# Remodelling House to Maximize Halloween Architecture



## TK421

Hi everyone.

Some of you may remember me posting design plans last year to remodel the front of my house into a true Victorian manor to fully maximize the architectural elements for Halloween (follow the link to the old thread).

Well, I have been working on the building plans for almost a year and I hope to start building in the spring.

So, here is what my house looks like without any decorations:

















And this is what I'm hoping to build.



















So, if the IRS isn't too evil and I don't get laid off in March 2012 (that's when the company always announces layoffs so first quarter can look good on the books) I hope to start building in the spring. Just to kick things off, my wife and I went to an architectural salvage store and build new front doors for $190. I'll strip the old paint and fix them up, but it's a start!


----------



## TK421

I'm also hoping to use some actuators to build a camouflaged garage door that works like this:


----------



## Muffy

OH Man.....I can't wait!!!


----------



## blackfog

Me either.....is it spring yet. That is going to look fantastic TK, love those doors and keep us posted with every detail.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The Sara Winchester Compulsion? We were watching the old Brit.show "Blakes 7" and they are on a strange planet, they see a small strange hut but it has a very tall, thing tower coming out of the top, one character says:"What is that?"
The other character says:"Looks like early maniac to me!"
I laughed a lot at that line since I built a room at the rear of my 1880 Italianate house using the steel frame of a radio tower (1947)thick, galvanized steel) to make a similar thing! Good Luck!
There are some pics. of my house at hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love the new doors! And if you ever do a garage door like that, that would be way cool. Imagine it would take up a lot of space inside for clearance though. I've been following your house pics for a few years now and hope this spring will be the start for you (and hopefully mean you've made it past the layoffs).

Gym, Blake's 7 is one of my favorite SciFi series. Think I have every episode on Beta boxed away somewhere which tells you how long ago I use to watch it. Our PBS station out of Chicago use to air it late at night on the weekend. Personally I enjoyed it more than Dr. Who or what was the other one, Red Dwarf?


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the new doors! And if you ever do a garage door like that, that would be way cool. Imagine it would take up a lot of space inside for clearance though. I've been following your house pics for a few years now and hope this spring will be the start for you (and hopefully mean you've made it past the layoffs).
> 
> Gym, Blake's 7 is one of my favorite SciFi series. Think I have every episode on Beta boxed away somewhere which tells you how long ago I use to watch it. Our PBS station out of Chicago use to air it late at night on the weekend. Personally I enjoyed it more than Dr. Who or what was the other one, Red Dwarf?


I'm having lunch with a mechanically inclined friend tomorrow who is going to school me in actuators. I'm hoping I can have the doors open out instead of in. I might have to support the doors with cart wheels, but it'd be worth it.


----------



## FarmerChad

Glad your still a go on this. Kinda funny you would post this today.. Just the other day I was trying to find the previous post about this topic, and couldn't find it. I wasn't sure if you were still interested or not. I can't wait to see the outcome. Im assuming you plan to have at least the outside done by next Halloween?


----------



## Jack Skellington

Very nice, I guess the other half is on board with this. You're so lucky.


----------



## camsauce

There's no doubt the design is awesome. Before proceeding though, I'd get some second opinions from your neighbors. Something like this might out-class or otherwise look very out of place in your neighborhood.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Absolutely awesome! Posting to this thread so I can stay updated as your house progresses. Good luck!


----------



## scarybella

It's going to look great!! 



camsauce said:


> There's no doubt the design is awesome. Before proceeding though, I'd get some second opinions from your neighbors. Something like this might out-class or otherwise look very out of place in your neighborhood.


do you not have to submit plans for any alterations for any work like this in America like we do in the UK. if the planners dont like the design of your plans they wont allow you to build it, or you will need to change things. I'm not being argumentative just curious  I only argue with myself, but my medication helps me keep this to a minimum lol 

I will keep checking in here to see what's happening


----------



## TK421

Jack Skellington said:


> Very nice, I guess the other half is on board with this. You're so lucky.


My wife loves the new bathroom I put in last year, so she's on board. The deal was, no big builds for 2011, so I took the year off from remodeling and we've been saving money. I also sold both of my motorcycles to help pay for the project.


----------



## TK421

camsauce said:


> There's no doubt the design is awesome. Before proceeding though, I'd get some second opinions from your neighbors. Something like this might out-class or otherwise look very out of place in your neighborhood.


Fortunately for me, the neighbors on my cul-de-sac don't have a problem with the remodel. The HOA doesn't have anything in the CC&Rs to prohibit an architectural change of this sort, and because I live in the unincorporated area of the county, building permits are easy to get and I don't have to follow any city regs.

The other perfect thing about my house is that it's hidden in a corner at the bottom of a street next to a park and a protected stream, so it's actually hard to see. The only time you even notice the house is when you come all the way down into the cul-de-sac.


----------



## TK421

scarybella said:


> It's going to look great!!
> 
> Do you not have to submit plans for any alterations for any work like this in America like we do in the UK. if the planners dont like the design of your plans they wont allow you to build it, or you will need to change things. I'm not being argumentative just curious  I only argue with myself, but my medication helps me keep this to a minimum lol
> 
> I will keep checking in here to see what's happening


That is a great question and the short answer is, *YES*.

What I need to do before actually building anything is draw up detailed plans that are designed to federal and state building codes, then take those plans to the county to have all aspects approved and request permits. For this build, I will need a specific building permit for foundation work so that I can build the proper footings to reinforce the current foundation to support the new structure. I will also need a building permit for the structure itself, and I will need an electrical permit for the new wiring that will go into the addition.

Once I get the permits, I can start building. Throughout the building process, the county will send out representatives to evaluate the project. At certain stages of the remodel, I will also need to call out specific county officers to approve work when it is complete (like the foundation and the electrical).

So, there are permits that need to be obtained and a series of assessments that need to be made throughout the build, but it's nothing like the headache of trying to renovate something in the U.K.


----------



## scarybella

it's a bit a bit similar to over here then. I understand a bit of what goes on over there thanks to my good old friend Mike Holmes lol. "if you're going to do it right. then do it right the first time".. I have moved on from my days of watching this old house with Steve and Norm  I am doing quite a lot of work on our house as we speak but nothing on this scale. Good luck with the work


----------



## TK421

scarybella said:


> it's a bit a bit similar to over here then. I understand a bit of what goes on over there thanks to my good old friend Mike Holmes lol. "if you're going to do it right. then do it right the first time".. I have moved on from my days of watching this old house with Steve and Norm  I am doing quite a lot of work on our house as we speak but nothing on this scale. Good luck with the work


HA! Yes, I watch a lot of Mike Holmes as well. I've learned a lot from his show over the years. I completely agree with the thought, "do it right the first time".


----------



## 22606

Looks like you have everything planned out very well. Good luck with the build, TK421. The doors that you chose are great, too


----------



## TK421

For right now, I'm still planning and improving the weight distribution and structural support. I know it's going to be another four months or so before I even start building the main structure, but I will spend the winter turning all the balusters on my lathe in the garage.


----------



## CraigInPA

scarybella said:


> do you not have to submit plans for any alterations for any work like this in America like we do in the UK. if the planners dont like the design of your plans they wont allow you to build it, or you will need to change things.


Fortunately, here in the US, unless you live in an area that's designated as "historic preservation", or are subject to the rules of a home owner's association, you can build pretty much anything you want, provided it meets building safety codes. So, if you want to put a mansion in a mobile home park, or a rancher in between two high style victorian mansions, it's your choice. 

In my neighborhood, there's a "1950's contemporary" house that is out of place among the old colonials and victorians . When they went to sell it, the realtor had a huge problem finding a serious buyer. Everyone who wanted it was offering the value of the land, because they wanted to live in this neighborhood and were looking to put up a home that matched the others, albeit in new construction. When the house finally sold, the new owners did a complete re-skin of the house, without tearing down the original, and made it into something that fits the architecture of the neighborhood. And, yes, they paid very little for the house beyond the value of the land.



Craig


----------



## scarybella

CraigInPA said:


> Fortunately, here in the US, unless you live in an area that's designated as "historic preservation", or are subject to the rules of a home owner's association, you can build pretty much anything you want, provided it meets building safety codes. So, if you want to put a mansion in a mobile home park, or a rancher in between two high style victorian mansions, it's your choice.
> Craig


well Mike holmes didnt tell me that bit.


----------



## TK421

While my neighborhood is not that old (built in 1984) it still has quite a variety of home styles, and there are even a few that have that sort of "modern victorian" look to them with scallop siding and towers and such. The main difference between my neighborhood and more classic styles is the big picture windows everyone has.

Here are some examples of other houses in the neighborhood.










If I had to classify, I would say it's a combination of Cape Cod and mid-80's contemporary.


----------



## FarmerChad

TK421 said:


> .. but I will spend the winter turning all the balusters on my lathe in the garage.


 I only assume you have a lathe duplicator? Also.. just curious what kind of lathe? I have a mini Steel City.. I really need to bone up on my turning skills though.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!! I'll be watching this with great interest. Looks fantastic even in the planning stages.


----------



## TK421

FarmerChad said:


> I only assume you have a lathe duplicator? Also.. just curious what kind of lathe? I have a mini Steel City.. I really need to bone up on my turning skills though.


I have a very sturdy older lathe from the 70's. It's very heavy, but reliable. I don't have a lathe dublicator right now.  Until now, I've never had to reproduce more than four of something, so I've just done it by eye/measurement.

I'll have to look for a duplicator.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I walked to City Hall and looked at a map of the Historical district. My property was omitted from it, someone had drawn a line around my place separating it all by itself from the Historical. (It seemed very strange since my house was old, unique with quite an actual checked and varied history?)
I built the cupola on the roof. 
Then I was told I should not have done that because I was in the Historical District!?
"I checked the map, my house was omitted."
"Well, it's in it now."
I felt bad for him, he felt bad having to inform me of this, I also felt bad because he had loaned me money to fix up the house since his Grandfather used to tell him how much fun "Mother Nohe's Tavern" was back in 1885 when the decision to remain in Mount Carroll spending the night in the inn rather than drive a team of horses and loaded wagon 8 miles home.
I planned this cupola for many hours before I built it and I do believe I got the look of it and it's proportions right, unlike numerous late cupola builds that followed mine in which large modern aluminum storm windows added height to the entire cupola, making it look very aukward and ungainly.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Holy...Ok, label me officially jealous! This is absolutely epic TK! Definitely subbing to this to watch the progress!  

On a similar note: I was looking into the idea of building a sandbag construction castle style home, but local regulations won't permit it. Unbelievable. Especially since the durability & strength far, far exceeds that of traditional stick built homes (not to even mention, fire resistance ratings). Actually, there is a great film where under testing, several .50 BMG rounds are fired into a bag of compressed earth. Even into the exact same hole, and it never penetrates even half way through. Enough of the digressing, though I suppose you can tell how annoyed I still am by the whole thing. :/ 

Good luck TK, I wish you the very best in your endeavor.


----------



## TK421

I met with my friend today and we discussed the finer points of using electric actuators to open and close the new garage door facade. It sounds doable, but I'll need to reinforce the door/facade panels with steel T bars to frame and stabilize everything. I'll also need to anchor steel pillars on either side of the dorway to weld the hinges to.

I'll try and put together a diagram later.


----------



## TK421

May have run into a snag. It seems my current plans include a main tower that is 35 ft tall. Zoning regulations say I'm in a zone that allows for maximum height of 30 ft.


----------



## TK421

HA! Gotta love grandfather clauses. Since my house was built in 1984, under the old standards for height restrictions, and carrying over to a new permit based on it being an addition of less than 30% in new square footage, the basis for height is equal to the predetermined base elevation of the home as it carries to the midpoint of the peak! (not the ridgeline)

So, that means that the tower can be 35ft tall because it is only a protrusion above the maximum height by 5ft for a footprint of 76 sq ft. If I take the average of that height in combination with the overall roof square footage, based on their math of encompassing space, calcuatiung "average height", I'm okay!

The simple way to say it: _"You're not adding a third story to your house, just a tower -- you'll be fine."_ (clerk from permit office)


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Congrats TK! Nothing like a tiny little clause in the code to let you get away with pure, unadulterated awesomeness!


----------



## TK421

Here's the latest design. I dropped the tower roof by a foot, changed the windows, changed the dimensions of the garage tower, changed out the columns and balusters, and corrected the roof line a bit.










Here's a better diagram of what I hope to do for the porch pillars and ballusters.


----------



## TNBrad

All I can say is OMG
what do you do for a living?

I'm so looking forward to see thing


----------



## TK421

TNBrad said:


> All I can say is OMG
> what do you do for a living?
> 
> I'm so looking forward to see thing


I'm a graphic designer by trade. I love to design and build things, and I've been remodelling our house since we bought it in 2003.


----------



## TNBrad

I so like your work, that you have posted here.
Thanks for answering LOL
could I ask? What programs do you use?

And I'm so looking frward to see what you do next.


----------



## halloweeny78

Umm ... I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said, but I will proceed to pick my jaw up off the floor! Your plans, much like your imagination, is awe inspiring! Finding the perfect house is often difficult to say the least, unless of course you build one yourself! Congrats on your passion and the will to follow through! Looking forward to seeing it progress and, or course, the finished project. Yours will certainly be an awesome haunt!

Just think of the possibilities for your giant spider!


----------



## CraigInPA

The house looks great.

You may want to reconsider the plethora of dormers on the right side tower. Unless you're going to sheet that area of roof in copper with welded seams, that's going to be a trap for every bit of debris, plus it'll be quite challenging for your average carpenter to build as drawn.

You may want to consider a period correct european style chimney pot to dress up the flat chimney.

Craig


----------



## TK421

TNBrad said:


> I so like your work, that you have posted here.
> Thanks for answering LOL
> could I ask? What programs do you use?
> 
> And I'm so looking frward to see what you do next.


People ask what programs I use, and I'm afraid I'm old-school. I've been designing for 20 years and I still have a copy of Macromedia Freehand MX. That's what I do a majority of my work on. I just love the program, and I know it very well. I really need to switch over to Adobe Illustrator, but I get frustrated easily because it's not Freehand.


----------



## Growler

Ok, OMG! That would be wonderful to do and looks fantastic. For the price of the remodel you could buy another house! That has to be like lotto winning money to afford something like that. Can't wait to see progress pics as the guys work on it.


----------



## TK421

halloweeny78 said:


> Umm ... I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said, but I will proceed to pick my jaw up off the floor! Your plans, much like your imagination, is awe inspiring! Finding the perfect house is often difficult to say the least, unless of course you build one yourself! Congrats on your passion and the will to follow through! Looking forward to seeing it progress and, or course, the finished project. Yours will certainly be an awesome haunt!
> 
> Just think of the possibilities for your giant spider!


I don't think the small dormers on the garage tower will be difficult to build, but I see your concern regarding debris. I'm hoping the height of the tower and the angle of the roof will help limit anything getting stuck.


----------



## 22606

TK421 said:


> I'm a graphic designer by trade. I love to design and build things, and I've been remodelling our house since we bought it in 2003.


Graphic design and drafting are two _totally_ different things. I envy you for also being great at the latter, TK421 Not surprisingly, the new plans look amazing


----------



## TK421

Garthgoyle said:


> Graphic design and drafting are two _totally_ different things. I envy you for also being great at the latter, TK421 Not surprisingly, the new plans look amazing


Truth be told, I enjoy architecture as a hobby. I would have studied more, but architecture wasn't a major at my college and I didn't want to transfer. Who knows, I'm still young. Might pick it up as a second career someday.


----------



## TK421

I know it's been awhile, but I took some time over the Thanksgiving holiday to start building a scale model of what my house would look like with the additions I'm planning. Now, the model is not complete yet, and I only started to paint it, but these are the actual Behr paint colors I'm hoping to use for the siding and the door and details.

So far, it's been great pratice building the scale model to see just how things will fit together. Also, the whole model comes apart by floor, so I can see where interior walls are, stairs, etc.





































Remember, this is what my house looks like right now!


----------



## Jack Skellington

That's great...then you can build scale model props and decorate it for Halloween too! 

So cool.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Looks great TK! Are you going to do a Widow's Walk around the upper roof? Possibly a lightning rod on the turret spire? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Looks great TK! Are you going to do a Widow's Walk around the upper roof? Possibly a lightning rod on the turret spire? Inquiring minds want to know


Yes, I plan on putting on a second story railing for the widow's walk, which will allow me complete access to the second floor, and a flat area to rest a ladder so I can access the upper areas easier. I will also be adding iron work to the top of the mansard roof, which is traditional.

I don't know about a lightning rod, but I will be turning some finials on my lathe for the two pointed towers.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Yes, I plan on putting on a second story railing for the widow's walk, which will allow me complete access to the second floor, and a flat area to rest a ladder so I can access the upper areas easier. I will also be adding iron work to the top of the mansard roof, which is traditional.
> 
> I don't know about a lightning rod, but I will be turning some finials on my lathe for the two pointed towers.


Awesome! I'd imagine that the design is pretty close to finalized from the looks of things. Any idea as to when the construction will start?


----------



## TK421

I'm hoping to start construction in the spring. Right now, we're just planning and dreaming. I'm trying to write up a detailed plan of everything I need to do before hand. We're also looking to put together a couple of work party weekends with some friends to help with some of the bigger stuff.

Before I break ground, I want to make sure I'm not owing the IRS too much and that I still have a job. (the company likes to announce layoffs around the end of February every year).


----------



## Spider Rider

Incredible, I hope this happens!! So is there a carriage house, I mean a garage?


----------



## 22606

[email protected], TK!! Is there anything that you are _not_ good at?! Looks amazing, and good luck with the real thing


----------



## TK421

Spider Rider said:


> Incredible, I hope this happens!! So is there a carriage house, I mean a garage?


The garage is the structure on the right side. We're camouflaging the doors so they look like more of the house. The two doors will open out using actuators.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Slick idea with the doors. Do you get a lot of snow where you live? If you do you'll always have to clear the snow away before you can open the doors. I'm sure you've already thought that through. Put some steam pipes under the driveway outside the doors and just melt the snow away.


----------



## TK421

Jack Skellington said:


> Slick idea with the doors. Do you get a lot of snow where you live? If you do you'll always have to clear the snow away before you can open the doors. I'm sure you've already thought that through. Put some steam pipes under the driveway outside the doors and just melt the snow away.


We don't get a lot of snow here. Maybe one or two nice coatings each winter. Also, we don't usually park the cars in the garage because it's too full of stuff.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Garage too full of stuff"..Yup! But then why park our "Car", a Jeep, indoors in the winter in a garage 4 blocks away , down a hill , in the winter time?
Do I want to walk there, shovel out a garage driveway, THEN drive? No. It's a JEEP, just getting in and driving seems smarter to me!


----------



## stick

Everything looks great and I hope you get to finish it out on the big scale. Look forward to pictures seeing it all dress out for Halloween in 2012.


----------



## TK421

stick said:


> Everything looks great and I hope you get to finish it out on the big scale. Look forward to pictures seeing it all dress out for Halloween in 2012.


*Yeah! Me, too!!*


----------



## TK421

With the model being built right now, my wife is now thinking we may not need the two round-window dormers that would bookend the main tower. She thinks it may just be too busy and look odd because they're not even. The one on the left is pretty tight between the two towers, while the one on the right has plenty of room to breath.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I kind of agree with her TK, but have a slightly different idea as to what makes it seem busy. In my opinion, if you removed the dormers on the side of the tower, that would soften it up just enough. In this particular style, it's a bit similar to the way the Celt's crafted their artwork. Busy was the order of the day.

Also, I was thinking while looking at it. If you left the bookend dormers, and instead of a window in the tower dormer facing street side, put a large clock in that particular port hole. No, it's not particularly accurate for a home, but... Hmmm, clock tower goodness. Yummy!


----------



## thatguycraig

if you dont mind me asking - how much that gonna set you back?! 

i mean, lookin at the house you live in at the moment, (no disrespect) it dont look like your a multi-millionaire, but i could imagen adding anotehr floor to your house, changing pretty much everything.... is like just re-building the house??? 

looks sweet tho man.... id love to be able to even have the option to do this!!!! Love american houses


----------



## TK421

thatguycraig said:


> if you dont mind me asking - how much that gonna set you back?!
> 
> i mean, lookin at the house you live in at the moment, (no disrespect) it dont look like your a multi-millionaire, but i could imagen adding anotehr floor to your house, changing pretty much everything.... is like just re-building the house???
> 
> looks sweet tho man.... id love to be able to even have the option to do this!!!! Love american houses


I've already rebuilt the back of the house, so I know the bones very well. Building is actually very easy, its the careful demolition that requires precision and thought.

As for cost, I'll be doing all the work myself, so it will only be $12K to $15K to complete.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Quick! Do it NOW! Before the building inspections/inspectors become thick as thieves!
A town just 25 miles from me now requires a building permit for if you are nailing up new plasterboard, inside of your own house!? Another town now forbids a home owner from installing their own windows, you must have a contractor !
You can still re-roof your own house but of course not a rental property you might own....


----------



## TK421

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Quick! Do it NOW! Before the building inspections/inspectors become thick as thieves!
> A town just 25 miles from me now requires a building permit for if you are nailing up new plasterboard, inside of your own house!? Another town now forbids a home owner from installing their own windows, you must have a contractor !
> You can still re-roof your own house but of course not a rental property you might own....


I know some towns have very strict building codes that can be really stupid and frustrating. That's why I'm very grateful to live just outside the city limits! My house is in a thin strip of land between two townships, so I don't have to follow any town codes, just unincorporated county codes! This makes things a lot easier and more affordable. 

It helps that I know several of the county inspectors through previous projects, so now it's pretty easy to run the course and get stuff done. Also, I have a neighbor who's a senior journeyman plumber and another friend who is a licensed electrician, so as long as they sign off on my work, the county inspector lets me do my own labor.

Doing all of the work myself saves me a ton of money. I spend about $10K on the bathroom build out, but did all the work myself. If I had paid a contractor to come in a do everything, it may have gotten done a bit faster, but it probably would have cost $30K to $45K to complete.


----------



## TK421

I'm taking the winter to really plan out the remodel. Figure if I build it in my head 100 times, the real project will go pretty easy. What I have here is a complete framing build of the main facade, showing were all the wood will go. I realize that this single image may look overwhelming, but in the original program I drew this in, I can take each section and move it around or isolate it for greater detail.


----------



## Growler

Since you are doing the building yourself you should think about hidden rooms behind swivel bookshelves and hidden passageway to secret doors in rooms. Might as well make it a true haunted house while it's a bare slate.


----------



## TK421

Growler said:


> Since you are doing the building yourself you should think about hidden rooms behind swivel bookshelves and hidden passageway to secret doors in rooms. Might as well make it a true haunted house while it's a bare slate.


Funny you should say that! I'm putting in stairs from the second floor to the unfinished attic and those stairs will be hidden in my office behind a bookcase.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

You will have a hole in the floor and a ladder up to the highest new part won't you? I designed and built the cupola on my house. I looked, drew, thought and decided exactly what it should look like, not too high, no tall windows or modern windows, then over the next few years , numerous others in this county began also building cupolas on the roofs of their old houses. Unfortunately none of them seemed to care about "Looks"-proportions, of not using big, modern windows complete with aluminum storm windows... Yeech!"
WHY?
Maybe you know this but building anything higher than about 5 foot off of the ground requires much more energy to carry everything way up there and yourself, back down again, and up again, and back down again...
Don't slack on eating your Wheaties! Best of luck, it's looking real good.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Funny you should say that! I'm putting in stairs from the second floor to the unfinished attic and those stairs will be hidden in my office behind a bookcase.


Ok, that is about 5 different types of awesome! Except...I hope you're building your own version. Because, that one looks a little narrow for traversing with a life sized prop in hand, imho.


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Ok, that is about 5 different types of awesome! Except...I hope you're building your own version. Because, that one looks a little narrow for traversing with a life sized prop in hand, imho.


Yes, I'll be building my own version, not to worry.


----------



## TK421

Here's a larger version of the master graphic with the addition of the attic dormers and second set of stairs going from my office to the attic storage area.


----------



## Growler

When you are doing the overhead porch roof, think about hidden speakers and hidden lighting for effects since it will be ripped open at the time and you will not have to run things later on. Same with ambience lighting for the cupala and such while it is still in the designing stages. Love the bookcase. A buddy has one in his house to hide the basement door which is in the living room. He built his into the entertainment center so it looks like one huge piece.


----------



## TK421

Growler said:


> When you are doing the overhead porch roof, think about hidden speakers and hidden lighting for effects since it will be ripped open at the time and you will not have to run things later on. Same with ambience lighting for the cupala and such while it is still in the designing stages. Love the bookcase. A buddy has one in his house to hide the basement door which is in the living room. He built his into the entertainment center so it looks like one huge piece.


I was just talking to my wife about that last night. I'm going to run outlets under the porch roof to plug in lights and other stuff, and I'll put a few outlets up on the widow's walk so I can plug stuff in to the upper deck as well.


----------



## TK421

Looking at new porch lights online. Have it narrowed down to these four. Of course, once I commit to a certain style, I'll want to make sure the rest of the housefront hardware matches (i.e., Door handles, latches, ringer, etc.)

Anyone out there with an opinion?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

From left to right: In your shoes, I'd go with the 1st from the left. With the architectural plans in mind, it lends itself to a rather ornate type of detailing in order to keep with the original architectural style. One might even say a busy type of design is a match to your plans. It's attractive, & draws the eye to it. Matching hardware aside, this one is definitely the best choice to my way of thinking. 

The 2nd, is entirely to plain. Definitely not suitable.

The 3rd could work, but it crosses the line of too busy...there's entirely too much going on to look at. The eye kind of gets lost while looking at it imo. 

I actually like the last from the left as well. But I don't feel it would match the architectural details as well. Stylistically speaking, it's a little to plain. I'd call that one, close, but no cigar.


****What? No gas lamps?***


----------



## TK421

Okay, went ahead and ordered two of the wall mount lamps.


----------



## TNBrad

I agreed with Raven's opinion also


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Hey TK, where did you find those lamps? I'm looking for some for my new column build, and they would be perfect.  

Thanks


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Hey TK, where did you find those lamps? I'm looking for some for my new column build, and they would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks


I found a place that has some great outdoor lighting, including the lamps I purchased, and their pricing is phenomenal.

eTopLighting


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> I found a place that has some great outdoor lighting, including the lamps I purchased, and their pricing is phenomenal.
> 
> eTopLighting


Whoa! No kidding, that is a great price! Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Another thing I hope to do (down the road) is switch out our contemporary light switches for the more authentic push button switches and some great covers.

I found these at House of Antique Hardware


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

*Whistles low* Very nice, but really pricey. Found some at Amazon, for a couple $ less per...

Single pole: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accents-Single-Antique-Reproduction/dp/tech-data/B0002EVT5Y

Three way: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accents-Antique-Reproduction-Button/dp/B0002EW9LM

Or, with dual mother of pearl inlays

Single Pole: http://store.restoration.com/HD12.html

Three way: http://store.restoration.com/HD3.html


----------



## TK421

Those are nice! I'm definitely going to shop around before I buy, I'm just happy it's something I can still find. I remember my grandmother's house with all her push button switches. I loved them as a kid because they would click.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Heh heh! Yeah, my grandparents house had them too. I loved them for the same reason, they made the same reassuring click as the elevator buttons did back then. That's probably one reason why I still love my mechanical switch keyboards too. Reminds me of typewriters when I was a kid.


----------



## TK421

Been working on the framing plans for the remodel and this is pretty close to the final design.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Looking great! Is the color scheme on the miniature mock up what you'll be going with?


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Looking great! Is the color scheme on the miniature mock up what you'll be going with?


Yes, those are the paint colors we want to go with. They're all Behr exterior colors. I still need to do some full scale tests to see how it actually looks on the house, but so far, we like 'em


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Good stuff! I like Behr a lot, it gives really good coverage. Great choice. Albeit, my favorite is Sherwin-Williams, if I'm the one doing the painting.  They sit in first & second for my preferred paint manufacturers. Now Porter on the other hand, I really don't care for at all. I"m really not a fan of any of PPG's automotive paint lines either, & while some swear by PPG...I swear at it. Lol!


----------



## 22606

TK421 said:


> Looking at new porch lights online. Have it narrowed down to these four. Of course, once I commit to a certain style, I'll want to make sure the rest of the housefront hardware matches (i.e., Door handles, latches, ringer, etc.)
> 
> Anyone out there with an opinion?


Yes: None of those Beautiful Outdoor Wall Light (I kid you not, that's the name, lol) is my suggestion Really, I'm sure that you made a great choice, TK421, and I can't wait to see your redone house 

Thanks for sharing that lighting site. From what I've seen, their prices are _very_ low



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ...& while some swear by PPG...I swear at it. Lol!


Hehehe. Yeah, I have quite a mouth at times, too


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks for sharing that lighting site. From what I've seen, their prices are _very_ low
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Yeah, I have quite a mouth at times, too




Yes, they are definitely the lowest prices I've seen. I actually saw that light I'd suggested to TK in Lowes yesterday, @ $49.99 each! Thanks for the lead on that site again TK! 


Too funny Garth! Same, being from a long line of, and being ex-military myself. Yeah.  I can pull off cultured & well mannered when the situation calls for it.


----------



## TK421

HA! I used to weave an inarticulate thread of vulgarity with the best of them, but with four daughters in the house, I've had to change my use of colorful language quite a bit.

I do like the "Beautiful Outdoor Wall Light", but I didn't like the opening at the base. I was worried that bugs would get up in the fixture and make a mess of things. I did order two of the other style and they have already arrived. I really like the antique brass look of them. Now I just need to find door fixtures that I think match the style.


----------



## TK421

Here are some other hardware elements I'm looking to incorporate into the remodel. I probably won't get to the interior doors right away, but I hope to eventially swap out my current room doors (hollow core) with solid wood doors from the architecture salvage shop.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lol TK! Yes, kids tend to lend a different perspective, more than a bit. The ex-wife had two daughters & a son, and that will tend to change ones mannerisms substantially. 

I'll be making another supply run tomorrow to the local hardware, and I'll keep an eye out for possible suggestions. I need some self closing cabinet hinges, so I'll be visiting that section anyway. 



Edit/ Ninja'd! I like those. Especially the doorknob in the same pic as the exterior light. Do they have exterior door versions to match? The push buttons, while very nice, don't quite suit the period imo. They are just right, stylistically speaking, other than that one thing. See, this is why I want a castle. Lock choice? Easy, just find any large, hardwood, rough hewn 6 x 6. Stain it dark, and bend up some wrought iron brackets. Done! Knobs? We doan need no steenkin' knobs!


----------



## TK421

If you can find any examples of what you think would be period correct hardware for the front door, please post the pics.


----------



## TK421

Just found these at Anderson's Classic hardware










It looks great, but it's very expensive! I found one site that's priced it at $1,200!!! No way I'm paying that much for entry hardware.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I like those you just posted above. I'll take a look around online, and see what else I can find that may tickle your fancy. Btw, didn't you say that you were using antique reclaimed doors for the exterior? If so, that will make a bit of a difference on hardware, which is why I'm asking. 


I agree 100%, $1200 for that? It had better have a built in biometric scanner for security at that price! Or, does it come with a free butler for a two week trial period? The good news: I found that Lorraine style in a locking version for mom & dad's privacy, with skeleton key.


http://houseofantiquehardware.com/Lorraine-Mortise-Lock-Set-With-Matching-Knobs <- for antique doors


Honestly, that price on entry sets actually looks about right compared to all of the examples I've found so far. Personally, I think that $1k-$1500 is a bit outrageous for what I've been seeing.


----------



## TK421

Yes, I am installing reclaimed doors. I have them in the garage. I still need to strip them, sand them, and repaint them, but here is a pic to see their style. Just imagine the finished doors in the chianti red.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oh good, it looks like their of the more modern style hardware, instead of the antique mortis style. I think I've found a site that may be right up your alley, and at around $325 per entry set vs. the aforementioned, breathtaking, wallet gouging versions. See what you think...










Many more styles to choose from there, and many options on each. Including, but not limited to: finish color, knob/handle style, cylinder type, handing (for righty's or lefty's), and more. Basically, a roll your own door hardware store. Check them out 

http://www.thehardwarehut.com/door/southwest_forge-williamsburg-es.php?p_ref=171444


Also, not a whole lot of feedback available on ResellerRatings(dot)com just yet. But zero negative ratings, and the others are all pleased. http://www.resellerratings.com/store/The_Hardware_Hut

Those doors are beautiful, btw!


----------



## TK421

I took the photo of the white doors and tried to match the paint color in photoshop. It's not perfect, but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Honestly, I took a bit to roll the idea around. While I was at it, I pulled up some pics of Victorian Gothic styled mansions for a base of reference, and then had a thought. Since you already are going to be stripping the doors and sanding them down... Have you considered staining instead of painting the doors? It's in character for the genre of home, and bringing out the wood grain would add a touch of old style class, and accentuate the details of them. 

As a bonus, you could very easily get a shade of red similar to that Chianti with a little mixing experimentation. Just a thought


----------



## TK421

That's an option. I need to see how well I can strip off the existing paint first.

As much as I would like to do this remodel as accurately as possible, I know I'll have to make some thing work. For instance, I'm going to use vinyl windows to match the rest of the house, even though single pane wooden casing windows would be far more accurate. I will also be using the composite decking for the new front porch, even though thick plank would be more accurate.


----------



## TK421

Found this set for $200 and I can get it in medium bronze, antique copper, oil-rubbed bronze, etc.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> That's an option. I need to see how well I can strip off the existing paint first.
> 
> As much as I would like to do this remodel as accurately as possible, I know I'll have to make some thing work. For instance, I'm going to use vinyl windows to match the rest of the house, even though single pane wooden casing windows would be far more accurate. I will also be using the composite decking for the new front porch, even though thick plank would be more accurate.


Oh, I'm with you on that for sure! I wouldn't recommend going back to a single pane no matter how much of a stickler for detail you were (or anyone else was). One power bill during the deep summer, or winter months, and my reasoning becomes self evident.  While I'd always prefer to mill down 2 x 6 PT for decking like we did on that one I posted pics of, practical or necessary, it most certainly is not. 5/4 boards are more than sufficient per code, and with composite you get a much longer lifespan than any CCA or ACQ pressure treating can give. What's not to like? 

Details such as the decking, casements, or whether it's old sagging single pane glass, the vast majority wouldn't notice in any case. All "they" will notice would be those details they come into immediate contact with. The door, doorknobs, light switches & covers, and other incidentals. Those are the places that sells the authenticity to the cursory inspection, and the minor differences won't matter to anyone except maybe the local historic society...and who cares about those stick in the mud types anyway? 


In any case, what you think is all that matters in the end. I just hope I can make some suggestions that help you accomplish your goals. Speaking of suggestions, with glass panes in the door, a double keyed cylinder would be a better choice for security. That entry set is gorgeous btw. 


Freaking insomnia strikes again... Lol!


----------



## TK421

I hear ya! Details, benefits of modern construction, authenticity versus efficiency, etc.

And I agree, "Freaking insomnia strikes again... Lol!"


----------



## Terra

The design is looking beautiful. Getting excited right along with you here 

Grew up in a house with push buttons. My brother would be at the top of the stairs, I'd be at the bottom and we would have push button races turning on and off the stairway light, LOL!


----------



## TK421

Terra said:


> The design is looking beautiful. Getting excited right along with you here
> 
> Grew up in a house with push buttons. My brother would be at the top of the stairs, I'd be at the bottom and we would have push button races turning on and off the stairway light, LOL!


Oh Lord, I can see my two younger girls doing that very same thing!


----------



## FreakyD

How about this?


----------



## FreakyD




----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*LOL - Just carve some face fronts out of foam!!! Hmmmm - At first I laughed at this idea - but hey - we are HOME HAUNTERS, right?! Sooo - you could indeed create a bunch of fun knob covers and apply over whatever regular knob fixtures you decide upon. 
That way - you have the ornate look when you want - and a more affordable cover plate the rest of the year! You can do this - I am sure! (Your plans are perfect! BTW. Now....When do you arrive in Cincinnati? Our house is waiting....) *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

FreakyD said:


> View attachment 106895
> 
> 
> View attachment 106896


*
FreakyD -- these are gorgeous! Now I too am totally re-thinking the front of our house (which btw - is badly in need of an update! We are just waiting for TK to fly East and set up shop! LOL)*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK's lucky I don't live in WA, I'd probably be there every weekend to help him build it. I just returned from Lowes & Home Despot (yeah, I know it's spelled Depot. But where's the fun in that?), and they don't have anything even remotely as nice as we've seen, entry set/hardware wise. 

The only things they have, are ridiculously high prices. Seriously, I just saw the 120-12-75 transformer I ordered for my hot wire scroll table I'm building, at Home Depot for 2x the price I paid with shipping! :/


----------



## TK421

Please send me the link for that transformer!! I have all the other parts, but I haven't bought the transformoer yet!

And you know, if you were in the area, I'd put you to work every weekend! Of course, I would reward you with pizza and beer.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Please send me the link for that transformer!! I have all the other parts, but I haven't bought the transformoer yet!
> 
> And you know, if you were in the area, I'd put you to work every weekend! Of course, I would reward you with pizza and beer.



Np, glad to be of service mi' lord. I went for the 75w version because I intend to make the throat height a bit taller, and a little more depth to accommodate larger blocks of EPS. Just thinking ahead with respect to future possibilities. 

75w: http://www.amazon.com/LET-75-Electr...OPM2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326054921&sr=8-2

60w (if you prefer): http://www.amazon.com/LET-60-Class-...OULS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326054921&sr=8-1


If you'd rather make use of the one they specifically call for in the plans instead: http://www.amazon.com/Fulham-10268-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326055105&sr=1-1


Also, if you're in need of a .18" string for blade duty: http://www.amazon.com/DAddario-Nick...Z8KE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326055498&sr=8-1


Pizza & beer is fine with me! Be forewarned...Although I don't drink usually, on the rare occasion that I do, it's usually something of outstanding quality! Lol! Actually, that reminds me. I need to check to see if those leftover bottles of SweetWater winter ale are still good. I'm feeling a craving for beer battered onion rings


----------



## TK421

HA! I'm the same way when it comes to beer. Not a big drinker at all, but when I do, I like to go to the local pub and find something good on tap. Not interested in the mass-marketed, canned beers. My wife calls them "canoe beers" because "they're f*cking close to water".

I like the Belguims and the the stouts. Not a fan of the hoppy beers.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oh hell, I'm rolling! Lol! That's a good one, I'll have to use that one for sure! "Canoe beers"! Instant classic!!!  

I'm not incredibly partial either way, it's a mood dependent sort of thing with me. Ale's from pale to stout, Lager's (even some pilsner's), and even hefe-weizen. Idc, unless it's watery or heavy on the hops. I'm the same way with my Scotch, not to peaty either (Johnny Walker Red, Black, & Green label for a great example...ugh! Gold & Blue label, perfection).


----------



## kprimm

Holy cow TK421, Once again I see why you are not at your post! That is super cool. I so wish I could do something like that and build my own permanant haunted house. Well maybe if my books ever go anywhere I can do it.


----------



## TK421

kprimm said:


> Holy cow TK421, Once again I see why you are not at your post! That is super cool. I so wish I could do something like that and build my own permanant haunted house. Well maybe if my books ever go anywhere I can do it.


Kurt, it's not as expensive as you think if you can do ALL the work yourself. I just happen to love carpentry and wood working, so I have all the tools and can use a lot of reclaimed wood for things like the corbels and balusters. Everything else I look for at recycle centers, or I just pick up online. The building lumber and other materials I just get from Lowes.

These are some quick esstimations the wife and I have come up with:
$400 . . . . . Concrete
$1,600. . . . Construction Lumber (2x4, 2x6, 2x8, etc.)
$1,850. . . . Sheathing
$700 . . . . . Trim (This includes exterior molding and siding)
$1,500. . . . Windows
$750 . . . . . Shingles
$250 . . . . . Electrical
$250 . . . . . Drywall
$250 . . . . . Insulation
$250 . . . . . Fasteners
$300 . . . . . Paint
$500 . . . . . Door Hardware
$50 . . . . . . Office Door (reclaimed solid wood door)
$250 . . . . . Interior Trim (moldings, etc.)
$1,000. . . . Carpet (We're hoping to re-carpet the upstairs since we're bumping out certain areas)
$700 . . . . . Composite decking (ChoiceDeck Grey)

$10,550 estimated total. Of course, I might be able to save some money in one area or go way over budget in another area. I sold both of my motorcycles last summer to help cover the cost of this remodel.

The corbels and balusters will be made from existing wood I already have around the home, so the cost is just my time.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Outstanding!  Not bad at all for the level of remodel you're undertaking.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Seeing the older post about the double front doors, it reminded me of a house here with similair old doors.. one day a woman came to call, rang the doorbell, waited,, no answer, she shielded her eyes so she could look in the windows.. just as the family's lost python raised up from the floor inside and looked right back at her! (It was a BIG Snake!)
The house is gone now. It had two serious fires in it in 40 years, the last one was the Last one. Python playing with matches?


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Same, being from a long line of, and being ex-military myself. Yeah.  I can pull off cultured & well mannered when the situation calls for it.


I give almost total credit to my last job, where it was basically 'toughen up or be eaten' 



TK421 said:


> HA! I used to weave an inarticulate thread of vulgarity with the best of them, but with four daughters in the house, I've had to change my use of colorful language quite a bit.
> 
> I do like the "Beautiful Outdoor Wall Light", but I didn't like the opening at the base. I was worried that bugs would get up in the fixture and make a mess of things. I did order two of the other style and they have already arrived. I really like the antique brass look of them. Now I just need to find door fixtures that I think match the style.


Inarticulate, huh? Ever hear The Hulk rattling off a stream of profanities? _That_ is pretty much what it's like when I start yelling

Understandable 



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I agree 100%, $1200 for that? It had better have a built in biometric scanner for security at that price! Or, does it come with a free butler for a two week trial period?


Hehheh. Should be a full month for that price, not just two weeks...



FreakyD said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 106894


Yes, please 



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Seeing the older post about the double front doors, it reminded me of a house here with similair old doors.. one day a woman came to call, rang the doorbell, waited,, no answer, she shielded her eyes so she could look in the windows.. just as the family's lost python raised up from the floor inside and looked right back at her! (It was a BIG Snake!)
> The house is gone now. It had two serious fires in it in 40 years, the last one was the Last one. Python playing with matches?


Haha. That had to have been quite a sight.


----------



## 13mummy

Looking pretty awesome as usual. Can't wait to see the work in progress.


----------



## TK421

I might be able to save some money on lumber by keeping an eye on local Craigslist notices for lumber. Found one last night for 2x6 and 2x8 lengths at great prices. Only problem is I don't own a truck, so I have to ask friends to go hauling with me. Still, any place I can save a few bucks, I'm happy to try.


----------



## Growler

Post on Freecycle for lumber. There is usually someone getting rid of lumber or hardware that you can use and it's free.


----------



## TK421

I can't get the www.freecycle.org site to load.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> I can't get the www.freecycle.org site to load.


Don't feel to bad about that. I've been signed up for months, and my account is still "Awaiting Admin approval". Slack [email protected]$#@*d's. It seems the local administrator, needs to be replaced... :/


----------



## 22606

TK421 said:


> I can't get the www.freecycle.org site to load.


Just to see what would happen, I tried it now; won't load for me, either. All I get is a white page...


----------



## TK421

FreeCycle.org seems like a nice idea, but it's very poorly organized. Looks like you have to register with FreeCycle, then you have to go a specific "group" and register with that Yahoo Group. It's a lot of effort and not very well organized.

I will keep trying, but I think CraigsList might be a easier.


----------



## TK421

*AAARRRGGHHHHH!!!*

So I try and "join this page" for one of the FreeCycle Yahoo groups and the site doesn't work. It just keeps going around in circles and finally tells me I can't use my Facebook profile (even though it claims that's an option) and I have to create a Yahoo Groups profile.

I am sooo done with Yahoo Groups. I thought the whole Yahoo thing died 6 years ago, but I guess some poor ba$tards out there are still using them.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> *AAARRRGGHHHHH!!!*



Yes! That, that is exxxaaaactly the same thing I've been getting. Worse even, I can see that there are new posts galore, but can't get to them. Contacting the admin doesn't work either. When I try, I get that bull message about need admin approval. Say what? I need admin approval to contact the admin?!? Sorry, I'm not playing that silly game anymore. 

In the immortal words of Cartman..."SCREW YOU GUYS!!! HOME!" Lol!


----------



## TK421

After some experimenting and cost calculating, I have figured out how to cut and assemble the first of three corbel designs for the new towers. This first corbel design will be for the far left tower. Each corbel tip will also include a wooden finial cap, but I haven't attached that yet in this test model.

So, here is the work area where I was cutting several different materials to determine what would work best, glue best, etc.










And here is the first (almost) finished corbel. For this style, I will need to build 20 corbels. I built this by ripping down the rounded edges of a 2x4 and then cutting individual blocks to the rough shapes. I then glued the sub-sections together and cut the proper shape using my bandsaw and sanding down with my belt sander. Finally, with a little more glue and some hidden screws, I put the whole corbel together.










This example is still rough and I will need to do some more sanding to bring the elements together (and add the finial drop cap). Since each corbel is constructed from a humble 2x4, I can build at least two per board, so each corbel is about $1 to construct.










The addition of a drop finial will add another dollar or more to each corbel.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Looks like you have your January/February project list figured out  Looking great, and I'm fair certain that it's impossible to beat that price tag! And so it begins...


----------



## TK421

Here's the first corbel for the left tower with the finial detail and a base coat of the Behr "Toasted Marshmellow" trim color. I will need to build 20 of these. each one is 17 inches tall.


----------



## 22606

Looks nice, TK


----------



## TK421

Cut out the templates for the other two corbel styles. I'm gluing the 2x4 blocks together and then I'll run them through the bandsaw.


----------



## TK421

Here are all three corbel styles I will be creating. The corbel that I have completed a base coat on is pretty much done. That's the design I want to go with for that corbel.

The other two corbels need more detail, but I'm debating what to do and how to do it. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Well TK, normally I'd be quick on the draw with a suggestion... But, I'm drawing a blank this time. I like them, otoh, I do agree that the two new ones need something. What, I just can't put my finger on atm. Sorry. 









That ain't no woodworkin' tool I ever seen! Also, I need my woodglue back in the morning. Lol!


----------



## TK421

Years ago I made a bunch of prop swords. That one on the wall is one of a selection I held on to.

The short corbel is the style I have to make the most of, so I want to be able to produce something easily, without too much pain-staking, time-consuming detail. If I can set up a jig or template, that would be perfect.

This is the style I would like to mimic, but I just don't know how to efficiently cut that (router) detail into each side.


----------



## savagehaunter

Try making a templet out of scrap particle board as a pattern of the pattern want to "guide" the your router. I really like the pattern you want to mimic. I have also seen metal plates created as patterns for this type of detail.


----------



## TK421

I've only ever used my router for edge work, so I really don't know how to set up a template. I'm trying to do some research online right now, but it's trickier than I thought. It's like a bigger version of using the dremel to remove styrofoam when creating a tombstone. I guess I'm more nervous than anything else. My router is a lot bulkier than my dremel, so I don't know how fine I can make curves and corners.

The good thing is I do have a 1/4" straight router bit.


----------



## TK421

Oh, man. Trying to create a template for a router is a pain-in-the-butt. I need to create the template so that the outside of the router base can follow it, that means the template is at least twice as large as the corbel. I did some testing and my 1/4" straight bit works great for digging out the wood and it leaves a smooth surface, it's just time consuming. I know, I know, I have time, but I still don't like the idea of one corbel a day.

I'm taking this evening to try and brainstorm alternatives. All ideas welcome.


----------



## savagehaunter

Yes the idea of a templet is very time consuming, but that is the only way I can think of getting all of the cuts uniform. Mayu be there are others who know of a different way. The templet is the only way I know.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Honestly, the only really time efficient way to increase the production speed is to build a D.I.Y. cnc router. There are a great many designs/plans out there, and the parts needed are fairly inexpensive overall. Especially if you have access to stepper motors (defunct old printers, scanners, and such are a low cost/free source for them). I really would love to have one myself, and at some point in the near future, that is definitely planned. The advantage you have, is that you already have the router itself. Which cuts a good bit of the front end expenses down. Several have even been built of low cost materials such as MDF. In your shoes, that's where I'd go with a project of this magnitude.


----------



## TK421

Building my own CNC Router would be great, but it's a very intimidating proposition. I found this site Build Your Own CNC and it scares me.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Yeah, BuildYourOwn is a little out of hand for the DIY'er. This is a little more inline with your needs here @ Instructables, & here @ CNCZone. 

Parts can be sourced cheaper than is indicated in the Instructables how-to (McMaster-Carr is definitely not among the cheaper suppliers). It just requires a little shopping around. Give it a look, and see what you think.


----------



## TK421

After more research, there's no way I'm going to build my own CNC right now. I don't have the room and I don't want to dump $600 - $800 on a super handy tool.

I think I just need to make a template for the pattern out of plywood and work through my 45 (+/-) corbels in that style.


----------



## TK421

We're quickly getting snowed in! I can only imagine how beautiful the house will look in the snow after the remodel.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> After more research, there's no way I'm going to build my own CNC right now. I don't have the room and I don't want to dump $600 - $800 on a super handy tool.
> 
> I think I just need to make a template for the pattern out of plywood and work through my 45 (+/-) corbels in that style.


Np, that's understandable. No worries  

Snow...yeah, you guys can have it.  I don't miss it even a bit. Ok, maybe a little bit with the Christmas lights. But otherwise, no thanks


----------



## TK421

Okay, I found a router bit that is designed with the guide edge above the tip, so it can follow a template. 










I'm going to use that tip a template I just designed and cut out today.


----------



## Halloween Scream

How exciting to see real pieces of the house being constructed! I set this thread to a weekly update, and I thoroughly enjoy seeing the progress on Sunday nights. Beautiful woodwork.


----------



## GhostTown

Send that snow on down to Idaho, would ya?!??!???!?!!!


----------



## TK421

More snow overnight. Everything I shovelled yesterday is now under a new blanket of white. I'll see what I can do in the garage today.


----------



## camsauce

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Honestly, the only really time efficient way to increase the production speed is to build a D.I.Y. cnc router. There are a great many designs/plans out there, and the parts needed are fairly inexpensive overall. Especially if you have access to stepper motors (defunct old printers, scanners, and such are a low cost/free source for them). I really would love to have one myself, and at some point in the near future, that is definitely planned. The advantage you have, is that you already have the router itself. Which cuts a good bit of the front end expenses down. Several have even been built of low cost materials such as MDF. In your shoes, that's where I'd go with a project of this magnitude.


I second using a CNC setup. Although, depending on how many you need to make it might not be worth all the hassle. I worked with a local mill to make some cabinet doors and it was really quite reasonable, you might want to check into farming this one out.

EDIT: NM. Didn't catch the latest posts, looks like you are well on your way with a plywood template.


----------



## Crematory

Wow, I'm impressed. Sounds like you love Halloween even more than me--which is pretty hard to do. Haha. Nice work!


----------



## TK421

Had a little time to work in the garage today (about an hour and a half) and I was able to cut and put together four more of the first corbel style. If I had a day, I could probably finish off the rest of the first style!


----------



## kallie

Holy crap! This is amazing!!


----------



## kallie

Are you hoping to have this finished by Halloween? You'll need a whole team of people to help! (Sorry if this was addressed. I didn't read through all 15 pages of this thread)


----------



## TK421

kallie said:


> Are you hoping to have this finished by Halloween? You'll need a whole team of people to help! (Sorry if this was addressed. I didn't read through all 15 pages of this thread)


Ha!  Yes, I want to have this completed by Halloween. I'm using the winter months to build as many accessories as I can, then I will start the actual construction in May or June. At the end of June, I have the family leaving for two weeks and I'll have some helpful in-laws come in for a classic "barn raising" speed build. This should get the bulk of the framing and exterior construction complete. After that, I can take my time completing the interior.


----------



## TK421

I know it's been awhile since I posted an update, but with the snowfall and kids out of school all of last week, my wood working had to go on the back burner for a bit. This week, I've been able to duck into the garage for an hour here and there and have almost finished the first series of corbels for the far left tower.

I had to stop for tonight to let the glue dry, but tomorrow I hope to finish these corbels and sand them down.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Looking good TK! No worries, irl gets in the way of our to-do lists all of the time. I think everyone wishes they were farther along in their project list for this year, myself included.


----------



## costumecenterusa

Fantastic illustration 


TK421 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Some of you may remember me posting design plans last year to remodel the front of my house into a true Victorian manor to fully maximize the architectural elements for Halloween (follow the link to the old thread).
> 
> Well, I have been working on the building plans for almost a year and I hope to start building in the spring.
> 
> So, here is what my house looks like without any decorations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm hoping to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if the IRS isn't too evil and I don't get laid off in March 2012 (that's when the company always announces layoffs so first quarter can look good on the books) I hope to start building in the spring. Just to kick things off, my wife and I went to an architectural salvage store and build new front doors for $190. I'll strip the old paint and fix them up, but it's a start!


----------



## TK421

Feeling Good! Just completed the first 20 corbels for the left tower. I'm very happy with how they came out, and each one cost me about $2 to build. Looking online, I priced similar corbels in this size at $50 a piece and up!










I've got two more corbel styles to build. I will need to build 25 corbels for the other tower (the one above the garage) and then I will start in on the main roof corbels. I honestly don't know how many of those I will need to build -- it all depends on how far apart I space them. I'm guessing I'll need to build around 50.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I can guess what TK's gonna be doing for extra pocket money after the remodel is complete, eh? That's a pretty nice profit margin on those corbels!


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I can guess what TK's gonna be doing for extra pocket money after the remodel is complete, eh? That's a pretty nice profit margin on those corbels!


Yeah, really... $48 profit _each_ would be a bit difficult to pass up


----------



## TK421

I just don't think there are that many people looking to buy corbels. 

If I were to cut and sell Corbels to order, I'd probably want to use better wood depending on the style and size. That would certainly cut down on the profit margin.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I don't mean to sound like a "Know-It-All " (Because I sure don't) , but should your corbells have been back-painted before you assemble them to keep them from rotting from the back-side out?
The refurbishing of a small storefront a block from me rotted badly after maybe 12-15 years like that, kind of ruining all that nice work.
If it's pressure-treated wood, probably no problem..
Just trying to help..


----------



## TK421

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I don't mean to sound like a "Know-It-All " (Because I sure don't) , but should your corbells have been back-painted before you assemble them to keep them from rotting from the back-side out?
> The refurbishing of a small storefront a block from me rotted badly after maybe 12-15 years like that, kind of ruining all that nice work.
> If it's pressure-treated wood, probably no problem..
> Just trying to help..


That's a good concern to have. My plan is to seal the corbels with a double coat of exterior paint. That should be enough to protect them.


----------



## scream1973

I just have to chime in and say wow.. this is quite the undertaking.. Secondly i will things are alot cheaper down yer neck of the woods knowing what we spent on putting a 1200 sq ft addition on the house.. Can't wait to see the progress pictures.

As for your router issue consider picking up a small trim router. It will take 1/4" bits and is easy to handle and will do what you need to get done without the bulk of a full size router.. THey can be had fairly inexpensively at HF ( throw away tools )..


----------



## TK421

scream1973 said:


> I just have to chime in and say wow.. this is quite the undertaking.. Secondly i will things are alot cheaper down yer neck of the woods knowing what we spent on putting a 1200 sq ft addition on the house.. Can't wait to see the progress pictures.


I don't know where you're located, but I know material prices do vary from region to region, but I save most of my money just by doing all the work myself. Five years ago I wanted to redo the kitchen, so I had a company come in and give me an estimate. What I wanted to do was change our small galley kitchen into an open-concept kitchen with a cooking island and wall oven. To do this, a wall would need to be removed. Well, they came back with an estimate of $80,000 to complete the work.

I decided to do it all myself, including building all the cabinets myself. And, just because I was tearing out the old kitchen, it seemed like the perfect time to tear out all the main floor carpet and vinyl and put in hardwood floors.









_Galley kitchen before the remodel. Simple layout with a thin Ikea laminate flooring that we installed four years earlier._









_The wall comes down, opening up the kitchen to the living room._









_More wall removed and the hardwood flooring is stacked in the living room._









_Demo all done and ready for the new floor._









_Put the floor down in one day because I only wanted to rent the floor gun for a day from Home Depot. (I'm cheap!)_









_New floor looks beautiful, now it's time to bring in the custom built cabinets I constructed and stained in the garage._









_Installing the new kitchen island with lots of storage and counterspace, plus a nice breakfast bar._









_Wall and base cabinets coming in and fitting perfectly._









_And finally, the kitchen nearly done (still need to put on the top cabinet doors) with one of the kitties playing with a ballon._

Because I did all of the work myself, this project cost me about $7,500 to complete. That's flooring, all the materials for the cabinets, countertops, etc. I spent a month in the garage building cabinets before I started any of the demo. Once the cabinets were complete, I took a week off work, sent the family out of town, and took out the wall, pulled up the old floor, put in the new hardwood (with some help from my brother-in-law), and started bringing in all the new cabinetry. By the time the family came back home a wee later, we had a completely new main floor. It took me a bit longer to install a few of the final drawers and the doors on the wall cabinets, but eventually, everything got done.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I think I see the house-vandal ripping all of those holes in the wall! It's got to be that grey tiger CAT!
buy Kitty a scratching post! NOW! hahahah!


----------



## TK421

Had some time this afternoon so I cut out five of the second corbel style. These are still "rough cut" pieces, but I wanted to put five of them together to see how the spacing looks. 










I plan to put these corbels on the far right tower; the octagonal tower that will rise above the garage. My plan is to have five corbels on each 3 ft side of the five visible sides of the tower (where it's coming out from the roof). 










I like the shape and the thickness of the corbels, but I'm thinking about routering in some sort of ornamentation on the sides -- just don't know what yet.


----------



## riverswampboat

TK421, I wish you lived next door to me........ ( live in GA) I have a sawmill and plenty of trees.............


----------



## TK421

riverswampboat said:


> TK421, I wish you lived next door to me........ ( live in GA) I have a sawmill and plenty of trees.............


Dang! I wish I lived next to you, too!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Dang! I wish I lived next to you, too!


Oh man, that makes two of us! Btw, I like the 2nd corbel design best.  

Edit/ On second thought, I'm wondering if the sides will be very visible much at all, considering the spacing between corbels? Hmmm, a post full of 2's. An omen by happenstance?


----------



## TK421

Looks like it's going to be a nice Saturday and I'm hoping to get out to the garage and finish up the second series of corbels. I already did all the block cuts, so today I need to glue and cut the forms on the bandsaw. 

A bit of a side note: I originally bought a 9" benchtop bandsaw from Harbor Freight. I was excited at first, but within a few days realized it just wasn't up to the task. The saw blade would bend too much and there wasn't much to stabalize the blade. So, I went out and bought a Skil bandsaw from Lowes (for the same price!) and I think I'm going to like it a lot more. Looking at the floor model at Lowes, it has more metal parts, more blade stabalizers, wider wheels, and a work light!

Another nice thing about the Skil bandsaw is that replacement blades are around $8, where asthe HF replacement blades are $10.


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, i must say, your work has always been impressive. but this really steals the show


----------



## TK421

Finally found some time to get back to the garage and cut down and sand the second series of corbels. These will go on the second tower (over the garage). I have built 26 of this corbel style.


----------



## Terra

Wow, love the progress so far and your kitchen remodel is beautiful!


----------



## TK421

It's great to know just how much you can do with some 2x4s and a band saw. I've saved well over $2,500 by building the corbels myself.


----------



## TK421

Officially removed and broke down the old tower. 2011 is officially the last year of the apothecary tower. Now, it's time to build new!


----------



## 22606

TK421 said:


> Officially removed and broke down the old tower. 2011 is officially the last year of the apothecary tower. Now, it's time to build new!


Nooooo!!!









I'm sure that the new one will look great


----------



## TK421

*IT BEGINS...*

This week is Spring Break and I'm starting the process of remodelling by gutting the garage so I can build the proper structure for the new second floor. This will give us the additional storage to move things around so we can do the rest of the remodel. My Uncle visited today from Sacramento, where he has been refurbishing victorians for 40 years, and he had some great pointers. I'm looking forward to following his advice as I continue the build.


----------



## ctarpey

if you dont mind coming to my house next... how long are you booked? haha! Great job TK! I have to say your commitment and drive on this project is quite inspirational!


----------



## Terra

Whoo Hoo! It's begun!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man, i loved that baby. so sad to see it demolished. couldn't your kids have used it as a toy house, or a lemonade stand. i'm sure your new structure will be sweet, but dang, that baby was sweet


----------



## TK421

hallorenescene said:


> oh man, i loved that baby. so sad to see it demolished. couldn't your kids have used it as a toy house, or a lemonade stand. i'm sure your new structure will be sweet, but dang, that baby was sweet


The tower fell down in a wind storm. We went to visit my folks and when we came home the top of the tower had blown off and crashed in the driveway. If we had been home, it would have landed on our car!

It was an act of nature telling me I needed to build a more permanent structure.


----------



## Spider Rider

I think the spiders knocked it off. Good luck on this exciting re-model!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Sweeeeeeet!!! Glad to see this is finally taking off TK! Mmmhmmm, my favorite part of remodel construction... The destruction. That's the best part, aside from when your finished with the remodel, that is.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that was good luck tk, i'm glad it didn't land on your car, or worse yet, one of you. it sure was a nice looking tower


----------



## stick

I am glad to see the start and looking forward to pictures of your progress along the way. I wish you nothing but good luck along the way.


----------



## TK421

*THIS IS A RANT BECAUSE I'M STUCK WATCHING THE GIRLS WHEN I SHOULD BE BUILDING. *

I really wish I could be working on the house right now, but my wife's afternoon naps are more important. It seems she can't spend more than an hour or two with the girls before getting completely drained and fed up. So, of course, I have to drop whatever I'm doing (work, remodelling, etc.) to pick up the slack because she's suck a $#%&! she can't get through an afternoon.

Sorry to vent, but it's better to type with angry fingers than take it out on the kids.

I pleaded with the wife (Endora421) to give me the time this week so that I could start working on the latest remodel in the afternoons. I was able to do some good demo yesterday and take a heavy load of sheetrock and insulation to the dump (My wife even helped because our oldest was home to watch her sisters). I even went to Lowes and picked up the lumber I needed.

So, today, I thought I would be able to continue my work. I had a meeting this morning and I had to watch Elly because Tuesdays are when my wife has her work meeting. She comes home (after being away from the girls all morning) and is instantly frustrated with them. I go upstairs to get some legitimate work done, and an hour and half later, she's going to bed!! Who cares that I'm working, who cares that I wanted to get something done, nope, not my wife (yes, I'm fuming and this is all terribly passive/aggressive). She just has to take yet another frickin' nap.

So I'm downstairs with the littles, venting on HalloweenForum, because any time I try and talk to my wife about the division of labor, she gets mad and thinks I'm calling her a bad parent. 

I'm just tired of being the house b!tch. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## TK421

Making dinner for the girls, then it's bath and bedtime. Maybe I can still get something done in the garage tonight.


----------



## Irishguy

LOL! And people wonder why I have a cat instead of children! J/K!
Look at it this way, when the girls are old enough, they'll be able to help you build props! Until then, persevere. The end will be worth the frustrations and you'll be a better man for it.


----------



## TK421

Garage has been gutted and all the stuff that was stored in the attic has been moved to our big camping tent in the driveway. Today is one of the first dry days we've had sun, so I painted a section of the house to see how the color looks. I wanted grey, but the color looks like a grey/purple in the sun.

Gonna have to go back and pick a different color. Something that is more grey and less blue/purple.


----------



## Terra

Wow, it does look purple - lavender even.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

TK, it's been a while since Ive looked at your pics. Wow am I impressed! It's really coming along nicely. Your kitchen is beautiful. You must be really proud.


----------



## hallorenescene

periwinkle blue, but i like the green


----------



## TK421

hallorenescene said:


> periwinkle blue, but i like the green


Ha! I like the green, too. When we first moved in, we painted the house green. I love the names you get for paint. The green color is Behr's "Happy Camper" green.

The new color I'm looking at getting tomorrow for a test is called "Crucible" grey.


----------



## hallorenescene

so if you like the green, why are you going grey?


----------



## TK421

hallorenescene said:


> so if you like the green, why are you going grey?


Well, I'm going grey because I have four daughters, but we want to paint the house grey because we think it will fit more with the Halloween theme and Victorian decor, and we're just ready for a change.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i can handle you're ready for a change, but i still really like that green.


----------



## TK421

Stepping away from the green, we're hoping to get more of a "creepy but clean" look, but we have enjoyed the "Happy Camper" green for almost a decade.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, it does look more halloweenish, and nice looking, i guess i just like green. that will be an awesome house when you are done


----------



## Mordessa

Wow TK, this remodel is going to be AMAZING! I hope you will do a video walk through when you are all done so that we can see what everything looks like on the inside too. I'm dying to see that hidden staircase thing! 

This is so inspiring! Makes me want to learn carpentry so I can do this kinda stuff! I'm definitely going to be watching this thread all the way through!!

Btw, since it's April now, I'm assuming you were able to keep your job and thus the rest of the renovation is a go?  If so, YAY!!! I'm relieved for you and happy for the rest of us who get to our renovation dreams vicariously through you!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Btw, since it's April now, I'm assuming you were able to keep your job and thus the rest of the renovation is a go?  If so, YAY!!! I'm relieved for you and happy for the rest of us who get to our renovation dreams vicariously through you!


Yes, forgot to update everyone on that front. My group was moved to a different division, so now my job is secure, we have plenty of support and work, and the future looks good. I also had a very good review and a nice bonus that will help out with the remodel.


----------



## Mordessa

Oh YAY!!! I'm so happy for you!  (And the rest of us. Hehehe )


----------



## TK421

Picked up two other shades of grey from Lowes and added them to the house. I let them dry so the purplely hue would go away, and here are the official color choices for the exterior. I'm partial to the middle grey, which is called "Crucible", but my wife thinks the darker grey, "Hematite", is the better choice.










Anyone else have an opinion? Remember, we're going with white trim and some deep red highlights in the trimwork and front door.


----------



## TK421

Here's a tiny example of each color on the house.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, from the forum picture, the one to the left looks to have a purple hue to it also. if you are sure you want grey, you had be best to go with the middle. the one to the right is way to light. i think in the dark the middle one will display best

edit...after you show the display houses, i actually like the darker one. you guys decide though and let us know


----------



## Mordessa

I like both the middle and the dark, but I think the dark one is more dramatic, and fitting for the red. The grey one doesn't do the red justice and the white trim might make it look just washed out, not really spooky washed out, just washed out. The dark color with the red really feels like it's got some oomph! to it. Makes the place look more like WOW! for the non-Halloween months as well as being able to be somewhat dark and foreboding when it's most important. 

I think a rich color like that red needs to go with an equally rich color like the hematite.


----------



## Endora421

I still like the darkest one best! It looks less purple IRL, and I think the white and red trim will really stand out. (Go figure, the Halloween wife wants the spookiest color!)

Oh, btw, what hidden staircase??



Mordessa said:


> Wow TK, this remodel is going to be AMAZING! I hope you will do a video walk through when you are all done so that we can see what everything looks like on the inside too. I'm dying to see that hidden staircase thing!


----------



## TK421

I was thinking of hiding the staircase from the office to the attic by putting it behind a staircase/door.


----------



## Endora421

I really should read this post more often.


----------



## stick

I thing the dark grey with the with trim and red is the winner. It will make each color stand out more than using the lighter color grey. Tk it is best to keep the little woman happy in the long run.


----------



## TK421

Ten gallons of Hematite at Lowes for $200. I can start painting the back of the house whenever, and those few parts of the front that aren't changing.


----------



## 22606

I think that you made the right choice, TK. Should be very nice when done


----------



## Terra

Throw me into the group that likes the darker gray too. Mordessa's right about the rich red goes with the deep gray _(it's a tone thing). _Those color combinations makes it a very scary house indeed.

But, the lighter gray is handsome in it's own way. Though it doesn't have that ominous look of the dark gray it has a cheeriness that could help carry you over the non Halloween months. At night it would still look scary. 

So, if the goal is scary all year - that dark gray is a winner.


----------



## TK421

I know I keep posting about the paint colors and all you really want to see is the actual construction process, but I thought I would post one more picture of the dark grey (Hematite) with the accent white and accent red. This picture was taken today, which is a nice, normal, cloudy Northwest day. In my opinion, this is how the paint colors will look most of the time, as this is the normal northwest outdoor light conditions..


----------



## Terror Tom

I say go with whatever color the "boss" wants. Because she is the one you have to keep happy


----------



## hallorenescene

no, no, you have to be happy too. i like both grays. in that new picture, i almost like the lighter gray better. it goes better with the white.


----------



## Mordessa

Yep, I still like that darker grey better than the lighter one. It will go much nicer with the red and the white. The house might be darker during the off seasons, but I think it'll just make it look stately, not necessarily spooky all year long.


----------



## TK421

The darker grey is definitely the winner, and I have purchased ten gallons of the color. I just wanted to show everyone what a larger patch looks like with the red and white accompanying.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow don't even describe it!! I went through all 22 pages to check out all of the pic!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

FreakyD said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 106894


Where is this located? I would love to pick some up for my house


----------



## TK421

There are several different styles of gargoyle house lights available. The problem is, they're pretty expensive.

Triarch International Gargoyle Energy Saving Medium Outdoor Wall Mount

Framburg FR 8505 Renaissance Gargoyle Outdoor Wall Sconce from the Carcassonne Collection


----------



## Icy Feet of Death

This fellow I know used to make a gargoyle light but looking at his website, I can't find it.

However, he does make doorbells and door knockers.

http://www.honecksculptures.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Deaths Reach

This project is insanely awesome! I'm really excited for you to pull off this remodel and I can't wait to see the final product. This is really raising the bar for haunters and I hope you spark a trend in permanent home changes to maximize haunt efficiency! Looking forward to seeing construction pics!


----------



## blackfog

Nice choice TK......It is going to look awesome!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> This project is insanely awesome! I'm really excited for you to pull off this remodel and I can't wait to see the final product. This is really raising the bar for haunters and I hope you spark a trend in permanent home changes to maximize haunt efficiency! Looking forward to seeing construction pics!


I'm just jealous of all the people that already live in beautiful, century old victorians. We don't have many in my area as property north of Seattle is relatively new to settlement. Everett still has some lovely older homes, but we can't afford one. Plus, most of them have been turned into Bed & Breakfasts or multi-unit rental porperties.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> ...Plus, most of them have been turned into Bed & Breakfasts or multi-unit rental porperties.



Ugh, they did the same around here with the southern styled mansions. Or worse, they zoned them for businesses, who promptly "remodeled" them. Basically gutting them, and destroying the antique interiors with "modern" styled updates. It's disgusting to see old, beautiful homes wrecked like that. Seriously, who thinks replacing ornate & perfectly good 12"-16" plaster crown with plastic junk trim is a good idea? Much less, ripping out old heartwood flooring that at worst needs a sanding & refinishing, in favor of plywood sub-floors, and comparatively cheap T&G? Those people need to beaten about the head and shoulders with a big stick. :/


Back on topic/ I'm glad you decided on the Hematite, I really like that color as well. As noted earlier, it's a great contrast to the red door color that is very striking indeed.


----------



## scream1973

Hey you are using the colors of my house.. I have a dark charcoal grey with burgandy trim work


----------



## TK421

scream1973 said:


> Hey you are using the colors of my house.. I have a dark charcoal grey with burgandy trim work


Really? Post a pic! I'd love to see what it looks like.


----------



## scream1973

Here we go..


----------



## TK421

Wow! That is very similar to thye new paint theme we've picked out. I like the tie-in with the door and the foundation -- that's a nice touch.


----------



## scream1973

Thanks.. We are very happy with the color scheme and get lots of compliments on it .. Should look awesome on a victorian style like you have planned


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, scream, cute house. the colors look nice


----------



## scream1973

thank ya hallo


----------



## TK421

*OUCH!!*

Cutting the old support beams for the garage ceiling (replacing 2x4 with 2x10) and I had to remove the old attic access folding ladder. Unfortunately, the damn thing snapped down on my arm like a frickin' mousetrap as it fell from the ceiling. Nothing broken, but I've got to keep my swollen forearm on ice for a few hours.


----------



## Deadna

Here is one in my town with the grey/red color but it looks more blue in this pic. I always thought your green house went well with all the orange pumpkins. Do you think these colors will clash with the typical oranges and blacks?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture111351-006.jpg


----------



## DeltaGirl

at least there is no perment damage. Hope you heal fast


----------



## TK421

Deadna said:


> Here is one in my town with the grey/red color but it looks more blue in this pic. I always thought your green house went well with all the orange pumpkins. Do you think these colors will clash with the typical oranges and blacks?
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture111351-006.jpg


Thanks for the link, that's another great example of the color scheme.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, that sounds painful. heal fast


----------



## TK421

Well, I'm through my 120-day permit process with the county, but on Tuesday, I have to present my plans to the Home Owner's Association. I'm actually on the HOA board, and I'm the President of the Architecture Committee, but I'm still nervous. I know there are no building guidelines specific to our community, and the HOA has absolutely no building restrictions, but, you know, it's a nervous point all the same.


----------



## TK421

Okay, still working in the garage, but I have cut out all the old spans in the way of the new support beam. Now all I have to do is get the new 20ft 4x10 span up there. 

I'm gonna wait for some help to arrive.


----------



## lisa48317

I just read thru 25 pages, so I needed to comment to get the updates since the good stuff is happening now!

Hope your arm feels better!

Very awesome remodel!!


----------



## TK421

Anyone know how to post a PDF document? I have my HOA proposal document as a PDF and I'd love to share it, but I don't think I can post or upload that sort of thing to this forum.


----------



## TK421

*HOA Plans Submission PDF*

Okay, I posted the PDF to my website and put a link here so people can see the official plans submitted to the Home Owner's Association.


----------



## Terra

That was fun to go through. The final design is amazing.


----------



## ter_ran

*This is definitely going to be your best Prop TK!  Great job on the design and wish you the absolute best in construction! Wish I was closer so I could go help ya! *


----------



## Deaths Reach

This is becoming one of my 'check every single day' threads - I'm going to really enjoy watching your progress this year!


----------



## TK421

With my daughter's help, I was able to put the new double-joist in place! It took about two hours to put everything in and glue and secure the two beams together, but it's done!!

As soon as I can find the camera, I'll take a pic or two.


----------



## TK421

Found the camera, took some shots.


----------



## hallorenescene

looking good. 
how's your arm?


----------



## TK421

Arm is doing just fine. There was a bit of swelling, but it feels much better now.


----------



## TK421

Can anyone tell me about concrete? I'm looking at pouring some footings (at least 5) and a skirt foundation for the front porch. I think it's way too much to do with bags and bags of quickrete, so I'd like to:
1. Figure out how to build proper framing
2. Proper reinforcement (rebar, wire, etc.)
3. How to calculate amount of conrete needed
4. How much would it cost to have a truck come and pour


----------



## riverswampboat

I recently had a 9' x 60' cement slab poured.....(last thursday) Looked into borrowing or renting a mixer and doing it myself as I own a skid-steer loader and a one ton truck to haul cement,sand, and gravel but found that in the end it was cheaper to hire a cement finisher to do the job. I am not trying to discourage you from doing the work as your cement job is a lot different then mine, but at least get a price quote from a cement guy. With house building at a stand still ( in my area) small contractors are working at bargin prices and MAY be able to save you some cash and time.....

If ya call a cement company in your area they will calculate the amount of cement you need and the cost for them to haul and pour it.


----------



## TK421

Ran the numbers and it looks like I'll need 1 cubic yard of concrete for the footings and/or skirt wall.

Received one estimate so far, coming in at $445 delivered and poured. I don't know how others would feel, but that seems pretty pricey to me.

Here is my estimate for doing all the work myself, and just buying the quikrete from Lowes.

*Quikrete 80lb bag Estimate:*
5 bags = 3 cubic feet = $18.25 (plus tax)
Each cylinder takes 3 cubic feet (48x12 cylinder form)
9 cylinders
9 x 3 cubic feet = 1 cubic yard = 164.35 + 15.65(tax)

*$180 worth of quikrete*


----------



## riverswampboat

Wow... that does seem kinda pricy.... After I had the 9' x 60' poured and finished I realized we needed an additional 9' x9' (4" thick) This came to a tad over 1 cubic yard. Total with delivery included came to $184.04 (one yard) This is why in my case it was cheaper to have someone else do it.....


----------



## TK421

riverswampboat said:


> Wow... that does seem kinda pricy.... After I had the 9' x 60' poured and finished I realized we needed an additional 9' x9' (4" thick) This came to a tad over 1 cubic yard. Total with delivery included came to $184.04 (one yard) This is why in my case it was cheaper to have someone else do it.....
> 
> I live in Georgia maybe I could send it to ya by UPS or Fed-X?? (kidding)


I'm hoping it was just high because that particular company thinks they can charge an arm and a leg. I've got some other estimate requests out and I'm hoping to see some lower prices.

It is nice to know how much you paid, as a frame of reference.


----------



## TK421

Home Owner's Association approved my remodel. I was prepared with a folder full of documents and I didn't have to go through any of them. I just told them I'm doing some remodelling this summer and they laughed and said, "ok".

I love it when something is simple.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Anything cookin' this weekend?


----------



## TK421

Just finished putting in the new stairs!!









_Here is the garage this morning. I had to remove an old work bench and a wall of peg board just to get it to this point.









And here is the same space at 4:30pm this afternoon. Ta-da! A new set of stairs to what will be the second story garage storage.









My new favorite toy. Thank you eBay!!_


----------



## Irishguy

Nice to see the skellys have already moved in!


----------



## Jaybo

Wow! I've been away from the forum for much too long. I've always admired your work TK, but to actually kick this off is so inspirational! You sir are my new hero! I'm now looking at my house with a critical eye. The wife and I have been discussing for years on how to haunt the house, and not the yard. You have officially raised the bar for everyone. Bravo!


----------



## Rev. Noch

I'm really looking forward to the updates on this one over the summer. This looks amazing.

By the way, your HOA sounds awesome. Mine gets mad at me for not fixing my fence fast enough when a deer smashes through it. Mind you all of which happened was while I'm out of the country on vacation. Or they have goons patrolling the neighborhood to rat out anyone to the police with expired license plates. Wow, I should move.


----------



## TK421

Rev. Noch said:


> I'm really looking forward to the updates on this one over the summer. This looks amazing.
> 
> By the way, your HOA sounds awesome. Mine gets mad at me for not fixing my fence fast enough when a deer smashes through it. Mind you all of which happened was while I'm out of the country on vacation. Or they have goons patrolling the neighborhood to rat out anyone to the police with expired license plates. Wow, I should move.




That sound like a pretty uptight HOA. Mine is very laid back. Part of the reason being that when the CC&Rs were first created, they were written without any real rules or ways to enforce rules, so there isn't that much they can do, even if they wanted to. There are no guidelines for fences, house colors, roofing materials, grass height, etc.

It also helps that I'm on the board. This way, everyone knows me so it's not a big deal if I do something with my house. I've been remodelling it for a decade, so everyone is just sorta used to it. This time, of course, I'm making major changes to the outside -- which is a new.


----------



## SavageEye

TK, I just skimmed through this thread, Very Cool!  What is your time frame to finish this project?


----------



## TK421

SavageEye said:


> TK, I just skimmed through this thread, Very Cool!  What is your time frame to finish this project?


I'm really hoping to have the exterior done by October. I know it will take longer to get the interior done with drywall and molding and all that, but I really want the outside to rock by Halloween.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I've missed this entirely since I've only been checking the Halloween Props section of this site for some time, but holy cow!! This is quite an undertaking. I'll be checking back for more progress photos. Very cool plans. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I just read your concrete post. By the time you buy, haul, handle 45 80 pound bags of concrete mix and mix it up, you will have spent lot of gas money hauling and I don't see much money really saved when you look at the amount of physical work involved.
A year ago I was buying, hauling 80 pound bags of concrete on a 50 mile round trip, only buying about 16 bags at a time so as not to overload the trailer and my Jeep and after I did this I was very tired by the day's end.


----------



## TK421

I'm still looking for a local concrete service that can deliver for a good price, but the two bids I have now are both over $400 for a yard and a half delivered. I'm hoping that a round of phone calls can find a better deal.


----------



## whichypoo

TK421 said:


> I'm still looking for a local concrete service that can deliver for a good price, but the two bids I have now are both over $400 for a yard and a half delivered. I'm hoping that a round of phone calls can find a better deal.


One idea for you. We found that when we asked around that a few of our neighbors were also in need of some concrete. So when the order was bigger the price went down. just a thought.


----------



## TK421

whichypoo said:


> One idea for you. We found that when we asked around that a few of our neighbors were also in need of some concrete. So when the order was bigger the price went down. just a thought.


I asked my neighbors and no one else wants any concrete in the next two months. I do have a friend with a mixer, so if I want to do it myself, it will be a bit easier, but I haven't given up hope -- just need to step away from the computer so I can actually make some phone calls. (I really prefer to collect information passively)


----------



## TK421

Slight side project today. Since I had to take out my old workbench to make room for the new stairs to the garage attic space, I am taking today to build a new workbench that will have 3" locking wheels, so I can move it about the garage as needed. I think it will be a major improvement, and it will give me the surface needed to continue building corbels and railings.


----------



## TK421

Took the top from my old work bench and build a very solid frame from old joists I've collected from the demo, put it all together, and now I have a new work table! I'll be putting 3" caster wheels with locks on the bottom, but I don't have the right screws, so I'll need to make another trip to Lowes. I also plan on cutting a second sheet of plywood for a table beneath the work area to store tools or bulky items.


----------



## Terra

Great new workbench. What's its dimensions?


----------



## TK421

Terra said:


> Great new workbench. What's its dimensions?


It's 3 x 7, and about 40" off the ground.


----------



## Terra

Nice - it looks huge in the picture - was wondering if you perhaps made it 4' x 8'. Been thinking that should have been the size I made for mine. That way you can pop a 4' x 8' panel on it but then it could be too big.


----------



## TK421

Terra said:


> Nice - it looks huge in the picture - was wondering if you perhaps made it 4' x 8'. Been thinking that should have been the size I made for mine. That way you can pop a 4' x 8' panel on it but then it could be too big.


I thought about going 4x8, but it would have been too large for the garage. Cutting it down to 3x7 gives me a large work area, but I still feel like I can push it "out of the way" when I need to.


----------



## Mordessa

Oh wow, that's a cool bench! I was actually thinking of building myself something like that too. I was disappointed to discover that the table I bought from the second hand store for like $3 was too low for me to use as a proper work bench. It seemed sturdy, and it looked like the legs could be extended when I was looking at it at the store, but I got it home and it's too short, makes me bend over too much while working, which isn't fun. 

So, as soon as I can get the money together to build this kind of bench, I think I'm going to do it. I found a great tutorial on how to do it, online. 

Great build TK!


----------



## Deaths Reach

Updates? We need updates!!! Can't wait to see the new construction!


----------



## TK421

It's been really busy at work and lots of rain, so I haven't been able to do much this week, but tomorrow (Saturday) I hope to be out in the garage getting things done.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Just wanted to pop in and say how wonderful your plans looks and how excited I am for you! All the best getting it completed and I look forward to seeing all your WIP pics


----------



## Endora421

frughoul said:


> Updates? We need updates!!! Can't wait to see the new construction!


Sorry, he really won't be able to make any big changes outside until the kids and I leave for two weeks at the end of June. Then he will really get going!


----------



## Doll of Doom

Wow!!! Amazing! If i had the money id make myself a halloween themed mantion to live in as well awesomness hope it turns out just as you imagined it!


----------



## TK421

I've built as much of the new floor as I can, so the next step is to take off the garage roof so I can frame and put on the new facade and second story. Work is keeping me busy, and this weekend is Mother's Day, but it's also looking like it will be really nice weather, so I'm on the fence as to whether or not I should just go for it!








_The new stairs are done and extremely sturdy. This will make storage in the attic space much easier.








A shot of the new joists (2x10s) running above the garage. This will all be covered with subfloor for the new second story.








Another shot of the new joists running above the garage. You can see some of the electrical I still need to tuck away.








A shot at the top of the stairs so you can all see the joists before the subfloor goes down._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Looking good TK! I'm not a fence kinda guy myself. Unless it's a cemetery, privacy, or just something to keep the dog from wandering around, fence. Well, it is Momma's day, and if she says go for it...then go for it. Otherwise, it helps to keep the little lady happy. Especially on "her" day. Just a little bit of wisdom I've picked up over the years. *snickers*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*My word!!! I go away for a while to finish a degree and look and all that I am missing  WOW TK that is really something and so very cool! Are you doing all of this work yourself? You are quite the talented forum member I must say  Everything looks great! Keep the pics coming I must see the progress and the finished product. As for mothers day I agree with Raven's Hallow...if she says go for it then by all means. I mean I know we women love it when the house gets a makeover and I myself could see telling my hubby DONT STOP! However if its really more your holiday than hers you may want to check with her first. If then she still says full steam ahead on the construction then perhaps work from early morning on and sneak in a nice mothers day lunch Good lucy and remember keep the pics coming!*


----------



## TK421

Spookilicious mama said:


> *My word!!! I go away for a while to finish a degree and look and all that I am missing  WOW TK that is really something and so very cool! Are you doing all of this work yourself?*


First, congratulations on the degree!!

Yes, I'm doing all of the work myself. You wouldn't believe how much money you save doing everything yourself. A contractor would have cost me at least $80-$120K more, and I'm sure there would be all sorts of additional issues and mess.



Spookilicious mama said:


> *As for mothers day I agree with Raven's Hallow...if she says go for it then by all means. I mean I know we women love it when the house gets a makeover and I myself could see telling my hubby DONT STOP! However if its really more your holiday than hers you may want to check with her first. If then she still says full steam ahead on the construction then perhaps work from early morning on and sneak in a nice mothers day lunch Good lucy and remember keep the pics coming!*




We have a long standing tradition of going out for a Mother's day brunch, so we will be continuing that tradition. The lucky thing is the extended forecast for our area says it will be sunny and warm for at least the next week. That means now is the perfect time. In Seattle, you learn to jump on the few sunny days. Especially for roofing projects!


----------



## Hilda

I'll take that sturdy staircase up to an attic storage space as a Mother's Day present anytime!!! A woman can dream....

Great progress pictures!!


----------



## TK421

Beautiful weather, so we are starting to take off the roof over the garage. We have officially gone too far to quit!









Took Friday afternoon to take off the siding from the front of the garage.









Saturday morning, my oldest daughter and I started taking the shingles (3 layers) off the roof. I took a half ton to the dump, then came back to create another pile in the driveway.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

WOOT! Grats on getting the remodel underway TK!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Spookilicious mama said:


> *My word!!! I go away for a while to finish a degree and look and all that I am missing  WOW TK that is really something and so very cool! Are you doing all of this work yourself? You are quite the talented forum member I must say  Everything looks great! Keep the pics coming I must see the progress and the finished product. As for mothers day I agree with Raven's Hallow...if she says go for it then by all means. I mean I know we women love it when the house gets a makeover and I myself could see telling my hubby DONT STOP! However if its really more your holiday than hers you may want to check with her first. If then she still says full steam ahead on the construction then perhaps work from early morning on and sneak in a nice mothers day lunch Good lucy and remember keep the pics coming!*


A big congratulations on your degree, it's a great accomplishment!

TK, I'm so envious lol


----------



## TK421

End of the day (or afternoon) and we were able to cut most of the roof back to the main support joist. This support joist will stay in place for a while while I build around it, then I will rebuild the joist so it has angular supports tied into the new walls.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Awesome! But what if it rains? Don't you have exposed electrical!?!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Awesome! But what if it rains? Don't you have exposed electrical!?!


The weather report is clear for the next couple of days, so I'm okay. I did lay a tarp down across the electrical and subfloor -- just in case. I'm hoping to do more work tomorrow afternoon, removing the rest of the roof section and then securing the first portion of the flooring. This will cover the electrical for good.


----------



## TK421

Had a great Mother's day brunch with the wife, grandparents, and daughters; then spent the afternoon working it all off. I never get as much done as I want to, but I feel pretty good about today. Found out in the afternoon that I was one 2x10x10 shy of being able to complete things, so I did what I could and tried to clean up a bit. Figure I'll take another load to the dump tomorrow and pick up some lumber on my way back.









_Here's what the front of the garage looks like this evening. The three 2x10s that are jumping out are where the front of the garage tower will go. I need one more to complete the supports._









_This is from the ladder, looking across the top. I have three of the five sheets of subfloor laying loose right now, but as soon as I corner up the joists, I hope to secure the subfloor so I can begin framing the new second floor._

I probably lost 5 pounds just sweating today -- which is good, considering all the yummy things I had at brunch. They had little bites of cake dunked in white chocolate! How can you refuse something like that? It's just not possible.


----------



## Endora421

Looks great honey! I like my Mother's Day present.  But seriously, I like when you post the pictures so I can see what it is you have been doing!


----------



## Mordessa

I have to admit, I love seeing updates to this thread! I love that you are posting pictures of the whole process, so fun to live vicariously through you as you make adjustments to your house that I would SO love to be able to do to my own!  I want a tower!!! 

Thanks for taking pictures though! Keep them coming, please! This looks like you are off to a great start. Have you had nice weather? What do you do if it rains with all that open area right now?


----------



## Arronaf

Your talents are amazing. I love watching the progress. Thank you for taking the time to post updates and letting us come along on your journey.


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Have you had nice weather? What do you do if it rains with all that open area right now?


First, thank you! I'm excited to do this build and I'm thrilled that I get to share it with fellow enthusiasts. 

I wanted to jump on the good weather that has come out way. Forecasts say we're in for at least a week of sun and 70ish weather. If it does rain (and ( know it will) I have a giant 40' x 60' tarp that I can throw over the entire garage.


----------



## hallorenescene

just wanted to say, looking good. still got some work ahead of you though


----------



## TK421

Doing the best I can juggling work, kids, and demolition, but it is coming along. The one thing I can say for certain is that I hate demo. 

I love building. Building is a chance to be creative, to make something, to cut pieces of things together and make them fit. Demolition is hot, gritty, heavy, and very tiring (ang my back hurts ).

Anyway, I was able to take off more of the old roof (making another big pile in the driveway) and I was able to nail in all the joists 16" on center and frame in the front joists to the ledger. I also threw up a few more sheets of subfloor so I have more area to walk on.

Sorry for the picture quality, but I couldn't find the camera, so these are off my wife's phone.









_Yet another pile of debris to be hauled off to the dump. I can burn the wood (if I have to), but I have to dump the shingles._









_Most of the old roof is gone how. I need to cut about 8 feet off the back slope, but it's coming up pretty good._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Awww, demo is the best part of remodeling! Destruction before the construction!  Although, don't get me wrong. Yeah, it's nasty, tiring, and freaking hot when on a roof (or attic for that matter). It's just awesome for getting out any frustrations one might have from work!  


Might I suggest salvaging the wood for some 'ween projects? And I just have to ask, who's camping out in the front yard?


----------



## TK421

I'm separating the wood from the tar paper and shingles, but I already have too much. I might be able to store it somewhere else after the remodel, like the side of the house.

One more day of demo and I should be able to just start building. I'm really looking forward to NOT having to rip apart shingles for a while.


----------



## DeltaGirl

btw 31 pages


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Really? I only see 8 pages.


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> And I just have to ask, who's camping out in the front yard?


HA! The tent is actually being used as a storage unit for a bunch of stuff that we were keeping in the garage attic. Hopefully, when the attic addition is complete, we'll be able to put all of that stuff neatly upstairs, leaving a lot of room in the garage for my workshop.

I'm looking forward to having an "attic" space that I can access simply by walking up the stairs instead of trying to climb up a narrow attic pull-down ladder. Also, it will be much larger, so I can build shelves and store everything in an organized manner. 

Imagine, a complete 20' x 20' space dedicated (mostly) to Halloween storage!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> HA! The tent is actually being used as a storage unit for a bunch of stuff that we were keeping in the garage attic.


Hahaaa! Nice improvised storage there, that's a great idea! 



TK421 said:


> Hopefully, when the attic addition is complete, we'll be able to put all of that stuff neatly upstairs, leaving a lot of room in the garage for my workshop. I'm looking forward to having an "attic" space that I can access simply by walking up the stairs instead of trying to climb up a narrow attic pull-down ladder. Also, it will be much larger, so I can build shelves and store everything in an organized manner.
> 
> Imagine, a complete 20' x 20' space dedicated (mostly) to Halloween storage!



Ya know I love ya like a brother but...you lucky *@[email protected]!!! I can only dream of more storage space and a "REAL" set of stairs to get into my attic. Color me jealous as hell! All kidding aside, that's going to be awesome to have that much storage space at your disposal!  


Yeah, I understand all to well how you feel about the shingles. :/ I've ripped more than a few roofs off, and rebuilt them. I was always happy that sort of thing was a once in a while endeavor, and not an everyday occurrence, let me tell you!  I hope you at least had a roofers shovel at your disposal?


----------



## Hilda

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> And I just have to ask, who's camping out in the front yard?


I was going to ask the same thing... but thought there was a slim chance that the tent was his new abode if Endora had tossed him out on his ear for ripping apart her house ~ and told him not to come back inside until he was done!!


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I hope you at least had a roofers shovel at your disposal?


After an hour on the roof Saturday morning with my hammer and flat crowbar, I went right out and bought a shingle shovel from Lowes. Very happy purchase!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> After an hour on the roof Saturday morning with my hammer and flat crowbar, I went right out and bought a shingle shovel from Lowes. Very happy purchase!


Lol! Yep, flat bar & a hammer will leave you feeling like ripping off shingles may very well be the last thing you ever do!  I can imagine how you felt, the shovel makes em' fly by way of comparison.


----------



## Endora421

Hilda said:


> I was going to ask the same thing... but thought there was a slim chance that the tent was his new abode if Endora had tossed him out on his ear for ripping apart her house ~ and told him not to come back inside until he was done!!


Haha! Nope, I haven't done anything of the sort, and as TK can testify, I actually encouraged him to get started ripping the garage roof off when the sun came out.  What I think is funny is that when I pull into the driveway, I can see the skeletons hanging in the attic...and so can the whole neighborhood!


----------



## TK421

I've only got a few more sections of the old roof to rip up, but my back and the direct afternoon sun told me I needed to quit for the day. Also, my $5 demo blade for the skillsaw wore out, so I couldn't cut any more sections of roof.

So, I took a nice shower, pulled some slivers from my palms, and went to Lowes to get more demo saw blades.

Now I'm home and feeling better, but I don't want to climb back on the roof and get all dirty again.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Heheh, I hear you! I just finished putting the last coat of Sikkens waterproofing (Cetol Marine Light, if anyones wondering. Awesome stuff!) on the osb for the columns....and I am whipped after everything I got finished today.


----------



## TK421

Ah-hah!! After two days of searching all over the house for the digital camera, my wonderful wife just found it in the littles' room! I guess our four year old fancies herself a photographer. Can't wait to see what sort of pictures she's taken!

Anyway, here are some pics from today's work.









_The first thing I did this morning was load 1,000 pounds worth of shingles into the back of the van and take it to the dump.









Here's the soon to be balcony of the second floor, plus some of the interior. Happily, most of the roof I need to remove is gone.









Just showing off more of the interior (which is exposed right now). I need to finish cutting back the roof so that it lines up with the sill plate of the wall below. Then I'll be running a new wall that joins with the far back roof and has some windows that will let in natural light.









Still have to cut that whole section of roof off so that the new second floor can join up around the chimney._


----------



## Deaths Reach

Coming along nicely man - do you have a sawzall or is that skillsaw in the picture the only thing you have for demo?


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Coming along nicely man - do you have a sawzall or is that skillsaw in the picture the only thing you have for demo?


I have a rip saw, but I'm extremely disapointed with it. It's a cheap Craftsman and it can't hold a blade anymore. I think something is wrong with the clamp screw or the anchor pin may just be worn down too much. Whatever the problem, blades just pop right out if they encounter any resistance.

I do have an electric chainsaw I use from time to time, but for right now, I find getting rid of the shingles with the shingle shovel and then cutting through the sheathing with the skill saw is working pretty well.


----------



## TK421

Good day! It's not even 10:30am and I've gotten the rest of the roof off. Next step is to run the wiring to make sure everything goes where it should, then I can start securing the subfloor and frame the addition.









Looking up at the garage from the end of the driveway. A very satisfying feeling.









Another day, another pile of lumber and shingles in the driveway.









The stairs are fantastic, but now that I'm done cutting the roof, I need to sweep and clean to get rid of the shingle crud.









_Cut the last of the old joists. Still have a bit of roof around the chimney, but I want to see how things fit together before I cut any more.









Still have to work around some of the props, but soon enough we'll have quality storage for all this stuff._


----------



## stick

Looks like it coming alone slowly but true before to know it you will be finishes and enjoying the beauty of you "New Home".


----------



## TK421

It took me a couple of days before I figured out a good way to get rid of the shingles. I'm not looking forward to doing the rest of the front, but if I can get some friends together for a shingle party, maybe we can get it all done in a day.

I figure at least one person on the roof, one person hauling debris, and one person to drive a couple of trips to the dump.

It's going to get tricky because the front of the house comes up at a 45 degree angle. I think I'll have to cut off the bottom section first, just to give people a place to stand.


----------



## TK421

It took an hour and a half to clean up the garage, but it was very therapeutic. It's always nice to have a clean space to work in.


----------



## Hallowdean

TK, your design and building so far looks amazing. I would be envious to even _have a neighbor_ with a home like this! I will really enjoy watching your progress.


----------



## TK421

Oh, what a day I had. Started out great. Built the bump out for the garage tower and then started to measure and frame the front wall. I was very excited, hoping I would get a lot done, when my wife came out and told me, "the internet is down!"

Well, as you all know, life cannot continue on a Friday afternoon when there's no internet, so I stopped working and began to investigate. Found out quickly that the reason the internet wasn't working was because the outlet had stopped working. Ok, no problem. I'll just check the breakers. Sure enough, the breaker had tripped. Odd, I thought, but I'll just switch it back. 

Of course, it wouldn't switch back. It immediately tripped back to off. Weird? Okay, let me try again. Nope, same result. So, the next thing I did was trace the line. Maybe I cut or pinched something by walking over the wires. Looked again and again, still no signs of damage.

This caused me to think, "maybe it's the breaker? I mean, it's probably as old as the house, so maybe it just needs to be replaced."

Went to Lowes, bought a new breaker, came home and installed it...damn thing tripped just like the other one.

So, I start checking the bedroom outlets to see if anything shows signs of a short...nothing.

Now, I know we have an outlet right behind our bed, so I think, "I'd better check that one, too!"

I try pushing the bed out a bit so my big butt will fit and, yup, split the side support of the bed! Argh!!!

So now I've got no internet, a rat's nest of a junction box that isn't working, and I just broke our bedframe of 15 years!

Finally, I do more testing and determine what I really need to do is just replace the length of 14/3 wire to the upstairs junction box. I go to Lowes, again, buy a 100ft roll of 14/3, and install what I need.

So now, at the end of the day, I have a few bits of framing up, a new length of 14/3 running to the upstairs junction box, working internet, and a busted bed.

The wife and I will be putting the bed and boxspring on the floor for the next few days while we search for a new bedframe that will match our other bedroom furniture.

Now, I'm gonna go have some dinner, and maybe a *BIG* margarita.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oh you just have to love those kind of days, eh TK? See, now after that type of day, that's where demo is a stress reliever!  Here, this should help...


----------



## Mordessa

LOL Raven! 

TK, That sounds like it was a hellish day! But seriously, it's the kinda thing you have to look back on and just laugh, even if it wasn't funny at the time, it's one of those things that's just too funny in retrospect to not have a sense of humor about it, right? 

I am still loving watching all your progress btw! Thank you so much for letting us enjoy this process with you, so we can all live out our own dream renovations vicariously. 

I was wondering... before you finish things up permanent-like on the floor of the attic, have you considered making an elevator, maybe something that works on pullies that you could set up to be a part of the ceiling of the garage/floor of the attic, that raises and lowers using pullies so you can more easily transport the stuff you want to store up there? It would probably be a lot easier to do something like that than to drag heavy Halloween props up and down the stairs, no matter how wonderful those stairs are!  (And to me, they look really wonderful!  )

Just a suggestion and I hope it's not too late if it's one that appeals to you! 

Keep up the excellent work, I LOVE this thread!


----------



## matrixmom

Looks like you need to give your construction crew a lunch break. They look like they are starving and conspiring to form a union against you! Great work on your house!


----------



## Mordessa

LOL!!! You may be right, Matrixmom!


----------



## Arronaf

LMAO @ Matrixmom, he works them to the bone! Okay enough corny/bad humor from me.


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> TK, That sounds like it was a hellish day! But seriously, it's the kinda thing you have to look back on and just laugh, even if it wasn't funny at the time, it's one of those things that's just too funny in retrospect to not have a sense of humor about it, right?


I'm trying to laugh, but I have so little time anyway, loosing a chunk of it hurts. We have everything fixed except for one outlet which just happens to power the microwave. As a quick fix, I'm run an extension cord for right now.




Mordessa said:


> I am still loving watching all your progress btw! Thank you so much for letting us enjoy this process with you, so we can all live out our own dream renovations vicariously.
> 
> I was wondering... before you finish things up permanent-like on the floor of the attic, have you considered making an elevator, maybe something that works on pullies that you could set up to be a part of the ceiling of the garage/floor of the attic, that raises and lowers using pullies so you can more easily transport the stuff you want to store up there? It would probably be a lot easier to do something like that than to drag heavy Halloween props up and down the stairs, no matter how wonderful those stairs are!  (And to me, they look really wonderful!  )


You know, I hadn't thought of that but I just don't think it's something I can add at this point. I think it would be a lot of extra work that I'm just not ready to deal with. Plus, It means I would have to have sure there's nothing beneath the elevator, so it's more cleaning - yuck!



Mordessa said:


> Just a suggestion and I hope it's not too late if it's one that appeals to you!
> 
> Keep up the excellent work, I LOVE this thread!


Thanks for the suggestion. Of course, it is always something I can cut out and do later, once the second floor roof joists are in.


----------



## TK421

It's been a great run of sunny weather, but the clouds came back today and they're predicting rain this week. I cleaned up last night and put our giant blue tarp up over everything. With any luck, we'll be okay. The tarp is large enough, it covers everything, I just need to look for any large pools that may form and take care of them quickly.










Good thing is, I can still work with the tarp on. Today I have Haunter (Shawn) coming over to pick up a bunch of scrap wood, then it's another run of shingles to the dump (this will be the last one for a while!).










After that, I hope to spend the afternoon cutting my vertical mansard joists from the 2x10s. I'm a bit nervous because I think the angle is too much for my skill saw, so I may need to use my band saw, but it has a pretty small work platform. I don't want to use my jigsaw because it's a crappy little thing and the stupid blades always bend so I don't get a true cut.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

That's a shame. Oh well, at least you had a few days of nice weather.  Oh, check your pm's, I left you an Easter Egg


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> That's a shame. Oh well, at least you had a few days of nice weather.  Oh, check your pm's, I left you an Easter Egg


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## TK421

No matter how much you plan for rain, it still comes in. Doing what I can to fix and secure the tarp.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Awesome! Thank you.


No problem, hope ya liked it! 



TK421 said:


> No matter how much you plan for rain, it still comes in. Doing what I can to fix and secure the tarp.



Good luck. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## blackfog

Love seeing the progression from floorplan to actual building! It is going to be awesome when complete. Hang in there cause there are always gonna be snags you can't help! Ahhhh big margarita sounds good lol!


----------



## TK421

First, I hate rain today. Tarp is proving to be a great water collector.










Second, I need all the brainpower of the forum to help think of the best tool for the job. I want to cut these 2x10s with the angle shown so they can be the vertical truss pieces for the mansard roof. Problem is, my little tabletop 9" bandsaw doesn't like them. I would probably have a better time if I bought a meaner, thicker blade, so I might just go do that, but I'm not very good at tracking the line with the bandsaw on a curve like this.

So, does anyone out there know if a better way? Or a better tool?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Pretty well the best option is the bandsaw, I hate to say. A reciprocating type bladed tool with a blade long enough to cut through that is going to flex a slight bit, leaving a mildly inaccurate backside of the cut. Not enough that you'd notice looking from even a couple feet away. It can be done with a jigsaw, but you'll need a semi-pro, or professional like my FireStorm B&D, DeWalt, Milwaukee, or Porter Cable. Give me a little bit (hopefully my neighbor will be right back to help me lift that monstrosity), and I'll send you a pic of some 2x4 stock that I used my jigsaw to cut a semi-circle out of for a tube type subwoofer bracket, for an example of what I mean. 

Also, Bosch T-shank & Milwaukee jigsaw blades are the most commonly available in big box stores, in a length long enough to cut to that depth w/o binding from the shortest part of the stroke not penetrating the bottom of the cut. Hope that helps you out a bit


----------



## TK421

I think a wider blade with good teeth for ripping will help a lot. Right now, I've got a narrow blade with small teeth that I was using to cut corbels. 

Just need to head off to Lowes and see what they have.

Oh, any my current little craftsman jigsaw is so sad and pitiful, I don't dare use it at all.


----------



## TK421

Okay, spent some time moving 2x4s to prevent the "big" puddles from forming in the tarp. Don't laugh, I think it's better than it was.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Looks good to me TK.  Tarps are definitely better than visqueen for carrying a load of water where there's no solid backing too. I've seen way to many make that mistake, and the resulting disaster that using it caused.  Sorry it took so long to get back, I'm running out of daylight over here, and trying to get as much done as possible. PM'ing you the pics in a bit so I don't clutter up your thread.


----------



## Haunter

Very impressive build! And, of course, just as you are making great progress, the rains start. Gotta love living here!

Thank you for the wood and letting me check it out first hand. I even loved the detailed mock-up! I will be very interested to see the build progress over the summer. It looks like it may dry out (a bit) over the weekend, so good luck!


----------



## TK421

Thanks Haunter! It's actually a good thing the rain has returned because I've been slacking off at work. I need the rain to keep me inside so I can actually work on the projects they pay me for. I'll be doing small stuff in the garage this week, like cutting support rafters and continuing to work on the window design and such. When the weather breaks, I hope to have most of the pieces ready to go so that I can put up a more proper roof.


----------



## TK421

In a way, I think all this rain is helpful because it shows where I have problem and allows me to immediately test possible solutions.

I know that the front 4 ft of top of the garage is going to be exposed balcony, is I am putting in some shims to angle the subfloor enough that rain will run off the edge, rather than back into the garage.

Rany day fun!


----------



## TK421

The rain was bad yesterday, in fact, we broke a record for 24 hour rainfall for May 21st! After moving and fixing tarps all day and trying to keep the garage clean between spills, the rain went away and the wind came in. Now I have a giant sail over the garage and gusts keep popping various clamps, so the tarps fly up and whip about.

I really need to finish my work and get back to building the real roof. Good news is the forecast looks good and this weekend should be warm and dry.


----------



## stick

Warm and dry is good news for you and I hope you can get a lot done this weekend.


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


> I think a wider blade with good teeth for ripping will help a lot. Right now, I've got a narrow blade with small teeth that I was using to cut corbels.
> 
> Just need to head off to Lowes and see what they have.
> 
> Oh, any my current little craftsman jigsaw is so sad and pitiful, I don't dare use it at all.


Don't cut right on the line. Rough cut about an 1/8th of an inch on the outside the line and then use a drum sander to bring the wood to it's final dimensions. This way, if you have wavy cuts on the band saw, the drum sander gets rid of "the wave". Here is an example:

http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=1268&r=2&TabSelect=Details


----------



## TK421

SavageEye said:


> Don't cut right on the line. Rough cut about an 1/8th of an inch on the outside the line and then use a drum sander to bring the wood to it's final dimensions. This way, if you have wavy cuts on the band saw, the drum sander gets rid of "the wave". Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=1268&r=2&TabSelect=Details


That's a good idea. I've already purchased the wider blade, which takes me from 1/4" to 3/8". I think that will help -- as it will add some rigidity to the blade. I will also take your advice and cut with a bit of a margin so I can sand down to meet the angle I'm aiming for.


----------



## TK421

Was awakened frm slumber at 4am to the sound of the garage flooding! Guess the rain decided it would go into overdrive during the night and a few areas of the tarp just got too heavy, so they gave way. Gallons of water spilled over the washer and dryer, and gallons more poured over my tablesaw. The only good news is that the garage slab is angled so all the water runs out the garage door, but it's still a mess.

I must say this again for the record, "I really hate the rain right now."


----------



## TK421

*Just checked the weather forecast . . . "light rain" my a$$.*


----------



## Terra

Oh no!!!! I hope it all dries out and is usable again.


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, that is really tough. sorry to hear that.


----------



## stick

You know the saying build it and they will come (rain that is). Sorry that things got wet just let them dry before you use the electrical equipment or you will end up with the props.


----------



## TK421

Every couple of hours I go up and use the broom to "sweep" the collecting puddles of water off the tarp. Last night it just got away from me because I actually tried to sleep! Stupid of me, I know.

Things are getting better and there's nothing in the garage right now that hasn't gotten wet before. My tablesaw is just fine, thank goodness. Turns out the majority of the water was falling just to the side of the saw, so there's a big puddle on the floor, but just a little water on the tablesaw.

I can't wait for this weekend so that I can frame the roof and get everything properly waterproofed.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Omg, so sorry to hear that TK!  Don't worry, with electronics, being wet is fine as long as they weren't operating at the time. When they dry out (and that may take a bit), they will work perfectly.


----------



## TK421

I officially *HATE* my bandsaw. I've been fighting with my Skil 9" bandsaw today and it's just a PitA. It doesn't want to cut through my 1.5" joists, can't follow a slight angle over length, and if it gets stuck, it either trips the stupid built-in surge button, or the blade comes off the wheel.









My advice to everyone, don't buy a table-top bandsaw unless you plan on cutting soft woods and MDF, and you don't exceed 1-2 inches in thickness.

I mean, it worked great for my 3" thick corbels, but it just doesn't seem to like the joists today.

If I had the money and space, I might go for one of those larger, industrial 14" bandsaws, but these tabletop one are a joke for any real work.


----------



## TK421

Can anyone tell me how on earth you would use this monster?


----------



## TK421

Ok, my solution: make a template and then trace the template onto both sides of the joist. Then take my skilsaw and set it to a depth of 3/4". Run the skilsaw down the template line on both sides of the joist and, presto, a nice, even cut! I've done four joists and it seems to be working.


----------



## savagehaunter

That Dewalt is a monster. How it is used is a mystery to me. I love looking up all that you are doing to the house. It is turning out great.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm with SavageHaunter, in all my days, I've never had a call for using one of those. I guess it strikes me like a table jigsaw, little to no practical applications. I honestly can't think of a situation that that might be used in that a different tool would do a better job. Oh wait, strike that. Cutting the pillars to peel back the roof while rescuing someone from a flipped over vehicle. It might come in handy there.  

Glad that the circular saw trick worked out for you.


----------



## James B.

TK421 said:


> I officially *HATE* my bandsaw. I've been fighting with my Skil 9" bandsaw today and it's just a PitA. It doesn't want to cut through my 1.5" joists, can't follow a slight angle over length, and if it gets stuck, it either trips the stupid built-in surge button, or the blade comes off the wheel.
> 
> My advice to everyone, don't buy a table-top bandsaw unless you plan on cutting soft woods and MDF, and you don't exceed 1-2 inches in thickness.
> 
> I mean, it worked great for my 3" thick corbels, but it just doesn't seem to like the joists today.
> 
> If I had the money and space, I might go for one of those larger, industrial 14" bandsaws, but these tabletop one are a joke for any real work.


Have to agree, I started a wood shop in my basement and found the tabletop I got from a friend cannot handle any hardwoods so I got a powermatic 16 inch with riser block on creigslist and have been happy since.


----------



## DvlsToy

The DeWalt is a beast, I own a Porter Gable version. they are portable bandsaws, used mostly to cut tubing and pillars and such, no use in your application. No real use in day to day, but when ya need one, its nice to have and makes quick work of 1/4" wall steel.

Been watching this thread since you started, great looking work, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TK421

I can't catch a break!! I was working on the addition of the garage this afternoon when I started having severe pains in my lower right side. I crawled my way upstairs weeping and waited for my wife to come home. She then drove me to the doctor where I found out I have an 8mm kidney stone I need to pass!

So now, I've got good drugs, some other "special supplies" and, my doctor told me to drink plenty of beer because it will help pass the stone.

It's going to be an interesting 24-48 hours.


----------



## TK421

Right now I'm doing fine (thank you pharmacy) and I just think the x-ray is really cool. Those are MY bones!!


----------



## Hilda

TK421 said:


> Right now I'm doing fine (thank you pharmacy) and I just think the x-ray is really cool. Those are MY bones!!


Ohhhhh noooooo!! When I first read this last post I had to hurry and scroll up to see if you had been injured during the remodel! Yikes!! Please get better soon!! Not to scare you ~ but have Endora stay close during your bathroom breaks until you get rid of that bad boy! My hubby passed one last year and almost fell off the throne he got so dizzy. Awwwwww.... best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TK421

Saturday morning and I'm getting stuff done. Vicodin is wonderful! I feel like I'm 24 again. Full of energy and nothing hurts.


----------



## TK421

Sunday morning, 55 degrees and overcast, but not raining. Perfect for roof work!


----------



## Arronaf

wow you are a trooper! Not sure I would be doing much with a kidney stone, other than drinking beer and relaxing.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ugh, I wish I could say the same. Although, it's hand full of degrees cooler than the preceding couple of days, it's still hot as hades @ 94°. That Vicodin must be a nice dosage, because my buddy Ron has kidney stones pass on a regular basis, and nothing they give him does much to touch the pain, aside from knocking him out. He's no sissy either, trust me on that.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Hope everything gets out of your system with minimal pain, TK, feel better man!


----------



## TK421

I'm feeling great! I don't know where the stone is, but it's not doing a damn thing. If it doesn't do anything today or tomorrow, I'm supposed to go back into the doctor.

For now, I swear, nothing hurts! Not my back, kidney, shoulders, nothing. I forgot how good it felt to be young!

_Now, if I could just get my wife alone for an hour. Prefereably in a hotel so she can make some noise. (That might be the vicodin talking)_


----------



## Arronaf

Enjoy the feeling young and good luck with a hotel!


----------



## TK421

Still feeling good. Got a lot of "little stuff" done today that really needed to get done. I was able to lay out all the electrical and plot it out so I could cut some shallow groves beneath the subfloor. I was then able to cut all the pieces for the subfloor and get it down. It's not nailed in yet because I need a helper to set the tongue and groove so I can tap the sheets into final position. Hopefully, I can do that in the morning.

As soon as the subfloor is nailed in, I can go big time on the framing!









_Already did a bit of framing. I gotta say, everything looks bigger when you actually build it. It looked so simple on my computer?!









Here's the glorious subfloor all cut and laid down. I'm so happy to see this stage.









Until I have the new roof built so I can tie in the A-Frame truss, I need to leave it as-is for structural support reasons._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Happy to hear your still feeling better, and showing some good progress too. Very nice


----------



## TK421

*HELP/ADVICE/GUIDANCE:*
If anyone knows some tricks for properly sealing a second story balcony, please let me know. I've got the subfloor down and I need to know the best way to prepare the exterior balcony area for years of leak-free enjoyment.


----------



## Irishguy

There are a bunch of commercial subfloor sealers on the market. The real question is what you want the final finish to be on your balcony. This will dictate what sealer to use. Whatever you do, make sure it's a rot/mildew resistant sealer for outdoor use!

edit; meant to say "exterior use".


----------



## creepyhomemaker

That OSB isn't the balcony floor is it?


----------



## TK421

Water and rain is a very serious thing in the Seattle area, so I want to get the most durable, long-lasting product I can. I don't know if I should go with something like the "Roll Roofing" or some sort of mop product. It needs to be durable enough to withstand Northwest weather and light foot traffic.


----------



## TK421

creepyhomemaker said:


> That OSB isn't the balcony floor is it?


That's the subfloor. I'm going to put plywood over that with a slight grade to the front of the garage for run off.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Just a random thought but you might want to start a thread on this project on a remodeling or home building forum. It would be a pain to run two threads simultaneously, what with pictures and all, but I'd bet they would have more experience with what you're attempting. I know how to make a foam tombstone, but I don't know anything about roofs/balconies! You've done a great job detailing this project, hope you get the advice you need to be successful! Good luck!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Just a random thought but you might want to start a thread on this project on a remodeling or home building forum. It would be a pain to run two threads simultaneously, what with pictures and all, but I'd bet they would have more experience with what you're attempting. I know how to make a foam tombstone, but I don't know anything about roofs/balconies! You've done a great job detailing this project, hope you get the advice you need to be successful! Good luck!


That's a good idea. I'll see if I can find a proper forum. So many of them are specialized, I haven't had much success with a general home building forum. Still, I want to keep you all in the loop on this!


----------



## TK421

Just found a forum that I think will be perfect. It's called "Remodel Crazy" and they seem to be my sort of people!

I'm registered there as *TK421* and I'll cut-and-paste the highlights from this thread to get them up to speed.

Thanks for the suggestions, Frughoul!


----------



## Mordessa

Yes please keep us in the loop! This is currently my favorite thread to read! I am loving all these pictures! I wish I could be there to lend a hand!

I'm glad you aren't feeling any pain, I hope it stays that way! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## SavageEye

Don't forget to add the secret passages! You know the secret hallway behind the bookshelf type thing...


----------



## TK421

I was able to knock the subfloor together and started some additional framing. The knee wall will support the outer edge of the mansard roof, while the main wall will support the roof.


----------



## TK421

I've spent the better part of the evening trying to find a remodel or DIY forum where I could post a synopsis of my project and ask for more professional advice. Sadly, I[ve been through several forums so far, and I still haven't found one that suits my needs.

Foes anyone out there know of a good forum that covers remodelling, new construction, etc.?


----------



## Arronaf

I have a sub scription to the family handy man magizine and have used info in their forums, just never registered.

These might work:

http://community.familyhandyman.com/f/default.aspx

http://www.handymanclub.com/forums.aspx

Hope they help


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I totally missed your question yesterday, sorry about that. If you're looking for a liquid based top coat, then I'd suggest Polydeck 400. It's specifically designed for very high traffic areas, especially decking, and is an easy to apply trowel on polyurethane system. It's probably better to just link you to the .pdf file repository, and you can read all about it 

Polycoat 400 pdf link: http://www.cadeco.com/productfiles/Polycoat-Polydeck400.pdf


----------



## TK421

That looks good, but there's a lot of layers and steps. I mean, that's okay and I want it to be solid and last forever, but it might bet pricey. I checked Lowes and Home Depot (online) and can't find it. 










Who sells these products?


----------



## TK421

Call me stupid (please!) and tell me what a bad idea this is:


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> That looks good, but there's a lot of layers and steps. I mean, that's okay and I want it to be solid and last forever, but it might bet pricey. I checked Lowes and Home Depot (online) and can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who sells these products?



A friend who I occasionally help out, and is a contractor introduced me to the stuff a while back. The only place's I know of that carry it locally, are contractor supply companies. I've never seen it in a big box store either, so I'm not to surprised that it's not on their sites. As for the price structure, I've only applied it, but never purchased it myself. Knowing my buddy, who specializes in high quality work...if pressed, I'd have to say no. The Polydeck 400's probably not inexpensive at all. 


The real question is: How much traffic do you expect to see on the balcony? That is the major factor that is going to dictate what should & shouldn't be used. Looking at what you just posted, and if it's not going to be constantly used, I might recommend a EPDM based membrane like Grace Water & Ice Shield, or a FiberTite membrane if it's going to see a lot of foot traffic. I wouldn't trust a few coats of drylock in this particular instance.


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> The real question is: How much traffic do you expect to see on the balcony? That is the major factor that is going to dictate what should & shouldn't be used. Looking at what you just posted, and if it's not going to be constantly used, I might recommend a EPDM based membrane like Grace Water & Ice Shield, or a FiberTite membrane if it's going to see a lot of foot traffic. I wouldn't trust a few coats of drylock in this particular instance.


The balcony is mainly for show. It's not wide enough, or really accessible enough, to be used on a daily basis. My main purpose for having the balcony is so that I have more area to decorate and an easier way to access it. Of course, if I find that I really like the balcony and enjoy being out there, then I might add an exterior door from our master bedroom. If I do that, it would have more traffic, but nothing like a main family area, frong porch, or deck. Pretty much just my wife and I.


----------



## TK421

Here is a much better idea for the balcony and shows how it will join with the front cap roof. If I angle the balcony plywood flooring and allow it to overlap the roof sheathing, cover the whole thing with roofing tar paper, put up the roof shingles, and finally put down the rolled roofing, water should follow gravity and roll right off.


----------



## kallie

I absolutely cannot wait to see the final product. It's gonna blow my mind, i'm sure!


----------



## TK421

kallie said:


> I absolutely cannot wait to see the final product. It's gonna blow my mind, i'm sure!


I think it'll blow my mind, too!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Well TK, I'll submit that if there's any question as to whether or not you'll be installing that bedroom door to the balcony, then I'd definitely say you'll want to go with a membrane vs. roofing felt. The Grace Water & Ice Shield is a lot more suitable durability wise, and better still, it's self adhesive. Best of all, it will prevent any water wicking action between the overlap that the felt can't stop, should an ice dam occur (or a downpour to heavy for the slope to effectively shed quickly enough). 


I'm assuming your using a 1" per 3' fall for the slope, so it will shed water, but won't be disconcerting to walk on, correct?


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Well TK, I'll submit that if there's any question as to whether or not you'll be installing that bedroom door to the balcony, then I'd definitely say you'll want to go with a membrane vs. roofing felt. The Grace Water & Ice Shield is a lot more suitable durability wise, and better still, it's self adhesive. Best of all, it will prevent any water wicking action between the overlap that the felt can't stop, should an ice dam occur (or a downpour to heavy for the slope to effectively shed quickly enough).
> 
> 
> I'm assuming your using a 1" per 3' fall for the slope, so it will shed water, but won't be disconcerting to walk on, correct?


You speak with wisdom and I shall listen.

Yes, I want to put the correct slope for run off. It's going to mess with the door threshhold a bit, but I'm okay with that. If I really wanted to get serious, I guess I could put down the angled plywood and then run a shower liner over the whole thing, but that might come back to haunt me.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> If I really wanted to get serious, I guess I could put down the angled plywood and then run a shower liner over the whole thing, but that might come back to haunt me.



Omg, I just about fell out of my chair! Lol! Thanks, I needed a hearty guffaw! It's not a bad idea though, but I doubt the inspector would be pleased if he/she noticed. They don't seem to have much of a sense of humor, or imagination for that matter...


----------



## TK421

Had a good afternoon cutting 2x4s and framing. I was able to frame out the front half of the space and the knee wall that will support the mansard roof. My eight year old was kind enough to stand in with a couple of bluckies to show scale. 









_From the driveway you can see the knee wall that surrounds the full wall. This knee wall will support the 2x10 angle cut joists that give the mansard wall it's curve.









Here's a view from the top of the stairs. My daughter, Sam, is standing in the same spot to give you a sense of where things are.









Here's the left side and tower interior. On this side, the knee wall will go back seven feet before joining the main wall._


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


> Here is a much better idea for the balcony and shows how it will join with the front cap roof. If I angle the balcony plywood flooring and allow it to overlap the roof sheathing, cover the whole thing with roofing tar paper, put up the roof shingles, and finally put down the rolled roofing, water should follow gravity and roll right off.


You are a very brave man tackling this project on your own. I consider myself a "hobbyist" contractor (all that really means is that I like building stuff; far from my real career). Two things… 1. This is your home, don't go cheap. Flat roofs can be tricky and I would advise a roofing contractor to do the flat roof parts. Water will find any mistakes. I think you will find that it will cost a little more in the end but a LOT of piece of mind down the road. 2. In your sketch above, I would recommend a drip edge under the rolled roofing and over the shingles at the point where the two material meet. Just my two cents. I wish I was close by, I would love to lend a hand! This is one of the coolest projects I have ever seen.


----------



## TK421

Happy to say I think I finally found a construction forum that will work to answer some of my more technical questions. 

Of course, I will be posting everything here first, but if I have a technical concern, I'll post to this Home Construction Resource site as well.


----------



## stick

i saw on "This Old House" what you need show 16 from the Barrington Home. http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/tv/video/0,,20547287,00.html I hope this may help The self sealing rubber roof under layment.


----------



## TK421

SavageEye said:


> You are a very brave man tackling this project on your own. I consider myself a "hobbyist" contractor (all that really means is that I like building stuff; far from my real career). Two things… 1. This is your home, don't go cheap. Flat roofs can be tricky and I would advise a roofing contractor to do the flat roof parts. Water will find any mistakes. I think you will find that it will cost a little more in the end but a LOT of piece of mind down the road. 2. In your sketch above, I would recommend a drip edge under the rolled roofing and over the shingles at the point where the two material meet. Just my two cents. I wish I was close by, I would love to lend a hand! This is one of the coolest projects I have ever seen.


I agree, this is my home and I want to do the best possible job. I have done roofs in the past and I know water will find *ANY* flaw. I'm definitely open to alternatives and I want to find the best method possible. This is a big part of my motivation to find a construction forum and ask their advice as well. I think some sort of mop-method roof would be best because the whole thing would be sealed, and if I use one with fibers, it will be very strong and durable. Fortunately, I'm still researching and haven't commited to a plan of action yet

All opinions and ideas are welcome.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> I agree, this is my home and I want to do the best possible job. I have done roofs in the past and I know water will find *ANY* flaw. I'm definitely open to alternatives and I want to find the best method possible. This is a big part of my motivation to find a construction forum and ask their advice as well. I think some sort of mop-method roof would be best because the whole thing would be sealed, and if I use one with fibers, it will be very strong and durable. Fortunately, I'm still researching and haven't commited to a plan of action yet
> 
> All opinions and ideas are welcome.



I think it's a good plan meself. You can never do wrong by researching thoroughly, only by not doing enough research.


----------



## TK421

Dunn Lumber of Mill Creek is the best place on earth! I just bought some lumber (three 20' lengths as well as 12' and 10') and they took one look at my van and offered to deliver the lumber for free using their truck!! 

Thank you Colin, and everyone at Dunn Lumber!! Heroes in my book.


----------



## Mordessa

Wooo! Way to go Dun Lumber!!  Glad they were able to make it easier on you!


----------



## TK421

My lovely and kind wife was sweet enough to let me sleep in this morning (for me, sleeping in means I don't get up until 7am) and, unfortunately, I woke up to the crashing sound of clamps popping off the tarp and gallons of water spilling into the garage.

I was able to use the shop vac and suck up about 5 gallons of water. The good news is the floor of the garage was pretty clean, and there wasn't much in the way, so it all just splashed down the wall and onto the concrete floor.

I have since re-set the tarp with some additional 2x4 supports and I think it will hold much better now. I've got all the wood I need and my brother-in-law is coming over Sunday to roof everything. 

I can't wait!!


----------



## Endora421

TK421 said:


> I can't wait!!


Me neither!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> My lovely and kind wife was sweet enough to let me sleep in this morning (for me, sleeping in means I don't get up until 7am) and, unfortunately, I woke up to the crashing sound of clamps popping off the tarp and gallons of water spilling into the garage.
> 
> I was able to use the shop vac and suck up about 5 gallons of water. The good news is the floor of the garage was pretty clean, and there wasn't much in the way, so it all just splashed down the wall and onto the concrete floor.
> 
> I have since re-set the tarp with some additional 2x4 supports and I think it will hold much better now. I've got all the wood I need and my brother-in-law is coming over Sunday to roof everything.
> 
> I can't wait!!


Sounds like a great name for a grade B horror flick "Rain of the Damned", or was that just "damned rain"?  Ok, enough of the bad jokes, although I could certainly stoop to tossing a few about, concerning the wood comment. Lol!  Seriously though, happy to hear nothing was damaged, and the roof will be up soon! Although, no one I know looks forward to roofing 




Endora421 said:


> Me neither!



I bet! Construction is pretty disruptive to the normal day to day routines when living in the home being worked on, no doubt.  Everyone want's to upgrade, but once it starts, they want it finished a.s.a.p. At least it's the hubby though, and not some random work crew invading the house though, I suppose that would make it a little less stressful on the family at least.


----------



## TK421

It rained all morning, but in the afternoon I was able to take the tarp off, build the back wall, bring up some of the new lumber I bought, and stack and clamp things to make for a very sturdy and stable tarp tonight and tomorrow.

I'm really happy with how things are turning out and I wish I could dedicate all of tomorrow and Saturday to building, but we're going to the West Coast Haunter's Convention!!! I'll be back to building on Sunday with some help from my young, fit brother-in-law.









_Here is the new back wall. I'll be putting in two 36x24 slide windows to give plenty of natural light to the space. You can also appreciate the tarp job. No way is this making a puddle problem.
(When I looked at this picture, I suddenly noticed I did something foolish. Can anyone else see my eager error?)









Here's the front right side of the area. Nothing new, just proud of the tarp job. 









This is the left side and the tower extention. The outer knee wall is up and I'm cutting the mansard joists in the garage. At some point I'm going to have to trim back that maple._


----------



## scream1973

Yes i did notice.. How are you going to free all those poor halloween props from thier prison..


----------



## im the goddess

I noticed too. Hope those fit through the studs, or you could always put in a little window so they can look out into the room.


----------



## Mordessa

Oh no! How are you going to get that stuff out from the crawl space? Perhaps it would be a good idea to frame up some doors into that wall so you can still use it as crawl space storage, and free your props at the same time? 

I'm curious to see how you work it out! 

But I must say that is a mighty nice tarp job there! Looks so secure and worry free! I hope it proves to be just that until you are ready to do the roofing.

Have a great time at the convention! I'm so jealous! Wish I could go to a Halloween convention! 

Don't forget to take pictures and let us know what you find at the convention.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ouch! It's too bad that code is 16" on center, if it were 24", you wouldn't have any problem getting most of it out. That's gonna be fun if you were firing ring shanks w/ resin tape... :/ *gives a supportive pat on the back* Have you rescued the props from their prison yet?


----------



## TK421

Okay, I'm a pretty handy and knowledgeable DIYer, but I have no idea what the hell you just said!? What on earth is, "...firing ring shanks w/ resin tape"?

I shot the jack studs in with my nail gun and 3.5 .131 nails. My sawzall or just my 4lb mini sledge can take one out so I can get to my goods.


----------



## TK421

*Good morning!! *

I've got a case of beer, a load of lumber, and my brother-in-law should be here within the hour to start framing and sheathing the roof! It's a cool, cloudy day -- just perfect for this sort of work.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Okay, I'm a pretty handy and knowledgeable DIYer, but I have no idea what the hell you just said!? What on earth is, "...firing ring shanks w/ resin tape"?
> 
> I shot the jack studs in with my nail gun and 3.5 .131 nails. My sawzall or just my 4lb mini sledge can take one out so I can get to my goods.



 Sorry, sometimes I slip back into technical mode when talking tools. They are ring shank framing gun nails with resin adhesive, such as these: 











They are uber difficult to get back out. More often than not they'll break the heads off, rather than being extracted easily with a flat bar or the claw end of the hammer like standard nails. Or they will pull through the board if you're prying the boards apart. The resin tape is the red coating your seeing about 1/3 of the way up the shank, and it is usually a goldish yellow color on a hot dipped galvanized nail from most brands (iirc, I think these particular ones are for Senco brand guns, although they are available for every model of framing gun). The rings around the body of the shank help with long term holding power, and with the combination of the resin adhesive, they are as difficult as trying to pry out a good quality wood screw. 


It's usually easier to break the heads off, pry the boards off the remaining shanks, and the flip your framing hammer sideways, and give them a few whacks from side to side until the shank breaks off clean, flush with the board. A mistake with these guys is pretty costly in terms of time is what I was getting at earlier.


----------



## TK421

Ah, okay. I'm using the plastic connect type. Not too hard to remove if needed, although sometimes the plastic will hit me in the face.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Gotcha, yeah they don't allow those for framing here. Code forbids us using a smooth shank due to hurricanes, and we just used the resin adhesive tipped ones for a little extra security. My Porter framing gun takes the exact same type of sleeves with the plastic links too. But I think you misunderstood what I meant, here's a close up of a ring shank for a bit better clarity. 











Everyone refers to things a little different based on the region their from, I've found  The locals around here call a cordless drill a "drill motor"! The first time a buddy of mine asked me to hand him his "drill motor", I was like, "What the hell good is a drill's motor gonna do without the chuck or casing"?!? I still get a good chuck-le out of that one.


----------



## TK421

Had a good day putting the roof together. Like everything else, it takes longer than you think, but it's important to measure twice and cut once. I took that extra time today and I'm really happy that I did. The roof joists all fit together and look great. I threw up some sheathing, but I haven't nailed anything down, I just wanted to get some shade up.









_The foreground shows the 5ft flat roof and behind that is the sloped roof.









Another shot of the rafters showing the jack rafter (glad I had some help getting that beast into place._


----------



## TK421

Got the sheathing for the roof up yesterday, woke up this morning to a flooded garage (again). Seems we had a lot of rain overnight and, while the sheathing helped guide the water, it still found every seam and got everything wet. What I need to do is get the roofing paper up to cover all the seams so the water will run to the edge and not create small waterfalls every four feet.


----------



## Arronaf

You are making progress though, so keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Gryphon

On the front of the house i would go with an antique style gas light with an open flame or fish tail style burner. You can even get them now with spark igniters so they arent on all the time


----------



## TK421

The rain keeps coming down (which is good, because it keeps me on task with my job) but I did go out a while ago and throw the giant tarp back up. At least with the tarp up, I won't get more water in the garage. The next time I can take a break, I'll go in with the wet vac and try and get a few gallons off the floor.


----------



## TK421

Gryphon said:


> On the front of the house i would go with an antique style gas light with an open flame or fish tail style burner. You can even get them now with spark igniters so they arent on all the time


I haven't seen those before, could you post a link? I already bought two "antique" lights for the front porch, but if there's something wickedly better out there, I might have to upgrade.


----------



## Penumbra

A friend of mine (Who is also obsessed with Halloween) Did something like this. Except he designed everything to look old and beaten up. I got to tell you... IT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## TK421

Penumbra said:


> A friend of mine (Who is also obsessed with Halloween) Did something like this. Except he designed everything to look old and beaten up. I got to tell you... IT LOOKS AWESOME!


If you have *ANY* pictures, please post them! I'd love to see what someone else has done.


----------



## Evil Warlock Studios

My hat's off to you sir! I told my wife our next house would be a Queen Anne Victorian but.... 

To actually sink that much time and labor into your existing house leaves me awestruck.

J.


----------



## TK421

No work on the house until next week. The rain is really coming down and the garage is leaking, but not too bad now that the big tarp is up. I've been slammed with work this week (stupid deadlines) so I'm hoping I can get some time over the weekend to improve the roof situation, but who knows.

If *ANYONE* knows some good roofing techniques for a shallow sloped roof and/or a flat roof, please let me know. I'm looking for something that will last for years and years! The rolled roofing from Lowes is only a 10 year fix. I'd like to use a rubber roof or something like that, but I can't get a straight answer on what products (or series of producs) to use. I go to Lowes and they have a row of stuff from liquid tar to sealants to finishes, but no clear explanation of what combination I need to create a solid, waterproof roof.

And like I said, I have way too much work right now to step out and research anything. Spent 15 hours at my computer yesterday, probably going to spend more time today.


----------



## savagehaunter

The rain keeps on coming down.


----------



## im the goddess

How about a tin roof.? I think it would compement the style you're trying to achieve, and they come in many colors.











TK421 said:


> No work on the house until next week. The rain is really coming down and the garage is leaking, but not too bad now that the big tarp is up. I've been slammed with work this week (stupid deadlines) so I'm hoping I can get some time over the weekend to improve the roof situation, but who knows.
> 
> If *ANYONE* knows some good roofing techniques for a shallow sloped roof and/or a flat roof, please let me know. I'm looking for something that will last for years and years! The rolled roofing from Lowes is only a 10 year fix. I'd like to use a rubber roof or something like that, but I can't get a straight answer on what products (or series of producs) to use. I go to Lowes and they have a row of stuff from liquid tar to sealants to finishes, but no clear explanation of what combination I need to create a solid, waterproof roof.
> 
> And like I said, I have way too much work right now to step out and research anything. Spent 15 hours at my computer yesterday, probably going to spend more time today.


----------



## TK421

A Metal roof might be an option, but I worry about the use of two very different materials. I still want to shingle the front mansard roof and towers, so it's only the flat and shallow roof that would be metal. It's an option. I might actually have to contract this portion of the build out. Hate to do it because of the cost, but roofing is something tht should really be done right!


----------



## Deaths Reach

Could you increase the pitch of your roof? Just thinking out loud . . .


----------



## TK421

Okay, I want a solid roof that won't leak for 50 years, but this seems pretty excessive! This EPDM setup can't be purchased in a store, and I'm guessing it's a very expensive set of products.


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Could you increase the pitch of your roof? Just thinking out loud . . .


I could increase some sections of the roof for a greater pitch, but there will still be a few sections that are "flat". Minimum pitch for code.


----------



## TK421

Now this looks better. Four simple layers that integrate to give a very durable, nigh-impenetrable roof coating.


----------



## Endora421

frughoul said:


> Could you increase the pitch of your roof? Just thinking out loud . . .


HA! That's what I said!


----------



## TK421

Had a great lesson on roofing today and got lots of good information. I now have a three step method for waterproofing the flat and shallow roof areas.

1. Clean off sheathing surface of roof and apply BlackJack Rolling Roof Adhesive.
2. Secure rolled asphalt roofing with minimun 2" overlap to sheathing (with above adhesive).
3. Saturate roof with one of BlackJack sealing non-fiber roof coating.

This afternoon my daughter and I will finish the sheathing and roll out the rolled asphalt roofing. (They say to roll it out ahead of time so it can climatize and "unroll" so there won't be cracks and buckling.) Tomorrow I'll start spreading the adhesive and putting down the rolled asphalt. Let that adhere, and later this week I'll put on the membrane coating!


----------



## TK421

Good evening. Well, we finished one wall that was letting in a lot of wind and rain, we finished framing and sheathing the roof, and we rolled out two rolls of the rolled roofing (I need to go back and buy one more) so they can lay down and get ready for tomorrow.









_A competed wall (almost). At least sidways rain and excess roof water won't come in as much.









Finished the joists for the tower roof area. Nice to have everything braced, straightened, and sheathed.









Two flat strips of rolled roofing, getting ready to be glued down tomorrow. Need to get one more roll first thing tomorrow morning and roll it out so I can use it in the afternoon.









Even with all the construction and noise, we still have bats in the bathouse! I can't believe it, but I'm happy to see the little guys._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow, a lot has gone on in the last few days. Somethings wrong with my thread subscriptions, and I didn't know anyone had even replied. Well, it looks like you found what you were looking for anyway.  So are you going with the FiberTite membrane I suggested earlier, or another?


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Wow, a lot has gone on in the last few days. Somethings wrong with my thread subscriptions, and I didn't know anyone had even replied. Well, it looks like you found what you were looking for anyway.  So are you going with the FiberTite membrane I suggested earlier, or another?


It's all part of the BlackJack system. They have a serues of adhesives, barriers, and membranes. I spent a lot of time getting educated today so I could buy the proper materials and put it all down the right way.

It's going to be messy, but worth it!


----------



## TK421

Looks like it will be a fail week in terms of weather, with a 20% chance of rain every day. Those odds aren't bad, but I really need dry weather to put on this roof system.

Still, there's so much I could be doing, I can leave the tarp up for a while if I need to.


----------



## Terror Tom

The progress you have made is amazing! I'd still be in the planning stages... What do the neighbors think? Or have they not really realized exactly what you are doing?


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> The progress you have made is amazing! I'd still be in the planning stages... What do the neighbors think? Or have they not really realized exactly what you are doing?


My immediate neighbors are supportive and excited. I've shown them the plans and drawings, so they know exactly what's coming.

No one else has really commented yet because the work right now is isolated to the garage area. Have to see what happens when I move on to the front of the house.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Hallow TK! I gave some roof idea links to you on your main profile page. Happy home building!


----------



## TK421

It is a beautiful, 70 degree day and instead of putting the new rolled asphalt roofing on the garage, I have to go to my daughter's elementary school to see the musical, "The Pirates of Grammar". Now, I love my girls very much, but this was a tough decision. The weather report says we're moving back into clouds and rain, so this was the window of opportunity. Had to pass it up, though. I can always roof the garage, but I can't let my girl down and not be the smilling face in the crowd she's looking for.


----------



## Mordessa

Awww!  How was the musical? Hope you got a video of it so you can enjoy it with her later!

Sorry you had to miss the opportunity to work on the house though, I know it can be rough to pass up those kinds of windows when they present themselves. Here's wishing you a long stretch of clear, sunny, dry days in the coming week or so to work!

Keep it going, this is my favorite thread right now!


----------



## TK421

It was another rainy week with way too much work to get done. I basically spent Monday thru Thursday glued to my desk programming. Had a meeting (presenation) Thursday morning that went well, so now I can take a breath.

Spent some time this afternoon cleaning up the garage (again) and sorting through the massive pile of debris in the driveway. Separated out a lot of small bits of lumber that I hauled to the backyard burn pile. I have another pile of trash (for the dump) and a third pile of larger pieces of wood that I may still be able to repurpose. If not for the remodel, then maybe for props!

I took some time last night to play on the computer and see what the new paint color (Hematite) would look like on the house. I also wanted to see what it would look like with the siding and trim. I was worried that it might be too much siding, or that I should find an area or two to put some scalloped siding. This is a small rendering of the front house elevation with the new colors. I think it's pretty good, but I think I want to dress up the garage tower a bit. I may wrap the roof around the tower, or I may break it up by putting in some scalloped siding.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Idk, I might suggest both wrapping the roof around, and breaking up the pattern with the scalloped siding. But then, I'm not much of a fan of siding myself (too linear for my tastes), so anything to do away with it is good to me


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Idk, I might suggest both wrapping the roof around, and breaking up the pattern with the scalloped siding. But then, I'm not much of a fan of siding myself (too linear for my tastes), so anything to do away with it is good to me


I like that idea, as I am not the biggest fan of siding either. My concern is that if I only do the scalloped siding on the garage tower, then it might look odd, so I'm trying to figure out where else I can throw in some scallops. Best place is probably on one of the other towers. Have to think for a bit and play around on the computer.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> I like that idea, as I am not the biggest fan of siding either. My concern is that if I only do the scalloped siding on the garage tower, then it might look odd, so I'm trying to figure out where else I can throw in some scallops. Best place is probably on one of the other towers. Have to think for a bit and play around on the computer.



I hear ya, and I agree with your assessment of matching the other tower with whatever you decide to go with. It'll tie it together, instead of just being an odd man out scenario. 


I prefer stone myself, for a more organic feel (like my old home), but it really wouldn't work with this design. I really just want a modernized castle.


----------



## TK421

Had a great Father's Day! Spent yesterday doing the family barbeque to celebrate Father's Day and our youngest girls' birthdays, so today it was all about working on the house.

Once again, my fantastic brother-in-law came down to help out (that guy will do anything for beer!) and we ripped out the old front porch, rented the two-man auger (never again) and drilled out all the footings for the new tower and front porch. (I don't think I have to say, "I'm tired and my back hurts!)









_This is what my beautiful house looked like this morning when my wife and the girls left for church. Tranquil...serene...clean! Funny side story: this front porch was one of the very first things I build for the house. I remember we bought the house and I told my wife, I have to build a porch by Halloween so we have something to decorate.









This is what the house looks like now. The old porch has been completely removed and is sitting in our front yard. I'll be cutting it down and moving it to the backyard burn pile later this week.









Here's a shot of the holes we dug out with the two-man auger. Let me tell you, a two-man auger is a monstrous beast. It's painfully heavy, a complete beast to control, and can get jammed in clay. It's not fun, and if I ever have to do it again, I'm going to rent one of those little tractors with the auger attachment. It's a bit more money, but it's incredbly more efficient and kind to the back.









Here's another shot of the new footing holes. I'll be putting in the tube forms and concrete this week._


----------



## whichypoo

I love the picture in the window . There coming to check out the house! LOL


----------



## TK421

whichypoo said:


> I love the picture in the window . There coming to check out the house! LOL


HA! I didn't even notice the reflection. That's two of my witches that, until this morning, resided on the front porch due to a lack of storage.


----------



## hallorenescene

you and your brother look from the picture this project has taken a toll on you. you're starting to scare me. lol.


----------



## Deaths Reach

What's the status of the remodel?


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> What's the status of the remodel?


I have been buried in work this week. You know how it is. I'm going on vacation, so they throw as much work at me as possible.

I've been working with the concrete footings this week, but Saturday starts the big push. Saturday morning I'm ripping all the shingles off the front of the house and then I've got two weeks of vacation to do as much as possible.


----------



## SavageEye

No rain, no rain, no rain, no rain, no rain, no rain…. I've got your back brother!


----------



## Deaths Reach

TK421 said:


> Saturday starts the big push.


Alll-riiiight!


----------



## TK421

Ok, who did the rain dance?! 

I want to pour concrete, but I think it's too wet. I've got the tube forms, which have wax on the inside to keep water in, but I don't know what the extra water in the ground might do. I really need to get those footings poured.


----------



## Mordessa

Oh no! Is it too bad for you to work??  I hope it dries up quickly!!


----------



## TK421

My window of opportunity has closed for today. My wife and oldest are leaving for the airport, so I have to stop my work and hang out with the kids for the rest of today. Tomorrow morning, my mother-in-law comes up to help with the kids so I can start the major demolition of the existing roof. 

I had hoped to do the concrete today, but it's just going to have to wait.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

It wasn't me, I swear. I've been doing the please no rain dance all day long hoping I could get some work done when I got home.


----------



## TK421

Today's the day! We have a temporary break in the weather and I'm waiting for helpful family to arrive so we can start mixing up concrete. As soon as those are in, we move to the roof and start stripping off all the shingles. I've got a lot of 4mm plastic to run over everything after the shingles are removed. Hopefully, we can get those two projects done today.

Tomorrow morning, I start cutting the old sheathing and framing the addition!

I know I'm being terribly optimistic on the timing, but I only have two weeks while the wife and girls are gone. I'm supposed to get as much done as possible.


----------



## Danielj2705

This seems an awesome design I love the garage, good luck


----------



## TK421

Rain attack!! Got 1/3 of the roof off and then the rain came down in buckets! Probably got an inch of rain in one hour, at least!

The first official day of the tear down is not going well. The rain is really going to slow us down.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Awwww, that sucks TK.  I know how you feel though, with a tropical storm breathing down our necks here. Rain off and on all day today, and I've already had to shuffle everything inside twice. No more time to work today, with another storm just on the opposite side of town, bearing down on us right now. Hopefully the fence section is dry enough now for me to move it back into the garage... 

Hope it's not a bad omen for either of us.


----------



## Terra

Awww, man - that sucks!

With you about the family leaving. When hubby has to go out of town for week for work I clap inside and go *"Prop. Building. FOR. A. Whole. Week! Yeah!!!!"

*_(sorry honey)_


----------



## Penumbra

Even if you don't finish your house in time for Halloween, you can still make it creepy with the torn down look. Just add some cobwebs some props and you have a haunted house!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow that is going to be awesome!


----------



## TK421

In spite of the wicked rain, we still managed to get all four foundation pillars poured! I now have the foundation for the entry and tower.

We attack the roof at dawn! (okay, maybe 10 o'clock)


----------



## TK421

Terra said:


> Awww, man - that sucks!
> 
> With you about the family leaving. When hubby has to go out of town for week for work I clap inside and go *"Prop. Building. FOR. A. Whole. Week! Yeah!!!!"
> 
> *_(sorry honey)_


I know how you feel! I will miss my wife and the children, but I will also be extremely happy to be able to work without distraction. No one else's time table will stomp on my day!! 

Now, if I can just keep on track and not fall victim to the good movies out right now.


----------



## dionicia

I am so envious that you are remodeling your house. The design looks fantastic. I would love to do that to my house, but I think it would scare the crud out of my neighbors.


----------



## TK421

Sunday evening and all the shingles (well, 98%) are off!

Had a slight change of plans with the girls and it looks like I'll be keeping one (our 8 yr old) for the first week. So, I guess I have a helper! 

Be interesting to see how she can handle the nail gun. 









_So here is the house on Sunday with the shingles removed and the plastic going up to protect from the inevitable rain.









Here you can sorta see the four main support pillars. Each pillar is 5000 psi concrete going down 4 feet to rest on drain gravel and hard clay._


----------



## Rumsfield

Wow, this is spectacular. If I wasn't over on the east side of the state I would offer to help you out . We have been getting some "major deluges" on our side also. I read this thread from the beginning (while it was pouring rain this morning) - I am in awe with your dedication and work !


----------



## TK421

*OUCH!! *

I promise not to submit a photo of this, but I was removing some of the roof sheathing this afternoon when the crowbar slipped and slammed my finger into an exposed nailhead. Sadly, it punchured my fingernail, which I really hate. Now I'm gonna have to look at an icky nail for the next six months.


----------



## TK421

Okay, it's 4:30pm Monday afternoon and there's been a light drizzle for the past half hour. I know it doesn't look like a lot, but I'm really proud of what I got done today. 

First, I got the 8 yr old up! That was the first challenge. By 9am, we were ready to go.

Our first stop was the dump where we threw out another 1,000 lbs of shingles. (the last load!  )

After the dump, we went to Lowes to pick up fifty 2x4s and twelve 2x10x8s.

We got home and I started taking off the porch roof while my daughter vacuumed out the minivan so some friends can borrow it.

By 12:30, the minivan was clean and most of the porch roof was off, so we took the truck I'm borrowing from my mother-in-law, and went to lunch and then Lowes again. This time, we picked up five sheets of subfloor and some 2x4x12s and 2x10x12s. I was going to pick up some 4x4x10s for the porch posts, but the ones at Lowes looked like crap. I'm going to check out Dunn Lumber and see if they have some of a better, more presentable quality.

We get back from our second trip to Lowes and my daughter goes inside for a cartoon marathon (Danny Phantom is her cartoon de'jour).

I go back outside and continue to take off the porch roof, remove the giant 4x10x16 beam (by myself) and make some specialty cuts to start fitting the new porch.

Sadly, the giant beam dropped and shattered the top pot of my tiered pot fountain. Sad, but no loss as I was hoping to replace the fountain with something more "Halloween" oriented.

Okay, here are the pics!









_As I sit typing, this is what the front of the house looks like.









Yesterday, the front yard was fairly clean. This afternoon, a new wood pile has overtaken the lawn.









We got wood! I love having the truck. It makes loading and unloading so much easier than the minivan.









The beginnings of the new front porch. The new double door entry will come out a foot from the current door.









As I go along, I have to rake out the rock and dirt and cut down the last stumps of rhody. And for those builders out there, I will be securing everything with steel joist hangers._


----------



## TK421

"Light showers (sprinkles) this morning, giving way to sunshine" _KING5 news_

"Expect occasional rain to end Tuesday at 8:00am" _weather.com_

"Mostly cloudy skies today with highs only getting to the low to mid 60s. Plan on showers at times as well today, especially in the afternoon." _KOMO4 news_

It's been pouring rain since 6am this morning, and it shows no signs of stopping. The tarps are holding, for the most part, but I had to put up some scrap flashing around the bay window, as one of the windows was leaking. Hopefully, the metal flashing will prevent more water from getting in.






I honestly have no idea how anything gets built in the Puget Sound.

I'm hoping it clears up and I can start putting a new roof over crucial areas. The forecast for tomorrow says it will be 72 degrees and sunny! I'm going to work through every moment of sun I possible can.


----------



## TK421

Right now, moving to Nevada with it's average annual rainfal of only 9.5 inches sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## TK421

The rain showers have pretty much torpedoed my hopes of building today. Everything is just too wet. I was able to secure some of the front porch joists and I bought some nice looking 4x4s to dress up for the front porch posts. Other than that, I'm just trying to keep things dry.

Weather report says tomorrow will be sunny and 72 degrees. I really hope that's true.


----------



## TK421

This is what happens on a rainy day. I go to the store and buy moustache wax for the first time.










On the plus side, my daughter thinks it's hysterical.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Right now, moving to Nevada with it's average annual rainfal of only 9.5 inches sounds pretty damn good.



I heard that! Don't feel to bad TK, we got more than Nevada gets in the entire year, in the past 48 hours. Officially, they are saying 8.54", but I've emptied a full rain gauge of 5.5" 2x in the past two days, and still I emptied it again a few minutes ago of another 2 1/8". Everything = soaked. :/


Thankfully, Debby's finally moving out, and the next few days will be nice. Love the mustache wax! Perfect!


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I heard that! Don't feel to bad TK, we got more than Nevada gets in the entire year, in the past 48 hours. Officially, they are saying 8.54", but I've emptied a full rain gauge of 5.5" 2x in the past two days, and still I emptied it again a few minutes ago of another 2 1/8". Everything = soaked. :/


Okay, that puts me in my place. I'm complaining about a grand total of maybe 1.75 inches in the last 48 hours. I guess I shouldn't be whining, just changing my shirt and hat and heading back out!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> Okay, that puts me in my place. I'm complaining about a grand total of maybe 1.75 inches in the last 48 hours. I guess I shouldn't be whining, just changing my shirt and hat and heading back out!



Nah, wasn't meant to do that, just a sympathetic pat on the back from another who's feeling the same pains.  Everything I need to do is outside work too.


----------



## Penumbra

Lol I live in Oregon, I know exactly how you all feel with the rain.


----------



## Terror Tom

You need to over here to Indiana. It hasn't rained in over 20 days! We're in a drought.


----------



## TK421

Sunshine graced the Pacific Northwest today and I was able to get out and build!

Today, I was able to remove the siding where the bump-out for the new double doors will go. Measure and build the first floor bump-out. Smooth the earth around the bay window and get more of the porch joists set, and get some of the second floor joists in place.









_Here's the front of the house this evening.









Took time to get everything clean and level, but it's worth it!









The new double door entry will look great when it's built out. Gonna be big!









My work from the other side. Nice to see things line up. It takes a lot of measuring to get things just right._


----------



## N2Darkness

Hey man, gone through your entire thread and what an ambitious project! Everything looks good so far, but I do have a few concerns with your last pic you have posted. The 4x4's at the end of the porch are not supported enough from underneath (should go all the way to the ground and have a pad underneath) and the header above should be supported with the 4x4 underneath and not attached to the sides. I'm not an expert but if its going to be holding any type of load it needs more support or it will sag or eventually fail. Easy to fix now and cheaper in the long run.

Keep up the great work and love seeing progress pics! Enjoy tomorrow as its going to be another great day to work outside.


----------



## KATZILLA

Amazing.....thanks for sharing !


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> Hey man, gone through your entire thread and what an ambitious project! Everything looks good so far, but I do have a few concerns with your last pic you have posted. The 4x4's at the end of the porch are not supported enough from underneath (should go all the way to the ground and have a pad underneath) and the header above should be supported with the 4x4 underneath and not attached to the sides. I'm not an expert but if its going to be holding any type of load it needs more support or it will sag or eventually fail. Easy to fix now and cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Keep up the great work and love seeing progress pics! Enjoy tomorrow as its going to be another great day to work outside.


You're absolutely right. What you see right now is temporary and I plan on fixing it today. The front header and 4x4s will be corrected, and the revised supports will be built up as an arch.

Thanks for pointing out the error, I really appreciate it. I knew it was wrong yesterday, but I wanted to throw something across the span to get some joists above that would allow me to get some cover over the front door.


----------



## Terra

Love checking out your progress! Looking good


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> The 4x4's at the end of the porch are not supported enough from underneath (should go all the way to the ground and have a pad underneath) and the header above should be supported with the 4x4 underneath and not attached to the sides. I'm not an expert but if its going to be holding any type of load it needs more support or it will sag or eventually fail. Easy to fix now and cheaper in the long run.


Just wanted to let you know I fixed the problem with the header and it is now perfect. I'll post a pic later today.

Thanks again for the comment, I want to know when something looks "wrong".


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Like watching a glorious Halloween edition episode of 'This Old House!'


----------



## Penumbra

All those tarps thrown over you're house! you could just dress it up as a ghost for Halloween!


----------



## TK421

Another day without rain (so far) and I feel I made more progress. I always wish I could do three or four times as much in a day, but measuring, cutting, and carrying all take their tole. I might get back out there, but for now, I need to take a break and have a rootbeer.

So far, I've been able to rebuild the balcony support headers, put in the last of the right-side porch joists, and put in the right-side balcony joists.

The next thing I need to do is cut the subfloor to fit and line up with the joists, then start working on the left side of the porch and balcony. That means more raking, digging, and leveling. Then I can get the porch joists in place, secure the posts, and fit the header.









_I threw a few sheets of subfloor up on the balcony, but I haven't cut anything to fit yet, I'm just fearing the rain will come sooner than predicted and wanted to get some cover.









All can rest easy. I have replaced the temp header with the stronger, sturdier, and "to code" headers.









Another angle showing the half of the porch and balcony that's progressing._


----------



## TK421

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Like watching a glorious Halloween edition episode of 'This Old House!'


Hee-hee. Thanks! I wish I had that crew. This build would be done in two weeks and look fantastic! Although, Tom might get on my nerves pointing out every little things that was wrong.


----------



## N2Darkness

Lots of progress today! Like the changes that were made, keep up the good work. I think you have another day of decent weather tomorrow as its suppose to rain on Saturday


----------



## TK421

It feels like it's going to start drizzling any minute, but I'll keep my fingers crossed. I've got the tarps up and I have most of the left side of the porch joists fitted and leveled. I'm on my way!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Too bad you don't live where I do. It hasn't rained in a month and doesn't look like it's going too. We have been building an addition onto our garage. The first week of framing we put it into high gear to dry it in or "beat the rain" Well we beat it and the whole thing is almost finished. It was 107 here today with not so much as a breeze. Why can't it be Fall all year?


----------



## TK421

Yikes! I will take my rain and clouds over 107. I would melt in that heat.


----------



## TK421

More progress was made today. I was able to level out and build up the other side of the porch. I am so grateful to be done with leveling and foundation work.

I am one 2x10x8 shy of completing all the joists for the balcony. I still have to put on the rim joists, of course, and I will get to that tomorrow. I also hope to trim and secure the subfloor so I can start framing the second floor walls. Once those go up, it's going to get very exciting!









_the balcony is now framed in. I tossed up a few more sheets of subfloor so I can walk around (and to protect from rain).









Another shot of the front porch. It's going to be nice and long now! So excited.









Showing off the beam span joints. (And that one missing joist.)









End to end, the new front porch will be about 35 ft wide._


----------



## TK421

I'm debating what to do with the new front porch. I think I'd like to secure a subfloor and put a sealing texture coat over it. I'm kinda over the whole plank porch thing.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## TK421

Well, I was feeling pretty tired today and the rain kept interupting my work, so I finally just gave up and watched some movies with my daughter. I know I should be taking every moment I can to build, but I think by body and brain needed the break.


----------



## N2Darkness

TK421 said:


> I'm debating what to do with the new front porch. I think I'd like to secure a subfloor and put a sealing texture coat over it. I'm kinda over the whole plank porch thing.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Don't really have many other options besides tile or maybe brick, and then there is outdoor carpet. 

So any other progress for the weekend?


----------



## TK421

*Every [email protected]$D*M! time! *

I'm working on the wiring upstairs and I trip on a damn cable. My foot goes right through the ceiling of one of the downstairs bedrooms. I hate doing that. It's so much more work to patch a hole in the ceiling because of the textured walls on the main floor. I am so mad at myself right now . . . and that stupid cable.


----------



## TK421

I know I shouldn't complain. I should actually be grateful for the cool tempuratures and rain, but it really screws up a house with only half a roof. I've got leaks, mushy drywall, and a mouse in the house! Good news is I have a live catch trap and I've trapped the mouse in a single room. I have tarps everywhere I can put them, but water is evil and always finds a way in.

I really can't wait for that dry spell they keep talking about in the forecast.


----------



## TK421

4:30am and the rain is dumping. I wish I had a giant dome I could put over the entire house right now to protect it from the rain. Soo many little leaks and the towels aren't keeping up.

Maybe I should ditch the house idea all-together and start building an ark? A haunted ark, of course!

_Again, for the rest of you suffering through extreme heat and drought, I'm not trying to rub it in that we're cool and water-logged right now. Just seems you always want what you don't have_.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Man - bad luck - hope it gets better! At this point you're kinda committed. Keep us posted and keep your head up!


----------



## TK421

You know it's bad when you have water running out of ceiling lights at 5am. It was not a fun time. I've dried everything up the best I can, and I'm hoping the drywall and wood flooring will dry out. I'd hate to have to replace it, but I think I have enough spare hardwood I can if I need to.


----------



## TK421

Things are beginning to dry out, although the winds are throwing the light tarps around a lot. I'm hoping to get some better cover up this afternoon and, I promise, I'll take some more photos.


----------



## TK421

For all of you who are missing the rain, this is my house at 2:30pm on July 3rd. Yet another band or rain clouds causing me great distress as I go around trying to patch leaks. This weather is insane. 

Oh, and there's thunder.

On the plus side, I seriously doubt we'll have too many fourth-of-July related fires.


----------



## Haunted Dogs

OUCH! That's so sad to see...I've been following your thread and rooting you on. Sorry you're having so many weather issues. I'd love to share some of our very dry weather, we could as always use the rain! We've been remodeling for the past couple of years (weekends only goes slow). The wiinter we didn't have a roof it rained a lot (for here), and last winter when we had a roof but holes in the walls we got little rain but plenty of wind! Now that we have a roof and exterior walls, but no interior walls or ceiling in the kitchen, diningroom and livingroom, we're hoping that the extreme heat will hold off for a bit longer. We've been lucky so far, but we know we're on borrowed time. At least it just means the house is like an oven, not that we're damaging building materials. I'll be sending sunny thoughts your way, hope it helps!


----------



## TK421

Looks like I will be spending time this weekend doing drywall and fixing leaks. I've already collected four gallons from this "blister" over the kitchen.

_Sorry it's sideways_


----------



## TK421

Haunted Dogs said:


> OUCH! That's so sad to see...I've been following your thread and rooting you on. Sorry you're having so many weather issues. I'd love to share some of our very dry weather, we could as always use the rain! We've been remodeling for the past couple of years (weekends only goes slow). The wiinter we didn't have a roof it rained a lot (for here), and last winter when we had a roof but holes in the walls we got little rain but plenty of wind! Now that we have a roof and exterior walls, but no interior walls or ceiling in the kitchen, diningroom and livingroom, we're hoping that the extreme heat will hold off for a bit longer. We've been lucky so far, but we know we're on borrowed time. At least it just means the house is like an oven, not that we're damaging building materials. I'll be sending sunny thoughts your way, hope it helps!


I appreciate the sunny thoughts. I know I shouldn't complain. I guess I'd rather have 55 degrees and rain than the East Coast's 90 degrees and high humidity

The weather reports keep saying today is the last day of rain. Tomorrow, July 4th, we're supposed to start a warming trend with plenty of sunshine. This trend should last for at least a week, maybe more.


----------



## TK421

Just vacuumed up two gallons of water in the carpet of the kids bedroom. I've got the heater and the fan going in there and I'm trying to get as much water out as possible. I'm hoping I can save the carpet.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Sorry to hear that you're sharing my kind of week TK. Hope everything turns around for you pretty quick buddy.


----------



## TK421

Finally, a sunny day. My almost nine year old daughter (Samantha) and I are working on the house today (Sam is doing some painting) and this evening, I am rewarding her with the traditional sci-fi movie for the Fourth of July: Independence Day. Should be fun.


----------



## TK421

So far, it's been a good Fourth of July. The rain finally went away last night and today was bright, sunny, and in the low 70s.

Due to the weather, I've lost a lot of time this week, but today I was able to secure more of the balcony subfloor and start framing the second floor areas. I also took out some of the joists and exposed the stairs. This is important because I'm building a new set of stairs from the new office to the new attic space above.









_Here's the balcony and some of the new second floor. I'm taking the esisting rooms (which had dormers) and bumping the dormers out another foot. I'm also building the second story of the tower, which will become my home office.









A shot of the framing from the other side. It took a lot of time this morning cutting back the joists and continuing the subfloor for a smooth transition from existing to new.









I'm very excited to be building my own office. This will be my private work area and Halloween cave.









You can see the exposed stairs below and, on the right, is the old storage door in our master bedroom knee wall. That tiny door will be expanded and become the door to my office. The stairwell will continue with a second set of stairs up to a new attic space.









I'm collecting a lot of junk wood. I'm hoping to sort it out into wood I can donate and wood I can just burn._


----------



## Rumsfield

The rain missed us on the east side of the State also , but it was 37° out when my Wife and I walked at 5:am this morning. 
Looks like you made a lot of progress today. Your office is going to be way cool !
Oh hey I will volunteer to come over and sort that scrap pile for exchange of some unwanted props


----------



## TK421

The weather is perfect and I'm realizing I need an army of workers right now to make the most of the sunshine. I'm framing the second floor, but I need to tear down the old dormers so I can run the joists for the new roof. And then I need to throw subfloor up there and start on the new attic space! I'd also like to start sheathing the outside, wiring, insulation, and eventually drywall. 

I was really hoping to be farther along, but the weather just wasn't cooperating. Now I'm way behind, and my wife gets home Tuesday! Before she left, she specifically told me she wanted walls and windows when she got back. Oh, dear!


----------



## TK421

I think everyone should take the time, once in a while, to take off their roof and see just how many bees and wasps make their home under eaves and dormers.










Took about an hour to take the roof off the first dormer. Hopefully, the second one will go a bit faster, especially if there aren't as many bees.


----------



## N2Darkness

Great progress! Enjoy the weather as it's suppose to be great for a little while. Wish I lived closer as I'd love to help.


----------



## mystic manor

I admire your talents and motivation. Progressing well, I see.


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> Great progress! Enjoy the weather as it's suppose to be great for a little while. Wish I lived closer as I'd love to help.


Right now, I wish you did, too! It's a pain trying to do all the demo by myself. I spend hafl my time just thinking about how I should remove stuff safely.


----------



## TheDarkening

Hey, I read the first page but not everything. This is interesting, are you remodeling just for halloween and is it permanent? Are you going to build a haunted house through your whole house? This is very cool...good luck dude


----------



## TK421

TheDarkening said:


> Hey, I read the first page but not everything. This is interesting, are you remodeling just for halloween and is it permanent? Are you going to build a haunted house through your whole house? This is very cool...good luck dude


This is a permanent remodel in the style of a Victorian/Edwardian architectural style. We run a yard haunt, and the new look of the house will be the crown jewel. No plans for a walk-thru tour, but we may (eventually) turn the garage into a haunted walk-thru.


----------



## TK421

I'd like to say I'm not yet done today, but I'm starting to get pretty tired and (stupid me) a bit sun-burned. (I complain about the rain for a week and completely forget what to do on a sunny day when I'm working on the roof!)

Anyway, I removed both roofs from the old dormers, framed two more walls, and did more work pulling and cutting back the roof. I also took a break and spent some time with my daughter painting some of the house. Of course, I also wasted time trying to fix the garbage disposal and trying to vacuum up more water in the littles' room. I think the carpet is toast. I just need to pull it up and let the subfloor dry out.

Have I mentioned how much I hate water right now?









_Showing some of the progress made today, I've framed out my office, which is the beginning of the tower. I'm so excited to have an office!









I've measured everything to make sure the new wall will line up with the original wall of the dormer.









The tower bumb-out from the other side and some more framing.









Another shot of the other dormer with no roof.









Office framing. I'm building this very sturdy as it still needs to support the tower and mansard roof above.









This will be the view from within my office. Two 2x4 windows (I know I still need to put in the jack studs under the windows)_


----------



## TK421

*We've got lots of reclaimed wood, and it's all FREE!!*

Large sheets of 1/2 plywood sheathing, 2x4s, 2x6s, 2x8s, we even have some sections of 2x10s. Come one, come all and get it while it's here. If you don't claim it, my daughter has that glint in her eye that tells me she wants to watch it all burn!

Great for props, bases, structures, toe-pinchers, etc. Come pick it up! 









_Small cuts and small (under 4x4) sections of plywood and sheathing.









Long boards including 2x4 up to 2x12.









Half in plywood sheathing. Some full 4x8 sheets, others cut or split.









Some thick beams and sections of deck railing._


----------



## TK421

Finally removing some of the interior walls. It always gets really messy at this point, but it also means I'm making some real progress.

Now I just need to have this all patched up before Tuesday when my wife returns.


----------



## TK421

Thank you Shawn and Jody. I really appreciate you coming by with the trailer and taking so much wood with you. You've saved me some green by not having to haul it to the dump or burn it in the backyard.


----------



## TK421

Got a lot done today. Broke through some walls to reveal the "new space". Lots of mess, lots of clean up.









_Fewer walls in the bedroom this afternoon. I'm really starting to see just how much more room we'll have.









Nice shot of the bedroom and the new office space.









New footprint of the room.









From the office into the bedroom.









The old wall and the new wall._


----------



## TK421

Buttoned up for the evening. 

Did a bit more work this afternoon adding some structure and cutting back the old carpet. I also had to cut up the carpet in the downstairs bedroom due to the water damage.









_The 5 stud brace will give strength to the support above and will give the office door a very solid feel.









My home office is now shrowded amd resting on th.e subfloor thanks to water damage.









Standing at what will be the doorway into the offce.









All buttoned up and ready for a bug-free evening._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Impressive progress TK. My heart sank for you when the rain came, having experienced some water damage of my own several years ago from the ceiling falling in our apartment kitchen and knowing how crappy that can be. Hopefully lots of blue skies for awhile?? Curious if your wife has been following your photos while she's out of town...I loved seeing our kitchen get torn down to the studs but we didn't break thru the outer walls. That takes guts! Keep up the good work. Really looking forward to your end project.


----------



## TK421

I would hope she's taken a peek now and then, but her internet access is painfully limited. She has a 24 hour layover in London on Monday, so she might be able to get some access then.


----------



## TK421

Good working weekend. Aside from the heat rash and sunburn, I'm pleased with what we got done over the weekend. There's a lot of water damage repair that we did, but we also got some work done on the addition!

I now have a set of stairs from my office up to what will be the new attic space. We were also able to build the remaining office walls and put up the joists to support the new "third floor" attic area.









_Sunday afternoon and we're putting on the new attic subfloor.









Looking up the existing staircase to see the new upper staircase.









The new stairs. This took a long time, but it's really nice to have done.









A subfloor above my new office. Nice to have a bit of shade.









Proud of my joists and subfloor (roof).









The littles have returned from grammie's house and are inspecting my work. View from my office looking back at the new stairs and bedroom._


----------



## Terra

Digging the new updates. Can really see it coming together now - thanks for all the cool pictures. I don't say much on this thread but always checking in to see what you've been up to


----------



## N2Darkness

You've definitely been busy. I'm sure your wife we'll be very surprised with all your work (including the water damage)


----------



## Penumbra

You have made a lot of progress!

I wonder what people who drive through you're neighborhood think.


----------



## TK421

Penumbra said:


> You have made a lot of progress!
> 
> I wonder what people who drive through you're neighborhood think.


I've caught one or two people snap a picture, and I see some of theneighbors on their daily walk glancing over new and then.


----------



## Deaths Reach

What kind of water damage did you end up with? Hope it wasn't too bad. What are your plans to prevent that in the future, because it looks like it might be a minute before your roof is completed. Anyway, looking great buddy!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> What kind of water damage did you end up with? Hope it wasn't too bad. What are your plans to prevent that in the future, because it looks like it might be a minute before your roof is completed. Anyway, looking great buddy!


The two front rooms on the main floor, the front bedroom and the livingroom, had a lot of water come in across the sheetrock ceiling and run down the front wall and across the subfloor. 

The front bedroom carpet and pad had to be removed. There is one hole in the ceiling (the size of my foot) and there is some slight bowing of other ceiling sections.

The livingroom has some slightly bowed flooring near the front door and has several large sections of ceiling that have bowed down due to being wet.

Things are drying out, and I have taken some lengths of wood to support the livingroom ceiling sections. It's possible they may dry and I can secure them back into place. The hardwood near the front door can be replaced. I have spare hardwood and I had planned on replacing some of it anyway as I am expanding the current foyer a bit to accomodate the new double front doors.

The front bedroom is drying out and all I need to do is patch the ceiling hole and put in new carpet. Again, we had already budgeted new carpet for the upstairs, so adding a 10x12 bedroom won't be that big a hit.


----------



## James B.

Its really starting to take shape.


----------



## im the goddess

Be careful of mold growth. You may want to replace the bowed drywall cealing and the floor. I heard you have about 72 hours for things to dry out before you start getting mold growth. I think we have some behind the tile in our shower, and I'm really not looking forward to dealing with that in the future. Project looks great. I always have to check the forum for new photos.



TK421 said:


> The two front rooms on the main floor, the front bedroom and the livingroom, had a lot of water come in across the sheetrock ceiling and run down the front wall and across the subfloor.
> 
> The front bedroom carpet and pad had to be removed. There is one hole in the ceiling (the size of my foot) and there is some slight bowing of other ceiling sections.
> 
> The livingroom has some slightly bowed flooring near the front door and has several large sections of ceiling that have bowed down due to being wet.
> 
> Things are drying out, and I have taken some lengths of wood to support the livingroom ceiling sections. It's possible they may dry and I can secure them back into place. The hardwood near the front door can be replaced. I have spare hardwood and I had planned on replacing some of it anyway as I am expanding the current foyer a bit to accomodate the new double front doors.
> 
> The front bedroom is drying out and all I need to do is patch the ceiling hole and put in new carpet. Again, we had already budgeted new carpet for the upstairs, so adding a 10x12 bedroom won't be that big a hit.


----------



## TK421

I'm taking steps and checking for mold as I repair and replace, but thanks for the concern.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow TK, you've been busy! It's been awhile since I've been on here, so I was pretty shocked to see how much you've done. Sorry about all the set backs you've had. But it looks like you have everything under control now. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Terror Tom

Wow! It's really starting to take shape. I wish I had your skills.


----------



## TK421

MissMandy said:


> Wow TK, you've been busy! It's been awhile since I've been on here, so I was pretty shocked to see how much you've done. Sorry about all the set backs you've had. But it looks like you have everything under control now. I can't wait to see more!


Thanks, MissMandy! I'm happy with what's been done, but every day I fear I need to get more accomplished because I know it's just a matter of days before we get rain again. Yesterday and today, my schedule doesn't give me any time to work on the house. It kills me to be working when it's so nice outside.

I'm hoping I can get out this afternoon and get stuff done. Maybe even get some sheathing up.


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> Wow! It's really starting to take shape. I wish I had your skills.


 
Thanks, Terror Tom. You know, when I bought the house 9 years ago, I didn't really have any carpentry skills. I learned as I went through various projects in the house. 

*2003*
- I took out a closet and built a pantry for the kitchen. 
- Flipped the pipes around to reposition the washer and dryer.
- Built a small front porch. 

*2004*
- Took out an exterior door that was in the garage and sheetrocked so I could put in shelves.
- Built shelves and drawers for the bedroom.

*2005*
- Redid the main floor bathroom (ripped out old and put in new tile floor and shower and new sink)

*2006*
- Removed all the carpet from the main floor and replaced with hardwood. Also removed original kitchen and built entirely new kitchen from scratch. 
- Built all my own cabinets, tiled the countertops, put in all new appliances.

*2007*
- Updated nursery before arrival of third daughter (June).

*2008*
- Took a year off from major building to do props and "little things" around the house. I also went on a massive diet and exercise plan and lost 90lbs.

*2009*
- Another daughter arrives (June again) and I start designing some projects.

*2010*
- Romove old back deck and build new four season play room for the girls (first time with concrete).

*2011*
- Take off back roof and build new master suite bathroom with walk-in shower and claw foot tub. 
- This changes the upstairs bonus room, which we had been using as the nursery, into a true master suite.

*2012*
- Ultimate remodel on the front of the house (in progress).

_I've got photos of all the projects I've done around the house, if people want to see_.


----------



## kallie

I am interested in seeing your project pics. Flipping houses has always been intriguing to me.


----------



## TK421

Kallie, I'd be happy to post pics from other projects, but it's going to take me soe time to go through my archives and find everything.

Here's some I was able to find.









_The original entry and the front porch I built in 2003.









The original master bedroom and the built-in drawers I installed (in progress).









A few pics of the sunroom I built to replace the old back deck._


----------



## TK421

Here are some pics of the creation of our master suite bathroom. I have way too many pics to post them all on here, but what I did was take the upstairs "bonus" room and remove the back roof. I then tied into existing plumbing and built a master bath with clawfoot tub and walk-in shower. I also built a 6x8 walk-in closet. It's a very nice addition to the home and my wife and I are extremely pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## MissMandy

God I love that soaking tub


----------



## TK421

MissMandy said:


> God I love that soaking tub


That is an antique 5 1/2 foot long tub that we found for $100. It was made in 1914 and we had it resurfaced ($400). It's a fantastic tub, and really heavy.


----------



## MissMandy

Well yeah, those tubs are made of cast iron right? What a steal that was man!


----------



## TK421

Yes, cast iron. This is the condition it was in when we found it.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that certainly is a gem


----------



## kallie

TK421, you. are. amazing.


----------



## TK421

kallie said:


> TK421, you. are. amazing.


Thanks! I've always loved designing and building.


----------



## TK421

Didn't get any building done today, but I did burn a ton of scrap wood. Had a lot of shorts and broken pieces and sheathing that really couldn't be salvaged.


----------



## Deaths Reach

So what's the good word? Rain? Progress? This thread is awesome!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> So what's the good word? Rain? Progress? This thread is awesome!


No rain. Good weather. Putting in the electrical and exterior sheathing.









_The new office space with the exterior sheathing up and electrical run.









The new sub panel will be in the stairs. I'm still wiring.









Running 12/2 for the outlets._


----------



## Madame Leota

Wow! I know I'm late to the party but I've been away from the boards pretty much since November. Amazing things you've got going on! I can't wait to see it when it's all done. Any idea when that might be?


----------



## TK421

Madame Leota said:


> Wow! I know I'm late to the party but I've been away from the boards pretty much since November. Amazing things you've got going on! I can't wait to see it when it's all done. Any idea when that might be?


I want everything to be done before October, but I don't know if that will happen. Right now, I'm trying to do the major build and roofing while we have decent weather. Might take more time to finish up the detail work.


----------



## MissMandy

I love you for doing this, TK. Anytime my husband complains that I have too many decorations or that I go overboard, all I have to do is show him this thread


----------



## TK421

HA! Thanks. There's always someone out there going bigger and grander.


----------



## lisa48317

TK421 said:


> There's always someone out there going bigger and grander.


Nope. I think you win!


----------



## amandaggogo

Just looked through all of this. Amazing project my friend!


----------



## TK421

The rain came back in a powerhouse 15 minute deluge. It came so fast that our neighbors actually ran over with two of their tarps to help out. (That's what great neighbors do!).

The rain past and the buckets and bowls collected the water. We had tarps and plastic, but water always manages to get in. The good news is, it wasn't that bad this time - just 45 minutes of frantically running around with containers and the wet-vac. It came, it went, and we're still standing and mostly dry.


----------



## Forever Haunting

Very impressed with all your progress and hope you get watertight soon so you don't get any more rain intrusions.


----------



## TK421

Putting the main roof on this weekend. I'm still in the process of permits, so I'm hoping they don't come back and tell me to use a different truss system, because I really don't want to take things apart. 

I just have to get a real roof on the house again. The rain is a nightmare.


----------



## TK421

I had a lot of fun with the family this weekend, as it was the Mill Creek Festival. A three day event with local businesses, live bands, local food vendors, a beer garden, etc. It was a lot of fun, and we even got Jack's (our dog) nails trimmed for free! Had some great elephant ears as well.

Shawn and his son (and the masked Brody) were busy with the haunt booth, which had a great mini walk-thru haunt this year.










I also managed to get some work done on the house! The main wiring to the sub panel is now complete. Very happy to have some power back that was cut earlier. Also continued sheathing the exterior, cut the shims for the balcony (for run off) and started some of the trusses for the mansard roof!









_It's a beautiful thing to have power!









The shims follow the joists beneath the balcony and provide the proper slope for water run off. A second layer of sheathing will go over the shims.









My wife helped me cut the shims and get them up to the balcony. She said it looked like we were preparing for zombies with all the "spikes".









The beginnings of an authentic mansard roof slope._


----------



## SavageEye

They would have fit in perfect here in San Diego this weekend at ComicCon!


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like a good needed break. i love the costumes. so now, back to the house. i've been quietly following along


----------



## jimmyzdc

Man I'm loving this project. This is really just a dream build in my book. I've worked on tons of home projects and additions for friends and family but still have yet to do anything on my own house. Maybe one day I'll get there but this is just great to watch. I wish I lived close by, I have tons of tools and would have loved to help you along every step of the way.

How are inspectors in your area? I couldn't imagine doing this scale of work as the inspectors here in my area are just a major pain to work with.


----------



## TK421

The Planning and Development group for Snohomish County is pretty nice. They know they're slow to respond, so they accept good plans and pictures -- which is really nice.

I need them to check on the electrical, but I've followed all the regs, so I think I'm good. Haven't had the build inspector out yet, but they don't hate the plans.


----------



## TK421

Honestly, I don't know if I like having the wife home. She's making me work way too hard. Doesn't matter how much office work I have, doesn't matter how I feel . . . she just wants to get the walls and roof up! 

Nothing else matters - certainly not my health or sanity.

I'm beginning to wonder if I'm building the tower for Halloween, or as an excuse to purchase a high-powered rifle.


----------



## TK421

Got a lot done for a Monday! Took a load of junk to the dump which got the front yard "almost" looking normal again. I even had our 8yr old using the shop vac on the grass to get all the little bits or drywall out of the lawn.

In addition to some clean up, I also managed to get the top section of the tower base up! This section is only six feet tall, but it brings the house height up to 26ft. The legal limit for our area is 30 ft, but that's based on some weird math and measures the peak of the roof, so if the tower (which is considered a protuberance, like a chimney) sticks up a bit more, it's okay because it's below the ratio of the peak line. It's really confusing and bureaucratic, but I should be okay.









_It's alive! The neighbor's are really starting to stare.









Even when it's under construction in the middle of summer, it's tall enough now it's intimidating.









On a separate note, We're finally planting our pumpkins!_


----------



## N2Darkness

I'm always eager to see what progress you've made and things are coming along nicely. I know remodel and addition projects can be stressful on you and you and your wife and you've taken on a big one. I'm pulling for you and hope it's completed in time for Halloween. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Arronaf

Absolutely love following this thread. 

Great work TK, you are a beast.


----------



## MissMandy

Really coming along! Has any neighbors asked you questions yet? lol


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> I'm always eager to see what progress you've made and things are coming along nicely. I know remodel and addition projects can be stressful on you and you and your wife and you've taken on a big one. I'm pulling for you and hope it's completed in time for Halloween. Keep up the great work!


Remodelling can be stressful, and everything seems to take four times longer and cost twice as much as you budget, but it's all worth it in the end. Fortunately, I've done enough remodelling to the house already, my wife understands the process and has a lot of patience. I'm also doing everything I can to make her areas as comfortable and undisturbed as possible.

Short answer, I married a fantastic and understanding woman.



MissMandy said:


> Really coming along! Has any neighbors asked you questions yet? lol


I presented my plans to my neighbors a while ago so they would know what I was doing. I also built a simple model of the house to show people what I was going for. The model doesn't have all the end detail I want to include, but it definitely shows the shape.










I think I'm going to set up a sign out front that declairs I have permits and shows more of the plans and details -- just in case other people driving through or walking by don't freak out.


----------



## TK421

I want to thank everyone that reads this thread and comments. Your comments and interest really keep me going during this project. When I come in at the end of the day; tired, sore, dirty, etc., it's really nice to read some supporting messages.

*Thank you all.*


----------



## stick

I like so many love watching the progress of your home and look forward to all the pictures. Keep you head high and your floors dry and build, build, build.


----------



## Lisaloo

This is just so amazing. What a gift you have to be able to envision this and actually bring it to life with your own hands. Just awesome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my, TK It has been a while since I read this thread. But I do sort of keep up with your progress on FB. *Your house is really coming along nicely.* It is really amazing that you are doing all this on your own. I think that stress (for everyone) is to be expected on a project of this magnitude, and that's if it was being done by contractors. So I imagine that stress is amplified when you are doing it yourself. If possible try and laugh when ever you can, and hold on tight to your family, After all they are the real reason you are doing this. When it is all done you guys will have some awesome memories and a doozy of a house.


----------



## TK421

The Halloween Lady said:


> It is really amazing that you are doing all this on your own. I think that stress (for everyone) is to be expected on a project of this magnitude, and that's if it was being done by contractors. So I imagine that stress is amplified when you are doing it yourself. If possible try and laugh when ever you can, and hold on tight to your family, After all they are the real reason you are doing this. When it is all done you guys will have some awesome memories and a doozy of a house.


Thanks for the support. Things are going well right now, and I do enjoy working on the house. I think it's far less stressful to be in control of the project and know exactly what needs to be done and what's already been accomplished. I can't imagine trying to work with contractors after all the tv shows I've seen.


----------



## Terror Tom

Awesome TK! It is really looking great. The progress you have made is impressive. Especially since you have done most of the work by yourself!


----------



## TK421

Had a good day. I spent much more time on the computer doing things for the permit office than I did building, but it all needs to happen.

Got some of the roof up and the beginnings of my first circular window. I also dabbled at painting, just to see how the new color will look. So far, I love it!









_Shot from the driveway showing off the progress.









I wish it was as easy to build as it was to design. Takes me minutes on the computer, and days in real life.









This dark grey color (called hemotite) has a great look during the day, and can get pretty spooky at night._


----------



## MissMandy

Keep up the good work, TK! Only 3 1/2 months left!  What color is that?


----------



## TK421

*Valspar Hematite 4006-2C*


----------



## N2Darkness

Cool to see the round window and some of the roof going up, you'll probably need it as its suppose to rain tonight (thunder and lightning here).


----------



## Arronaf

That color is awesome! 

Looks great with the white trim.


----------



## Mordessa

Wow, it looks like it's coming along so great!! I really love that color too! It's going to look amazing, I'm sure.  ... I have been having computer problems like crazy for the past 3 months, but every time I've had use of a computer, this is the first place I come to look at this thread, because I'm loving it! Wish we could sticky it to the top of the list until the build is over! 

Anyway, you are doing an amazing and inspiring job TK, and I can't thank you enough for taking all these pictures and posting so often so we can follow along as you go. 

I do hope you are able to get a roof up before any more bad rain hits! And like so many others here, I wish I lived closer to ya so I could come help! Good luck to you!


----------



## TK421

Three in the morning and the lightning and thunder made Jack (our dog) nervous, so he woke me up. Gave me some time to enjoy the lightning before the rain came in. Fortunately, it was just a litle sprinkle and I had the tarps mostly up. 

Just a little reminder I need to get going on the roof!


----------



## TK421

The F#&@% rain is back. I've got some of the roof up, but water is still finding every crack and exposed area to come flooding in.

I really hate the rain right now. As soon as it's let up, I'm putting the rest of the sheathing up and covering everything in roofing paper.


----------



## Danielj2705

Hopefully the finished roof will be worth the rain...Is anything getting damaged?


----------



## TK421

Danielj2705 said:


> Hopefully the finished roof will be worth the rain...Is anything getting damaged?


Nothing new is getting damaged. The carpet is a little wet, but we're going to replace it anyway. some of the drywall in the bedroom is damp, but we're going to take that down, too. 

The tarps and buckets are doing their jobs, for the most part.


----------



## Danielj2705

That's good, you'll just have to put up with the damp carpets, hopefully that won't last too much longer though. 

Good luck with everything


----------



## TK421

Okay, I give up. Seriously. Rain is evil. I don't know why the devil is asociated with fire. Fire gives light and heat. Water is pure evil. Dark, cold, relentless.

Pure evil.









_I've got the plastic and tarps up, but water is running down the roof sections and between the sheathing into the house. It's saturating the insulation and getting everywhere.









Not enough containers to capture all the water. Had some insulation get too heavy and fall down through the plastic.









Thank goodness we already planned on replacing the carpets.









I really hope I can dry off the mattress before going to bed tonight._


----------



## Danielj2705

Oh! Wow...em what else can I say but Sorry. 
I agree- Water is evil! You might have to go buy some cheap bowls and stuff from a store to catch more water. 
Hoepfully the rain will quit soon.
I quickly looked up the forecast fro your area (as stated in your profile) it seems it will go off tomorrow and then start again for Sunday and Monday. Then be OK for the rest of the week ( http://weatherforyou.com/reports/index.php?forecast=zandh&pands=mill+creek,washington)- Good luck *


----------



## TK421

I'm hoping things dry out a bit and tomorrow it's all about getting the roof up. I need to put up the rest of the joists, then the sheathing, then the roof felt.


----------



## Arronaf

Saying a prayer for good weather and dryness for you TK!


----------



## Madame Leota

All I can say is, you must be married to the most amazingly patient woman on earth!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow! Really sorry for the crap weather your having buddy.  Otherwise, it's coming along great though. Nice work.


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief. You just can't catch a break, can you? Hoping things dry up for ya real soon!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just wanted to pass on a tip...You may want to go to a janitorial supply house and get an antimicrobial disinfectant, it can be sprayed on the carpets as well as the walls to prevent mold growth...My husband and I own a carpet cleaning company and he uses this stuff on every flood job we have (big or small)...its not very pricey but it is def worth the piece of mind


----------



## -neXus-

I started reading on this early this morning and only just now finished... what with work interupting me and all... but I have to say this awesome. I can't imagine undertaking something of this magnitude on my oww, however you've done well! I know there've been some low points but, considering you live in one of the rainiest places in the states, you've done exceedingly well! Keep the dream alive! I'll be following this very closely... Perhaps one day I'll build my own Munster Manor on Mockingbird lane.


----------



## TK421

And here I am complaining about a little rain. I mean, I could have a T-Rex problem.


----------



## hallorenescene

haha tk, funny. and if you sent rain this way, we'd take it. i've been enjoying watching your house come together. it's way over my head, so feel lucky.


----------



## Terra

Madame Leota said:


> All I can say is, you must be married to the most amazingly patient woman on earth!


Rain, floods and a T-Rex! 

Loving the way the house is looking TK


----------



## blackfog

Glad the rain has stopped and I have enjoyed seeing the design you first posted come to life! It is going to be spectacular TK and love the way the paint will look!


----------



## TK421

What difference a sunny day can make! We got another section of roof on top, plus a lot of the mansard roof sections cut out, and we secured the roofing felt to the top roof. Hopefully no more leaks!!!









_We added the front wall to the far left tower base, put in more rafters, and secured a lot more sheathing.









I'm very excited to see the mansard roof come to life!_


----------



## N2Darkness

Great progress! Looks like your having a little trouble bending the 1/2 OSB for the mansard roofing. You could try cutting a few shallow kerfs on the backside no more than 1/4 inch to help bend it into shape. As long as it is secured well shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Looking fantastic man! Quick question - where are the gutters gonna go?


----------



## Arronaf

It is fun to watch this progress! Congrats on getting the felt up.


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> Great progress! Looks like your having a little trouble bending the 1/2 OSB for the mansard roofing. You could try cutting a few shallow kerfs on the backside no more than 1/4 inch to help bend it into shape. As long as it is secured well shouldn't be an issue.


That's a really good idea. The top section fit together perfectly, but I screwed up the angle on the bottom piece. I think if I remove the smaller panel and try again, I'll get a much better joint.


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Looking fantastic man! Quick question - where are the gutters gonna go?


Gutters?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I check in to this thread every so often and wow, the latest framing photo really gives you a great impression of the look and feel of the house. Spot on with the original plans from how I remember them looking. Amazing to watch it take form. Hoping for all sunny days from here on out for you and no T-Rexs in your vicinity. That photo really cracked me up.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nice progress TK. Really moving along now that you have some decent weather eh? N2Darkness's kerf suggestion is a solid one, and one I'd recommend as well.


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Nice progress TK. Really moving along now that you have some decent weather eh? N2Darkness's kerf suggestion is a solid one, and one I'd recommend as well.


I completely agree.


----------



## TK421

The rain came back in this evening, and I'm happy to say, we're dry!! The sheathing and felt paper are doing their job.









_This is the old peak. A ton of water was running down the sheathing into the gap, and then down onto our bedroom ceiling.









A nice shot of the old peak and the new rafters. And it's all dry!!









A little rain is coming through the round window opening, but it's so, so much better than it was._


----------



## -neXus-

It's really starting to take shape! I showed my girlfriend your house and before I could even broach the subject of buying/building/or remodeling into something like this she immediately shot me down... She is extremely halloween supportive but I guess she's not clinically insane like you and I probably are (at least in most peoples eyes.) Keep up the good work! I'll continue to live vicariously through this thread.


----------



## TK421

-neXus- said:


> It's really starting to take shape! I showed my girlfriend your house and before I could even broach the subject of buying/building/or remodeling into something like this she immediately shot me down... She is extremely halloween supportive but I guess she's not clinically insane like you and I probably are (at least in most peoples eyes.) Keep up the good work! I'll continue to live vicariously through this thread.


Where do you live? I ask because every month, the last page of "This Old House" magazine features a historical house that's for sale, usually cheap! In the new issue, they feature a wonderful Victorian with some land in Tillamook, Oregon. That's about 400 miles away from us, but we love to visit in the summer. It's supposed to be on the coast, overlooking the Pacific. Sounds fantastic.

Usually, the homes they feature are on the east coast, or central U.S., so it was exciting to see one from the west coast.


----------



## -neXus-

I'm in the Dallas-Fort Worth area now and there aren't a lot of that style here. I'm originally from Mississippi and there are a lot of Victorian and Antebellum homes there. I think you're going the better route by remodeling anyway. Old homes are drafty, expensive, poorly wired, poorly insulated, and a pain to maintain. You get the fantastic asthetics without all the hassle... well, it's a hassle now but over the long term. I've always thought it would be a lot of fun to do a Civil War battleground in the front yard of an old Antebellum home. 

By the way, I'm familiar with Tillamook in a superficial way... They make the best pepperjack cheese on the planet. 

Anyway, good luck with the weather and I'll be awaiting the next update!


----------



## TK421

-neXus- said:


> By the way, I'm familiar with Tillamook in a superficial way... They make the best pepperjack cheese on the planet.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the weather and I'll be awaiting the next update!


You are correct, Sir! 

Tillamook is the best cheese. We're very lucky in the northwest that Tillamook cheese is so available. We get shredded, and we buy the 5lb blocks of cheddar. Every once is a while, I'll puck up a small block of their blue label "aged white cheddar" It's fantastic.


----------



## TK421

*OUCH!! *

I am usually very careful when working with my tools, but today I had to hold a small block of wood up and wanted to hit it with the nail gun to secure it. Well, narrow piece of wood, nailing with the grain, and . . . I shot a nail through my fingertip!









_It's already stopped bleeding, and I can type just fine, so no worries, but I sure did a funny "I'm in pain" dance on the balcony for a minute or two!_


----------



## Danielj2705

That looks VERY sore! 
Hope you get better soon


----------



## MissMandy

Oh yuck!


----------



## TK421

*I bleed for my passion!*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> *OUCH!! *
> 
> I am usually very careful when working with my tools, but today I had to hold a small block of wood up and wanted to hit it with the nail gun to secure it. Well, narrow piece of wood, nailing with the grain, and . . . I shot a nail through my fingertip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It's already stopped bleeding, and I can type just fine, so no worries, but I sure did a funny "I'm in pain" dance on the balcony for a minute or two!_




Stop. copying. me.  LOL! DId the same thing with a 1 7/8" brad on Saturday! Except that I was firing into a 45° angle, and it bounced. It might have been a smaller nail, but it went straight through the bone. Take a look here


You have my sympathy, I feel your pain. Literally.


----------



## TK421

I was lucky. It just went through the tip of my finger. Well, it went through the scrap piece of wood I was holding, through the corner of the 2x4 I was nailing into, and then through my fingertip. The nail stayed in the 2x4 while I pulled my finger away.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

No matter what, that never feels peachy!   At least you had something to pull against, but come to think of it, I was lucky too. There wasn't really any need for a doc, because it's not like they can do anything for it once I pulled it out, so no x-rays to confirm my suspicions. But considering how easy mine came out, and the level of bruising, I'm fairly sure it split the bone cleanly. I'm pretty sure it severed a couple (few?) of nerves on the way through, because it's pretty much still numb aside from putting pressure with it to clamp something down. I feel it around the bone a bit then... 

Otherwise, it just feels like when your leg falls asleep, and right before the pins & needles from the circulation returning to normal starts. It's like I have a phantom finger.


----------



## hallorenescene

ow, that hurt.


----------



## Terror Tom

Dang TK! I know your pain. I myself have done that. It happens so quick you don't really feel it until your brain realizes what you have done!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I have yet to make it all the way through this thread. But it's looking great. I've been following the progress on the Haunted Hollow facebook page. Maybe this year since I'm not hosting a party, I can actually make the trip up to see it.


----------



## James B.

Nail in the finger ouch. I cut my finger open on my table saw three weeks ago, needed five stitches, it sucked.


----------



## TK421

James B. said:


> Nail in the finger ouch. I cut my finger open on my table saw three weeks ago, needed five stitches, it sucked.


Yikes, that sounds much worse! I've had my share of slips and close calls, but I've haven't cut myself on the miter, table, or skill saw yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## TK421

*Happy News!!*

The windows have arrived! My window order has arrived and I now have ten beautiful windows that need to be installed.


----------



## camsauce

Get on those windows! Will certainly help with the rain situation as it is.


----------



## TK421

Did a lot today. Finished framing out the other bedroom, ripped out the old dormer, drywall, etc, and put up the exterior sheathing!









_The new northeast east corner of the house. The angled 2x12 shows where the old roof line was. This bump-out and single window will be the bast of one of the towers and will also be my daughter's closet.









Another shot of the room. This shows the double window that will be a part of the bedroom, and the wall separating her room from my office.









Detail of the double window.









This is the double joist that holds the new joists for the attic. The closet wall will come out to this point and support the double joist. Again, the remaining sheet rock shows where the roof used to be.









We got our windows today!! I was going to install them, but we have a few more things we want to get out of the rooms (like drywall) before we put the windows in and have to carry everything through the house.









The outside shows the new sheathing for my daughter's room and the bump-out, which will be the closet and base of the corner tower.









The house as it stands at the end of the day._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ah yes, very nice!  Looks like completion is going to be well in time for the big day! Ya might be able to slip another project or two in, even.


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


>


*Just thought that I would throw the rendering back in so that we can get a perspective! Nice Work!*


----------



## TK421

SavageEye, thanks to the permit office, I've had to change a thing or two. I'll post the latest "elevetion views" when I'm on the right computer.


----------



## TK421

Here are the elevation plans after working with the county. I'm skipping the special garage door for right now because I couldn't show the appropriate engineering plans for the actuator motors and setup. Looks like that's something I'll have to tackle later.


----------



## Madame Leota

I must admit I was having doubts last week when I saw all the rain damage, but you seem to be making a lot of progress! Looking good!


----------



## MissMandy

I cannot wait to this completed


----------



## TK421

Here are the floor plans, for anyone that might want to know what room(s) I'm talking about.


----------



## Danielj2705

Looks awesome!


----------



## Irishguy

Holy smokes TK! I just realized what you're missing in the plans. A wrought iron widow's walk and a bat weather vane!


----------



## TK421

Irishguy said:


> Holy smokes TK! I just realized what you're missing in the plans. A wrought iron widow's walk and a bat weather vane!


I will be including those elements, but the county doesn't have to know that!


----------



## samhainschimera

Looks incredible. And you're in Mill Creek, awesome!


----------



## TK421

Another push from Planning and Development. I need to include an egress window from the master bedroom. I will need to check on the specifics. I know I need a window that can open with a minimum of 3.7sq ft. If there is no specific width, I can get a 2x4 encasement window to replace the middle of the three double-hung windows. If I need/want a little more space, I can change the middle window to a 2x5 encasement.

If there is a width requirement (which there might be) I may have to either widen the middle window to 30" or see if I can replace the middle window with a 24" door. Ugh, building codes can really frustrate me.


----------



## lisa48317

~swoon~ bathtub in a bay window! I'd never leave it!


----------



## TK421

lisa48317 said:


> ~swoon~ bathtub in a bay window! I'd never leave it!


Don't forget the loving husband that brings lavendar bath salts and wine by the glass.


----------



## MissMandy

TK421 said:


> Don't forget the loving husband that brings lavendar bath salts and wine by the glass.



 .....no fair


----------



## dionicia

Love the progress.


----------



## TK421

Been a few days since I posted anything about the house, but my wife and I took a little mini-break to celebrate our anniversary. Had a nice time with beer, yummy food, walking, talking, and the Dark Knight Rises. It was great!

But now, back to the house. Planning and Development came by on Thursday and pointed a few things out, so I need to address those things and get back to them. Nothing dire or earth shattering, but I do need to switch out one of the windows in the master bedroom for a proper egress window. I talked to the county and all I need to do is replace one of the 2x4 double hung windows with a 2x4 casement window.

So, this is the house Sunday afternoon.









_I'm still working on the sheathing and second round window, but it's coming along.









My oldest daughter and I spent the morning cleaning up the front yard. We removed a lot of debris.









This is how my eight year old sees the house when she looks up from the front lawn._


----------



## TheMonsterMasher

That is going to look so awesome, great job on it!


----------



## Penumbra

It's coming together very fast considering how just a few people are working on such a big project.

Now if you where an entire construction crew, I'd be screaming at how long it's taking. Lol.


----------



## TK421

Penumbra said:


> It's coming together very fast considering how just a few people are working on such a big project.
> 
> Now if you where an entire construction crew, I'd be screaming at how long it's taking. Lol.


I'm the only one building right now. Occasionally, I ask my olded daughter to come out and help hold things in place. Other than that, I'm on my own.


----------



## hallorenescene

ahhh, how wonderful is that! soooo sweet.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, it's taking a whole new life now that some of the windows are in.


----------



## Terror Tom

Wow! It's really coming together. Great job. You might inspire the rest of us to do something like this. I know I would like to do something like this someday


----------



## IowaGuy

Hey, I'm Brand new to this entire Halloween Site and a newbie custom prop maker. Based off your images provided of what your "aiming for"...Very Very Cool!


----------



## Danielj2705

It's looking fantastic! It must be great to look at orane think that you did that


----------



## TK421

Can't believe it's August first! Removed the roof five weeks ago and I'm still working on completing the new roof. I'm happy to say that all the walls are up, most of the sheathing is in place, and all the windows are in. I'm currently working on the far tower peak (the one on the left corner of the house).

Unfortunately, I may have to put things on hold for a bit while I wait for the county to catch up. I'm trying to schedule an appointment with them, but they need to examine the framing and roof before I can move forward with drywall and shingles. After that, I then need to put up the siding and get some painting done. The hiccup seems to be my plans. Seems the county would feel better if I had an engineer sign off on the plans. That's time and money I hate to waste, but it is what it is.

The last stage, which will keep me busy right up to Halloween, is building and adding all the Victorian details like the corbels and moldings.

I'm already getting very nervous about time.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*OH.....MY ....FREAKIN" ......... GAAAAWD!!!!! TK TK TK!!!! YOU ARE THE MOST AMAZING TRANSFORMER ON THE PLANET!!!!! JEEPERS -- I go away from the forum for a few weeks and just LOOK at what you are doing to your home!! AMAZING!!! Tell ya what.... Howzabout I get you plane tickets to Cincinnati and you start on our remodel project... uh ... well sometime after 10/31/2012!!! You DO need a GLOBAL HEADQUARTERS in CINCINNATI, don't you?

LOL

Superb sir ...simply superb.*


----------



## James B.

Nice progress made over the weekend, I cannot wait to see it with the new siding/paint and roof.


----------



## IowaGuy

Is that a 3rd story I see?? Man, I'm soo tempted to ask the budget for this Amazing project but its seriously none of my business. Please keep the updated/progress pictures coming!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wow, making great progress, TK.


----------



## TK421

IowaGuy said:


> Is that a 3rd story I see?? Man, I'm soo tempted to ask the budget for this Amazing project but its seriously none of my business. Please keep the updated/progress pictures coming!


I'm doing *ALL* the work myself, so I'm saving thousands and thousands of dollars. I'm basically only paying for the materials. So far, I've spent:

Lumber *$2,765* (Helps to look for deals. Mainly buying Hem/Fir dimensional)
Fasteners *$210* (I can get 4,000 nails for $40 -- great deal!)
Concrete *$100* (this was cheap because I mixed and poured myself)
Windows *$2,115* (ordered new windows for all the construction. Going to build the round windows myself)
Electrical *$325* (Wire is expensive, and I am putting in a new subpanel)
Insulation *$110* (So far, I've been re-using a lot of the insulation, but I have bought some R-21 to be in code)
Paint *$150* (bought 10 gallons of Hemotite for the exterior)
Dump *$265* (at $105 a ton, I live in one of the most expensive counties to dump trash)
Permits *$2,650* (Gotta feed the county)

So it's come out to *$8,690* so far. 

I will need to purchase more lumber, sheetrock, siding, shingles, etc. We have a current estimate for new carpet that's $3,500, but I think that's way too expensive and we'll continue to shop around. My original estimate for this project was $12,000, but that was just an estimate.


----------



## James B.

TK421 - If I may suggest go ahead and get the light weight sheet rock. It costs a little more but I used it in my shop and with the reduced weight it was much better to work with and no "nail pops".


----------



## TK421

James B. said:


> TK421 - If I may suggest go ahead and get the light weight sheet rock. It costs a little more but I used it in my shop and with the reduced weight it was much better to work with and no "nail pops".


I'll see if it's available. I was originally looking for the noise absorbing drywall, quietrock, but it's too expensive. Instead, I'm going to put some R-15 in the wall between the bedroom and the office, just to deaden noise.

Looks like Lowes sells the ToughRock, which they say is 25% lighter. It's a good price, too.


----------



## kathy2008

Awesome work! I just found this thread today and am so happy for you! I would sleep better if I were you having an engineer sign off on the project as you basically built a new house on top of your old one!!! You should be featured on your local news station. Maybe the exposure would interest a few people to help you finish it!


----------



## TK421

Got a little work done this afternoon. I was able to build out the other dormer and put in the base frame for the corner tower.


----------



## Rynnye

WOW!!! It is really coming along great! I am majorly impressed!!!


----------



## TK421

I don't know if I will be able to incorporate this, but I'd love to put this weathervane I found at Lowes on top of one of the towers.


----------



## TK421

*Got my wife to start stripping today!! *

Well, stripping the old paint off the salvaged front doors we found.


----------



## TK421

Here's a pic I patched together that shows the new attic space.


----------



## witchy poo

Your house is going to look amazing. Have you ever looked at capitalcrestings.com they have some beautiful roof crestings.


----------



## TK421

witchy poo said:


> Your house is going to look amazing. Have you ever looked at capitalcrestings.com they have some beautiful roof crestings.


I haven't seen them before, thanks for the post.


----------



## HexMe

This is absolutely amazing, you're very talented. I've really enjoyed watching your project take shape and can't wait to see more. Great job!


----------



## vampyrespro

I'm speechless; what a project to take on, but it's coming out beyond amazing so far. Really can't wait to see it when you're done! Love the weathervane, btw.


----------



## Mordessa

That weather-vane is perfect!! You should totally try to find a way to incorporate that into the build!  I love it! 

Man, what I wouldn't do to have that kind of an attic space in my house! It looks amazing! So much room for storage! Have you gotten all the approvals now that you were waiting on? How is the roof that you've got so far holding up against the rain? Is there still a possibility of water damage if it rains again or are things relatively covered and safe now? I was so bumming for you when you were having all that rain trouble!

I am soooo loving this thread! I have barely had any free time to troll the rest of the Halloween forum lately, but I always make time for this thread because it's so fascinating to watch everything you are doing! 

Btw, I may have said this before when you posted the pic of those doors you are salvaging, but if so, I'll say it again! Those are great! They will be so perfect on the new house!! 

On one hand, I can't wait to see this project finished, on the other hand, when it's done, I'm really going to miss watching the build take place! lol  Thanks again for sharing this with us TK!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> That weather-vane is perfect!! You should totally try to find a way to incorporate that into the build!  I love it!


I do like the weathervane. I'd like to do a bit more research to make sure it will be durable and is the right size, but if it will work, I'll mount it to the top of the far left tower. That's a good tower for a weathervane because the roof comes to a point.



Mordessa said:


> Man, what I wouldn't do to have that kind of an attic space in my house! It looks amazing! So much room for storage! Have you gotten all the approvals now that you were waiting on?


I have a meeting with the county on August 14th. After that meeting and inspection, I should (crossing my fingers) be able to move forward with shingles on the roof and siding on the outside of the house. Maybe even drywall inside.



Mordessa said:


> How is the roof that you've got so far holding up against the rain? Is there still a possibility of water damage if it rains again or are things relatively covered and safe now? I was so bumming for you when you were having all that rain trouble!


The roof is holding up very well. The combination of sheathing and felt paper allow the rain water to run off properly. I'm hoping the nasty leaks are a thing of the past.



Mordessa said:


> I am soooo loving this thread! I have barely had any free time to troll the rest of the Halloween forum lately, but I always make time for this thread because it's so fascinating to watch everything you are doing.
> 
> Btw, I may have said this before when you posted the pic of those doors you are salvaging, but if so, I'll say it again! Those are great! They will be so perfect on the new house!!
> 
> On one hand, I can't wait to see this project finished, on the other hand, when it's done, I'm really going to miss watching the build take place! lol  Thanks again for sharing this with us TK!


I really like the doors, too! I'm very excited to get them cleaned up and repainted. I think their molding and trim will really add to the new entry.


----------



## Deadna

Is the weathervane a new purchase? I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Deaths Reach

So, did the county tell you to stop work until the 14th? That doesn't make sense, why can't you finish the roof? Regardless, looking good man!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> So, did the county tell you to stop work until the 14th? That doesn't make sense, why can't you finish the roof? Regardless, looking good man!


Yes, I have meeting with the county on the 14th and after that meeting, I should be able to shingle the roof and side the house. I've got some shallow slopes and I need to clearly illustrate how I'm going to finish the roof. Sheathing, roof felt, asphalt strips, rubber coating, etc. Need to make sure I'm "up to code".

It's a headache, but I have a lot of other building I can still do, and a ton of detail work I still need to get through, like sculpting the corbels and refinishing the front doors.


----------



## frogkid11

Your project is absolutely AMAZING!!!! I know you have heard that several times already, but I just joined the forum and found your thread and am in total amazement. Are you doing all of this work by yourself or are you subcontracting any parts of the build? Congrats on your progress and I can't wait to see it totally finished!! Good luck.


----------



## TK421

frogkid11 said:


> Your project is absolutely AMAZING!!!! I know you have heard that several times already, but I just joined the forum and found your thread and am in total amazement. Are you doing all of this work by yourself or are you subcontracting any parts of the build? Congrats on your progress and I can't wait to see it totally finished!! Good luck.


I'm doing all the work myself. I had some family come over in the beginning to help with the teardown, but since them, I'm pertty much putting this together by myself, with the occasional bit of help from my wife and/or oldest daughter.


----------



## The Red Hallows

So, will it be ready in time for the Mill Creek First Ever Haunters Party? You know, the party where you invited your fellow Washingtonians and Halloween Forum pals over for a lovely, spooky party? 

Looking good. Have fun with the county.


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> So, will it be ready in time for the Mill Creek First Ever Haunters Party? You know, the party where you invited your fellow Washingtonians and Halloween Forum pals over for a lovely, spooky party?
> 
> Looking good. Have fun with the county.


HA! That's not a bad idea. Currently, I'm on the HomeOwner's Association, and every year I host the October meeting. It's a great chance to show off the house. The meetings are the third Tuesday (right now) of every month, so I'm really hoping I can get everything done and decorated by then.


----------



## TK421

Still working on the proper documentation for my meeting with the County on Tuesday. I think I have everything in order now, but I won't hear back from the office until tomorrow because they're closed on Thursdays (typical). So, I'm finishing up some sheathing issues and my wife is still diligently working on the front doors.









_It takes a lot of patience to scrape out all the old paint from the molding, but my wife is sticking with it.









We can actually see wood grain! The paint stripper does a lot of the work, but the sander really cleans things up._


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Looking so very good. Where did you find that weather-vane?


----------



## TK421

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Looking so very good. Where did you find that weather-vane?


The first place I saw it was Lowes.com. I went to their website and typed in "halloween" and it popped right up! I think did an google search for "halloween weathervane" and found several styles. I also found several other venders selling the same bats and moon weathervane for various prices.


----------



## Danielj2705

You seem to be doing a brilliant job with those doors 
Can't wait to see them in place


----------



## TK421

*BIG PROBLEM! *

I need to move the heating vent in my daughter's bedroom so that its in front of the new windows and not in the new closet. Unfortunately, the easy path means cutting through two floor joists, which I know is a *HUGE* no-no. So I'm trying to figure out what I can do.

This is the second floor, so if I want to move the heat duct over to the proper joist void, I would need to cut out the closet in the downstairs bedroom so that I could remove the ductwork that goes up the wall, then go under the house and move the duct joint from the main line over, then feed it up the new wall area and come across between the proper joist void to the area between the new windows.

Now that all sounds like a huge mess to me.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## cathartik

Would running a bulkhead in the room below not work?


----------



## TK421

cathartik said:


> Would running a bulkhead in the room below not work?


Not a bad idea, but there's a window in the downstairs bedroom and a bulkhead would just look terrible. I mean, I think it would look completely out of place (no other bulkheads in the house). I would rather cut through the drywall in the closet and re-run the duct.


----------



## TK421

You know, the more I think about it, a bulkhead might not be the worst option. I can build the box pretty shallow, and I can center it over the window, so it looks even. I'll have to conference with the wife on that option.

Thanks, cathartik!


----------



## TK421

Cathartik, the wife loves the idea of a simple bulkhead. It won't be that big because it only has to fit a 6" duct, and I can center it over the window. Also, we have to replace some of that drywall anyway, so it's a win/win.


----------



## Rumsfield

Just make it looks like it belongs by adding some of those "flush fitting lights" !


----------



## bethene

Hallorenescene told me I had to check this thread out and am so glad I did, this is simply amazing~ I just read/skimmed all 70 pages, once I started I could not stop! 
I so love the tub in the bay window! so awesome! ( the wine is a plus too! )
and looking at your floor plans, I have SUCH pantry envy! I do not have one, and looking at the size of yours, sigh,,, my dream!  

and your attic storage, how awesome! 
The doors are so beautiful, love the color they are going to be! will look gorgeous with the grey! 
The weathervane is so so cool too! gotta fit that in there some where! 

basically, that is my favorite style house, you are doing a wonderful job on it, I am going to have to check this thread every day now!


----------



## Gothikim

Since cornice window valances are popular, you could disguise the bulkhead as an upholstered cornice, and run the curtains from the bottom of the bulkhead or just below it. No one would ever know that it was a structural necessity  

Awesome work so far, TK!


----------



## TK421

One of the county folks wanted a clear description of what is "additional" or "new" and what is original. Came up with these two illustrations.

I must confess, I'm getting tired of County Planning and Development. Seems all they want is money. They either want me to pay for permits and stuff, or they want me to pay other people to get approval (i.e., engineer, electrician, etc.) I mean, isn't that what they're for? To come out and check on what I'm doing and make sure it's being done right? So how come they can't officially validate anything? They can't approve the electrical, I have to pay an electrician to look at my work for 10 minutes, sign off a checklist, and pay him $100. Same with the structural plans. The county can't approve anything, they can only require that I pay an engineer $500+ to look over my work and stamp their approval.

Getting aggrivated. Can't wait to finish.


----------



## TK421

Took me two hours, but I have framed out and hung my new office door.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Isn't it amazing how much of a pain is it to hang a single door. So much time to get everything level and right . Well bittersweet news for myself. We are moving. Gonna be in the similar boat as you. Perpetual construction for a while. The house was built in the 1966 and its had nothing done to it for a while so its gotta pretty much be gutted inside. Gonna be a lot of work but the outside is a colonial style and lends well to Halloween. I told my wife when we were looking the house had to be Hauntable 

I'm not sure how Halloween will happen this year so I'm pretty bummed out. I think we will still be in our current house but it will be up for sale. Wife wasn't to keen on me having it decorated while we are trying to sell it. At least if we are still here I'm going to make a sign to let everyone know to follow me on facebook and our new address. Luckly its only 3 miles away. But I'm hoping people will still come to check it out next year in our new location. My biggest fear is no ToTs in the new neighborhood. I will be crushed


----------



## MissMandy

jimmyzdc said:


> My biggest fear is no ToTs in the new neighborhood. I will be crushed


That should be one of the first things you ask the realtor


----------



## TK421

jimmyzdc said:


> Isn't it amazing how much of a pain it is to hang a single door? So much time to get everything level and right .


Yes, it's definitely a aggrivating struggle. But once it's done, it's very satisfying.



jimmyzdc said:


> Well bittersweet news for myself. We are moving. Gonna be in the similar boat as you. Perpetual construction for a while. The house was built in the 1966 and its had nothing done to it for a while so its gotta pretty much be gutted inside. Gonna be a lot of work but the outside is a colonial style and lends well to Halloween. I told my wife when we were looking the house had to be Hauntable


Wow, an undisturbed 1966. You may be in for some scary finds. Lead-based paint, insufficient wiring, asbestos. That could be a real handful! The colonial style could be very cool. You'll have to post a pic or two!



jimmyzdc said:


> I'm not sure how Halloween will happen this year so I'm pretty bummed out. I think we will still be in our current house but it will be up for sale. Wife wasn't to keen on me having it decorated while we are trying to sell it. At least if we are still here I'm going to make a sign to let everyone know to follow me on facebook and our new address. Luckly its only 3 miles away. But I'm hoping people will still come to check it out next year in our new location. My biggest fear is no ToTs in the new neighborhood. I will be crushed


If you let people know, maybe even hand out fliers this year, people will come. When I started out, we only had a few kids from the neighborhood come by. Now, we're a local favorite with people driving in all month long to see everything get set up.

If you haunt it, they will come.


----------



## Deaths Reach

500+ for an engineer to approve your plans?!? That's ridiculous, what is there to inspect? You've built this thing pretty good from what I can tell. Besides, what is he going to say besides "approved"? Not like he can make you do anything different from what you've already build. What a ripoff. Sorry man, hang in there, once you get past the county you'll have an awesome house!


----------



## Deaths Reach

TK421 said:


> Cathartik, the wife loves the idea of a simple bulkhead. It won't be that big because it only has to fit a 6" duct, and I can center it over the window. Also, we have to replace some of that drywall anyway, so it's a win/win.


Why do you have to replace drywall?


----------



## TK421

When I had the roof off, we were hit with a nasty rain storm and had some leaking. Some of the drywall got saturated and started to bow. It now needs to be replaced.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Hang in there TK, dealing with the bureaucracy is never the easiest thing. And yes, it's mostly a bunch of bs, but there's no way around it. So take a deep breath, put on your hip waders, and grab a snorkel. Because it's going to get deep before it's all said & done. I wish you luck sir  


Also, I agree with GothiKim's assesment on the cornice valances. They will disguise that bulkhead in a beautiful, period correct way. Plus, they're pretty easy to make, and quite inexpensive when you DIY them


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

TK421, 

Your work is both beautiful and admirable. Thankyou for sharing it with us. 

As someone who has lived in that area and in Florida, I can attest to rain in both areas being equally as bad. In Florida we get down pours but that rain over in the sound? I was always amazed at how soaking wet I or anything else would get from the steady drizzle--so never apologize for "complaining."  It is something that anything gets built around there. 

I look forward to seeing the end project.


----------



## TK421

I *LOVE* my wife. Truely, madly, deeply. But the more work she does on the front doors, the more she's looking like me!!


----------



## cathartik

Glad I could help!


----------



## TK421

Slowly getting some electrical work done on the house before my big meeting with the county on Tuesday. I was able to wire all the new outlets and install the three outdoor balcony outlets. They'll be a lifesaver when it's time to decorate.

In an attempt to come across as "not so crazy" at the county meeting on Tuesday, I shaved my magnificient chops back to a respectable length using a #5 guard. I have 80 days before Halloween to grow them out and crazy again.


----------



## MissMandy

Nice to see ya there, TK! I give you kudos over the fact that you can still smile even with all the stress of this build lol


----------



## stick

frughoul said:


> 500+ for an engineer to approve your plans?!? That's ridiculous, what is there to inspect? You've built this thing pretty good from what I can tell. Besides, what is he going to say besides "approved"? Not like he can make you do anything different from what you've already build. What a ripoff. Sorry man, hang in there, once you get past the county you'll have an awesome house!


1) The engineer is signing there name on the plans saying it is safe to live in. 2) If the engineer did see something bad he can make TK tear it out and correct or not be approved. 3) If anything happens in the future to the house he would most likely be the first person some one would sue saying that that he approved something that was not safe even if it had Nothing to doing with the structure of the home. So the Engineer has lot more to lose with costly court cost in the future than the few dollars that he is going to get. Plus the engineer has to inspect the home/plans and have a report type up for the approving government agency and have to deal with them also so it is not a five minute process. 

I thing you are are getting a great deal of a price. Yes I do work for and engineer and have to deal with the governmental BS all the time.
Looking forward like you till the day you can say it is DONE / FINISHED.


----------



## IowaGuy

I would have to agree, who has ever been able to say "my house was modeled to be for Halloween"?


----------



## TK421

stick said:


> 1) The engineer is signing there name on the plans saying it is safe to live in. 2) If the engineer did see something bad he can make TK tear it out and correct or not be approved. 3) If anything happens in the future to the house he would most likely be the first person some one would sue saying that that he approved something that was not safe even if it had Nothing to doing with the structure of the home. So the Engineer has lot more to lose with costly court cost in the future than the few dollars that he is going to get. Plus the engineer has to inspect the home/plans and have a report type up for the approving government agency and have to deal with them also so it is not a five minute process.
> 
> I thing you are are getting a great deal of a price. Yes I do work for and engineer and have to deal with the governmental BS all the time.
> Looking forward like you till the day you can say it is DONE / FINISHED.


Stick, you're right. The engineer is putting their neck out there, I'm just a bit frustrated because I'm the one doing all the work. He's just checking my work. But again, you're right, he's the one who's name will be on the plans and the calculations, so it's important to him to make sure everything is accurate. I'm hoping I can have all the work checked and any revisions made for $500, but we'll see. It's an onging process.


----------



## TK421

IowaGuy said:


> I would have to agree, who has ever been able to say "my house was modeled to be for Halloween"?


Yes, this is why I'm telling people I'm remodeling my home to feature more Victorian/Edwardian architectural stylings.


----------



## stick

Tk I hope you can get it all done very cheep also. That is going to a great looking home when finished and this Halloween and when people come to see it that do not know what you have been doing will get the surprise of there life.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Wow, an undisturbed 1966. You may be in for some scary finds. Lead-based paint, insufficient wiring, asbestos. That could be a real handful! The colonial style could be very cool. You'll have to post a pic or two!

Ya not really looking forward to the discoveries . We are going to be ripping everything down to the studs so at least I will feel better about getting rid of all the paint/asbestos! Then I can work on making sure the wiring is ok while its all open not to mention insulating since it will probably have none.

Gonna have to put in all the structured wiring. I'm a IT guy so I gotta have my house wired  Plus I may need to ground the outlets, with other houses I have worked on seems like around that time you get a 50/50 chance on having grounded outlets. Gonna make sure I got outlets up on the first & second storie eves tied down to an inwall timer for holidy lighting not to mention outlets for Halloween decorating down near ground level in the front. I keep telling myself at least its a clean canvas to do whatever I need.

So if I upload a couple pictures can you do a super fast TK special sketch on it and throw a couple design upgrades to it? We are planing on possible additions to the left and right of the upper storie. Basically just extending but I would like to change so peaks, add maybe dormers, and extending the porch deeper to add more style to really bring out the colonial revival flare. But who knows its all pie in the sky dreaming right now lol.


----------



## TK421

jimmyzdc said:


> So if I upload a couple pictures can you do a super fast TK special sketch on it and throw a couple design upgrades to it? We are planing on possible additions to the left and right of the upper storie. Basically just extending but I would like to change so peaks, add maybe dormers, and extending the porch deeper to add more style to really bring out the colonial revival flare. But who knows its all pie in the sky dreaming right now lol.


I'd be happy to!


----------



## Irishguy

TK421 said:


> I'd be happy to!


 I get this strange premonition that you're about to be flooded with similar requests...


----------



## KellyC

Good luck tomorrow! Hope it all goes in your favor!


----------



## TK421

KellyC said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Hope it all goes in your favor!


Thanks. I've got all my paperwork in order, a nice shirt and slacks on the back of the chair, and my phone and checkbook on my desk.


----------



## im the goddess

The check book is the scary part. Good Luck!


TK421 said:


> Thanks. I've got all my paperwork in order, a nice shirt and slacks on the back of the chair, and my phone and checkbook on my desk.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Good luck today!


----------



## dionicia

Just curious. Any news?


----------



## TK421

Nightmare. I have to get a structural engineer to do a site visit to check the foundation, then look over my plans and do load and sheer calculations. I've got a friend coming over to look at things and see what we can do. He does commercial building, but knows a lot of people.

I'm crossing my fingers, but I met a real b!tch down at Planning and Development. She's the first mean person I've met during my experience with the county, but she made me feel like a scolded child, like nothing I did was right. It was very frustrating and I do not look forward to dealing with her again.

I'm a grown man and father to four children, and this witch almost had me in tears.


----------



## SavageEye

Curse her… doesn't she know that she has thousands of people on the edge of their seat waiting for this build to be complete? Sounds like she needs to be burned at the stake! (just kidding, I would never wish harm on someone… on second thought?)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry today was rough. We've had work done on our property by contractors and I know when the inspections happen and things don't always go the way you hope it's frustrating. Putting in the work yourself makes it more personal I'm sure. Our landscape contractor who was doing our dining pergola had to get a structual engineering report done before he could proceed. Think it cost us an extra $500 for the report, that was an unpleasant surprise for us and something not planned for by our contractor. We've got ample footings on it now and I'm sure it will take some really strong earthquake to bring down the concrete columns and beams. 

The foundation, load and sheer issues you mentioned are super critical to your safety in high winds, structure settling, etc. so when it's all said and done you'll have piece of mind in the end at least. I'm actually surprised this kind of report wasn't required in the initial stages. I hope you get hooked up with the structural engineer you need quickly and get back on track soon. We're all pulling for you....So I figure you either put on boxing gloves and punched a bag or had a few beers tonight after dealing with Ms. B.


----------



## MissMandy

I can't tolerate that kinda crap. I'm the nicest person in the world, but if you're rude or disrespectful to me....you're going to hear it! Just gets my blood boiling  Sorry you had to deal with such a nasty person, TK. Not everyone is like that, but sometimes it just takes one a$$ to ruin it


----------



## Deaths Reach

That's intolerable. Haven't you spent enough already? We've all seen your plans, and we've seen your work, it's incredible! Keep your head up, karma will deal with this person.


----------



## TK421

Good news, everyone!








Found out one of my oldest daughter's friend's father is a commercial building contractor and knows a lot of people at the county offices, as well as some good structural engineers and the like. I'm reworking my blue prints per SP&D requests, then I'm going to print them out and he's going to do a walk-thru with me. He will also get a friend of his (a structural engineer) to help me out!!

A little light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Irishguy

TK421 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers, but I met a real b!tch down at Planning and Development. She's the first mean person I've met during my experience with the county, but she made me feel like a scolded child, like nothing I did was right. It was very frustrating and I do not look forward to dealing with her again.
> 
> I'm a grown man and father to four children, and this witch almost had me in tears.


 When all is said and done (AFTER final inspection and your house is complete), file a complaint. She's probably tenured, but the county can't do anything if they don't know about it. Until then, just remember that it's only a few more times that you have to put up with her attitude. Some people just aren't happy unless their making someone else miserable.

BTW, I immediately flashed on Prof. Farsnworth when I saw the e-mail notification. When I landed on the thread and saw your pic, I laughed so loud that I scared the wife and the cat!


----------



## DeltaGirl

Wow Amazing changes. I went away for a month to work on term projects and now you have most of the front done. On your bulkhead idea I like the idea of the bulkhead but I would extended it to the length of the room instead of just the window. Just something I learned from watching too much mike holmes.


----------



## tweety16_6

hope all of it works out. just found this tread and went trough 74 pages,,,lol you are doing an amazing job!! can't believe you do it all yourself with just little help from family and friends. can't wait to see the finished results. can't do anything like that over here unfortunately. everything needs to be concrete etc, no wood! too many rules and regulations. every house must look like the others in the area. ( it takes about a year of applying for permits to built a sunroom or something like that. and during the build they keep showing up unexpected to see if you really follow the rules... every window, wall etc must be exactly as the planning office requires. ) it's totally bogus! i'm moving to the USA! lol ( and much more great props and stuff to buy there too...hahaha)


----------



## Mordessa

I haven't actually tried to make any major changes to my house here in Sweden yet, but I suspect it's the same here Tweety! They cleared out a bit of the forest behind our house and said they were going to build homes up there, but when I asked if I'd be able to design my own home, they said "No way. It has to look like the others or it can't be built here." What is THAT about? lol ... I mean, I can understanding keeping the basic ascetic of the neighbor and stuff I suppose, but it just kinda sucks that I'd have to move to some remote place in the middle of nowhere to have a cool looking house, just so it doesn't bother people that one of these things is not like the others! LOL


----------



## Irishguy

tweety16_6 said:


> can't do anything like that over here unfortunately. everything needs to be concrete etc, no wood! too many rules and regulations. every house must look like the others in the area. ( it takes about a year of applying for permits to built a sunroom or something like that. and during the build they keep showing up unexpected to see if you really follow the rules... every window, wall etc must be exactly as the planning office requires. ) it's totally bogus! i'm moving to the USA! lol ( and much more great props and stuff to buy there too...hahaha)


 I hate to tell you this Tweety, but it's the same over here. TK is lucky enough to live in a rural area, In my area, a year would be the minimum wait for planning. Most areas also have a Home Owners Association (basically, nosey neighbors that fine you if you don't "fit in"). Every area is different, but it seems there is always someone in power ready to say "NO! Do it MY way!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey TK glad to hear that you've got some leads already. I'm sure you're anxious to get things back on track and schedule. I was re-reading some of your earlier posts and sounded like you had been passed on previous plan phases and such so not clear why they were asking for this now--sounds kind of late in the game to be doing those calculations and such. BTW, saw your pic before the meeting...how in the world could "Ms. B" be unpleasant to that guy! You're a real cutie and so talented too, plus you love decorating for Halloween!! Mrs. TK is lucky woman. Hang in there and look forward to seeing the house move forward.


----------



## TK421

Irishguy said:


> TK is lucky enough to live in a rural area, In my area, a year would be the minimum wait for planning. Most areas also have a Home Owners Association (basically, nosey neighbors that fine you if you don't "fit in"). Every area is different, but it seems there is always someone in power ready to say "NO! Do it MY way!"


I admit, I'm very lucky. I live in a small sliver of land between to cities, so I'm in an unincorporated portion of the county. As for the HOA, I'm on the board, I'm actually the Head of the Architecture Committee! Our guidelines were written a long time ago and are very vague. There are no restrictions on design or style, so you can do whatever you want as long as you stay within the county zoning guidelines.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey TK glad to hear that you've got some leads already. I'm sure you're anxious to get things back on track and schedule. I was re-reading some of your earlier posts and sounded like you had been passed on previous plan phases and such so not clear why they were asking for this now--sounds kind of late in the game to be doing those calculations and such. BTW, saw your pic before the meeting...how in the world could "Ms. B" be unpleasant to that guy! You're a real cutie and so talented too, plus you love decorating for Halloween!! Mrs. TK is lucky woman. Hang in there and look forward to seeing the house move forward.


I started the process, but they keep looking at different things. One of the problems now is that I had a previous remodel that did not have permits, so now that they see it, they say I need to get permits for that, too. So now I have to re-submit with the additional plumbing stuff, which means more work and more review. I am meeting with a structural engineer tomorrow after work and I'm hoping that he can walk through, give me advice, and work as an advocate. After recent county stuff, I really want/need someone on my side. At least someone that can tell what issues are real concerns and which are stupid fussiness that I can try and argue against.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds like a smart approach. Non-permit work can bite you in the butt here in California as well so I can understand your situation.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Keep the faith TK. You know we are all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## tweety16_6

Irishguy said:


> I hate to tell you this Tweety, but it's the same over here. TK is lucky enough to live in a rural area, In my area, a year would be the minimum wait for planning. Most areas also have a Home Owners Association (basically, nosey neighbors that fine you if you don't "fit in"). Every area is different, but it seems there is always someone in power ready to say "NO! Do it MY way!"


sorta glad to here you can't do this kind of thing everywhere in the USA...lol makes me feel a bit better...hahahaha still want to move for halloween stuff though,,,lol


----------



## IowaGuy

Association dues/fees really annoy me. My parents are part of an 'association neighborhood' down in Branson, MO. When I asked my mom what they were using the money for...she didnt know. They mow their own lawn, shovel their own snow....like buying a lottery ticket and knowing its a lost cause.


----------



## camsauce

DeltaGirl said:


> On your bulkhead idea I like the idea of the bulkhead but I would extended it to the length of the room instead of just the window. Just something I learned from watching too much mike holmes.


I second this. In fact, I'd do a 'bulkhead' on all walls in that room making it into a trey ceiling. I did that in one of my rooms in the basement and love it. Throw some crown moulding up there and it would look proper Victorian as well.


----------



## TK421

IowaGuy said:


> Association dues/fees really annoy me. My parents are part of an 'association neighborhood' down in Branson, MO. When I asked my mom what they were using the money for...she didnt know. They mow their own lawn, shovel their own snow....like buying a lottery ticket and knowing its a lost cause.


It's nice to be on the board for the HOA, that way, I know where the money is going. For us, we pay very little in dues, it's about $96 a year! I know some places charge +$100 a month, which I think is outrageous. In my development, we have a huge, open park that is for the neighborhood. Each year, most of our dues goes to maintaining and insuring that park. The rest of it goes for little things like maintenance in other areas and social events. We even save some money each year so that we have an emergency fund in case we need to do something big, like irrigation, drainage, new play equipment, etc.










The green area is our neighborhood park. It's about 2.5 acres and the large area to the east is a greenbelt for the stream, which is a protected salmon run. The star is my house! We love that we back up to the park. It's beautiful.


----------



## TK421

camsauce said:


> I second this. In fact, I'd do a 'bulkhead' on all walls in that room making it into a trey ceiling. I did that in one of my rooms in the basement and love it. Throw some crown moulding up there and it would look proper Victorian as well.


This is an intersting idea. It may also be a solution if I need to run a second line of ductwork into the office. I have a friend coming over this evening to do a walk-thru. I'll see what he has to say about regulations regarding joists and ductwork and go from there.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Any updates? Hope you got some good news the last few days. When can you start work to finish the roof?


----------



## The Red Hallows

camsauce said:


> I second this. In fact, I'd do a 'bulkhead' on all walls in that room making it into a trey ceiling. I did that in one of my rooms in the basement and love it. Throw some crown moulding up there and it would look proper Victorian as well.



Lol. I love Mike. He does say extent the bulkhead, and I remembered that, and to use the right kind of screws and nails; it makes all the difference.


----------



## TK421

I've been doing a bit of work here and there, but it's been on hold while I work with the engineer to get the right materials to the county. I'm really hoping the engineer with come through this week and I can get a quick meeting with the county. With any luck, I can start putting on the roof soon.


----------



## TK421

Been using my jigsaw so much, I think I've developed "tennis elbow". My elbow is sore and my forearm muscles are tired and weak.


----------



## MissMandy

TK421 said:


> Been using my jigsaw so much, I think I've developed "tennis elbow". My elbow is sore and my forearm muscles are tired and weak.


I could be a smarty pants right now....but I won't


----------



## TK421

MissMandy said:


> I could be a smarty pants right now....but I won't


I swear, it's the jigsaw!!


----------



## TK421

We've finally picked our shingles. I'm still a little worried that the overall house is going to be too grey, but the wife really likes the varience in color of these shingles. Plus, they're high wind and algae resistant. Lowes doesn't carry them in stock, so I'm going to have to order them. 










_Owens Corning TruDefinition Duration Estate Gray AR Laminate Shingles
Item #: 135316 | Model #: TD20 _


----------



## TK421

Getting some work done inside while I wait for the shingles to arrive. I have to add 1.5" to the exterior walls to meet current code. Used to be you could just have a 2x4 wall with R-15 insulation, but in 2009 they changed the code to require exterior walls be build with 2x6s so you could put in R-21. So, now I'm widening the exterior walls and putting in the R-21. Bit of a pain, but necessary.









_Remarkable how much additional space is in the master bedroom now. The walls have been up for a while, but I finally moved my desk into the new office and can see the actual size of the additional space in the bedroom.









Another shot of the bedroom with the insulation in. I'm insulating the office for sound. Just using R-13 for that.









I've moved into the office! It's only temporary while I do work in the bedroom. I'll have to move out again so I can drywall the office after the county inspection._


----------



## Mordessa

When is the inspection scheduled for? That is a lot of extra space in the bedroom. Any plans for what you are going to do with it? A little sitting area or something perhaps?


----------



## Deaths Reach

Well it's good to see you're back at it, winter is just around the corner! Is widening the walls the only change you need to make to clear county? Fingers crossed for you, when's your next inspection?


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> When is the inspection scheduled for? That is a lot of extra space in the bedroom. Any plans for what you are going to do with it? A little sitting area or something perhaps?


I still need to get the engineer to finish the lateral and gravity report, and he may need to come out and check the foundation and write up a separate report. It's time consuming and frustrating, but it's what the county wants.

A "reading nook" is exactly what we have planned for the space. I'm going to put in two can lights and we're going to get a nice wingback chair and side table for the space.


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Well it's good to see you're back at it, winter is just around the corner! Is widening the walls the only change you need to make to clear county? Fingers crossed for you, when's your next inspection?


So far, widening the walls to allow for R-21 is the biggest thing. I also had to replace one of the bedroom windows with a casement window so it would fulfill the egress requirement (but that was easy).

The next thing I need to check off the list is the electrical inspection. I've installed the sub-panel and just about everything is wired up. I need to take out one length of 14/2 and replace it with 14/3 because I bought a light/fan kit for the office. Once again, just a little thing and easy to do while all the studs are still exposed.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

It's lookin great TK. I agree with Molly, I love the shingle selection!


----------



## Mordessa

I agree as well. I like those tiles.


----------



## TK421

Wrapping the house and doing some painting.









_Wrapping the exterior before trim and siding goes up. I'm also hoping to finish the roof paper and get some shingles on. Gotta beat the rain!!









This is the new paint color. I put some in my sprayer and did the bay window so I could see what it will look like. It's dark, but I like it!_


----------



## mariposa0283

sorry if this question has already been asked and answered (77 pages is a lot to go through) but whats the estimated finish date for this remodel?


----------



## TK421

mariposa0283 said:


> sorry if this question has already been asked and answered (77 pages is a lot to go through) but whats the estimated finish date for this remodel?


I'm really hoping all of the exterior will be done by Halloween. I need to shingle, put u the siding, build the balcony railing, and put the front porch together with it's railing. A lot of work, but I still have hope.


----------



## mariposa0283

well the plans look amazing, im pretty anxious to see how it looks when its done.


----------



## Mordessa

Did you get all the approvals and everything now that you needed?


----------



## thatguycraig

well iv only just revisited this from last year - and it certainly has coem along!! I think my last comment was on page 8 or summot... so shows how long i have been away.

it looks great!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Did you get all the approvals and everything now that you needed?


Still working on some of the permit issues, but I can "secure for weather", so I'm doing what I can.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TK I'm so use to seeing your house with the green siding from all the pics, but have to say I like the foggy gray color (at least it looks that color on my display). Who's it by and what color is it called? All the architectual details you accent with should show up nicely against it. And a much better color for halloween too! It's coming along beautifully and I can't wait to see pics of the house with the railings and the shingles up. The front doors shown in a photo as your wife was painting them many pages ago are going to look great on the front of the house. Here's to wishing you good weather.


----------



## bethene

love the color,, and a reading nook is a fantastic idea,, I agree with Ghost of Spookie,, the door will look fabulous with the color of the house, and the trim!


----------



## TK421

Had some time before dinner to play with my router. This is what I'm thinking of putting together for the window exterior.









_This will fit around the new 2' x 4' windows I've installed. Each one is about $7 worth of lumber (2 2x4s and part of a 2x6).









Here's a bit more detail. I am using one bit for all the detail. This makes it easier and faster, but I think I chose a good bit. The style works._


----------



## N2Darkness

I like the look your going for and the routed detail will stand out when painted. I'm sure price is a factor at this point, but I think you might want to use a more exterior grade wood for this such as primed spruce. It is used on a lot of houses now for window and door casings. I would just hate for you to have to replace some of this in less than 5 years time.


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> I like the look your going for and the routed detail will stand out when painted. I'm sure price is a factor at this point, but I think you might want to use a more exterior grade wood for this such as primed spruce. It is used on a lot of houses now for window and door casings. I would just hate for you to have to replace some of this in less than 5 years time.


That's not a bad idea. I'm happy to play around with some 2x4s to get the shape and look, but I'll check Lowes tomorrow for their primed spruce.


----------



## N2Darkness

I'm not sure if you have a lumber yard around you or not like Parr, but I think it may be cheaper than Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> I'm not sure if you have a lumber yard around you or not like Parr, but I think it may be cheaper than Lowes or Home Depot.


I've got Lowes, Home Depot, Chinook Lumber, and Dunn Lumber all within a few miles of my house. For long boards, Dunn Lumber is the place to go. Dunn carries lengths up to 20 ft and above. It's great! I go to them for most of my oversized structural lumber, and I do like getting other materials from them as well.

For 2x4 hem/fir, Lowes has them for $2.48 vs. Dunn at $3.58. Dunn does offer a lower grade "green hem/fir" for $2.12, but it's prone to warping. Chinook Lumber is just overpriced. Everything I would want there is 10% - 20% higher than Lowes.

Lowes also beats the others on OSB Sheathing. The prices change daily (and they have been climbing) but right now Lowes (and HD) has OSB 7/16 sheathing for $12.97 a 4x8 sheet. (Sadly, I reemmber when it was under $5 a sheet) Dunn wants $14.43 for the same board.

I definitely shop around, and I have found different prices at different stores. The Lowes I go to has good stuff at good prices, and the sales tax is lower than a few of the other stores closer to the city.


----------



## thatguycraig

TK421 said:


> I've got Lowes, Home Depot, Chinook Lumber, and Dunn Lumber all within a few miles of my house. For long boards, Dunn Lumber is the place to go. Dunn carries lengths up to 20 ft and above. It's great! I go to them for most of my oversized structural lumber, and I do like getting other materials from them as well.
> 
> For 2x4 hem/fir, Lowes has them for $2.48 vs. Dunn at $3.58. Dunn does offer a lower grade "green hem/fir" for $2.12, but it's prone to warping. Chinook Lumber is just overpriced. Everything I would want there is 10% - 20% higher than Lowes.
> 
> Lowes also beats the others on OSB Sheathing. The prices change daily (and they have been climbing) but right now Lowes (and HD) has OSB 7/16 sheathing for $12.97 a 4x8 sheet. (Sadly, I reemmber when it was under $5 a sheet) Dunn wants $14.43 for the same board.
> 
> I definitely shop around, and I have found different prices at different stores. The Lowes I go to has good stuff at good prices, and the sales tax is lower than a few of the other stores closer to the city.


this just shows you the diff between the US and UK. i have one timber yard round here, and i emailed them a few weeks ago for some boards for the loft (u guys call it the attick or something? its the space in the roof?! ) anywho.. it was expensive!


----------



## Mordessa

Yeah, there's no way you'd find wood that cheap here in Sweden either. Which is strange considering how rich in forests and such Sweden is.


----------



## bethene

that will look great around the windows! I am so enjoying watching this come together,


----------



## Conjured Soul

I've been watching this thread since the beginning...awesome. I sure hope all the permit stuff gets straightened out, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Terror Tom

Tk, I was looking at your window molding treatment and I came up with some ideas. I hope you don't mind. I was thinking some dentil details on the top and bottom. Some medallions on the top and bottom. And using the router to make flutes on the sides. The dentil detail could be glued on with some waterproof glue and some attached with some small finish nails. I almost forgot the arched pieces under the top. Please excuse my very bad paint rendition. Kind like this:


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> Tk, I was looking at your window molding treatment and I came up with some ideas. I hope you don't mind. I was thinking some dentil details on the top and bottom. Some medallions on the top and bottom. And using the router to make flutes on the sides. The dentil detail could be glued on with some waterproof glue and some attached with some small finish nails. I almost forgot the arched pieces under the top. Please excuse my very bad paint rendition. Kind like this:


I like the addition of the dental trim at the top and bottom. I think that adds a lot to the overall look. I'll have to go Lack to lowes and pick some up. I played with the idea of running a round bit down for some flutes, but so far I haven't found the "right look". I think if I go with a smaller bit and try for two flutes per side it will look better. I also have to set up the router jig so I don't accidently go all over the place with the router.

Now tell me what I should be doing with the arch at the top, because I'm at a loss. I don't want to leave it empty, or that deep. I think I'm just inviting birds that way.

Thanks for the modifications!!


----------



## Terror Tom

Tk, how about putting a piece of plywood in there set back a little bit. Get some thin cedar board and cut out some scalloped miniature shingles to cover the plywood. Kinda like fish scales. That should keep out the birds and add a little bit of detail.


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> Tk, how about putting a piece of plywood in there set back a little bit. Get some thin cedar board and cut out some scalloped miniature shingles to cover the plywood. Kinda like fish scales. That should keep out the birds and add a little bit of detail.


I think the area is too small for that. Scallops need some height to show their curve (like a good woman, eh?) and I don't think I have that in the arch.

I joked to my wife that I could put a little naitivity scene in there! If I had some good 6" skulls, I could put them in, but I don't think my wife would go for that. 
Who knows . . . maybe after she sees them installed?


----------



## Terror Tom

How about a circular medallion on plywood? I know again with the medallions  or I thought maybe something like this.


----------



## Irishguy

Whatever you do above the windows, Make it hinged panel to lay flat and paint the inside void space black. That way, you can hide some glowing eyes up there for Halloween!


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> How about a circular medallion on plywood? I know again with the medallions  or I thought maybe something like this.


I like the idea, but I'll have to see if I have the room. The arch is pretty short.


----------



## Terror Tom

Oh, ok. I'll keep thinking. The house is really looking great by the way. I'd love to be able to do something like this myself.


----------



## TK421

I have constructed and attached the double window molding for my office windows. Thank you, Terror Tom, for your suggestion of putting dental trim on. I couldn't find anything I liked at Lowes, so I just came home and did it myself with some scrap. I have to say, I think it looks pretty good.

Everything is glued together with all-weather, waterproof glue, and I used screws for all the main pieces (much stronger against weather than a nail).

If I have time tomorrow, I'll mask off the windows and hit it with primer, then at least two coats of the exterior, anti-everything paint.









_By keeping the detail large, you can still see it from the front yard.









Just another shot that gives a little more perspective against the tower and house._


----------



## TK421

I'm still thinking about what to put in the arches above the molding, and I might still add a medallion or two. For now, I just wanted to get the main elements in place so I could appreciate them and show some progress.


----------



## Terror Tom

I was pretty hesitant to suggest anything at first, but I'm glad I did. I think it looks great. It sure looks alot better than my ugly paint sketch. More importantly, what does the boss think?


----------



## stick

Tk the Window trim looks great that you have done, it will have make the house stand out from the street. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TK421

I've been cutting more wood for the various window casings and I thought I would ask everyone a question. I like the single and double arch, but I'm wondering if I should do something special for the triple window? I can go wtih three symmetrical arches, or I can do something more significant with the middle.

This is what I'll go with if you can't make any good suggestions!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

I don't usually go for symmetry, but for what it's worth I like the three symmetrical arches. I am loving following your progress. I think it would look pretty cool if you filled in each of the arches with a custom relief of bats or a spiderweb design or something. It would just add a subtle, ever so slightly creepy awesome detail.


----------



## Irishguy

I'm getting a Tim Burton feeling looking at the triple windows. Maybe raise the arch and extend outwards it at the peak? Just a thought.


----------



## SavageEye

For me it would depend on the location of the triple window. Can you post a pic of the space?


----------



## TK421

Here's a shot from a month ago that shows where the triple window is located.


----------



## TK421

NormalLikeYou said:


> I don't usually go for symmetry, but for what it's worth I like the three symmetrical arches. I am loving following your progress. I think it would look pretty cool if you filled in each of the arches with a custom relief of bats or a spiderweb design or something. It would just add a subtle, ever so slightly creepy awesome detail.


I like that idea. I"ll have to see what I can come up with down the road.


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


>


*I am assuming that you are talking about these three windows, second floor on the right(?) I don't think that a single "arch" (for lack of a better word) would work here. I think you will be fine with the arch over each window. And for what it is worth, I kind of liked the windows that you had in the original drawing that did not have an "arch".*


----------



## Deadna

TK421 said:


> I like that idea. I"ll have to see what I can come up with down the road.


Gotta go with bats to match your neat weathervane!


----------



## Forever Haunting

If you wanted to vary the window details, you might want to consider making the windows on the middle and end towers different from the windows that are set back (i.e. the windows below the circular dormers), For example, the tower windows could have the pediments (i.e. the "arch") and the "set back" windows could have no pediments. I think this would help to emphasize the towers and vary the facade. 

I am thoroughly enjoying following your progress and admire your creativity and initiative. You are doing what most of us dream about.


----------



## N2Darkness

Since your pretty handy with the computer models, what does it look like with a larger arch in the middle of the three windows? having it go slightly higher. Also check out this Etsy page, they have some really cool metal spiderwebs that would look really neat in the open arches. http://www.etsy.com/listing/104096457/18-odd-twisted-barbed-wire-corner-spider?ref=cat2_gallery_16


----------



## TK421

Hmmm . . . different details. Well, that means I have to me even MORE creative! Might have to go back to some of my books and take a look.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Window trim looks good - what kind of lumber did you end up going with? I remember earlier in the thread spruce was mentioned. The dental trim was a good addition.


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Window trim looks good - what kind of lumber did you end up going with? I remember earlier in the thread spruce was mentioned. The dental trim was a good addition.


I lucked out and got some reclaimed spruce (Thank you Craigslist). I'm sawing it down to the proper dimensions. I"m hoping I have enough, but if I need some more, I can pick it up from Dunn lumber.

I'm also priming everything! Front, back, etc. Then I secure it and and I'll put on two coats of exterior trim paint.


----------



## stick

I like the triple arch at this time but you may come up with something better so I will wait.


----------



## lisa48317

TK421 said:


> Hmmm . . . different details. Well, that means I have to me even MORE creative! Might have to go back to some of my books and take a look.


I'm leaning the opposite direction. Since it's located under that awesome round window - I'd keep the triple window simple, so as not to detract from it. Just my 2 cents! Now the round window might look cool with a spider web on it........


----------



## TK421

Okay, This is what I came up with. This will distinguish the triple window and give it some character.


----------



## stick

TK I like it.


----------



## TK421

It's a small accomplishment, but I feel better. I was able to get the new shingles and started putting them on. I can't get in trouble for re-roofing the existing section of roof, so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Deaths Reach

TK421 said:


> I can't get in trouble for re-roofing the existing section of roof, so that's what I'm doing.


I guess as long as the evil woman in the county planners office doesn't see this thread you're good to go - hahahaha.


----------



## savagehaunter

Looking greak TK. I hope you can have it mostly done for haunting season!


----------



## Mordessa

TK, I'm just curious, why did you choose to go with three windows rather than a picture window for your bedroom? Was there a practical reason or was it your preference? It looks like the perfect spot for a picture window to me. 

Not to give you any extra work to do or anything, but have you tried making a sketch of the three windows with one top over all of them, in the same style, rather than individual arches? I'm thinking something along the lines of taking that middle top in your last posted sketch and extending it to the full length of all three windows and then having just one mild arch, which a cool spiderweb-like latticey thing in there. I wish I could sketch what I'm thinking, but that's the best I can do. Not sure how well it would work, but might be interesting to see if it would, if a sketch of something like that doesn't take too long or too much effort. lol 

I do love that notch in the middle of the center arch though. That adds a lot to the character, in my opinion. (Plus it'd be a fun place to up a spider or a small skull or bat during the season just as an accent.  )


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> TK, I'm just curious, why did you choose to go with three windows rather than a picture window for your bedroom? Was there a practical reason or was it your preference? It looks like the perfect spot for a picture window to me.


Building code states every bedroom must have an alternate means of exit, like an emergency window. This means the window has to open with a minimum area of 5.7 sq ft. Because of this "egress window" requirement, I couldn't put in a larger, fixed window. More than that, I really wanted to keep the windows consistant and in fashion with the victorian style. The victorian homes I've looked at don't have large windows. They have narrow windows, but will opten put two or three together for more light.



Mordessa said:


> Not to give you any extra work to do or anything, but have you tried making a sketch of the three windows with one top over all of them, in the same style, rather than individual arches? I'm thinking something along the lines of taking that middle top in your last posted sketch and extending it to the full length of all three windows and then having just one mild arch, which a cool spiderweb-like latticey thing in there. I wish I could sketch what I'm thinking, but that's the best I can do. Not sure how well it would work, but might be interesting to see if it would, if a sketch of something like that doesn't take too long or too much effort. lol


Funny you should say that. That was my first design! After drawing it up, I just didn't like it was much as the individual arches. I thought they added more distinction and detail.












Mordessa said:


> I do love that notch in the middle of the center arch though. That adds a lot to the character, in my opinion. (Plus it'd be a fun place to up a spider or a small skull or bat during the season just as an accent.  )


I like the notch, too. I was worried it might not be in keeping with a victorian as it is a bit more on the Italianate side, but the two do go hand-in-hand.


----------



## witchy poo

I don't comment much on this thread but I read it every time you post. I just want to say that I love what you are doing and can't wait to see the final pics


----------



## Mordessa

I can see why you didn't like this first sketch you did, the arch looks somewhat odd, like it's not high enough to compliment the windows or something. What if you raised the arch that you have in that last sketch so that it's the same proportion as it has as the middle window and then put the notch back in? How would that look? I was thinking the whole thing above the windows, with the dentil thing and everything stretching all the way across, and then the arch above that. Would that appeal more to you?

I'm not an expert on Victorian architecture, but I think they all sorta borrowed from each other at that time, didn't they? I know there are some Victorian manors that I've seen with notches like that.  Just a thought.

I think it's great that you are letting us give you our input, even if you don't use most of it, it is awesome of you to let us feel like we're involved in this particular dream project!!  Thanks for that!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> I can see why you didn't like this first sketch you did, the arch looks somewhat odd, like it's not high enough to compliment the windows or something. What if you raised the arch that you have in that last sketch so that it's the same proportion as it has as the middle window and then put the notch back in? How would that look? I was thinking the whole thing above the windows, with the dentil thing and everything stretching all the way across, and then the arch above that. Would that appeal more to you?


I can't raise the arch too much because I have a corbel run above the windows, under the mansard roof. This is part of the eleveation illustration that shows the corbels under the roof. I don't want the window trim to bump into that row.












Mordessa said:


> I'm not an expert on Victorian architecture, but I think they all sorta borrowed from each other at that time, didn't they? I know there are some Victorian manors that I've seen with notches like that.  Just a thought.


You're right, they did all borrow from one another. Victorian, Edwardian, Gothic, Federalist, Stick, Italianate, etc. So I think I'm save putting things I like on the house.



Mordessa said:


> I think it's great that you are letting us give you our input, even if you don't use most of it, it is awesome of you to let us feel like we're involved in this particular dream project!!  Thanks for that!


Collaboration can be a gift. Some of the ideas people have put forward are very useful.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Dude you're a lot more patient than I am. I just realized that when you put the siding on you'll have to cut it to match all these angles and arches and stuff. Guess there's no real easy way to knock it out quick, is there?


----------



## savagehaunter

I LOVE what you have done to your house TK. I hope you build a Cousin IT prop to look out one of the windows. I really think it is an old school gothic looking house now.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

It's been a while since I've had time to visit this thread. Love the casements, and the triple window plan looks especially nice TK. What problems are they giving you with the permits?


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> It's been a while since I've had time to visit this thread. Love the casements, and the triple window plan looks especially nice TK. What problems are they giving you with the permits?


The county isn't making things difficult. They gave me a list of things I need to draw up and I've been too busy to get everything done. It took me three weeks to find an engineer that had the time to help, but wouldn't charge me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> The county isn't making things difficult. They gave me a list of things I need to draw up and I've been too busy to get everything done. It took me three weeks to find an engineer that had the time to help, but wouldn't charge me an arm and a leg.



That's good to hear. Some inspectors & the permitting process can be a downright pain to work with. Yeah, engie's tend to ask seemingly outlandish rates, but I'm glad you found decent one to help out.  


Has the inspector gotten everything squared away, or are you still waiting for the inspection?


----------



## TK421

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> That's good to hear. Some inspectors & the permitting process can be a downright pain to work with. Yeah, engie's tend to ask seemingly outlandish rates, but I'm glad you found decent one to help out.
> 
> Has the inspector gotten everything squared away, or are you still waiting for the inspection?


So far, so good, but I need to finish some drawings that detail the beams, brackets, and loads. Then take that over to the engineer so he can confirm and stamp everything. Once the engineer stamps the plans, then the inspector can come out to make sure I'm following the plans.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

TK421 said:


> So far, so good, but I need to finish some drawings that detail the beams, brackets, and loads. Then take that over to the engineer so he can confirm and stamp everything. Once the engineer stamps the plans, then the inspector can come out to make sure I'm following the plans.



Gotta love the bureaucracy. The long way around the elbow to get to your... I kid, I kid (only if there's a bureaucrat reading this. If there isn't, then I'm definitely not kidding). =D


----------



## TK421

I was able to put up a few more shinges, insulate the stairs to the attic, put another window together, and clean up and prepare for the rain that everyone says is coming this evening.









_Getting the R-15 in place to help with the soon to arrive colder nights.









Here's a pic of the three windows from inside the master bedroom. Need to finish updating plans so inspector can approve and I can drywall.









Here's a shot of the tower over the garage. Put in the three windows and it's looking pretty cool.









Just had to complete that section of roofing. I'll probably start doing more, because I really want to get the roof on.









Shot one of the completed windows for the master bedroom. Loving the keystone trim!!









I wasn't able to prime everything, but I wanted to get it in place. I love the primed sprice because it has that aged look. Makes it creepy. Just off-white and uneven enough to look old and worn._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love the look of the roof shingles. And oh my the outside of the house is really starting to look like your plans now! You guys must be so excited to see the progress each day as more gets completed. I know when our kitchen was taken down to the studs and being remodeled there was this really long period when it seemed like not much was happening, and then it suddenly started to look like a kitchen. Hope the rain holds off for you guys..


----------



## N2Darkness

TK421 said:


> [/I]


Just curious, doesn't your window framing need cripplers next to your jack studs? Doesn't look like there is enough support for the windows underneath.

Your outside window trim looks great! Gonna be a pain in the butt to side around though.


----------



## TK421

N2Darkness said:


> Just curious, doesn't your window framing need cripplers next to your jack studs? Doesn't look like there is enough support for the windows underneath.
> 
> Your outside window trim looks great! Gonna be a pain in the butt to side around though.


HA! You're absolutely correct, I just haven't put them in yet. It you look in the lower right of the photo, you can see one of them leaning against the wall.


----------



## TK421

Okay, N2Darkness, is that better? Felt I needed to finish the job before others comment.


----------



## Terra

The windows and their trim is so cool. The arches are beautiful.


----------



## N2Darkness

Yes better, but don't you have to have one on each side as well? I'm not 100% positive. Here is a diagram I found on-line.


----------



## Terror Tom

That witch should be wearing a hard hat!!!! What would OSHA think? Looking great TK! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Halloweenie717

Hi, I'm new to the Halloween Forum (just joined Sept 2012). So is this finished & where can I view? The garage was awesome!


----------



## TK421

I've never seen a window done that way. Usually, it's two kings and a jack or two (or three) depending on the width of the window. One difference I see is that I use a double sill beneath the window, instead of the single shown in your pic. I've always gone with the double sill below the window, but I'll check with my engineer tomorrow. If I have to redo it, that means I have to redo ALL the windows. YIKES!


----------



## TK421

Halloweenie717 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the Halloween Forum (just joined Sept 2012). So is this finished & where can I view? The garage was awesome!


This is a current build. I'm working on it daily, hoping I can get everything done by Halloween.


----------



## TK421

Hopefully, I can throw a cripple on either side and call it good.


----------



## N2Darkness

TK421 said:


> I've never seen a window done that way. Usually, it's two kings and a jack or two (or three) depending on the width of the window. One difference I see is that I use a double sill beneath the window, instead of the single shown in your pic. I've always gone with the double sill below the window, but I'll check with my engineer tomorrow. If I have to redo it, that means I have to redo ALL the windows. YIKES!


Shouldn't have to redo anything, just add more bracing or cripples. Either one on each side and 1 in the middle for sheet rock attachment or 2 cripples in the middle to help even out the sill support. Both illustrated examples are correct and I'm sure your engineer will agree.


----------



## Mordessa

Oh wow TK! Those windows look great!  Must be so nice having all that light in the rooms too. I love big windows or lots of windows in a house. Those tower windows are so cool too. Is that room part of the attic or will that be a bedroom?


----------



## znelson710

I love second empire/Victorian architecture! You certainly have bitten off a large piece but you don't seem to be struggling too much with it. Looks awesome can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Oh wow TK! Those windows look great!  Must be so nice having all that light in the rooms too. I love big windows or lots of windows in a house. Those tower windows are so cool too. Is that room part of the attic or will that be a bedroom?


Let's see, the triple windows on the far right are the master bedroom. The double windows of the lower tower section are my new home office. The other set of double windows on the left are my oldest daughter's room, which will eventually become a guest suite, and the single window on the far left is a window in the guest suite closet.

The two shorter windows above the double office windows are part of the attic.


----------



## TK421

Bit of a delay in working on the house, had a sore throat since Sunday and finally went to the doctor today. Found out I have strep throat.


----------



## Forever Haunting

Hoping your better soon.


----------



## Deaths Reach

how much time do you have to finish the roof/insulation before it starts getting cold outside?


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> how much time do you have to finish the roof/insulation before it starts getting cold outside?


The house is already completely insulated. The R-30 has been laid between the second floor and the attic. The attic and roof is all cold space.


----------



## boneyard girl

I read this thread in its entirety the other night, and I'm blown away. Kudos to you for your work so far, it's a night and day difference already!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow, that stinks.  Hope you're feeling better soon TK.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

TK, it's going around, my son, myself and my wife have sore throats... at first we thought it was from opening day at the fair, but that was almost a week ago and we still have it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mordessa

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well TK! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Deaths Reach

TK421 said:


> The house is already completely insulated. The R-30 has been laid between the second floor and the attic. The attic and roof is all cold space.


That's good news! It's hard to tell with some of the pics, and sometimes I miss a post here or there. Glad you guys will stay warm!


----------



## lisa48317

Get better soon!!


----------



## TK421

Oh, you have strep throat and it's painful to swallow anything, take these pills twice a day for the next 10 days.


----------



## Gothikim

TK421 said:


> Oh, you have strep throat and it's painful to swallow anything, take these pills twice a day for the next 10 days.
> 
> That is just cruel. I'm not a fan of shots, but I'd rather have a big old antibiotic shot than take those horsepills!
> 
> Get better soon!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Jebuz, what type of cruel, sadistic doc do you have?!? Freaking horse pills! I might be inclined to give him a kick in the jimmy for that one... Lol!


----------



## TK421

Not even strep throat can stop me! 

The second dose of antibiotics seems to be working. As long as I drink tea continuously, my throat is starting to feel better.

This morning, at 10am, my front porch was nothing but joists.










But this evening, at 6:30pm, I have a solid, beautiful front porch with proper skirting.









_Clean, smooth, and solid as a rock. Down the road, I plan on breaking up the last of the aggregate path and replace with brick.









This pic shows the new porch against the new house color.









And here's the other side of the porch, showing the old house color.









Standing against the garage wall, looking down all 33 feet of front porch.









And looking back from the other side._

I have the lumber and will build a very nice front step tomorrow morning. The step will be a little over 8 feet wide and will have a gentle curve to it. (I hope). The gap at the front of the porch where the exposed skirting can be seen will be covered by a porch cap. It's a nice piece of bullnosed ceder that will protect the edge and act as a raised plate for the railing ballusters.

We're also going to coat the step and porch with Deck Restore. This stuff is absolutely fantastic. It acts as a filling, self-leveling, texturizing sealer.


----------



## witchy poo

Looking great. Love the new color and the huge long porch. I noticed a jack o lantern door mat and had to chuckle.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I was checking out that Restore paint at Home Depot the other day. I have been looking at cheaper floor coverings for a basement floor and am going to use that.


----------



## tupes

This is really looking awesome....


----------



## Growler

O.k., a couple of questions. Do you think you will be done in time for Halloween this year? Do you have time on the side to still build your Halloween props for this year or will it just be the big redo? Just curious. I love how this is looking and am completely jealous! You are doing such a great job and everything is looking fantastic.


----------



## TK421

Growler said:


> O.k., a couple of questions. Do you think you will be done in time for Halloween this year?


I am really hoping I will be done (with the outside) by Halloween. That is my goal.



Growler said:


> Do you have time on the side to still build your Halloween props for this year or will it just be the big redo? Just curious.


I don'gt think I'll have any time to build new props this year. I am hoping to reuse many of my existing props, but the house itself is the big new prop for this year. Of course, I did buy some of the pose-n-stay skeletons from Costco this year, so I will definitely be putting those up as well.



Growler said:


> I love how this is looking and am completely jealous! You are doing such a great job and everything is looking fantastic.


Thanks! I'm really liking how it's coming together.


----------



## TK421

More progress today. I was able to build the front step, which took some real time because I wanted to have a curve. Also did some more painting.









_This is the front step up to the porch. it's upside down on the horses, but you can see the curve to the front. This step is 8' 9" and measures 14" deep at the center.









I wanted to make it extremly sturdy. I also primed the whole thing. Want to protect it as much as possible.









Got out the sprayer and painted more of the siding. Having the porch in place made it nice and easy.









The more I paint this color on the house, the more I like it. It's going to look great. I also primed the porch skirt. Eventually, it will be the same grey as the house.









Now I'm just showing off. So proud of the front porch.









I might have to redo the trim around the bay window so it matches the other window trim I'm putting on the front of the house.









End of the day and I put the step in front of the porch to see how it will look. I want to cover the porch and step with the Deck Restore stuff to protect it from the weather and give traction. The pieces that are primed will be painted grey like the house.









Hmmm, it's so long, I'm worried it might not come out far enough. Does it look stubby?









Looking straight on at the front step and eventual front doors. My plan was to have a post on each side of the step to tie into the main porch posts.









Also did some more priming on the main window block today._


----------



## Gothikim

The front step looks fine as is. If you go any deeper with it, you'll have to make it deep enough for a person to take 2 steps before they step up on the porch, and that might be tricky. 

Great progress, especially when sick!


----------



## thatguycraig

looking awsome. i agree the colour looks great


----------



## Dr. Phibes

will the window trim remain white or fade to black? I look forward to you painting with that restore product. what color are you going with?


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


> Now I'm just showing off. So proud of the front porch.


*I am really good at spending other people's money  …  You are going to replace this window with a double hung one right? Looking good!!! Glad to see that your strep is not getting you down!*


----------



## TK421

SavageEye said:


> *I am really good at spending other people's money  …  You are going to replace this window with a double hung one right? Looking good!!! Glad to see that your strep is not getting you down!*


For now, I'm going to keep the window the way it is. I'm spending enough money. Down the road, I may redo the window, or the whole wall section.


----------



## blackfog

TK everyday this is the first thread I check to see if you have added more pics of your house. I have to say that it is looking amazing and love what you are creating. It is truly a work of art!


----------



## Pseudonym

Me too. Seeing the progress is truly amazing!


----------



## TK421

Looks like a light work day while stuff is out for review, so I started the morning by priming more window casings. I hope to put the texture coating on the front porch next.









_Two more frames cut, glued, fastened, and now primed.









Got the big bucket in a medium grey color. Hope it works out._


----------



## TK421

So here's what the front porch looked like at 10 o'clock this morning...


















And this is what it looks like at 11:30am, after the first coat of Deck Restore (granite colored). Working with this stuff, I think I may have spent $78 for a bucket of MonsterMud with sand in it! It certainly has the same consistancy.


















And here's the front step with the first coat.


----------



## TK421

Primed the window casings this morning and installed them this afternoon. Also waiting for the Deck Restore to dry. So far, so good. I do see a few spots where I'm going to want a second coat.


----------



## -neXus-

I remember seeing that restore stuff not long ago and thought it would be great to paint onto tombstones to give it that really textured, pitted look... and from what I'm seeing I think I was right! If only it were cheaper. Everything is looking awesome!


----------



## Penumbra

Great job! Halloween is closing in, but so are you!


----------



## TK421

-neXus- said:


> I remember seeing that restore stuff not long ago and thought it would be great to paint onto tombstones to give it that really textured, pitted look... and from what I'm seeing I think I was right! If only it were cheaper. Everything is looking awesome!


At Lowes, you can get a gallon for $20 and have it tinted to any color you want!


----------



## The Red Hallows

So, when's the Haunter's Party going to be TK?


----------



## TK421

Well, If it's a Haunter's roofing party, I'm hoping it will be pretty soon. 

I'm still waiting for my Engineer to wrap things up so I can go back to the county. Once that happens, I'm going to work non-stop on getting the house finished.


----------



## HauntedHorror

Wow, it's really coming along! I don't think I've posted in this thread before, I had been lurking to see all your awesome pics of your work but i think i missed some. What did you end up doing with the garage?


----------



## TK421

I wish I could have gotten so much more done this weekend, but at least I was trying. I framed out the front entry, installed the two carriage lights (I'll have to take them off to finish the front, then put them back) put up some more shingles, and started to build one of the two door dormers over the garage.









_Reframed the entry to be "up to code" 2x6 framing.









Put in the carriage lights and wired them up. I know I'll have to take them down to finish siding the front, but I really wanted to get some porch lights.









A close up of one of the lights. Got these dirt cheap off eBay.









Framing one of the two door dormers. Takes a while to get all the cuts right.









There will be a second door dormer to the right. Of course, I still need to build the doors, too!









Simple shot of the house on Sunday afternoon._


----------



## 22606

Looking very nice so far, TK.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I wanna SO MOVE INTO THAT HOUSE It is looking GREAT ALREADY


----------



## IowaGuy

Need a roommate? I clean :-D


----------



## znelson710

This is just amazing!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

An impressive build. Those carriage lights will look amazing against the painted siding. No doubt, it will be an imposing structure for the TOTs to visit on Halloween night.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

This has me in awe, you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## James B.

That porch is looking awesome. Your roof line is fantastic.


----------



## dane82

halloween and home design...this is pretty much my dream thread. i apologize if this has already been mentioned somewhere in the thread, but what design software do you use?


----------



## TK421

dane82 said:


> halloween and home design...this is pretty much my dream thread. i apologize if this has already been mentioned somewhere in the thread, but what design software do you use?


You are the first person to ask. Believe it or not, I don't have any design program specific to architecture or home design. My primary art program is Macromedia Freehand! I don't know if you can even buy it anymore, but it's just the best. I've been using versions of it for 20 years and I'm still very happy with it. Macromedia was a great company, but they were bought by Adobe. Freehand became Illustrator. I like Illustrator, but they changed it just enough I keep going back to my copy of Freehand because I know every little trick.










Everything you see is "hand drawn" so to speak. I have to go in and put in every line, color, shade, etc. So you can imagine the work that goes into some of the 3D images I've put together. It can take some time!


----------



## frogkid11

Victorian Second Empire house styles are so awesome and I am so envious that you are recreating one. Way to go and I'm having so much fun watching as you progress.


----------



## dane82

TK421 said:


> Everything you see is "hand drawn" so to speak. I have to go in and put in every line, color, shade, etc. So you can imagine the work that goes into some of the 3D images I've put together. It can take some time!


that's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Vader_the_White

That is very amazing! That is true dedication to Halloween.


----------



## znelson710

For 3d modeling I use SolidWorks. For the frame view, you could create one piece and use copies of it over and over. I designed our deck in Solidworks. I get it for free through my school Texas A&M Whoop

!


----------



## TK421

That looks great! I'll have to take a look at that software. It would be nice to have a tru 3D program that would allow 2D building with 3D rendering for spins and modeling.


----------



## TK421

You're very lucky to have that software, it's pricy. Looks like some good stuff.


----------



## znelson710

Ya solidworks is expensive but it's fairly intuitive in its use. I use it to model everything before I build it. I modeled a jack in the box on a scissor mech freshman year to really see how things interacted with each other and what the true motion of the mechanism would be. I could change sizes of members to see what would happen with out too much headache.


----------



## TK421

Do you have the full version or the student version? Just curious.


----------



## znelson710

Student version. It has mor features than I use. I have never wished the program did something it doesn't


----------



## thatguycraig

my new photoshop cs6 has some nice 3d modeling in it..... i dont really use anything 3d so not tried it... but its always an option i suppose. ialso get it free through work (high school) and we have the delux enterprise edition...so i have photoshop, aswell as all of the old macromedia stuff liek flash, fireworks and illustrator


----------



## GhostTown

3D is my gig. Been a modeler/rigger/animator for the last 9 years. Though I use 3ds Max and Maya, I have used Blender in the past to create a few things for a client and it's pretty powerful software, and it's 100% free. I've heard that since I've used it they have made it quite a bit more user friendly.

If you're wanting to learn one, you might as well learn the free one!


----------



## jimmyzdc

So while venturing down our remodel. I found this....I so want to put one on the house. Was thinking you would like it too.


http://www.whitehallproducts.com/index.php/products/details/C1068










http://www.whitehallproducts.com/images/products/719455002469_a.jpg


----------



## mandythered

What about Google sketch up? Pretty awesome program, free. I have no idea how it matches up to what you guys use, as I use it to build story boards for film, and I know some people who design sets with it. It's a neat program, I like the FREE. It could be very inferior for what you do, but I'm pretty sure I have seen some extensive builds done in it for remodeling etc. Check it out.


----------



## dane82

mandythered said:


> What about Google sketch up? Pretty awesome program, free. I have no idea how it matches up to what you guys use, as I use it to build story boards for film, and I know some people who design sets with it. It's a neat program, I like the FREE. It could be very inferior for what you do, but I'm pretty sure I have seen some extensive builds done in it for remodeling etc. Check it out.


google sketch up is a powerful tool, especially for a free tool. my problem with it was that it didn't seem to be a particularly intuitive program.


----------



## TK421

GhostTown said:


> 3D is my gig. Been a modeler/rigger/animator for the last 9 years. Though I use 3ds Max and Maya, I have used Blender in the past to create a few things for a client and it's pretty powerful software, and it's 100% free. I've heard that since I've used it they have made it quite a bit more user friendly.
> 
> If you're wanting to learn one, you might as well learn the free one!


If I ever have the time, I'd love to check out Blender and see what I can get it to do.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I use civil 3d daily as I am a design technology specialist for a civil firm. The latest Autodesk package we got has some heavy duty software that came with civil 3d. Anyway, the house is looking good.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

holy awesome!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*How's the house coming?*


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> *How's the house coming?*


It's coming. My engineer seems to be in the wind. He said he'd review my stuff Monday or Tuesday. Now it's Thursday and he hasn't done anything. I might have to go searching for a third engineer. I need this stuff done!!

Regardless of the county (they're already mad at me) I have my brother-in-law coming down this weekend to roof the house. That's going to make a huge difference.


----------



## TK421

*Can anyone recommend an engineer in Washington State (prefereably Snohomish County: Lynnwood/Everett area)?*

I've tried three engineers around Everett and Lynnwood and none of them have been reliable enough to complete the work. I have drawn up my own plans, based on IBC 2009 (that's what the county follows) and I can't get an engineer to look over my plans and get back to me!

The county wants the plans ASAP. I've been trying for two months, but no engineer has followed through.


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


> *Can anyone recommend an engineer in Washington State (prefereably Snohomish County: Lynnwood/Everett area)?*
> 
> I've tried three engineers around Everett and Lynnwood and none of them have been reliable enough to complete the work. I have drawn up my own plans, based on IBC 2009 (that's what the county follows) and I can't get an engineer to look over my plans and get back to me!
> 
> The county wants the plans ASAP. I've been trying for two months, but no engineer has followed through.


Structural Engineer???


----------



## TK421

I am officially on my 4th Engineer for this remodel. I can't believe it, but it's true. #1 was too expensive, so he almost immediately passed the project on to #2. #2 thought he could do it, but ended up not having enough down time because a much larger project came up. #3 seemed to be a good fit, but he was sick for two weeks and finally passed my project onto a compatriot. So, Friday afternoon I sent out the plans again, hoping that this time the Engineer will be able to look at my plans and provide the proper calculations I need to give to the county.

This portion (dealing with the county) has by far been the most difficult element of the remodel.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow and oh oh oh TK! 
I recall when all we ever wanted from you was permission to use your Cider House signs? Those bye-gone days of yore... ah me... 
Now times have changed. Now we want MORE! It seems you just can't stop tempting us with your design skills! 

SO what's it gonna be? Luv em and leave em? Build a simple cider hut and then build up a spectacular house for all us haunters to drool over? You skamp you!!

Even my house is telling me: "Don't forget about me TK -- I was one of your first admirers, wasn't I? I'm an old brick traditional in Cincinnati just waiting for your magic touch!!" (wink wink!)


Great job on everything and I too hope that your engineer issue gets resolved and soon. BOO!
Hey one more thing --- in all the great build shots - I gotsta ask - where did you hide your family? BOO!
*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Dang TK...can't get a break at all eh? Here's to hoping the new engie comes through for you buddy.  


This is what I was referring to earlier when dealing with the bureaucratic end of builds. What should go smoothly & seamlessly, just get's all kinds of screwed up when you get to this stage of the game. 

I've often mused as to whether the large construction corps grease a few (every?) palm(s), as I wonder why they can get everything done in a timely fashion. Especially after having torn out their blatantly substandard work on remodels, work that never should have passed any type of "inspection" in the first place. So much for being fair and impartial, as the process is supposed to be.


----------



## TK421

Had a good weekend getting stuff done. I'm on my fourth Engineer and I'm tired of the whole thing, so I'm just building. 









_Started with the ceiling of the front porch.









Cut the beadboard panels to fit. Time consuming, but rewarding.









Looking pretty clean.









Continuing to put up shingles on the mansard roof sections.









Wrapping the door dormers in roofing felt. Making sure to protect from the rain to come.









Shingled the right side of the main roof and the round dormer. Still need to trim the excess from the dormer roof.









Shingled and trimmed the door dormers.









A nice shot on Sunday evening of the house with the weekend shingling at an end._


----------



## SavageEye

That last picture sure tells a great story! The shingles are giving it life!


----------



## Jaybo

How the heck do you have the energy to do all of that? I built a basic 8x8x8 foot box this weekend and I'm wiped. My builder-fu is weak. I must train harder. LOL! Your house is really starting to look amazing.


----------



## SpookyDude44

I've often thought that the next house we buy will have to have great haunt character, never thought of converting an existing structure. You are far braver than I.


----------



## Danielj2705

WOW!! That last picture is amazing! I can imagine it fully finished now  you must be proud


----------



## Deaths Reach

It's good to see you back to work on the roof - county or no county! Really, it's not like they can stop you from finishing your house, you are the owner after all. Looking good!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

UPDATE!?

Can we get an update?


----------



## TK421

TheEighthPlague said:


> UPDATE!?
> 
> Can we get an update?


Sorry, been busy working, need to take some pics this evening to show progress. 

Finally had a really good meeting with the Engineer. Looks good, he gave me a few pointers. Should have an approved set of plans to take to the county next week!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Been wondering how things were going, hadn't dropped in for a few weeks. Glad things are a go. We've had hot to warm to cool days and cool evenings. How are things holding up for you? When will you be water tight?


----------



## TK421

*Need Input!*

I'm about to order the round windows for the two dormers and the main tower. Which style is the best?


----------



## Slice of Dead

I am new to the forum but dropped in to say OMG your skills/house are amazing! What a dream to be able to create something this fabulous!


----------



## jdubbya

TK421 said:


> *Need Input!*
> 
> I'm about to order the round windows for the two dormers and the main tower. Which style is the best?


I'm partial to the first one; simple and clean. The second looks like a ship portal and I don't care for the "X factor" on the third.


----------



## SavageEye

First one.


----------



## IowaGuy

First one

Second one looks like it belongs on a submarine

3rd is just...well weird


----------



## stick

I have to say the first one also. The second one looks tome like the old deep sea diver helmets.


----------



## im the goddess

I like the left, middle is okay, and I don't like the right at all.
To me, the left one is cleaner, less busy.


TK421 said:


> *Need Input!*
> 
> I'm about to order the round windows for the two dormers and the main tower. Which style is the best?


----------



## Willodean

I like the first one


----------



## Terror Tom

The first one but maybe the third one if the grid looked more like a spider web!


----------



## Lisaloo

I like the first one as well. The third one reminds me of a trivial pursuit game piece.


----------



## thatguycraig

TK421 said:


> *Need Input!*
> 
> I'm about to order the round windows for the two dormers and the main tower. Which style is the best?


first. although i dont really think that people can "see" the third not in context... it wouldnt look that weird in person, but i odo still think the first


----------



## vwgirl

I like option 1.


----------



## -neXus-

I like option 1. I feel like I need to play tic tac toe on option two.. and if I think that, I think your kids may get the same idea... I liked option three but I read the comment someone said about "X-factor," and now that's all I can look at.


----------



## Killamira

I really do like the first


----------



## Haunted Nana

I agree with every oen else I love the forst on the other 2 just don't seem to fit well wit theme of the house. I WANT YOUR HOUSE!! I LOVE IT. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## camsauce

1 is ok
2 looks like a sewer grate
3 is my pick but rotate the orientation such that it lines up vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## TK421

camsauce said:


> 1 is ok
> 2 looks like a sewer grate
> 3 is my pick but rotate the orientation such that it lines up vertically instead of horizontally.


I don't know if I could rotate the third option. I think the round windows are designed with draining, and rotating it (even 30 degrees) might invalidate the drain holes.

I think this is the style I would really want, but it's not a factory option. To do this, I would need to purchase the round windows without any styles, and then build my own and attach them to the bare window. I've found some kits out there, but none that offer the inner circle style. I sent an email to one business, New Panes, to see if that is something they could do. 

BTW, if anyone wants to add grids to their windows, check this place out. It's a really cool and inexpensive system.


----------



## Haunted Nana

TK421 said:


> I don't know if I could rotate the third option. I think the round windows are designed with draining, and rotating it (even 30 degrees) might invalidate the draim holes.
> 
> I think this is the style I would really want, but it's not a factory option. To do this, I would need to purchase the round windows without any styles, and then build my own and attach them to the bare window. I've found some kits out there (


That window is cool too!! Looks complicated but from what I have seen so far you can DO ANYTHING. What ever you choose will look great and it's your home so whatever you want will be great.


----------



## The Red Hallows

TK421 said:


> I don't know if I could rotate the third option. I think the round windows are designed with draining, and rotating it (even 30 degrees) might invalidate the draim holes.
> 
> I think this is the style I would really want, but it's not a factory option. To do this, I would need to purchase the round windows without any styles, and then build my own and attach them to the bare window. I've found some kits out there (


Hey, I like that one above the best, but since it wasn't an option (dare I say yet)

then out of the three, I would say the first. I have an urge to play tic tac toe on the middle one.


----------



## immecor

I would say option 1. The reason is if you want to put a prop in the window you don't want to obstruct the view to much.


----------



## znelson710

The first. It looks classic, I mean the other 2 ibthink would look a little off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's my 2 cents from a Halloween perspective. I don't care for Option 3 or 4. 

I like the simplicity of Option 1 from a purely house aesthetic. As for props in it, we have faux window panes in some of our windows and really wish we didn't. Looks great on the house but hate it come halloween-time every year. Our panels are sandwiched between our dual pane windows so unless we replace the wimdow we're stuck with them forever. I particularly dislike these windows in our front bedroom which are visible from the street and _otherwise perfect for decorating for halloween_. The pane lines IMO _ruin_ the look of any projections like Hallowindow that I do in that room. Even if I want to put up one of those plastic scenesetter window panels, the lines are in the way. From a decorating standpoint I think a line straight down the middle would be the worst placement. 

Option 2 would aesthetically be my second choice for the house. From a halloween perspective I like it better for halloween use than Option 1 in that to me it looks a light you might find in a ship. And a window without any panes (a possible Option 5) would look more like a ship's porthole. Better for pirate's themes if you want to go that route. Plus Porthole Option 5 would give you a great clear window for projecting searchlights, eyeballs, etc from. Just a thought. 

Hey do they make panes panels that you can snap into place on the inside and remove? Like for cleaning the window, replacing the window glass or for halloween decorating? I noticed that you didn't add paning to any of your other windows. 

BTW are these going to be fixed windows or will they open inward? A window that opens would let you have props coming out of the house like a ghost flying out or tentacles from a giant optopus. Just another thought.


----------



## Growler

I looked at it this morning and also thought one was the better option. Two and three look more nautical to me. One looks creepier, kind of like the upstair curved windows from the Amityville horror. Love the progress you are making!


----------



## jimmyzdc

I like option 1 as well. You already have a lot of detail going on and I think simpler would be better. But agree with Ghost of Spookie....I wish there was a way to easily remove the bars during Halloween time.


----------



## Growler

We have patio doors that have a lattice work inset. That way we have huge plain windows that let in a lot of light in the winter and then I just snap in the inserts for the upgraded look in the summer. You can go that route as an option.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's my 2 cents from a Halloween perspective. I don't care for Option 3 or 4.
> 
> I like the simplicity of Option 1 from a purely house aesthetic. As for props in it, we have faux window panes in some of our windows and really wish we didn't. Looks great on the house but hate it come halloween-time every year. Our panels are sandwiched between our dual pane windows so unless we replace the wimdow we're stuck with them forever. I particularly dislike these windows in our front bedroom which are visible from the street and _otherwise perfect for decorating for halloween_. The pane lines IMO _ruin_ the look of any projections like Hallowindow that I do in that room. Even if I want to put up one of those plastic scenesetter window panels, the lines are in the way. From a decorating standpoint I think a line straight down the middle would be the worst placement.
> 
> Option 2 would aesthetically be my second choice for the house. From a halloween perspective I like it better for halloween use than Option 1 in that to me it looks a light you might find in a ship. And a window without any panes (a possible Option 5) would look more like a ship's porthole. Better for pirate's themes if you want to go that route. Plus Porthole Option 5 would give you a great clear window for projecting searchlights, eyeballs, etc from. Just a thought.


11 months out of the year, I need to think about the aesthetic of the house as a whole. For that reason, I think adding styles to the round windows would look nice. I am planning on having the styles be removable. This allows for easier cleaning and will give me more options for projects and props. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey do they make panes panels that you can snap into place on the inside and remove? Like for cleaning the window, replacing the window glass or for halloween decorating? I noticed that you didn't add paning to any of your other windows.


If I go with option 1, they are removeable. I'll get them from NewPane, so they'll attach with velcro. It's a pretty neat design, and allows me to remove them to clean the windows when I need to.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW are these going to be fixed windows or will they open inward? A window that opens would let you have props coming out of the house like a ghost flying out or tentacles from a giant optopus. Just another thought.


These are going to be fixed windows. I looked into windows that open, but they were way too expensive.


----------



## Mordessa

Those windows shine into the attic, don't they? Just wondering, have you considered using stained glass for these round windows? You might be able to find some pretty cool designs that go with the theme of the house, add color and texture both inside and out, and if they do look into the attic, could cut down on any sun damage to the boxes that might be stored there. 

It's kinda late here, so if this suggestion is way out in left field, please forgive me, I blame the late hour and the lack of sleep due to Halloween being so close! LOL


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Those windows shine into the attic, don't they? Just wondering, have you considered using stained glass for these round windows? You might be able to find some pretty cool designs that go with the theme of the house, add color and texture both inside and out, and if they do look into the attic, could cut down on any sun damage to the boxes that might be stored there.
> 
> It's kinda late here, so if this suggestion is way out in left field, please forgive me, I blame the late hour and the lack of sleep due to Halloween being so close! LOL


These windows will show into the attic space and the tower. For the top tower, I want to be able to go up there and look out. I think it will be a pretty view and a really neat place for the girls to have sleep-overs. I want to keep the windows clear (not stained-glass) so that I can see out and put props or projections inside. We have some lovely lace curtains that we can put behind the windows, which will mask any "dirty/dingy" in the attic and will add to the victorian look the rest of the year.


----------



## TK421

Okay, here's an update. I've been building the corbels (no pic yet) but I was also able to get a good section of the small skirt roof up over the weekend.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

I like the first one as well.


----------



## lisa48317

Am I the only one who thinks #3 looks like either pizza or pie? LOL! My vote is for #1. 

I want to have a sleepover in your attic room!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

lisa48317 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks #3 looks like either pizza or pie? LOL! My vote is for #1.
> 
> I want to have a sleepover in your attic room!!!


I was more thinking the chemical hazard symbol, or nuclear(?) from 80's zombie movies


----------



## blackfog

Going back to the first page and looking at you original plan you have the first choice for the windows. It looks good because it will follow the design of the other grids on all the other windows. Looking good keep up the great work you are doing.


----------



## TK421

Ordered the windows without any grids. Just plain, round windows. This way, I can do what I want, when I want.

Windows "may" take up to three weeks to be delivered! That's cutting it really close.


----------



## The Red Hallows

TK421 said:


> Ordered the windows without any grids. Just plain, round windows. This way, I can do what I want, when I want.
> 
> Windows "may" take up to three weeks to be delivered! That's cutting it really close.


You work well under pressure, right?


----------



## Irishguy

You might want to get some sheet plexi just in case. Just an idea...


----------



## TK421

Irishguy said:


> You might want to get some sheet plexi just in case. Just an idea...


HA! I've already got it on stand-by.


----------



## Irishguy

TK421 said:


> HA! I've already got it on stand-by.


 Sick...I mean Great minds think alike!


----------



## Deaths Reach

Hey TK - when are you setting up for the big day? Did you get your big pumpkins rescued from their wooden cage upstairs?


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Hey TK - when are you setting up for the big day? Did you get your big pumpkins rescued from their wooden cage upstairs?


Got the pumpkins rescued. Starting to set stuff up, but scrambling to get stuff done on the house.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Rain, rain, go away, come again some other day. Good luck... it looks like our 'normal' weather is back... BOOO!!


----------



## IowaGuy

I'll welcome the rain since the temp raised 15 degrees


----------



## Rumsfield

Sheesch, had to dig all the way back to page 9 for this 
So hey there , are things moving forward for you ? I know if the weather is crappity on the east side of the state your is usually worse - and ours has been pretty wet and cold. 
Anyway I hope you have been making good progress on your awesome house and finding time to set up your props.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I can hardly wait for the big reveal!!!!!


----------



## Deaths Reach

I can't wait either! You're setup is going to be so awesome this year!


----------



## TK421

We are prgressing. I'm off work this week and I have my brother-in-law coming in th help for a few days. The only hitch in the schedule this week is that the girls have half-days at school because of the parent/teacher conferences. Of course, this also means that We have to attend a few conferences in the afternoon this week. My wife is going to one, but we both need to attend another one. 

Our kindergartner is having some trouble adjusting to full day school, and the loud bus ride. She's slightly autistic, and it's just a lot for her to take in and adjust to. Because of that, she's having some trouble at school, and her teacher has asked for an "extended meeting" so that we can discuss options and ways to help at school and home.


----------



## The Red Hallows

I'm seriously curious of how your house is coming along. We went to Bonfires, Beaver Pelts & Bogeymen at Fort. Nisqually tonight and it was pouring down rain and we were soaked. So.... I was thinking.... darn, it must suck working on your house in the rain. Hope it's coming along.


----------



## S.O.S.

I hope the school issues are working out alright. That has to be a pretty big distraction.

Following this thread has been absolutely amazing. Good luck and remember that we are all pulling for you!


----------



## TK421

I hate, hate, hate the rain. I know I have nothing to complain about compaired to the haunters on the east coast suffering through Sandy, but we had high winds, which ripped the roof tarps apart, and now we've had non-stop rain and several old, annoying leaks are coming back. So yesterday and today, instead of setting up for Halloween, I've been running around the house and attic trying to fix leaks and move buckets and pans as best I can. I desperately need to put the permanent roof on. I am so sick of leaks, it's absolute torture.

Today is Halloween, and I'm so tired, I don't even want to face it. I know I need to set things up, but the rain and the leaks have just beaten me down so hard, I'm exhausted. If I had a dry bed to collapse into, I'd be there right now.


----------



## stick

You sound like us here one the other side of the states. Sorry to hear you still do not have the roof finished but think next year this time it WILL be all completed (right County) and look outsatnding.


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, sorry to hear all this. i know you've put in a lot of time, how frustrating this must be. i feel for you and everyone with all the wind and rain


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hey my friend, so sorry to hear about your troubles, and yes it is OK to have a pity party!!! You have worked so hard trying to get ready for Halloween I know you must be so very tired and disheartened.
Big hugs and hope you feel better!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm so sorry to hear that TK, & it's all the worse after all the planning & hard work you've put into this.  *hugs* It seems most of us have been severely affected by the weather this year... But at least we have another year to finish up, and hopefully we'll all have a reprieve from the last 2 yrs horrid atmospheric conditions.  


In any case, you've done a wonderful job on a vision of epic proportions! Especially for one to undertake, for the most part, single handed. It's probably difficult to see through the troubles atm, but you have every reason to be proud of what you've accomplished! And I can't wait to see how awesome this will turn out in the end!


----------



## blackfog

I so agree with Raven and you sumed it up perfectly! Get some rest and can't wait to see it finished I know it will be awesome cause it already is TK!!


----------



## TK421

*Thanks to everyone.*

At the end of the day, it turned into a pretty good Halloween. My wife and oldest daughter took charge of decorating the yard while I rebuilt the cider cart. We all worked through the downpour, but we set up a pretty good "under construction" display. By the evening, the rain let up and we had a decent turn out for a wet Wednesday Halloween.


----------



## S.O.S.

TK, your spirit is inspiring! 

Now that the Holiday is behind us, what is the timeline you are working towards?


----------



## Obsessive Wench

If you lived closer to me, I'd come over and help! That is awesome. My husband is a carpenter, but he has been laid off for a while. I'd even bring him along. He's a good sport about me loaning him out. Good luck! I can't wait to see the work-in-progress!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Halloween may of not worked out for you this year, but just think of how EASY it will be next Halloween with no more construction to do on the house. You will have the coolest looking Halloween house in the county without putting a decoration up!


----------



## TK421

I've posted pictures to my Haunted Hollow Facebook page, but here they are for everyone to see! Here's the daytime set-up. I spent most of my time rebuilding the cider cart. I had to build a new support under the wheels and rebuild the awning, since last year's awning was destroyed by a nasty storm in November. Anyway, because I spent most of the afternoon on the cart, my wife and oldest daughter took charge of decorating the yard with our "skeleton construction crew" theme.









_We blocked off the front yard and gave out candy and hot cider from the driveway this year.









This skelly is up all year, by we gave him some flair for the big day.









Our pumpkin patch was small this year. We used a lot of pumpkins on the new balcony.









Still like the cider card, but this year I built a strong support structure under the cart wheels. Before next season, I'll paint the supports black.









Our foremen sit at the front of the lawn, planning and remodel.









One helpful spider pitches in by lifting some lumber.









Some nice skellies finishing some roofing.









We put a lot of pumpking on the new balcony. Eventually, the balcony will have a railing and the pumpkins will rest of that.









Back to our foremen, still making some last minute changes to the design (just like a contractor).









This spider is just sitting there. Not really pitching in, but not really in the way either._


----------



## TK421

Here's more of the afternoon set-up.









_We got some caution tape and strung it up across the new front porch.









That tower is going to be a giant, intimidating monster when it's done. I can't wait.









Back to the roofing party.









The other side of the new front porch, pumpkins and caution tape.









Porch lights with their orange bulbs, and another construction skelly on the balcony - holding the ladder.









Sometimes, you just need a skelly with a giant pumpkin in a wheelbarrow.









This will eventually be a striking apothecary tower. I have so much work yet to do.









Our good witch, Tabitha, holds a pumpkin and sits atop the balcony.









One should always double-check the work of a skeleton with a caulking gun.









This house will be amazing when completed. I just need to get off this computer and back out there working on it!_


----------



## TK421

Now we go to some evening shots. For something so rushed together, I think it worked out okay.









_Giant spider helps lift wood.









Skeletons discuss the remodel plans.









Green floods light up the new second floor.









Can't say "no" to a skeleton with a wheelbarrow.









Some fog makes the scene just a little more spooky.









Main floor has orange lights while the second floor has green floods. The main tower picks up some of the red from the floods on the lawn.









Green flood shows the working spider.









Our pumpkin patch at night. Not as many pumpkins in the patch this year as I put a lot on the new balcony roof.









Our no soliciting skeleton wears a hard hat and has cuation tape around him.









The cider cart with a sign, "Excuse our mess as we remodel to better haunt you."_


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I haven't decided whether you are insane or genius. 

Probably both.

I've mostly avoided the thread, as I knew it was a tremendous amount of work over my head. Can't wait to see it all put together, and good job on getting a setup done despite the construction.


----------



## TK421

More pics from Halloween night.









_Looking at the house from the cider cart blockade.









Had a small skelly sit next to the pumpkin patch.









Even during construction, the new tower is intimidating.









Squatting spider in the lawn.









This spider looked really good at night and during the day. The frayed fabric of the legs gave it a swampy look.









Front porch with pumpkins, caution tape, and orange lights from the new entry.









Cherry trees can look creepy in October.









Nice shot showing off a lot of the pumpkins on the porch and new balcony.









Our foremen for the project.









When done right, lighting can really make a scene. One of these days, I hope I have the time to do it right._


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very creative solution! I'm happy you were able to pull something together and not only that, it ended up creepy and clever . Well done.


----------



## Rumsfield

I can see why this project has stalled - way too many "white hats" (bosses) hanging around.  All the workers "blue hats" must be hiding .

This turned out really Great considering how wet the week had been. Two thumbs up to you and your family for all their hard work involved to make the Tot's night memorable.


----------



## Terror Tom

Great job TK! You know, if you feed the construction workers, they seem to work a little better


----------



## witchy poo

Wow u so pulled that off. Very impressed


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lol! That was a great idea TK, and you pulled it off perfectly!


----------



## drmort

love the theme


----------



## BR1MSTON3

UnOrthodOx said:


> I haven't decided whether you are insane or genius.
> 
> Probably both.
> .


perfectly worded!


----------



## lisa48317

I love how you worked with the construction site, putting the skeletons to work. And I'd never say no to one pushing a JOL in a wheelbarrow! 

It's gonna be WOW when you're done (it is now!)


----------



## stick

Tk great setup with your construction crew helping you out.


----------



## TK421

With Halloween over, it's back to completing the house. I have recently found a few pics of Second Empire homes that really resonate with me. I'm hoping to incorporate some of the qualities of these homes into my own.




























I still want to incorporate some shingle siding, but I don't know what style or where to put it yet.


----------



## lisa48317

I like the mitered corners. 

That last house you posted has 3 different kinds of shingles! That would probably be overboard.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Good progress since I last checked in. Glad to see you had to time for a decoration break amidst the construction. Keep up the good work.


----------



## whichypoo

Fab just Fab!! Love everything you have done even the decorating!! But I do have a question. how did you make the skelly's stand or pose. I cant see a thing on them or attached to them??


----------



## Trinity1

TK....absolutely amazing! I love how you used the on going construction as part of your display. I think it looks awesome and LOVE the skellies discussing the building plans!


----------



## Boogeyman

TK421 said:


> _
> This house will be amazing when completed. I just need to get off this computer and back out there working on it!_



TK421 why aren't you at your post! 

Just gotta say I have been a long time lurker and this thread finally got me to sign up. Can't wait to see the house when its done!


----------



## TK421

Was able to do a bit more work in the short afternoons. I did some editing to my original plans and added some architectural detail to the tower. I'm going to leave it up for a few days to see if I really like it.









_I've seen a lot of second empire towers that have this sort of detail to separate floors. I thought I would give it a try. The gap you see will be covered with some crown molding.









Looking up from the yard. The space below the detail (where the Lowes can be seen) will be covered with a backboard and cobels.









Getting darker, but one more shot without the ladder in the way. Don't know where the mist came from._


----------



## TK421

whichypoo said:


> Fab just Fab!! Love everything you have done even the decorating!! But I do have a question. how did you make the skelly's stand or pose. I cant see a thing on them or attached to them??


Those are my new "Pose-n-Stay" Skeletons from Costco! They are the best skellies I've ever owned. They've got locking joints that allow you to click them into different positions. They're fantastic. If Costco carries them again next year, I'm going to buy a lot more.


----------



## Paint It Black

Have to agree about the Costco skeles. I love mine the best of all the ones I own.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I like my Pose-n-stay pretty well, but the skulls definitely leave a bit to be desired in the anatomically correct dept. I just swapped skulls for a better one. 




TK421 said:


> _Don't know where the mist came from._



Yeah, sorry about that... Beans kind of ruin me nowadays.


----------



## SavageEye

TK421 said:


> Those are my new "Pose-n-Stay" Skeletons from Costco! They are the best skellies I've ever owned. They've got locking joints that allow you to click them into different positions. They're fantastic. If Costco carries them again next year, I'm going to buy a lot more.
> 
> *YEP!!! Much better than the Walgreen skellies and the same price!!!*


----------



## scarybella

TK where do I start... The house is looking great.It's a shame that you didn't get the outside finished for the big night  I know you have had more than your fair share of bad luck with the god awful weather that parked itself above your house. Plus not forgetting the time you wasted firing brads into your fingers lol.. I hope that your finger is back to full strength. I remember using my chop saw a couple of years ago and in a split second of not paying attention I took a couple of fingers down to the bone and ripped chunks of flesh out of another couple of fingers. It took a couple of months to finally get the dressings off. I have a bend in a couple of fingers and they ache when it gets cold due to the nerve damage. At least I kept my fingers.. And I have the utmost respect for all power tools, but accidents do happen.

The house is looking great and you should be very proud of the work you have done so far especially when you have done 99% of it on your own.

I was the 12th person to post a comment on this thread all those months ago, and I haven't checked back in all that time  I have however spent the last few nights reading the remaining 100 pages in all their glory.. I hope that things are moving in the right direction again with the house and your getting as much done as you can in these short days we have at this time of year.

Looking for to your next updates


----------



## Irishguy

Holy smokes! 
*Happy 1,000th post!*


----------



## Forever Haunting

TK: I am thoroughly enjoying following your amazing progress on your house. This thread is the first one that I check each time I get onto this forum. It is an understatement to say that I admire your ability to pursue such a daunting and ambitious task. I love what you are doing!


----------



## weeping angel

Wow! You are so dedicated! Talk about making lemonade out of lemons. Your family really constructed an amazing unders construction haunt in the midst of all those setbacks. I can't wait to see more pictures of progress and see the final happy home!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

OMG TK!!! I FINALLY HAVE A CHANCE TO RETURN TO YOUR THREAD AND ALL I CAN SAW IS WOW!!! Talk about creative way to manage all the "under construction" aspects if your home !!! I tiptoe hard hat to you and your fam -- and now aren't you soooo relieved that you have a reset on the clock for 2013!!??

following the transformation is a real pleasure and indpiration-- thanks.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

oh WOW! oh WOW! That is looking just awesome!! I can't wait until next year and see how you have it all decked out for Halloween! I can already picture some flying crank ghosts in those upper windows!


----------



## TK421

HallowSusieBoo said:


> OMG TK!!! I FINALLY HAVE A CHANCE TO RETURN TO YOUR THREAD AND ALL I CAN SAW IS WOW!!! Talk about creative way to manage all the "under construction" aspects if your home !!! I tiptoe hard hat to you and your fam -- and now aren't you soooo relieved that you have a reset on the clock for 2013!!??
> 
> following the transformation is a real pleasure and indpiration-- thanks.


You have no idea what a relief it is to have more time. I think we did good for 2012, but I'm also really happy Halloween fell on a Wednesday (usually one of the slower days Halloween can fall on).

I've got my plans approved by the Engineer and need to get final approval for the tower variance. I'd love to have stuff done by Christmas, but every day, things seem to interfere. I'll get there, just takes time.


----------



## stick

Great to hear that you got the plans *Approved by the engineer* now get the other approval and you can fly with construction.
Looking forward to see the completed home.


----------



## dionicia

The DIY Network should do a show about your house.


----------



## TK421

dionicia said:


> The DIY Network should do a show about your house.


That would be cool, but as a one man operation, I don't work fast enough for it to be exciting for a camera crew.


----------



## dionicia

Who needs a camera crew. A haunter would be over every inch with a video camera oogling the details.


----------



## TK421

I know I shouldn't complain, as there are many people out there suffering much more than I, but this is not a good week for the remodel. 

We have some serious rain coming down and it's not going to end anytime soon. The house is okay, but the garage is leaking everywhere. I've set up buckets and containers all over, but it's futile. I'm even using the girls' snow sleds as large catch basins. Most (90%) of the water is coming in because the balcony over the garage isn't finished and the water just comes through every seam. Very annoying.


----------



## -neXus-

Rain is bad... but with winter coming, is that more or less of a worry?


----------



## Deaths Reach

Yikes - well as long as your main house is warm and dry you should be ok as you get into the colder weather. Do you still have any county entanglements that are holding you up or is it just waiting for a break in the weather?


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Yikes - well as long as your main house is warm and dry you should be ok as you get into the colder weather. Do you still have any county entanglements that are holding you up or is it just waiting for a break in the weather?


I have more inspections I need to pass, and I have three glue-laminated beams, which means I have to cut out some of the joists I put in and install these new beams.


----------



## TK421

Offical, signed-off, ready-to-go plans. A lot of back and forth with the Engineer, but I did all the work and he looked them over and signed off. Now to deliver them to the county and get them to sign off on a few inspections.


----------



## Rage

It looks great and getting those plans through county is no easy task either..........did the construction plans have to be wind loaded as well? I'm not that far from you so I feel for you with the rain and it's starting to get cold as well.


----------



## TK421

Rage said:


> It looks great and getting those plans through county is no easy task either..........did the construction plans have to be wind loaded as well? I'm not that far from you so I feel for you with the rain and it's starting to get cold as well.


Yes, the county wanted wind and gravity load. Took a while to get everything on the plans, but now it's done. Of course, I'm sure the county is going to throw a lot of other crap at my before this is all done. One step at a time.


----------



## TK421

I'm scheduled to go back in to County Planning and Development on Friday. I'll be meeting with the "Land Development Specialist" I've been working with, and she scheduled the meeting for Friday so that a "Code Inspection Specialist" could also attend. 

I'm crossing my fingers, but my gut is gonna be in knots until I'm done with the meeting (and project).


----------



## stick

Good luck on Friday.


----------



## TK421

An annoying leak came back this week. It seems water is getting through the top layer (angled layer) of the balcony and is following the subfloor to the main beam. From there, it's leaking through a single nail hole and making a very troublesome little mess.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Getting a chance to check in on your progress. Sorry about the leaking issue but better find it now during rainy weather than having had it closed up when it was dry outside and getting water damage later in walls that would need to be ripped open. 

We are getting dumped on with rain this week where I live and know you are generally wetter than us so my heart goes out to you until things get sealed and dry out. The house looks amazing though and you should be feeling very pleased with all that you've accomplished so far. Glad you are dry inside the main house now (right?) and hope you had a nice Thanksgiving. BTW your halloween skeleton construction crew was a riot! Gave me quite a chuckle. Spider turned out great too.


----------



## alexsalmon

You are awesome! I love your dreaming and doing; it's kind of inspirational!


----------



## GhoulishCop

TK, awesome project. First time I checked in on this thread. To put it mildly, I'm impressed. Nice to see what someone can do with lottery winnings. 

As for the rain, I see the weather forecasters are reporting you're due for what they call an "atmospheric river," which doesn't sound good at all. 

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2012/11/30/mysterious-atmospheric-river/

Good luck and stay dry!

Rich


----------



## TK421

Had a good meeting with Planning and Development. They've accepted the plans and everything, but they still want more info. The good news is, my permit has officially been accepted now. I still have to get a plumber to approve work that was previously done and I need to talk to the company that originally installed our water heater and furnace because they got the permit for the work, but never had it checked out after they were done, and now that mechanical permit is long expired. The good news is that all of that is now on the new permit and we're moving forward.

The only other big question is whether or not the center tower is too tall. They don't even know how to calculate the building height because there are contrary methods that go as far back as 1966. Worst case scenario: I have to apply for a varience, which will definitely be added time and money.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

A small roof that flat on an actual 1880 house would probably be covered by tin sheeting, soldered at the seams. 
MY Grandfather used to do this type of work.
They would hide spouting in the edges of the roof all soldered together, the roof looking flat from the ground or any distance.
2inch galvenised downspouts also helped hide the actual mechanics of rainwater control.


----------



## Rage

Did you blackjack the seam and 3" above the felt on the balcony? Blackjacking all of the nails would have prevented the leak. If you know which nail it is leaking, you can always peal back a bit of the shingles and Blackjack the sucker in a pinch.


----------



## Jaybo

Rage said:


> Did you blackjack the seam and 3" above the felt on the balcony? Blackjacking all of the nails would have prevented the leak. If you know which nail it is leaking, you can always peal back a bit of the shingles and Blackjack the sucker in a pinch.


Blackjacking??? You fix the leak with a deck of cards?


----------



## Forever Haunting

Know you are busy...but we would appreciate a couple of progress pictures. It been a while since you posted one. Thanks.


----------



## TK421

Sorry I haven't posted pics, I'll try and take some tomorrow. I'm going to pull back the felt and do a good sealer, then put down new felt and a layer of roof adhesive. That will secure the asphalt roof.


----------



## Rage

LOL........naw, Blackjack is a tar like substance that comes in either a tube or 1 gallon can. The stuff is great for any leaks you might have. But since it is like tar use it under stuff like roofing felt, shingles, flashing, etc.


----------



## TK421

Well, I cut up the old roofing felt and exposed the wood to try and "start from scratch" and seal the balcony. I wanted to test the sealer I bought (BLACK JACK 4-3/4 Gallons Non-Fiber Roof Coating), so I took an area and put a thick layer directly on the OSB sheathing, another area had the coating applied to the sheathing and then I put felt over it, and a third area just had the coating over the felt.

I have no idea if any of it worked because we had a huge rainstorm last night and it looks like ALL of the roof coating washed away!!


----------



## TK421

Here are some recent photos. First, I want to show off some of the new storage space. We've packed up most of the Halloween stuff and it's out of the house and still sorta organized.









_Yes, the orange bins with black lids are all full of Halloween decorations. You can also see a witch and several foggers.









On the other side of the wall I have some of my pose-n-stay skeletons (the greatest skeletons ever made for under $40).









This is the problem area. What you see is OSB sheathing that was angled so water would run off. It's 99% effective, but I need to seal and protect the wood. Believe it or not, this whole area had a thick coating of roof coating yesterday, but it all washed away with the rain.









Some detail on the second floor. I painted in cold weather and it didn't have enough time to dry before the rain came back, so some of the paint washed off!









The house on yet another windy, rainy day. I put up Christmas lights and they look great. Eventually, I'll have gutter, too!









The area above the garage looks stark and barren when it's not hidden by the giant maple tree._


----------



## Rage

Looking good TK, the picture that shows the flashing on the dormer and osb in Fla would have blackjack on the cider blocking (osb in your case) extending 3" above the flashing. It gives a good seal between and behind the siding as well as the roof. I know you don't live in Fla but then we don't have rain like a hurricane up here either. Are you planning to blackjack the entire balcony roof or just the edges and seams? BTW I love that pancake compressor.

Also did you apply the blackjack to a wet roof? Blackjack being "tar like" won't stick to a wet roof being as it's water proofing, it's not a water based product so I can't imagine why else it would have washed away..........push come to shove you could protect the area and use a heat gun to dry out the osb before applying the blackjack, but man would that be a PIA


----------



## TK421

I know I need to redo the paper and the flashing. Someone else told me the housewrap should also go over the metal flashing. So I guess I need to:
1. Remove the flashing so that I can pull the house wrap out
2. Put the metal flashing back so that it is the first thing in the corner
3. Use blackjack to seal the seams of the flashing and sheathing
4. Put down new roofing felt and have it go up the wall at least 6 inches
5. Bring the house wrap back down so that it flows over the flashing and the roofing felt
6. Apply roofing adhesive and lay down rolled asphalt roofing


----------



## Rage

I think if you went up to step 5 you'd have no water issues.........follow through with step 6 and your virtually hermetically sealing the balcony.........lol.


----------



## Trinity1

It looks amazing!!! Love the Christmas tree in the large front window. You are doing such an incredible job......can not wait to see the finished product. Then you can come work on my house


----------



## TK421

Trinity1 said:


> It looks amazing!!! Love the Christmas tree in the large front window. You are doing such an incredible job......can not wait to see the finished product. Then you can come work on my house


I wish this forum had a "like" button for comments, because I love reading compliments like this!


----------



## TK421

I went back and removed everything so I was working with bare wood, then I put the flashing in place. Over that, I replaced the roof felt, bringing it at least 6" up the wall. I also tucked it up and under the shingles in the sloping roof area. I then brought the tyvek down over both the roof felt and flashing.

It rained a bit last night, and I still had some slight leaks. I'm going to caulk some weak areas in the siding and see if that helps. It's a lot better than it was, but I want it to be bone dry -- even in a downpour.

My plan is to cover the felt with this Rolling Roof Adhesive, then put down the asphalt rolled roofing. After that, I may apply a coat of Gardner 4.75-Gallon Elastomeric Roof Coating.

Right now, I think the trouble spots may be the corners.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my goodness, I haven't been here in a while and hadn't seen the new color... it looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## S.O.S.

I am sorry you are still fighting the leaking issue, but the house really is amazing. This is by far my favorite thread on the forum! Good luck with the leaks.


----------



## TK421

I fixed the aggrivating leak by taking everything up and redoing all the flashing. I then built a piece of corner flashing. This seams to have done the trick. It's been raining a lot today, but nothing is leaking!!


----------



## tamster

this is just amazing work, considering all the set backs and fixing, I just love this house. I came back to see how things were going.......now I am anxious to see more


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I haven't visited this thread in a while it's turning out absolutely amazing!


----------



## TK421

I know it's been a while since I posted anything. I'm still dealing with the County, but I'm trying to put up what I can. I'm also still dealing with a nasty leak. I'm really hoping to get out tomorrow (Saturday) and fix it for good. I'm going out with spray foam, roof sealer, and metal flashing. By god, I will fix this darn leak.


----------



## Irishguy

Hey TK, I've had great luck with Henry's wet patch. Slather it all around that joint and It'll stop anything short of Noah's flood. I had to apply some over an old patch around a vent pipe the other day in the midst of a downpour. Worked like a charm.


----------



## TK421

Irishguy said:


> Hey TK, I've had great luck with Henry's wet patch. Slather it all around that joint and It'll stop anything short of Noah's flood. I had to apply some over an old patch around a vent pipe the other day in the midst of a downpour. Worked like a charm.


Thanks, I'll look for it! Today, I can't do any work on the roof because everything is frozen together.


----------



## S.O.S.

Do you know exactly where it's coming from? We thought we had a window leak for months but it turned out it was the siding above the window. Leaks are the worst so good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## killerhaunts

More pics! More pics!


----------



## TK421

S.O.S. said:


> Do you know exactly where it's coming from? We thought we had a window leak for months but it turned out it was the siding above the window. Leaks are the worst so good luck and keep us posted.


I have a strong suspicion, but I need that part of the balcony roof to thaw before I can remove the section of asphalt roofing and roofing felt so that I can look at the wood sheathing underneath. I suspect there's a gap in the sheathing that's letting water in. If it's just a light rain, we don't have a leak, but when it rains hard, or for a long time, we get the leak.


----------



## TK421

I received a list of issues with the rejected plans and one of the issues we've been dancing around is the height of the tower. At first, one rep was telling me the residential zoning in my area was 25ft. I figured that was wrong, since I can see other homes in the neighborhood that are over 25ft. The good news is the plans reviewer said the zoning is 30ft. Of course, she still said the tower was too tall, but I think she was basing her judgement on the absolute highest point of the roof. Of course, that'ts now how you calculate a residential height. You look at averages. So, I have redrawn the elevation plans and lowered the tower height by a little over a foot. The tower is still over 30ft, but if you look at the "average height" based off the top of the mansard to the top of the tower, I'm slipping in at a safe 28ft 3.5in.


----------



## dionicia

It's still bea-u-ti-ful.


----------



## TK421

Need to seal the balcony with a special roofing adhesive that helps waterproof everything and secure the asphalt roofing. Unfortunately, it says I should apply it when there won't be any rain for 24-36 hours!! Great, now I have to wait until July to seal the balcony.


----------



## im the goddess

How are thing progressing?


----------



## TK421

Things are going very slowly right now. The weather is poor and it's tough to do anything outside. I'm hoping to get stuff done in the garage so that I'm ready for a clear day. I'm going to start building the railing balusters and some of the window framing for the round windows.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

25 years ago I built a cupola on the flat spot in the center of the roof on my 1870 Italianate house. I made it proportional to the rest of the house, almost everyone who has ever seen it, if asked, thinks it is original to the house and it might be about 35 feet from it's top to the ground.
I seemed to have possibly set off a rash of others in this county building cupolas on their roofs... unfortunately,most of them were built too high with modern windows, with aluminum storm windows and really look like they will never belong there. I modeled my cupola from two mid- 1800 houses here in my smalltown. You can see the house at hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## TK421

Still battling with "the leak" but I think I've finally got it! I pulled up the angled patio decking to get to the sub-floor and started over. I sealed all the seams, painted the sub-floor with drylock, and then put down new plywood sheathing (instead of the OSB sheathing). Brand new roofing felt and flashing, and we'll see what happens. I only had one nice day to get all this done, and there's not enough time to paint or put down the roofing adhesive before the rain comes back tonight.

Slowly, but surely, I'm making progress.


----------



## TK421

Had a sunny Saturday, so I finally put the windows in the two round dormers.


----------



## weeping angel

It's turning out beautifully. ~sigh~


----------



## tamster

stunning! I meant the sunshine LOL!! This is great progress, hope you got the leaks once an for all. I'm with Weeping angel ~sighhhhh~


----------



## Guest

Wow. Been watching this thread, and so glad it is all coming together. You are gonna have a great home to haunt! I love the skellies on either side of the door...


----------



## stick

Taken shape and looking great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My heart has gone out to you after reading about the persistent water issues. Glad you are having better weather finally and hopefully have found the source of the water leak and eliminated it.

Love the latest photo of the house complete with the door greeters. Man, I still am amazed at how much work you took on and to have it come out looking so cool is just mindblowing. I don't know anyone else who just decides to rebuild their house. Remodel the inside, yes. But you are so beyond that. A real man who Can Do! The Mrs. and kids must be so proud of you. 

BTW love the new round windows. Forgot what you ended up ordering. Will they be unadorned or do you have window pane inserts coming? They look good as is.


----------



## Kymmm

OMG TK!! That is looking awesome! I love that you are sharing the whole process with us! It's amazing watching it from start to finish.. Thanks!!


----------



## S.O.S.

Looks great! I hope the weather stays nice for you.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW love the new round windows. Forgot what you ended up ordering. Will they be unadorned or do you have window pane inserts coming? They look good as is.


For now, I'm going to leave them plain while I finish the rest of the dormer detail. Once the trim and paint is up, I'll take another look and see if adding grilles will work, or just be out of place since I don't have them on the lower windows.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

It's been a while since I've checked in on this thread. House is looking awesome. I am quite jealous of your skills. Of course, even if I had your skills I doubt my wife would approve of such a remodel.


----------



## TK421

I will tell you all right now, if you can help it, don't ever deal with the county!! I have been going back and forth with the blueprints for the remodel for months, and when I finally got everything ready to go on my end, I drive up to Everett to drop off the revised plans only to find out:

1. They are "closed" to clients on Thursdays. (Didn't know that, not posted.) Lucky for me, there are still people in the office to tell me all the things I'm doing wrong.

2. I now have to schedule an appointment with a county engineer to review the new plans, where I thought all I had to do was drop them off so one of the engineers could review them. (Not stated in prior letter from county.)

3. The one item I could have turned in while I was there, which was printed to scale, was not printed on an 11x17 sheet of paper! I kid you not.

So, I had to turn around, tail between my legs, and drive home without getting a damned thing accomplished. I'm hoping I can make an appointment with a county engineer (one is on vacation and the other has been sick all week) and get in to review the plans.

I *love* working on the house. I *hate* working with the county.


----------



## Irishguy

Hang in there TK! The end result will justify all the hassle!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Wow, it's come a long way since I last popped in.  Sorry about the guv'ment problems, but if it makes you feel any better, that's about par for the course when "the man" is involved in anything. 


I could go on for days about the local expansion/widening of a certain 23 mile long road that wraps all the way around town, that has been W.I.P. since 1984, and still isn't done yet... They actually need to start at the original starting point, and expand & repair IT now. -_-


----------



## TK421

Haven't posted pics in a while, so I thought I would share some progress while I settle in with despair over the epic saga of "the county and the barrel".


_Some ridge joisting to give slope to the roof section over the garage.


The metal roofing wraps over the ridging to give a bend for rain and wind.


Folding over the top sections of roofing. Run a line of sealer along the seam and secure with special gasket bolts.


Box of bolts, good drill. Fold the top layer of shingles over the top of the roof, then put the metal on top of that rolling down.


The rare sunny day, admiring my shingling of the tower peak and mansard roof on the far side.


Another shot of the tower roof and finished shingles.


Playing with a little of the trim pieces I eventually want to add to the roof and tower areas._


----------



## TK421

So, the old leak wasn't going away and the OSB was soaked from a winter of being poorly protected from the elements, so I ripped up the old balcony sheathing, raised the angle of the slope with cross-bracing, and put down new, stronger fir sheathing.











_I painted a thick coat of drylock along the sub-floor to also help cure the leak.


Beautiful new fir plywood balcony at an increased angle for better angle for run-off._


----------



## IowaGuy

Is that a neighbors house in the last picture, if yes, how are they taking to your awesome build? I can tell you that if I were your neighbor you probably wouldn't have nicknamed me "peeping tom" or "window guy" by now... Looks awesome dude! As far as the county, brush it off as you receive it and remember the facts of life...Money makes the world go round...Its never good enough until its done Their way. Keep focused and stay determined! *applause*


----------



## TK421

Yes, that is my neighbor's house in the last shot. They're really supportive. They ask how everything is going and compliment the progress when there is some to see. I really appreciate having them as neighbors, they're one bright spot in all of this.


----------



## Abunai

Just wait until these people are in charge of your healthcare.


----------



## Abunai

The place looks great, BTW.


----------



## tamster

I have a co worker who was expanding their house 3 yrs ago, same thing as you went through all the hassels with the town , took them two years to get their house finished after having to do so many changes " up to code " that some were so ridiculous" not to mention some who they hired either never show up when suppose to or some were ill equipped that you smelled trouble with. But all and all they plugged through, after all the stress, they now finally finished and enjoying their custom designed house. I can tell you, some of the humour of going through such a big project I think got them through it. The support of the community, friends and co workers also helped. Hang in there TK, once this is over, the only stress you will have is " Will I have enough candy!! " You got one bad *** house I wish I could be your next door neighbour! That way, I'd make sure you have the candy!! haha


----------



## TK421

I just wish the building process was more transparent. I mean, you put all this effort into stuff and then they tell you everything you did wrong. Why can't they give you some information before hand? Like when running electrical, you need to have 6.5" of wire in each box. All "new construction" exterior walls should be built with 2x6s and must contain R-21 insulation. Attics are now required to contain min. R-47 insulation! WTF happened to R-30 being okay? That's what my house has had for 25 years!!

I'm an honest person and I want to do the right thing. I'm not trying to cheat anyone, but when I don't know the rules because no one will reveal them to me, it makes it difficult to do the right thing the first time.

Oh, and another one that drives me absolutely crazy. I may have to rebuild the stairs I built in the garage because I built them with an 8" rise and I think the maximum rise height is 7 3/4". This is the sorted, painful crap they're giving me grief over.

On the plus side, I just got back from the doctor and I've lost *35* lbs thanks to diet, exercise, and a diet suppressant he prescribed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TK421, nice going on the dropping of pounds. That's always a hard thing to do. Kudos to you for taking it seriously and doing something to improve your health and life...coming from someone who could stand to lose some weight as well. 

I hear your frustration on the code issues. There are changes to them probably every year and I'm sure the trades who work an area exclusively know all the uniform and _local_ codes by heart but given all the parts that go into building a house these days, I can see where it is almost an insurmountable task for the DIYer. The Building Department will answer questions (and you need to make them good questions that will get you the right answers!) but they aren't in the position of teaching what tradesmen learn to get certified. As a DIYer that falls to you to ferret out. But even the licensed "pros" don't always pass inspection though. 

When we were having our kitchen remodeled, the first thing our contractor did was to rip out the electrical wiring that went to our island through our concrete slab saying it was done wrong and they didn't use that kind of wiring below grade. Well, in our city it was required so he had to reinstall it. 

So not only trade codes to deal with but city codes to know as well. And as you probably already know there is sometimes descretion allowed by the inspector. 

Have a handful of times between our interior kitchen remodel and our current outdoor landscaping projects that I wish our workers had asked questions before putting something in. In fact our gas line to our BBQ and fireplace had to be all rerun with different conduit because our city code differed from what the guys had installed in other nearby cities. 

The two contractors we've worked with and some of their electrical trades guys all tell us pretty much the same thing and they just seem to take it all in stride. Of course it's time and money to them and us but what can you do. It's part of the reason why tract developers don't want to deviate from their plans for homeowner changes--they have it worked out for each model to pass, and changes could throw an unknown monkey wrench into their timeline if the inspector doesn't agree with how they did something. 

Hang in there. It's looking great. Did you resolve your water leak problems that I remember reading you had over the winter? Keep the photos coming and the pounds going off! Given what you have accomplished so far (and I don't know anyone who has tackled a project like this by themselves) you are doing great. Quite something to be proud of.


----------



## scream1973

Its been sometime since i have been back here but WOW i must say the progress is absolutely amazing.. One thing you could do around the code is buy yourself a copy of the latest NEC Code Book for electrical.. Most citys go by those standards so you are pretty much not going to have alot of issues around that.
Also pickup a copy of the State Building codes for your state.. Both books would probably set ya back around $100 but its money well spent from having to redo a job if you did it not to the inspectors code.

You can also then inquire as a more informed DIY'r if there is any deviations for your locality from the state or national codes.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> TK421, nice going on the dropping of pounds. That's always a hard thing to do. Kudos to you for taking it seriously and doing something to improve your health and life...coming from someone who could stand to lose some weight as well.
> 
> I hear your frustration on the code issues. There are changes to them probably every year and I'm sure the trades who work an area exclusively know all the uniform and _local_ codes by heart but given all the parts that go into building a house these days, I can see where it is almost an insurmountable task for the DIYer. The Building Department will answer questions (and you need to make them good questions that will get you the right answers!) but they aren't in the position of teaching what tradesmen learn to get certified. As a DIYer that falls to you to ferret out. But even the licensed "pros" don't always pass inspection though.
> 
> When we were having our kitchen remodeled, the first thing our contractor did was to rip out the electrical wiring that went to our island through our concrete slab saying it was done wrong and they didn't use that kind of wiring below grade. Well, in our city it was required so he had to reinstall it.
> 
> So not only trade codes to deal with but city codes to know as well. And as you probably already know there is sometimes descretion allowed by the inspector.
> 
> Have a handful of times between our interior kitchen remodel and our current outdoor landscaping projects that I wish our workers had asked questions before putting something in. In fact our gas line to our BBQ and fireplace had to be all rerun with different conduit because our city code differed from what the guys had installed in other nearby cities.
> 
> The two contractors we've worked with and some of their electrical trades guys all tell us pretty much the same thing and they just seem to take it all in stride. Of course it's time and money to them and us but what can you do. It's part of the reason why tract developers don't want to deviate from their plans for homeowner changes--they have it worked out for each model to pass, and changes could throw an unknown monkey wrench into their timeline if the inspector doesn't agree with how they did something.
> 
> Hang in there. It's looking great. Did you resolve your water leak problems that I remember reading you had over the winter? Keep the photos coming and the pounds going off! Given what you have accomplished so far (and I don't know anyone who has tackled a project like this by themselves) you are doing great. Quite something to be proud of.


I really appreciate the support I get from this thread. It helps a lot. Especially when I feel like the county is kicking me when I'm down.

On the bright side, since I'm doing all the work myself, I'm saving tons of money on labor and I know every nail that goes in. If something isn't right, I know exactly what I did and I know what I'll have to do to fix it.

Another lucky break for me is that I'm not in any township, so I only have to worry about the county codes. This does make life a bit easier as there are no contrary codes to deal with.

And YES! I did resolve the water leak! Oh, that was a celebration. I had to take up the entire balcony and redo it, then cover it with roofing adhesive and rolled shingle sheeting, but it's waterproof now. We've had some major downpours recently and I haven't seen a drop come through. Just to be safe, I'm going to watch it a bit longer before I close it up for good, but it's very promising the leak is gone.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Hey TK - been following you since the beginning! Are you still on track to meet your original budget? They can't realistically make you re-do the electrical and exterior walls, can they? Keep your head up!


----------



## TK421

*Ha ha ha ha!!!* 

Budget!? ? ?

Yeah, I guess, if you think about what I spent in 2012, I was on budget for 2012. Now if I look at how far I got and what I still have to do, I'd say another $4,000 to $6,000 should finish the project.

Honestly, I'm nearly there, but some of the material costs have gone up considerably. When I was first budgeting, OSB Sheathing was around $7 a sheet. Now it's $17 a sheet. I can't believe it. I've done most of the expensive purchases already, but I will still need to drywall and put down carpet once the inspections get that far. I'm sure that's going to be an overage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah! on tackling that nasty leak. Glad to hear that.

Hey, are you running electrical outside on the house perimeter for holiday lights? 

We added a few additional outlets when our house was being built. Developer was starting to get grumpy with the number I wanted so now during our landscaping project we are adding additional ones around the yard perimeter and to the dining and BBQ pergolas. I really want to do a whole yard walk thru haunt at least one year for my carnival, so they will come in handy for halloween set up. Anyway, thought to mention this to you not to get you to do any "change orders (ka-ching $)", but to let you know we are having to upgrade our electrical receptacle covers to be rated "In Use" (new code from when we built). The ones currently mounted on the house aren't "in use" just watertight, so we'll be replacing those when we paint. All the new receptacles being installed however do require the bigger, bulker covers. Switch covers like at our BBQ and dining pergola just need to be watertight since nothing is being plugged in and raising the cover. I don't love the bulker look but do feel better that when I have my holiday lights plugged in during our rainy winter weather it will be safer and not trip or short. There are a lot of styles of covers out there and in a number of colors, way more than what you find in the hardware stores or at electical distributor stores. Some of them, especially in white or bronze or with certain features, do require a special order...and delay in getting them. We ordered some thru HD's special order desk and it was pretty fast as the Taymac had a warehouse out west. 

Just thought I'd mention that so if you haven't gotten around to that part yet, you can check out what code is for your area ahead of time. 

We also found out that just because you see it sold in HD or elsewhere in your area, it might not be code for where you want to put something.


----------



## TK421

I do have some outdoor outlets on the ground level, and I've installed three outdoor outlets on a dedicated breaker for the balcony. I figure that should give me the power I need for lights and props on the second floor. I also have power running to the attic for lights and props.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

I can tell from the pictures this is going to look awesome when it's finished  Your progress has been amazing *TK*, & I know you can fight through all the obstacles to achieve your goa!


----------



## TK421

Well, it took me longer than I wanted, and I had to wait out a hail storm, but I managed to start two of the front porch columns. The base is two layers of 1/4" fir with the second (outer) layer having the cut-out. I then cut the crown molding (love my compound meter saw) and put that in place. After that, I added the flare layer and finally the ornamental layer on the top. I'm really happy with the overall look and I like the addition of the half round about an inch under the crown. All those specialty cuts take a lot of time, but the end result is really worth it.

I'm planning to do more and there's another section that goes on the top.


----------



## TK421

Getting closer! Had another meeting with the county yesterday morning. This time, I met with the head of the engineers (because the "difficult" person I've been working with is on vacation) and we got a ton of stuff resolved. Looks like we may have even resolved the height issue of the tower!!

Just a few little things left for the engineer (and one thing for a plumber friend because they tagged a bathroom I put in a few years ago without a permit) and I'm good to go.

I really hope that's a light I see at the end of the tunnel and not a train racing towards me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's great news and glad to see you still have your sense of humor. The porch is looking great. Especially like the guards at the door.


----------



## stick

Match sure that you go back and talk with the same person with whatever you have to send back to the county.


----------



## Trinity1

Yay!!! So happy to hear that things are starting to run more smoothly for you with all the township stuff.  Everything looks amazing! Do you think you'll be done by this coming Halloween? Super excited to see it all come together!


----------



## TK421

Trinity1 said:


> Yay!!! So happy to hear that things are starting to run more smoothly for you with all the township stuff. Everything looks amazing! Do you think you'll be done by this coming Halloween? Super excited to see it all come together!


I will definitely be done by this Halloween. The outside of the house is really coming along, and even if I'm not completely done with the interior, it's the outside that people will see in October.


----------



## Trinity1

TK421 said:


> I will definitely be done by this Halloween. The outside of the house is really coming along, and even if I'm not completely done with the interior, it's the outside that people will see in October.


I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## TK421

Going to try my hand at cutting out some porch brackets. I've come up with two designs, but I'm going to try the top one first. I think the "sun" design might be a bit too western for what I want.


----------



## matrixmom

The curvy one also matches your logo.


----------



## TK421

matrixmom said:


> The curvy one also matches your logo.


Very true! Didn't even thing of that.


----------



## TK421

Well, it seems the dimensions I need (10 in by 6 in) are smaller than you'd think when you have to cut and scroll through it. I don't have anything that can do that sort of detailed work, so I went online and found a guy that makes pieces like the ones I'm interested in.

So now, I have to debate whether or not I want to spend money on pre-made porch brackets, or a scroll saw so I can do the work myself. It's a tough choice, but I know I'll get a lot of use out of a scroll saw. There are a lot of projects I could use it for, not just the 10 porch brackets I need right now.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

TK421 said:


> Well, it seems the dimensions I need (10 in by 6 in) are smaller than you think when you have to cut ans scroll through it. I don't have anything that can do that sort of detailed work, so I went online and found a guy that makes pieces like the ones I'm interested in.
> 
> So now, I have to debate whether or not I want to spend money on pre-made porch brackets, or a scroll saw and do the work myself. It's a tough choice, but I know I'll get a lot of use out of a scroll saw. There are a lot of projects I could use it for, not just the 10 porch brackets I need right now.
> 
> I would definately get the scroll saw. I made all the brackets for my porches and they can actually be made quite fast. I did use a jigsaw (with thin blade) on the "outside" and a scroll saw with a spiral blade for the inner detail work and chop saw for the 90 degree. Plus once you use it you will find tons of things to use it for.


----------



## Deaths Reach

Can't you make your porch brackets out of plywood and 1x2s? Prime them up and bam - ready to install!


----------



## TK421

frughoul said:


> Can't you make your porch brackets out of plywood and 1x2s? Prime them up and bam - ready to install!


I don't think plywood will do the trick. I'm going with pine for it's durability and grain.


----------



## savagehaunter

Looking good TK421. I love the look of the roof. I really envy the chance you have to get electrical out lets where you need them most. Great kob my friend.


----------



## TK421

Well, I drove up to Harbor Freight this morning and picked up a scroll saw. Nice perk, it was on sale.


_I always get excited when a new powertool is unboxed in the garage.


All set up and ready to go. Traced out the pattern of the 10 in by 6 in porch bracket I want to cut out.


Another shot of a bracket traced out and ready to go, along with the paper pattern._


----------



## TK421

This took me about 45 minutes and two snapped blades to complete. There's definitely a learning curve when it comes to the blade tension.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That looks great. I would think a little sanding will smooth out any rough edges. So one down and how many to go? 

Yep, life's a learning curve.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's very nice tk


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nice! Yeah, scroll saws are handy for this sort of thing, congrats. A jigsaw is too, but one must be very careful with it, or you'll end up with a good bit of work gluing split pieces back together if the blade binds in any way, shape, or form. 


So how many do you have to cut out left?


I can tell you from experience, priming and painting all of those inside corners is going to be fuuuuuun!


----------



## Terror Tom

What kind of blades are you using TK? The ones that came with the saw? You might try using a better brand of blades. I prefer Olsons, made in USA. They also sell a spiral blade that does pretty well for scrolling.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That looks great. I would think a little sanding will smooth out any rough edges. So one down and how many to go?
> 
> Yep, life's a learning curve.


I've got a dremel with a small round sander for the finer curves. Should clean it up nicely. I've now got two completely done, and eight more cut out, but I still have to do all the inside cuts.


----------



## TK421

Terror Tom said:


> What kind of blades are you using TK? The ones that came with the saw? You might try using a better brand of blades. I prefer Olsons, made in USA. They also sell a spiral blade that does pretty well for scrolling.


I started with the blades (2) that came with the saw, but I was smart and purchased another pack of blades when I bought the saw. I knew they'd brake. So far, the first blade out of the replacement pack has lasted through all my cut-outs and is still sharp and going strong.


----------



## TK421

Finished the porch beam trim and topped off two of the columns, then put the two finished brackets up to see how they look.


----------



## Terror Tom

Looking great TK! Glad the replacement blades are better.


----------



## S.O.S.

I love it. This is seriously the best thread ever. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow TK the brackets look spectacular! Everything is really coming together! You must be both proud and elated!


----------



## TK421

Had a nice, sunny afternoon. Was able to get the other three porch posts started. All the bases are now complete.


_Put up the double panels and lower molding around the remaining three porch columns.


Had enough time to go around and caulk seams and do some sanding, too!


This post is so close to the wall, I had to use clamps to glue the inside panels to the post. Going to be awkward to paint._


----------



## TK421

Another nice day and I'm taking advantage of the weather to put the new roof on the apothecary tower.


_The view from the front tower area looking up to the tower.


The 8-sided tower base is finally in place. Believe it or not, this took a long time to fit just right so I had the proper 9 in. lip over the entire tower structure.


Looking at the tower roof base from the balcony/second floor walkway.


Looking at the tower base section from the driveway below. The roof sections will rest on top of the octagon._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love how the skellies are supervising the various areas!

The post bases and scroll work are looking good. Are you planning a slight slope into the posts' flat areas so water/snow/ice will tend to drip off? During construction we had to have our capping stone on our outdoor seating area redone to tilt slightly. They said they would factor that in and then forgot on install. Caught it before it got mortared on. Now everything drains nicely and no water pools to stain.

I don't know what it's called but are you adding "fencing and rails" between the posts or will it be an open porch?


----------



## killerhaunts

TK421 said:


> Finished the porch beam trim and topped off two of the columns, then put the two finished brackets up to see how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that tree in your yard! It's so awesome! So mossy and spooky! BTW GREAT work on your house, too. I drool every time you post new pictures!


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love how the skellies are supervising the various areas!
> 
> The post bases and scroll work are looking good. Are you planning a slight slope into the posts' flat areas so water/snow/ice will tend to drip off? During construction we had to have our capping stone on our outdoor seating area redone to tilt slightly. They said they would factor that in and then forgot on install. Caught it before it got mortared on. Now everything drains nicely and no water pools to stain.
> 
> I don't know what it's called but are you adding "fencing and rails" between the posts or will it be an open porch?


HA! Thanks, the skellies do seem to be hanging around everywhere.

The porch posts do have a slope to them, so any water that does land on them will run off, but the posts are also under the eve of the porch roof, so they're pretty save from water.

My plan is to add a railing and balusters to the front porch, I just haven't put them together yet.


----------



## TK421

My daughter (16) came up with a good idea to put pegs in the center pin so the tower rafters could slip into place. It took an hour to drill all the holes, cut the dowel, etc. but it works like a charm. (She came up with the idea as I was trying to hold onto the octagon center pin and figure out how I could nail into it while she held on to one of the rafters).


_The octagon center pin with four of the eight rafters in place. My daughter can be clever!


Four out of eight rafters in place and the tower roof is taking shape.


All eight rafters in place (thanks to the pegs) and everything fits together like a glove.


Looking good and ready for sheathing.


This is what it looks like from the driveway. I spent the last bit of the evening measuring and cutting the eight side panels of sheathing and getting them up to the roof, but I couldn't hold the sheathing in place and nail at the same time, so I decided to call it a day and take a shower.


Still, proud of what I was able to get done today._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, nice roof topper there. Very clever you guys. Sort of reminds me of a witch's hat, just needs a brim. That is a cool tower. What room is that going to be?

BTW like the address plaque typeface.


----------



## stick

It is all moving in a positive direction and looking great as always. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TK421

Finally got the sheathing on the garage tower roof. Still need to put the little dormers on, and the shingles, and the ridge accents, but hey, it's a lot better than it was!


_It might not look like much, but each triangle is 43.5 in wide and 90 in tall. And there's eight of them!!


This is what if looks like from the driveway. Again, it might not look that impressive, but believe me, when you're carrying everything up there and trying to balance, it's a lot of work!_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It might not look like much or look that impressive?! Are you kidding? From this side of the computer it's amazing what you have built.


----------



## Mordessa

I'm with Spookie on that one buddy! This has still got to be the coolest thing I've ever seen! I soooo envy you!

I can't even replace the railing on my freaking stairs so I can sell my house!  ... You are amazing!


----------



## TK421

Cloudy, windy day, so I decided to stay inside and give my back a rest. Took some time to design the gable fretwork for the small dormers I will put on the tower over the garage. Here is the design I came up with. There will be five dormers. Four of them will be plain and the center will have the version with the spider.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A spider! Very cool. I love how you saw that design and saw a spider spinning a web from it. This really is a halloween inspired dream home.


----------



## TK421

Slowing down a bit as the weather returns to the gloomy normal of the northwest. Had some time to print out the gable fretwork pattern, trace it onto the 1/4 in. fir plywood, and cut it out with the new scroll saw. Also cut out some 1/2 in. fir plywood backstock, and cut and routered the A-frame for the small garage dormers.


_Trace the pattern onto the 1/4 in. plywood.


Cut out the 1/2 in. back panel and put together the A-frame for the dormer. Routered the inside edge, too.


Dry fit the gable fretwork to make sire everything looks good.


Burgundy for the background of the dormer.


Primed all of the pieces that will eventually be white._


----------



## Halloween Scream

Outstanding! As part of my weekly Sunday tradition, I get caught up on this thread. I love the recent photos. The detail of the spider in the dormer is one of my favorite so far. Keep up the great work TK!


----------



## stick

I look forward to the updates so thanks for doing them and as for it does not look like much come on that is some under taking for one person.


----------



## TK421

Paint dried overnight so I put the pieces together this morning to see how they look. I still need to put the trim color white on the gable and fretwork, but you definitely get the idea with the primer.


_This is what is should look like when it's all together. I'll glue everything in place and probably use a couple of short brad nails as well. To clean up the seems, I'll use a bit of all-weather wood fill and then touch up with paint.


This is what the one with the spider will look like. Haven't painted the dowel yet, but you get the idea._


----------



## stick

Love the look.


----------



## TK421

Two steps forward, one step back.

Turns out my engineer doesn't actually do *Inspection Engineering*, meaning he doesn't do walk-thru inspections, and he has since picked up some full-time work and doesn't have a lot of time for my project anymore, so now he is recommending I go to another engineering group that specializes in inspection engineering so I can fulfill one of the last requirements of the county.

So now I have to find an inspection engineer and spend more money. I really don't know what's going to be left for the county to inspect after I pay for everything to be inspected on my own.


----------



## TK421

This is the email I wish I could send back to the county in response to my latest hurdle.

_Since I now have to find an engineer to inspect the work I have already done, and then bring any substandard work up to code before the engineer can submit his report. What is left for the county to do? I mean, since I've been "red-flagged", should I just complete the project (minus drywall) and work with the new inspection engineer? It's costing me more money, but it might save the county some time, if you actually approve the inspection engineer's report. 

After that, I have no idea what you would still need to do?

Remember, this is my first time at all this, and so far, it's exactly the tumor-inducing, heart-shredding, social-wrecking, psychotic-breaking trauma everyone told me it would be._


----------



## stick

"If there is ever a next time *Rule number 1* get plans approved first, then start construction and you would avoid a lot of the trauma you have had. Coming from somebody that has to deal with the county all the time.


----------



## TK421

Very, very true. Just extremely frustrating situation. Every time I think I'm making headway, something new jumps in front of my path, halting my progress.

It's actually really nice that I have this forum to post to on occasions like this where I really just need to vent my frustrations. Much better then yelling at the people in the county offices and making things about a thousand times worse.


----------



## SavageEye

Just be thankful you don't live in California!


----------



## Dark Tiki Studios

This is the highest level commitment to home haunting I have ever witnessed! It is looking SO good! Don't give up! You sir are an inspiration.


----------



## TK421

Had some good afternoons and evenings this week working on the scroll saw. Got all the fretwork done for the five tower dormers. Now I just need to do the little spider!


----------



## SciKoDuo

nice work!


----------



## Terror Tom

Great job on the scroll work TK! The house is going to be awesome.


----------



## TK421

*What do you think?*

Still enjoying my new scroll saw. So much, in fact, I'm changing my main corbels to a new (and easier) design. I didn't like how the original design was weathering. Trying to join the long curve was difficult, and after a while, the uneven seams would reappear. With this new version, I use less wood, I have fewer pieces to line up, and the joints are more natural, so they'll weather better and be more protected.

I have to make about 50 of these, so I'm happy to have a simpler way to do it that actually looks better!


_Old version was the same thickness throughout and the wide curve was hard to blend. New version tapers so I don't have to blend seams.


New version has three distinct sections, so it will be easier to seal and has more visual appeal from a distance.


By not having the center try to curve into another piece, but rather round out, I don't have to be as precise and worry about sanding down the inner curve like I was trying to do with the original version._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice job working with the scroll saw. 

OK for me I still prefer your original design in overall look. Might be the uniform thickness of the pieces or the simple curve to it. I also wonder if in the second design your not making the pieces too small and the scale will look off in the final mounting. Now that you have the scroll saw couldn't you combine pieces 2 and 3 into one piece and cut the design out of one block (or is it 2, 3 and 4? counting your outside angled piece as Piece 1)? Then only 2 pieces to fit together--that new piece with the outside angled piece. Also wondering if you couldn't have a rectangular block of wood that you use to cut this combined piece out out of and get two pieces from it--one flip from the other. Seems to me like it you'd have less wood to play with, you'd be cutting bigger pieces out, and doing less intricate work and have fewer seems. But then again I don't do woodworking so maybe this doesn't make as much sense as I think it does!

As for the thickness of things. We have been having two pergolas built (Small trellis one over BBQ island and a dining pergola 10x16 I think)--finally trying to finish our dirt yard after living here for 7-8 years. A supposedly 6-8 month project that has now been 2-1/2 years with problems from materials to workmanship throughout. Almost done though--so I hear your frustration at things seemingly always going as unintended. Anyway, we found thru trial and error that thicker wood does look better up than thinner beams from a distance. And you have the advantage of thicker wood not warping over time like thinner wood will. Learned this lesson after workman didn't prime the wood before staining and we ended up with tanning bleeding and blisters all over. That contractor gave up saying he really didn't work with wood much and offered to buy all the wood back so we were essentially starting the pergola over from scratch. Second time around we went thicker with the beams and if accidents happen for a reason, we did end up with a nicer looking pergola with the second contractor as well as one that was prepped properly. That probably is influencing my decision as well as liking the thicker uniform design.


----------



## TK421

*What do you think? Continued...*

Ghost of Spookie, I really appreciate the feedback. I agree, thick has a better look from a distance. My frustration comes from trying to make the same cuts over and over again so that they can line up perfectly side-by-side to look like a single piece when painted. This is why I'm looking for alternatives to try and break up the look while making it easier for me to build. Sometimes, while it may look more complicated, it's actually easier to build because there's a bit more freedom in how things line up.

Here are some alternatives:


_I could double up the new piece, so I'm still getting rid of the problem of the long curve wearing poor with weathering, or I could combine the old with the new, and have a single curved piece down the middle and a split version of the new piece on either side.


The benefit of the hybrid version is that I don't have to try and perfectly match two cut pieces side-by-side. I have one curve and I split the new piece to give weight and detail to either side._


----------



## TK421

Here are the four design types.


_From left to right: 1. The original style, thick, with the wide curve that blends into the top. 2. A hybrid of old and new, combining the wide curve down the middle with two thin, multi-curve pieces on either end. 3. A narrow version that reduces the width of the second block from 3" to 2.5" and then uses a single 1.5" multi-curve center spine. 4. A thick, multi-curve version.


Of the four styles, the original (#1 above) is pretty easy to produce, I just worry about how smoothly I can join the top of the curve. The thick multi-curve version would be the most difficult to produce because it would take the most time on the scroll saw and would be the most difficult to align two 1.5" wide pieces cut to the same template._


----------



## Terror Tom

I vote for the second one.


----------



## jdubbya

Terror Tom said:


> I vote for the second one.


I agree. The second one.


----------



## TK421

Managed to get two of the dormers up. It's pretty heart-pounding to climb the narrow ladder and get everything in place while trying to juggle the nail gun.


----------



## Forever Haunting

The dormers look spectacular. Love em.


----------



## boneyard girl

What an absolutely fabulous job - I'm completely in awe of your creativity and craftsmanship! Watching the project progress is so exciting and I'm always eagerly anticipating your next update. For the record, I prefer #1 or #4.


----------



## stick

TK421 said:


> Here are the four design types.
> 
> 
> _From left to right: 1. The original style, thick, with the wide curve that blends into the top. 2. A hybrid of old and new, combining the wide curve down the middle with two thin, multi-curve pieces on either end. 3. A narrow version that reduces the width of the second block from 3" to 2.5" and then uses a single 1.5" multi-curve center spine. 4. A thick, multi-curve version.
> 
> 
> Of the four styles, the original (#1 above) is pretty easy to produce, I just worry about how smoothly I can join the top of the curve. The thick multi-curve version would be the most difficult to produce because it would take the most time on the scroll saw and would be the most difficult to align two 1.5" wide pieces cut to the same template._http://s977.photobucket.com/user/gpankow/media/garage_demo_337_zps095416b5.jpg.htmlhttp://s977.photobucket.com/user/gpankow/media/garage_demo_337_zps095416b5.jpg.html



What if you did the second one But change the center big curve cut that in half and make that the outside two pieces and put the other (multi-curve section) as the center thick section. That way it will go from small to center large.

What ever you do decide I think it looks great so far and keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## TK421

I guess I should try every combination. 

Let me see how that one looks. I'll slap one together and take a photo.


----------



## Forever Haunting

I vote for #3. It has a nice profile and will cast very nice shadow lines.

That said....with all the differing opinions here, I recommend that you go with the one you like best. You are there at the site and have the best insights into the scale and proportions. Go with your gut, you have great taste!


----------



## TK421

After a very frustrating week, I had a good Saturday and got a lot done!

Here's the frustrating stuff (If you want to know): Last Saturday I got a notice in the mail from the county for a $1,000 fine because I was past my 45 day extension to get my paperwork in. Of course, there had been no prior notices or warnings, just a phone conversation 45 days earlier saying, "don't worry, we'll just put in an extension". So, that threw me into a panic and a huff. I scrambled to get the two documents I still needed in. 

The plumber was more than willing to help, just hard to get a hold of. Finally got a signed letter approving the plumbing on Tuesday (5/7). My engineer, on the other hand, was a complete pain-in-the-a$$ about the whole thing. The whole reason I got the fine in the first place was because he was dragging his feet. Starting a month ago, he didn't understand what the county wanted and didn't think he could provide it, so after not talking to me for two weeks, he finally told me I should try contacting another group that does that sort of work. So, I then called the county and talked to the head of the department that originally requested the inspection and found out exactly what the county needed. Turns out, all they wanted was a report of the engineer's site inspection of the house that he did back in November. So, I tell my engineer that and wait, and wait. 

Then, last Saturday hits and I get the fine!! Now I'm panicked. I call, I write emails, I even call another guy that shares office space with him. I finally find out he's in California. More panic, more calls, more broken promises from the engineer. Sleepless nights, stressful days, violent outbursts, a weird rash, a throbbing vein in my forehead, etc. I think we've all been there. Finally, Friday arrives and the engineer is back in Washington State. I talk to him on the phone and he goes to his office and writes up the report. At 2:30 pm, he emailed me the inspection report, which I immediately forwarded to the county. Now, I still need to pay the fine, but they usually reduce the fines quite a bit once everything is turned in, so I'm hoping to get at least some of my money back.


_All five tower dormers are now up! Must thank my oldest daughter for climbing on the roof with me to get this done.


The next thing I want to do is start the siding and molding around the tower.


Very happy to have the spider on the center dormer.


Also putting on the base siding on the exterior. The separating molding will be painted white (eventually).


I'm also going to paint the dividing molding between the grey siding and the corbels white.


This is the fretwork I designed to go over the red sections of flat siding at the base of the second story. It's gonna look wicked awesome!_


----------



## hallorenescene

wow tk, that is amazing looking. you have put a lot of work into this. when finished, it's going to be something to be proud of


----------



## Terra

Wow, it's becoming more beautiful with every update. Love the one little spider - awesome touch.


----------



## TK421

Terra said:


> Wow, it's becoming more beautiful with every update. Love the one little spider - awesome touch.


Thanks, Terra! I do enjoy the little embellishments that nod to Halloween. I hope to add more things in the fretwork I design for the round window dormers. Just little bits here and there for the detail-oriented observer to catch.


----------



## Bethany

WOW! This is fabulous! My husband is going to ban me from this forum. 
wonder if I can find me a victorian house for sale here in Central FL!

I am in awe of everything you have done with this addition & the remodels on your house previously!!


----------



## TK421

*The most beautiful email I have ever received from the Snohomish Planning and Development Services Department:

"The reports you have provided are what we need to approve the building plan review. The cashier staff will process the permit and call you when it is ready to pick up."*


----------



## stick

*Big party for TK.*
I am so glad to hear that the plans will be approved.
Now finish that beautiful home you are building.


----------



## Forever Haunting

Hooooray! Looking forward to following you as you complete the ultimate Halloween prop!


----------



## TK421

So, uhm...anyone want to come over and help me cut out over 120 of these little corbel pieces on the scroll saw?


----------



## znelson710

Can you cut stacks?


----------



## Bethany

I would, but I don't think they'd be very pretty.


----------



## TK421

znelson710 said:


> Can you cut stacks?


Nope. My scroll saw only cuts up to 2 in. thickness. It's a little tough cutting through 1.5 in. hem/fir, but it manages pretty good. Have to cut each one individually, using two per corbel.


----------



## Rumsfield

Time to invest in a "Band saw" - I am sure your Wife will approve that purchase


----------



## TK421

Rumsfield said:


> Time to invest in a "Band saw" - I am sure your Wife will approve that purchase


I have a "table top" band saw and I hate it. The damn thing just doesn't cut straight (vertically) and can't make tight turns. I've tried different blades, but they snap. I'm much happier with the scroll saw.


----------



## The-Dullahan

You know, I would come help...if you lived locally.


----------



## TK421

The-Dullahan said:


> You know, I would come help...if you lived locally.


Hey, I appreciate the offer!


----------



## Bethany

We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## The Pod

Well you've got your work cut out for you for the summer..... 1.5" thick on a scroll saw doesn't make for a fast cut. I would think a quality bandsaw would be a better saw choice (not a bench top version). You would have to take 3 passes, 1st cut the curves going straight across the "V" notch, then come back in from both sides to finish the "V".


----------



## TK421

The scroll saw seems to cut through the 1.5 in. stock pretty well. I managed to cut quite a few of them over the past few days just by going out to the garage whenever I had a few minutes. After I cut them, I have to pair them up and glue them together. Then I can sand them as a block and fit them to the other components to make a corbel.


_Here's a line of complete cut-outs and some that I already glued and sanded. The corbels are just resting together, I haven't actually glued them together yet.


A series of cut-outs clamped and drying. Tomorrow afternoon I'll sand them down._


----------



## TK421

Didn't do a lot of cutting and sanding today, but I did a ton of cleaning. Managed to haul off a bunch of old, cut lumber and soggy OSB, had a really nice burn pile in the backyard, filled some containers with old roof paper, shingle debris, etc. It was really nice to get the driveway a bit cleaner. Plus, now I have a safe area to set up the ladder so I can start working on the siding and molding for the tower over the garage.


_The kids love a good burn pile. (If anyone from Snohomish PDS is reading this, this was a recreational fire which had the original intention of being 3' x 3' x 2'.)


I don't think I've seen this part of the driveway since last August._


----------



## ter_ran

*Truly amazing work my friend! I can't wait till the day its all complete! I swear I will make the long trip up north to see it in person! Keep up the outstanding work man! Krispiest of Kudos to ya! *


----------



## ckenyon1964

I just spent 2 hours AT WORK reading this thread from beginning to end. LOL... I AM AMAZED! Your craftsmanship and attention to detail is incredible. I bow to you for having the skill and talent to do what you are doing. I am so happy I found this thread and plan on continuing to follow you as you round the final lap in completing this masterpiece!


----------



## diggerc

It's like watching the Winchester mansion work in progress.


----------



## TK421

At this point, all I can do is laugh. If I couldn't laugh, people would be dead. 

Just got the email this morning from the County Clerk's Office that my permit is complete and ready to pick up between the hours of 8 am and 3 pm. 

But not today, of course, because today is Thursday, and their offices are closed on Thursdays.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Diggerc that Winchester house's construction went on for decades and never ended until Sarah was dead. Hopefully not the case for TK! 

TK I saw bad weather for the Pacific northwest on our weather report. Some school being closed for heavy snow. Hope that doesn't include your area. Good news on your permit though. What's one more day.... Our whole-yard project is nearing the end for the construction phase--electrical left to finish, landscape plans in the works now in the background and waiting for a set time to begin from the landscaper, but I swear these construction guys have felt our yard was a lifetime project for them. Have missed out on a lot of holidays and time in the yard with friends to get to this point. It's all looking good, like your house, so keep staring at it and reminding yourself you're getting closer.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Diggerc that Winchester house's construction went on for decades and never ended until Sarah was dead. Hopefully not the case for TK!


I really hope that's not how my house turns out, but I'll be honest with you...I've been remodelling one room or another for the past ten years!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> TK I saw bad weather for the Pacific northwest on our weather report. Some school being closed for heavy snow. Hope that doesn't include your area.


Fortunately, that's not my area. We got some heavy rain yesterday, and it was pretty cold last night, but today is sunny and around 50 degrees, which is considered a beautiful day in Seattle.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Good news on your permit though. What's one more day.... Our whole-yard project is nearing the end for the construction phase--electrical left to finish, landscape plans in the works now in the background and waiting for a set time to begin from the landscaper, but I swear these construction guys have felt our yard was a lifetime project for them. Have missed out on a lot of holidays and time in the yard with friends to get to this point. It's all looking good, like your house, so keep staring at it and reminding yourself you're getting closer.


I'm happy to finally move on from the temporary permit to the real permit. This permit means all the questions and issues have been resolved. The house height with the tower has been approved, the foundation has been approved, the plumbing for the previous work in the third bathroom, etc. Now everything is on the level and I just need to build and pass the actual inspections. I know it's far from over, but it's a lot better than it was.


----------



## TK421

Oh, and another plus! Had another doctor's appointment and the exercise and dieting is paying off. Lost another 22 pounds! That's 57 pounds so far. I wish I could say that makes me a skinny boy who disappears when I turn sideways, but I'm not there yet -- I'm about halfway to my goal. I do feel a lot better, I'm more physical, have more energy, my wife says I've stopped snoring, and I like being able to cinch up my belt to holes I've never used before.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kudos! That's quite a bit of weight there guy. Glad there are sunny spots to this whole ordeal for you.


----------



## TK421

Did some touch up painting yesterday and today, put all the pieces of the corbels together, and got the primer coat on the corbels this afternoon.


_Took off the old corbels and repainted some of the dings and such. Also painted the upper and lower trim pieces, did some more caulking around the windows, etc. By the end of today, the windows and siding are looking much nicer.


I guess I should be happy knowing I can always start a side business. This is the first set of corbels. It looks like a lot, but I will need to build at least another 36 before I'm done._


----------



## Bethany

Looking great! Love watching the progress. 
Great job on your weight loss!! Here's to reaching your goal! \o/


----------



## Forever Haunting

I am thoroughly enjoying following your amazing progress. Your entire home is the ultimate Halloween prop. Do you have any special lighting in mind just for Halloween? Your masterpiece deserves it!


----------



## TK421

Forever Haunting said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying following your amazing progress. Your entire home is the ultimate Halloween prop. Do you have any special lighting in mind just for Halloween? Your masterpiece deserves it!


I definitely have some ideas for Halloween lighting. I've got several new LED yard lights that I want to use, plus soft lights shooting straight up to highlight the windows and tower. I'm going to have a ton of jack-o-lanterns all over the place, plus green floods on the lawn for the graveyard and red lights for the porch.

I'm going to play with lighting a lot in October, once things are built and props start coming out.


----------



## TK421

Been drizzling most of the weekend, so I decided to get out the front doors we started refurbishing last summer (remember last summer, when I started this "project") and I'm stripping out the remaining paint so I can start with the new coats. Nice to know there's always something to do in the garage.


_This is the right side door. I'll start cleaning the left side door next._


----------



## TK421

Took two coats of stripper to get into all the grooves, but I was able to enough old paint off to feel I was ready to paint.


_The door is stripped of layers and layers of old, white paint.


Windows taped up and the door is dry and ready to go.


First coat of Behr "Chianti" red. It will dry darker. As I was painting it, I was thinking, did I miss the opportunity to do a crackle finish?_


----------



## GhostTown

I want to tell ya, TK, you are one hell of a man. I can't find any words strong enough to compliment you on your achievements with this project and still make it sound truly sincere.

Nice work, man. Nice work.


----------



## TK421

The other door is prepped for paint! And, after years of secrecy, you all finally get to see a photo of my absolute favorite halloween coffee mug! I know, a rare treat, but you're all worth it.


----------



## Ragged Grin

I'm not quite sure what to say about this...

It looks...amazing, brilliant, incredible!

Then again there is a thin, fine line between brilliance and insanity...

I will sum it up by simply stating...If I could, I would...and be beyond thrilled if it looked half as good.

So Heck Yeah Man, go big or go live in a boring looking home, Bra....vo! Best of luck with the rest of the process, love to come help, probably cut a limb off, so probably shouldn't.


----------



## TK421

We have awesome friends! While my wife and I were down in Portland for the West Coast Haunter's Convention (which was a ton of fun) some friends came by and landscaped our front yard!!


_The front area was overgrown with weeds and sticky little vines that were sprawling everywhere. Nothing was planted and the homemade bench was pushed back into the corner by the PUD box with the old bicycle leaning up against it. The only thing standing was our family marker (which needs a little touch-up paint).


They cleaned off the brick path and found some old round-topped path liners that we had in a pile by another tree. Moved the bench out and cleaned it off, cleaned off the bicycle, and planted things everywhere!


More cleaning, weeding, and planting as you continue down the path. They also edged the lawn and path to make everything look sharp and clean! I really wish I had some before pictures to show the amazing difference._


----------



## Bethany

Looks really nice!
Hey can we borrow those friends?


----------



## lisa48317

That is so awesome! What great people to surprise you like that!


----------



## TK421

Back from the West Coast Haunter's Convention and full of ideas and new contacts. But before I start building props again, I need to finish the house. 


_Painting the front doors. Not the best picture thanks to the afternoon sun, but that same sun is what allowed me to get the doors out from the garage and spray them, so I can't complain, or did I?


Putting up the new corbels. Very happy with the new corbel design. Still have to build another 30-40 more, but it's nice to get some of them up._


----------



## Bethany

Looking awesome TK!!
Seeing what you are doing made me wonder if there were any "victorian" style houses for sale in my area. 
there is one. Now if it will still be on the market when we can buy....


----------



## stick

The house is coming along and looking great.


----------



## TK421

Installing the new front doors is going to take some time. Before I can completely install the new doors, I'm going to have to fit them to the new entry, build the new jamb, finish the exterior, and then . . . I'm going to have to take out the original wall with the current front door. That means taking out load-bearing beams and replacing them with new material. I have the plans, but I know it's going to take a real effort.

To start, I found I had to raise the existing header on the new enterance by 1.5 in, so I had to take it apart and use up 30 ton piston jack to raise everything up. That was a meticulous, but rewarding afternoon.


_Molding, siding, and sheathing removed. Right side raised with jack.


Right side secured, left side jacked up. The pictures make it look easy, but I had to cut out a sill plate to raise everything up, then add new wood and level everything again.


I was so proud of myself, I had to take a picture.


Both sides raised and secured. Sheathing going back on.


Door jamb construction and left door mounted! Don't want to mount the right door because it would block the current true door to the house._


----------



## TK421

Continuing the work on the entrance. Put the siding and some of the trim back on, and started building two corbels to go at the top of the vertical molding on either side of the doors. These two corbels will go from the molding to the ceiling.


_My corbel design printed onto paper, then cut out and laid onto a piece of 3/4 in. pine.


I'm getting pretty good with my scroll saw.


Starting the painting process. Each piece will get at least two coats.


Cut and glued the center pieces together. Painted the sides in Chianti because they'll show through the side fretwork.


Painting the center pieces and finials.


Dry fitting the corbels together. I'm going to even out the portion of corbel where the finial attaches before anchoring the finial._


----------



## TK421

Got a good start this morning and did some painting.


_Primed a stack of siding. Next I'll give them a base coat, then cut to fit, and do one more coat when they're in place.


Putting a new coat of primer on the porch column to even out the base. Next I sand and then put on a final coat.


More painting of the porch column. Still have some routering to do on the bare post portion, but I was on a roll with the 4 in. brush.


Painted porch post and entry trim. Lots of detail will be going into the entry, including the corbels I just built._


----------



## spydermonkey

very nice...coming along very well...thats gonna be one bad @## house


----------



## Bethany

TK it looks great! Love seeing the progress.


----------



## TK421

Did some more painting on Father's Day and cut and primed the casement pieces for the top two tower windows.


_A shot of the house with the unfinished tower section. I'm hoping to put in the window casing, corner trim, and siding.


Getting the tools out and cutting all the pieces.


Wife helped by painting the siding I primed yesterday.


Window head casement with cap attached.


Nice pic of Molly painting away. After painting the Hemotite grey for the siding, she starting priming the casement pieces as I assembled them.


A few claps of thunder and dark clouds told us we needed to move everything into the garage._


----------



## Bethany

It is looking SO GREAT!! LOVE IT!!!
In case I haven't said it before I AM JEALOUS!! 
I want my house to look like that.


----------



## ptbounce

I'm very curious to see how it's going to look all haunted up. This, sir, is what you call a labor of love


----------



## TK421

ptbounce said:


> I'm very curious to see how it's going to look all haunted up. This, sir, is what you call a labor of love


It most certainly is that! I'm taking my time with it so far, but I keep telling myself it will be complete by September 1st.


----------



## TK421

Had a good afternoon. Put up the window casing and tower corner molding, started shingling and flashing the gable roof on the tower, cut one piece of siding (which you can't see), and did some more painting.


_Got the window casing in place, nice and true. Also took down the house numbers and hose cradle so we could paint the remaining green area of the garage.


The 2x10s will be covered with plywood siding and another row of corbels, and the tower cap will go on top! My goal is to put the tower cap on after the Fourth of July holiday week._


----------



## Bethany

Looks great!! I too cannot wait to see it decorated for THE HOLIDAY!!







Please note the "House" in the picture. Reminded me of your project. 
May use your house as inspiration when I do this up.


----------



## hallowicked

Can't wait to see the finished product. It's looking amazing.
WOW.


----------



## TK421

My official "permit in hand" photo. It was ready a while ago, but it took me this long to get up to Everett on a day they were open (closing at 3pm and being closed on Thursdays made it a pain-in-the-butt.)

Took pride in wearing my Haunted Hollow tshirt when picking up my permit.


_Yes, this is me! Down about 80 pounds and very happy about it. Still have a way to go, but I feel a whole lot better about myself and any day-to-day activities._


----------



## Bethany

Way to go!! On Everything!!


----------



## TK421

Work has been keeping me busy, but I managed to get a tiny bit of siding done yesterday afternoon. It's not a lot, but every little bit helps.


_This is what the side looked like before I started.


And this is what it looked like an hour later when friends stopped by to visit._


----------



## TK421

Had a couple hours after work to do a bit more siding, so I put up the bits around the front window casing. Took some time to measure out the gable and casing.


_The exposed top will get covered with molding and corbels, then the tower roof will go up.


Proud of my handywork. Still trying to decide how I want to finish out the gable inset.


It was a nice afternoon and the house is really starting to come together (on the outside)._


----------



## Penumbra

Looking good! You've been so committed for almost three years! And it's really starting to pay off!


----------



## blackfog

Love seeing how much you have accomplished TK! Looks awesome and glad you 
finally got that permit in hand!


----------



## TK421

Now working on the house today. Good news is, no leaks!


----------



## Rumsfield

I thought something looked odd about these pics until the one you just posted - we have been washing away all week over on the "East Side" 
The work looks fabulous and Congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## Gerardina

I've been reading this thread, and let me tell you, you are doing a fantastic job. 


It's awesome that you finally have the permit. And congratulations on the weight loss. You are gaining health


----------



## TK421

Cleaned up the electrical box to get ready for the inspection. Had to make sure all the wires went through the double sill plate, down the wall, got stapled to the stud, then go into the box (through proper NM connectors), and get wired into the proper breaker.

Took some time to clean out the garage enough that I could get to the box safely and make everything look good. Should be nice and clean for the inspector now, too.


_Before I started, the wall was covered with stacks of wood, cans of paint, and all sorts of clutter. Couldn't even get to the panel, had to lean over tarps and junk to do anything.


Closer view of the panel. It looks so nice, I had to take a pic. I just hope the inspector appreciates the improvements.


And closer still. The next thing I need to do is relabel the panel so I can remember what each breaker operates._


----------



## Forever Haunting

TK421 said:


> Proud of my handywork. Still trying to decide how I want to finish out the gable inset..[/I]


TJ: It's all looking fantastic. From reading the above, does this mean that the county disapproved your original design for the central tower? I think your original design had a high mansard roof on the central tower. 

It looks great. I am just curious. Thanks.


----------



## TK421

Forever Haunting said:


> TK: It's all looking fantastic. From reading the above, does this mean that the county disapproved your original design for the central tower? I think your original design had a high mansard roof on the central tower.
> 
> It looks great. I am just curious. Thanks.


The battle that took six months (November to May) was over the total height of the structure. So, for six months I was working off a temporary permit that allowed me to do the work, but not complete the tower roof.

There are various codes in Snohomish County, and some of them contradict each other because of the early, rural nature of the county and the needs of the farms. At first, there was a concern that since I live in a PRD (Planned Residential Development) rather than just a R-9600 zone -- which is standard residential, that the maximum building height was only 25 ft instead of 30 ft. I knew that was complete hogwash because there are other homes in the development with gables peaking at 30 ft. This was resolved easily, when the county employee who made the 25 ft claim could not find any source material to back it up, so she dropped the claim and reverted to the R-9000 standard height restriction of 30 ft. This was great, but it wasted six weeks ov everyone's time, and my original tower was still at 32+ ft.

The next thing I had to do was go back through county codes and get all the information I could about height limits, how building heights are calculated, and how different roof structures are assessed. (This is where it really pays to do your homework). I found out that different roof types; Gable, Gambrel, Hipped, Mansard, Shed, etc., have different sets of calculations to determine their true height. For instance, the most common type of roof for our area is a gable roof. For a gable roof, you measure from the average grade to the ridge on all sides and then take the average. That's your height. For a mansard, they say the height is from the average grade to the deck line (that's the outer top ridge of a mansard. It's where you would see the trim and iron work. I also found codes from 1966 that detail height limit exceptions, including structures such as a) tanks and bunkers; b) towers, masts, poles; and c) silos, turbines, pumps. 

Originally, the county engineer was measuring the roof height by measuring from average grade to the top of the tower roof, since that was the tallest mansard roof. I corrected her, quoted SCC, Section 30.23 and SCC, Section 30.23.050 to confirm the proper way to calculate the height of a mansard roof, then pointed out where the mansard roof actually was, excluding the tower, and explained SCC, Section 18.76.070 regarding height limit acceptions for towers. To show compromise, I also lowered the height of the tower by 6 inches.

All of that took six months of back-and-fourth, research, redrawing of plans, stress, and other anquish. Granted, there were other things they wanted me to do, so it wasn't all about the tower height, but that was the big thing holding up the permit. The other issue was a previous remodel I did (without a permit) which they needed me to get approved before issuing the new permit. The deal was, if I could prove valid conscruction and plumbing, I woulded have to het a new plumbing permit added to the rest of the permit stuff I was already applying for. My plumber friend came through and wrote up a nice letter, which they accepted, and I was able to get the previous remodel plumbing passed without having to add it to the new permit -- so that was nice.


----------



## Forever Haunting

Wow! I am supremely impressed with your ability to persevere through all the hassles. Thanks for the update and for sharing your progress with us.


----------



## BadTableManor

Following you on Facebook, and loving all your posts. Great job!


----------



## TK421

I have officially requested the electrical inspection. Don't know when it's going to be scheduled, but I submitted the request.


----------



## TK421

It seems, just like any other group you request to come to your house, I have no idea when they're going to arrive, so I can't plan for anything else today. I'm not even sure they're coming today! I requested an inspection online, and all it says is, "Pending". 

I don't know if an inspector is going to knock on my door at 8am, or if I'll get a call at noon telling me to expect someone between the hours of 8am and 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## GhostTown

I absolutely HATE HATE HATE HATE it when you can't get a time from people. One of my largest pet peeves is people, companies, businesses, etc. that cannot set a date and keep it.


----------



## TK421

Well, I keep going to the site and my status just changed from "pending" to "request taken". So hopefully, that means the ball is rolling and they'll call me with an inspection time window. Probably won't be today, which is just fine by me. One more day to make sure everything is in order.


----------



## katshead42

Wow it's truly amazing the amount of work you've accomplished. I look forward to seeing the finished product. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## TK421

And, out of the blue, the inspector arrived at 2:30pm. No call, no warning, just pulled into the driveway. I'm lucky I was home! I have, of course, failed the inspection because of rules I have never heard of, special breakers I didn't know about, and little caps I'm supposed to put on the end of MC cables. (This list goes on.)

These are all little things and I'm really glad the inspector was so nice and pointed everything out. So often they can just be grumpy and mean-spirited, this guy really wanted to teach. I appreciate that.


----------



## TK421

Okay, the inspector left and I have 15 business days to get the following 15 issues up to code, or else I need to call and request an extension. - REVISED

1. Provide GFCI protection for the weather-proof receptacle on the balcony.
- Bought from Lowes. $18.49 for GFCI WP/TP.
2. Install AFCI circuit breakers for the new receptacle and lighting in the addition.
- Bought from Lowes. These are damn expensive! $36.97 per breaker.
3. Install lighting for attic storage space above the garage.
- Bought from Lowes.
4. Provide 3-way switching for the stairs to the attic spaces.
- Bought from Lowes.
5. Install a handle tie for the feeder/circuit to the sub-panel.
- Something Lowes doesn't sell. Might have to check Ace Hardware, or order something online.
6. Secure all NM cables (other than those in holes through framing) according to code within 12" of boxes with connectors or within 8" of single gang non-metallic boxes.
- Going to trace all the cable in the addition and add staples where ever they need to go. 
7. Install nail plates at all locations where the cables are less than 1-1/4" from the face of the framing.
- Going to trace all the cable in the addition and add a plate guard where ever they need to go. 
8. Complete the roofing or ensure that the attic space is completely free from leaks for inspection.
- I'll put up the base for the tower and wrap to whole thing. If I can do it, I'll get the rafters and sheathing in place.
9. Use a listed MC connector and short prevention bushing/insert for the MC cable in the panel.
- Going to pull out the MC Cable and replace with 12/3 NM. 
10. Expose the MC cable circuit or provide viewing holes for inspection of the MC cable that has not been inspected.
- Going to pull out the MC Cable and replace with 12/3 NM. 
11. Use a listed splicing device (wirenut or other approved method) for all equipment grounds in all boxes.
- Oversight on my end. I use the twist caps on hot and neutral, just didn't use them on the grounds. Now I'll go back and put them on the grounds, too. 
12. Provide protection or re-route all NM cables in the top attic floor area so that they will not be damaged.
- This is simple, I just had some extra length spooled at the end of the run. Cut the excess and I'm all good. 
13. Add ground bar to sub-panel to separate ground from neutral.
- Bought from Lowes for $3. I do like the simple, cheap fixes. 
14. Install nail plate protection for the branch circuit (home runs) wich are in shallow grooves on the top of the garage joists.
- Bought from Lowes. Found 9 in. nail guards. I'll insert them and should be good-to-go.
15. Install bubble covers and type wr/tr rated recepticles for the weather-proof locations (exterior).
- Bought from Lowes. Found two TR/WP outlets for $1.87 each.


----------



## Bethany

Glad he was willing to educate you & tell you what you needed to do. Hopefully you'll be ready for your next inspection soon.


----------



## Gerardina

Good thing you are already taking care of (many) things on your list. Keep it up! I know I'm not the only one sending you good vibes here


----------



## TK421

I've got my list of fixes and I've got 93% of my supplies ready-to-go. I worked my butt off yesterday at my day job, so I'm hoping to have most of today to get all the electrical checked off. I've already taken out the pesky MC cable and replaced it with a new run of 10/2 for the old outside porch outlets (I ran 10/2 so I can plug in a 30A breaker for Halloween. It's really nice to have 30A for multiple foggers). So that's two things checked off the list already. 

I might forgo the handle tie clip for the single-pole twin 30A breaker and just replace it with a 2-pole 30A breaker I have that is already tied. See, That's three things off my list, and that means I don't have to drive out to Home Depot to buy the one thing Lowes doesn't carry! That means I have 100% of the materials I need to finish everything.

Dang, I'd better get busy.


----------



## MissMandy

The house is looking amazing, TK! Whatever will you do with yourself when it's finally complete?


----------



## TK421

MissMandy said:


> The house is looking amazing, TK! Whatever will you do with yourself when it's finally complete?


Oh, MissMandy, it will never be "complete"! Right now, all I want to do is finish the remodel as outlined for the county so I can get the county out of my business. When I'm all done with the heavy lifting remodel, I still want to go through the house with fresh paint, I want to re-do the staircase with nice ballusters, I want to build a mud cabinet for the entry, etc, etc. There will be lots to do in the future, but for right now, I want to get through inspections and get the county out of my life.


----------



## TK421

Took longer than I care to admit, but I finally wired the 3-way switch at the top of the stairs correctly. The diagrams make it look simple, but the former home owner that installed the switch the first time made it very tricky. Lesson learned, you can't always trust wire color when another DIYer has come before you!


_And this, boys and girls, is what they call, "up to code" right now. But hurry, because it could all change next week, or the week after._


----------



## TK421

It was a hard day re-running lines through the garage to bring everything up to code, but it was worth it. Plus, it was a pretty good workout. I have no idea if I'll be able to move a muscle tomorrow, but it was great exercise.


_I apologize for the dirty mirror, I've been busy._


----------



## MissMandy

lol you look pooped! I can only imagine what a relief it will be once you can wash your hands of all the technical crapola!


----------



## TK421

Back from vacation and ready to finish the remodel. Already completed all the electrical notes given to me by the inspector and I've called for another inspection, which may happen today or tomorrow (depending on their schedule).

I'm also starting on the main tower roof. Yesterday, I took off the temp roof that saw us through the rainy season and put down the true subfloor for the tower roof. Today, I hope to cut out the 16 rafters and, maybe, cut out the framing for the mini-former round windows, too! Let's see how far I get.


_First thing this morning, took a picture of the new tower roof subfloor.


Now I just need to cut out 15 more._


----------



## stick

Looking wonderful so far.


----------



## creeeepycathy

WOW!!! The ultimate prop. Been following this thread for awhile. Your house is incredible!!!... so very jealous....


----------



## TK421

The Electrical Inspector just called and will be here in a few minutes to check out all the work I did. It's a different inspector than last time, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping he doesn't find anything new.


----------



## Bethany

Sending positive vibes your way!! Good Luck!!


----------



## TK421

Different inspector, didn't pass, but I'm getting a lot closer. The electrical inspectors are very nice and very knowledgeable. I'm learning a lot and I think it's all for the better. Another day or two to fix stuff and I'll schedule another inspection. Down to the nitty-gritty now.


----------



## katshead42

Wow it's looking fantastic!


----------



## TK421

Another electrical inspection, another list. The first inspection produced 16 items, this second inspection only gave me 6.

1. Tamper resistant receptacles required in office.
_Install receptacles. I had already installed them in the bedroom, but didn't know I had to put them in the office area, too. Oh, well._

2. Recessed light in closet shall have cover installed. 
_Bought from Lowes ($8.98). Install cover._

3. Use a listed splicing device (wire nut or other approved method) for all equipment grounds in all boxes. 
_Double-check all receptacles to make sure they have the ground wire nut. Found three that need the ground wire nut added._

4. Install AFCI circuit breakers for the new receptacles and lighting in the addition.
_Installed and tested. All three (1-15A, 2-20A) functional. This took too long because I had a cheap light socket where the neutral and ground were touching. This was causing the 15A breaker to trip every time I turned it on. After a lot of testing and exploring, I found the problem and now everything is working great._

5. Re-route all NM cables in the top attic floor area so that they will not be damaged.
_Run line through studs (with nail plates) and through rafters (1.25” min. from edge)_

6. Secure all NM cables (other than those in holes throu8gh framing) according to this code article and within 12” of boxes with connectors or within 8” of single gang non-metallic boxes.
_Add cross brace above and below sub-panel to staple NM cables._


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin

A grand stand applause to the work you've done so far TK421! I'm in the process of trying to convince my loved one to do the same. I'm actually going to school in the fall to do architecture so I can design these sort of things and projects for Halloween enthusiasts!! Or people that just love the look in general. Love love love!!!! Awesome Job!!


----------



## TK421

I've taken lots of pictures, but I'm having some trouble with the camera, so here are two shots taken with the my wife's smart phone.


_Starting to put the tower roof on. If I build from the base up, I can put the shingles on as I go and not have to do as much on a ladder later._


_Zoomed in a bit so you could see the tower better. There's a trap door that gives me access to the tower from the attic, so it's pretty easy ti get up there and work._


----------



## boneyard girl

It's stunning, TK421! The amount of work you've put into this project is truly impressive - the transformation so far has been incredible. I'm eagerly awaiting the project's completion, and I'm even more excited to see what you'll do once Halloween rolls around!


----------



## TK421

I got the camera working (new SD card wasn't uploading) and here are some other shots of the tower build.


_Cutting out the rounds for the first of the four dormer windows.


Starting to cut the tower roof rafters.


Eight rafters cut and assembled. Just need to carry them up to the tippy top of the house.


Starting with two sides so I can add the roofing paper and shingles as I go.


After years of planning and dreaming, I can finally see the tower roof come to life.


A beautiful day to start some sheathing._


----------



## TK421

And here are some more pics (now that I can transfer pics from the camera again).


_Start with rectangles and cut to fit when I can measure against the other side. This gives the best fit at the corners.


Saturday afternoon and I'm slowly putting on the shingles and cutting the panels to fit.


I can't wait to be done. This is going to look great.


Double rafters on either side of the dormer help secure the sheathing. A second round will be added to secure the roof of each dormer.


This will be the front dormer.


Looking down the trap door from the tower roof into the attic space._


----------



## The Halloween Lady

TK I am sooooo impressed!!!! Plus it looks like you are finally in the final stretch. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## chinclub

Your house is just so beautiful!


----------



## ckenyon1964

Hey TK421... As I posted before, this is just incredible. I have no words.

I'm curious... what has the reaction been from all of your neighbors as they have been watching the construction? I know that if I was a neighbor, I would be spending my time sketching out ways to make my house change to compliment yours... that's how inspired I am by your work.

So, what do the neighbors think??


----------



## TK421

ckenyon1964 said:


> Hey TK421... As I posted before, this is just incredible. I have no words.
> 
> I'm curious... what has the reaction been from all of your neighbors as they have been watching the construction? I know that if I was a neighbor, I would be spending my time sketching out ways to make my house change to compliment yours... that's how inspired I am by your work.
> 
> So, what do the neighbors think??


The neighbors have been really supportive. Lots of compliments and everyone asks if we'll be done by Halloween. I don't see too many people making plans to alter their homes, but no one is out front picketing my remodel or throwing eggs at the house, so that's a plus!


----------



## TK421

Just submitted request for what should be the final electrical inspection. I have to say, the electrical inspectors have been absolute pros and very, very generous with their time and knowledge. I was very nervous going into this part of the inspection, but they are incredibly gracious and kind people. I had nothing to be afraid of. If only the county was like this -- people wouldn't loathe them so much.


----------



## Bethany

IF I was your neighbors I'd have to move out of jealousy, or move in! 
Good luck on the hopefully final electrical inspection!!


----------



## TK421

12:22pm and I'm still waiting for a call from the Electrical inspector. I really hope it's one of the two gentleman I've previously seen. They were both very nice and they're now familiar with the house, so a follow-up inspection should be quick.


----------



## S.O.S.

The house is remarkable... truly awesome.

Good luck with the inspection and please be careful up high. You don't need to fall and make it a genuine haunted house!


----------



## TK421

The inspector never arrived yesterday, so I'll be playing the same waiting game today. I know I'm ready to pass, so I just need him to come out and confirm I did the few things he told me to do. Should be a quick and polite visit . . . when he actually drops by.


----------



## TK421

We have passed our electrical inspection! We are now good with the state! Next up is the framing inspection, but I have to put in a few beams first.


----------



## MissMandy

The house is looking amazing TK!


----------



## katshead42

The house is looking awesome.


----------



## stick

One down, great job on passing the electrical inspection.


----------



## TK421

With the electrical inspection out of the way, it's time to get busy with the last of the framing. So today, I took out the old front door and started the process of putting in the new double doors.


_This is what the door looked like just after starting this morning. I took out the drywall and started removing the studs.


Studs out.


Our front door is no more! Talk about committing.


Looking into the house from the new opening. This is what I was shooting for.


Cleaning up the entry. Getting rid of the old sill plate and other junk from the former wall.


My wife being attacked by our six year old. I was just trying to take a picture of the door-free entryway.


This is the old landing of the stairs. I'm going to cut the landing back to the same depth as the other steps.


The new doors are mounted, but it's just temporary. I need to fine tune the hinges and put in the threshold.


The new doors in place at the end of the day. Not bad. Not bad at all.


End of the day so we decided to have a cookout and some smores in the front yard._


----------



## TK421

Thought the two white bulbs in the porch couch lights were too bright, so I took some blue paint and painted two light bulbs, let them dry, and put them in the couch fixtures.


_Had some extra sky blue paint left over from the girls' room, so I brushed some onto two fluorescent bulbs.


Plugged the two bulbs into the couch lights and they give off a nice blue glow. Subtle and a bit spooky. I like it._


----------



## TK421

We are having a major remodeling weekend!! My sheet-rock friend has lent me some buddies and we ripped out most of the drywall on the main floor, we're putting in new glulam support beams, and putting up new drywall. House is a mess and I don't have time to post photos, but I promise I'm taking plenty. When I have time, I'll post a bunch!

Hope everyone else is having a fun, productive weekend!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow it's come quite a way since last I dropped in here. Glad to hear the electrical passed inspection and love your little comic relief there! Looking good TK and really glad your friend and his friends are lending a hand this weekend for a big push. Hope you guys make a big dent on the inside.

The front double doors look great as does the whole porch. Love your welcome mat. Hey what do you have brewing in that hanging cauldron?


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow it's come quite a way since last I dropped in here. Glad to hear the electrical passed inspection and love your little comic relief there! Looking good TK and really glad your friend and his friends are lending a hand this weekend for a big push. Hope you guys make a big dent on the inside.
> 
> The front double doors look great as does the whole porch. Love your welcome mat. Hey what do you have brewing in that hanging cauldron?


We're getting a ton done on the inside right now. Big changes. As for the cauldron, right now my girls are filling it with flowers, but it will have something very different in it come October.


----------



## madmangt

TK421 said:


> My wife being attacked by our six year old. I was just trying to take a picture of the door-free entryway..[/I]


Ahhhhh so there is the most patient women in the world! What a rare sighting! Haha! 

Dude, your work is amazing and I am just in awe of what you have done! I showed my wife some of your work and she just shook her said and said, "boy his wife is much more understanding than I would be!"


----------



## TK421

madmangt said:


> Ahhhhh so there is the most patient women in the world! What a rare sighting! Haha!
> 
> Dude, your work is amazing and I am just in awe of what you have done! I showed my wife some of your work and she just shook her said and said, "boy his wife is much more understanding than I would be!"


My wife is absolutely fantastic and I love her, and her patience with me, beyond words. Plus, she says this counts as my midlife crisis.


----------



## TK421

Okay, it's Saturday night and the house is quiet. I've uploaded the photos and here they are. What we've done in the past two days is pull down all the ceiling drywall in the living room, hallway, girls' room, and kitchen. put in glue-laminated (glulam) beams in the kitchen and the girls' bedroom as required by the engineer, put in insulation between the floors to help with heat and to reduce noise, and then put up new drywall, some mud, and skimmed the walls to smooth out the old, bumpy texture.


_Friday morning, the guys arrived at 8:30am and immediately started tearing down drywall. I was able to snap this pic around 9:30am. I was shocked because my oldest daughter actually got up! Must have been all the banging.


Peter and Efrain made quick work of the ceiling. I gotta get a set of those stilts! My brain was full of Halloween costume ideas all day.


Paper over the floor and plastic over the counters. More drywall coming down in the kitchen. Removing the whole lowered section in the kitchen that used to house some terribly ugly fluorescent lights.


My oldest, again, getting in the way of the camera.


All the drywall down from the ceiling in the living room, and all the debris swept away. This was all done in about an hour!


Didn't take a before shot, but this is the girls' room with the ceiling removed. I had to insert a glulam to support structure above, so I took a photo to show where it went in. The county will want to see some pictures.


Another shot of the existing HVAC and the inserted glulam. It sets right next to the pre-existing 2x10, but it's super strong.


Started installing insulation between the joists. This isn't required between floors, but we put it in the help reduce noise.


More insulation going in above the living room, and the temporary support wall is in place to replace the sad and inadequate 2x6 with a structurally appropriate glulam beam.


More drywall down in the kitchen, just the recessed light area is left to be pulled down._


----------



## TK421

_
Believe it or not, this is still Friday. In one day, the drywall was pulled down, the new drywall in the girls' room was put up and mud and tape was applied.


Peter and Efrain were really fast with the drywall. Helps when you work as a team, have stilts, and do it for a living.


Sorting out the wires and fitting the big glulam in place (it's sitting on the breakfast bar in this pic). You can also see more drywall going up in the living room.


Nice shot of the 4x12 sheets of drywall going up in the living room. And, Yes, I have mounted on the front of my fireplace.


Interesting to see the layers when you remove a cabinet.


The drop down in the kitchen is almost completely gone. Need to move the exhaust fan venting over a bit before the drywall goes back up.


Ladies and gentleman, the kitchen glulam beam is in place! No more sagging ceiling, just solid, sturdy support.


I was so happy to get the glulam installed, I took several pictures.


If you're curious, this is what the family room looks like right now. Not a lot of room for the family at the moment._


----------



## TK421

On Saturday, Efrain came back and mixed up more mud so he could go around and skim all the walls in the girls' room and the living room. I don't have any pics of that right now, but I'll post some later. I spent Saturday afternoon cutting through joists near the entry to fit another glulam beam and discussing light fixture options with my wife. I know we'll get there, but the past 48 hours has been a mad, mad rush.


_Cut out the old header joist to make room for the new glulam.


I have to go back and widen some of these cuts so the 3.5 in. glulam bean can fit properly.


Like an alligator waiting to snap, another glulam lies in wait.


An evening shot of the skimmed wall. It's still drying, but the "new" walls will be nice and smooth. No more knock down texture.


The skim coat is drying nicely. The hole at the base of the wall is our air return for the furnace.


I put in the block ends between the joists above the new doors and I'm still trying to fit the new glulam in place.


Too tired to finish installing the glulam tonight. I'll probably have to trim back the joists a bit more in the morning before I can get the beam in place._

Tomorrow is Sunday and we can take a break, but Monday morning, they'll be back at 8am and I need to be ready with more stuff for them to do.


----------



## Bethany

TK excellent! Looking great. Love the double doors btw. So glad you have friends like yours to help you out.


----------



## mikieofthedead

sooo jealous! this house already looks so amazing and its not even done yet! When's the house warming party???


----------



## TK421

mikieofthedead said:


> sooo jealous! this house already looks so amazing and its not even done yet! When's the house warming party???


If it was up to me, I'd be dome in just a few weeks. I'll have to wait and see what the county says with all their inspections. I'm really hoping to be done by early September, maybe even Labor Day. I'd like everything to be complete before the girls go back to school.


----------



## TK421

Wife was feeling stressed about the furniture being crammed together and there not being any place for the girls, so I condensed things in the sun room, moved the hutch, cabinets, coffee table, and piano (by myself) and set up the table so everything looks clean and we have a nice place for meals. I did all of this in the last hour and a half while feeding the girls lunch and she is at church. I'm hoping she'll be happy and relieved when she finally gets home.


_Yesterday...


Noon today!_


----------



## im the goddess

Great job. I wouldn't be as understanding either, but I will never have to worry about that. Do it yourself is no longer in my husbands vocabulary. LOL. Love seeing the photos.


----------



## katshead42

Wow it's amazing the amount of progress you've made. Great job!


----------



## Dark Tiki Studios

You get to permanently make your house look like a haunted house, AND you have a cute wife?!? I am too jealous for words!


----------



## TK421

Dark Tiki Studios said:


> You get to permanently make your house look like a haunted house, AND you have a cute wife?!? I am too jealous for words!


There are times I am jealous of myself!

Our three younger girls (you've seen our teenager in previous pictures). This is what happens when you say "be silly" and hold up a camera.


----------



## stick

Great looking family TK.


----------



## TK421

Well, let's see, what did I accomplish the rest of the weekend (and a bit of Monday)?









_I single-handedly installed the glulam beam above the front entry. This took a lot longer than I originally thought, but I finally cut back each joist properly and got everything to fit. I had to use my piston jack to push some joists back into place, but now everything is straight, level, secure, and up to code!









Reworked all the wiring for the entry and made sure everything still worked (always important).









The bottom step used to be a landing that was blocking the new door, so I cut that back to make it the same depth as the other steps in the run. 









For now, we have a little extra carpet, but I'll cut that back before putting in the rest of the hardwood.









Insulated everything! Ceiling, walls, nooks, crannies, etc. 









Relocated the hood vent exhaust duct work over one row of joists so it can be centered over the cooktop on the island.









Cut a new hole for the vent and cleaned up the wiring. Also mounted a new receptacle for the light over the sink.









More wire clean up. Now that the lowered kitchen ceiling section is gone, I have to go through and move all the wires up into the new ceiling area and make sure everything still fits. It can be tricky.









It really helps to have friends. Especially friends that let you borrow their stuff! The trailer is saving me a lot of time and money. In our area, it costs around $800 to get a dumpster delivered and removed. It's a lot cheaper to load up a trailer and drive to the dump. Then I'm just paying the weight fee, which is $105 a ton._


----------



## TK421

Haven't shown the wife yet, but last night I was surfing the inter-webs and I came across a deal too good to pass up, so I went ahead and ordered out new front door hardware!









_The main picture color is a bit off, but the finish is Oil-Rubbed Bronze, which is the same finish we're redoing our interior lights in. My wife has a dream of Halloween outside, Steampunk inside. Can I love this woman any more????_


----------



## Bethany

TK those are gorgeous. The real question is - could she love you any more to go through this process?


----------



## TK421

One downside to the remodel push right now is that Jack, my dog, doesn't like all the noise. And when he gets scared and uncomfortable, he gets gas. Stinky doggy gas.

It's really nice to hear him snoring on the couch next to me right now. I know he feels safe, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Bethany

LOL Get out the Febreeze Air Freshener


----------



## BillyBones

What a labour of love, great job really looking forward to seeing the house when it's finished.


----------



## TK421

As part of the remodel, the county is telling me I need to have a smoke alarm in each room and a CO detector on each floor. Right now, I have the original smoke alarm in the hallway on the main floor and another one in the upstairs hallway. Do I have to rewire the 15A circuit to include a wired smoke detector in each bedroom? That's a lot of work (and drywall) I hadn't planned on.

And what about the CO detectors? Do those need to be wired in as well? I haven't even begun to shop around and I know nothing about the detectors. This is my first stop. I figured I would ask first.

If I can drop the circuit and just slap a smoke detector with a 9 volt on the ceiling of each bedroom, that would be nice and easy. But since nothing with the county has been easy so far, I doubt that's the answer.

I went to the U.S. Fire Administration website and found this:

_*What powers a smoke alarm?*

Smoke alarms are powered by battery or they are hardwired into the home’s electrical system. If the smoke alarm is powered by battery, it runs on either a disposable 9-volt battery or a non-replaceable 10-year lithium (“long-life”) battery. A backup battery is usually present on hardwired alarms and may need to be replaced.

These batteries must be tested on a regular basis and, in most cases, should be replaced at least once each year (except for lithium batteries). See the Smoke Alarm Maintenance section for more information._

This is helpful, but I think I need to find out what the county expects me to do.

I keep searching for specific information from the county regarding smoke alarms/detectors and CO detectors, but the information just isn't there. I find lots of PSA stuff about "smoke detectors save lives" and how homes need to have either battery powered or hard wired detectors, but there's nothing specific (that I can find) regarding placement or power supply requirements.


----------



## SavageEye

All areas are different however I can't imagine that you are required to hardwire those two items. We recently had some work done (windows and hvac replaced) and we were required to do the same. Battery operated passed inspection.


----------



## TK421

I went to the county site and found a flier. I can't find any place that specifies wiring the smoke alarms into the house. I know I'll have inspectors out for various things, like framing, mechanical, etc., so I can ask. I could also call when their offices are open. I just wish the information were more accessible.


----------



## TK421

Found out all the information I need regarding smoke alarms and CO detectors. The county/state has requirements on where you have them, but has no requirements on whether they me hard wired into the house or powered by batteries. They just want everyone to be safe and have them properly placed in the home. This is a relief, as I didn't want to rip up more drywall running wire to connect all the new smoke alarms they want me to install (one in each bedroom).


----------



## TK421

It's time for me to admit I may be addicted to remodeling. Last night I was looking at the partially drywalled living room and I thought, "I know I eventually want to take out part of the wall separating the living room from the stairwell, maybe I should just do that now." I'm not sure I'm going to do it right now, but it definitely tells me there's no end in sight to the remodeling.









_This is the separating wall as it stands right now. The red lines show the area of the wall I'd like to remove.









I'd like to do something like this on the far wall that will remain.









And something similar to this, but more in keeping with the rest of the house, to replace the current wall._

One nice thing, the wall I want to remove is *NOT* load-bearning.


----------



## Bethany

Would it be easier to do it now then wait until you get everything painted, etc?
Glad the Smoke alarm & CO detectors can be battery only. One (figuratively speaking) less obstecle.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Do it now while the house is torn up. It will open up the living room visually and help integrate the staircase into the room as a visual element. It also will make the front door entry area not so tight space-wise. Just a little interior decorating advice.


----------



## stick

I have to agree with them above the house is torn up and messy so if you have the extra money, do it now it would be a little cheaper. It would be better than having the house done and a year from now rip up that part of the house and do it. As with Wyatt when you open the doors it will have that warm hello and welcome feel.


----------



## TK421

My wife just told me that she has the opportunity to attend a four night performance of the "Ring". Now that I know she'll be gone for 6-8 hours each evening, I think I may just "accidently" move forward with the stairs while everything is already open.

My oldest daughter is excited to help because she wants to, "swing a sledge hammer like they do in those home improvement shows."


----------



## lisa48317

Love it! Get pics of her using the sledgehammer! I'm no designer, but I like the look of the open stairway. There's my vote!


----------



## ckenyon1964

I say remove it! Once you do, I really think it will open up that whole entryway and make the living room seem bigger as well. Guests will step into your home with a wide-open welcoming feeling.


----------



## stick

If you do go and do this and the wife get mad at you tell her that is was all our fault we told you do it.


----------



## TK421

stick said:


> If you do go and do this and the wife get mad you tell her that is was all our fault we told you do it.


Yes, I was peer-pressured by the forum. You're all so wicked and pushy! Next thing you'll be demanding I finish the house, decorate for Halloween, build new tombstones and a new mausoleum, and start creating some skeletons that work with motors! Will you people ever stop?!


----------



## stick

That is correct you can tell your wife that I twisted your arm all the way from the east coast and you did not want me to show up and hurt you more.


----------



## N2Darkness

Wow, been awhile since I saw this thread and you've made a LOT of progress. I almost think it would have been easier to almost tear down your old house and build a new one  Really coming together now and should be outstanding come Halloween!


----------



## TK421

Did a lot of drywall work today. Had some help and got almost all the drywall up downstairs.









_The kitchen looks a lot different with the new ceiling. Mo more drop down in the middle of the kitchen.









The living room ceiling is now completely covered. Mud and tape soon.









The hallway is covered and looking good.









Living room ceiling looking in to the kitchen area. I'm going to wrap the beam in wood and molding.









The new entry is all sealed in. It's really starting to look like a home again!









Nice work around the light switches. Mud and tape will take care of the corners.









I framed out the vent and power for the hood vent I'll be installing. Can't believe how nice everything looks -- even the remaining hole in the ceiling._


----------



## chinclub

Wow it is looking great!


----------



## TK421

Been doing a lot of "little stuff" this weekend. Getting beams in place and re-setting joists, trimming sub-floor in the attic, re-running a bit of electrical, etc. On Thursday, our internet/home phone just died, so we had to call and get a technician out. Friday morning, he spent a few hours at the house re-running cable everywhere. It was fantastic! Since the house is already in the middle of a remodel, he was able to update all the co-ax in the house, replace old splitters, and upgrade just about everything.









_Finally took the paper off the front door windows. I can't believe how much light they let in.









They look pretty good from the outside, too.









Still sorting out how to finish the trim around the front door. I have several ideas and it's a struggle to pick what I want to go with._


----------



## katshead42

Nice that looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## jenlea81

Been following this thread for awhile and am absolutely AMAZED and IMPRESSED by what you have done! It's insane! You may have said this before and I missed it....What do your neighbors think about all this? And how much does this increase your home value? 

Great Job!


----------



## TK421

jenlea81 said:


> Been following this thread for awhile and am absolutely AMAZED and IMPRESSED by what you have done! It's insane! You may have said this before and I missed it....What do your neighbors think about all this? And how much does this increase your home value?
> 
> Great Job!


My neighbors are supportive, curious, entertained, interested, intrigued, mystified, flabbergasted, and excited for Halloween!

I honestly have no idea what this will do to my property value, but on paper, it changes a 3 bedroom / 2 bath into a 4 bedroom / 3 bath and increases the square footage from 1800 to 2200 (plus an additional 800 square feet of storage!)


----------



## TK421

The main floor is almost done. Rooms are starting to get ready for paint!! One big thing I'm going to do for the main room (what we call the living room) is put up a coffered ceiling. Since we're basically starting from scratch with brand new walls and ceiling, we can pick any colors we want.

So, let me get some opinions from you guys!  Should we go with white molding and a dark ceiling, or dark molding and a light ceiling?









_This looks nice, and would allow us more light, or white, colored molding throughout the rest of the house. I also think the darker celing panels (in a gloss or semi-gloss) would give the illusion of a taller ceiling.









This looks more traditional, and lends itself to the victorian "exposed wood" style, with the incorporation of wood wainscotting, floor molding, door and window trim, etc. My concern here is that all the dark wood might make the room feel smaller._


----------



## Rev. Noch

I absolutely vote for the dark molding option. This is going to be amazingly awesome!


----------



## Plague

I want to do that ceiling myself in my "haunted" library. Have no clue on how to do so, however. Can you point me in some direction on a how to?


----------



## TK421

Plague said:


> I want to do that ceiling myself in my "haunted" library. Have no clue on how to do so, however. Can you point me in some direction on a how to?


There are lots of websites out there to instruct you. Just google, "coffered ceiling" or "how to build a coffered ceiling" and you'll see plenty of diagrams and tutorials.

This guy did a really deep coffered ceiling, but the instructions and photos are really good. Since my ceiling isn't that tall, I'm going to make mine fairly shallow.

Coffered Ceiling: Step-by-Step


----------



## TK421

Installed the fifth glulam beam today, and did a ton of mud and tape on the main floor drywall.









_Had to cut the beam outside and then lift it up through the bedroom window.









Removed the old double 2x10 joist.









At least these joists will stay the same. Just need to get the new beam into place and attach these joists to it.









And, like magic, the new beam is in place!









Main floor drywall is up and the mud and tape is all done. Just need to let it dry and do some sanding, then it's time to prime.









The window and doors let in a ton of light. I can't believe how bright the area is.









Everything is so . . . white.









The kitchen ceiling looks great. It's such a difference to have a smooth ceiling and no more drop down fluorescent light box.









I just can't get over how great the new ceiling looks, it's just amazing.









With everything being so bright, and so much natural light coming in, I'm leaning towards dark trim and molding._


----------



## Bethany

Will all your molding & baseboards be the same color as the coffered ceiling? 
I'm glad you have to make the decision on dark or light, I don't think I could choose.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

You changed your mind on the staircase wall? Just asking.


----------



## TK421

Wyatt Furr said:


> You changed your mind on the staircase wall? Just asking.


I don't think it's a load bearing wall because it runs along a single joist, but I'd hate to take it out BEFORE the framing inspection and be told it needs to go back, or that I need to install yet another glulam beam to carry the load from above. I'm going to let it stand until after framing and insulation inspections are complete, then look at it again. In the meantime, I'm going to do more research and see if I can be absolutely sure it's just an interior wall and safe to remove.

Right now, I don't want to do anything that's not "on the plans" to give the county any ammunition to drag things out.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Good idea. I would hate the fact they could delay your project any more than they have. You have the patience of a saint sir, I would have lost it long ago. And nothing is worse than ending up on an episode of "Cops" and being dragged off to jail......Not like that has happened to me...unless you saw the episode ,then it was my twin brother....


----------



## TK421

Looking for some creative help. I have been searching for good pictures of Victorian wainscoting and interior design. If anyone can find examples of Halloween/Victorian wall panels with dark wood, good paint colors and/or wallpaper, please post so I can take a look. Trying to decide what to do with the living room.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

TK421 said:


> Looking for some creative help. I have been searching for good pictures of Victorian wainscoting and interior design. If anyone can find examples of Halloween/Victorian wall panels with dark wood, good paint colors and/or wallpaper, please post so I can take a look. Trying to decide what to do with the living room.


Something like this? http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/39108224[email protected]/6858656447/ [Edit: Just noticed that the Flickr page also contains link to a blog re: Victorian interiors too.]

And here's the Tumblr where I found the above image: http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/victorian interior?language=pl_PL

Lots of inspiration there, I'd imagine.


----------



## jenlea81

You should definitely check out www.oldhousedreams.com It's one of my favorite sites. It's all older homes that are for sale/were for sale across the country. It can be searched by architectural style and there are a ton of Victorians (obviously a fav of many). I saw these panels on the site - I'd like them in a deep stain...
http://www.oldhousedreams.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/229-spring34.jpg Hope the link worked!


----------



## TK421

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Something like this? http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6858656447/ [Edit: Just noticed that the Flickr page also contains link to a blog re: Victorian interiors too.]
> 
> And here's the Tumblr where I found the above image: http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/victorian interior?language=pl_PL
> 
> Lots of inspiration there, I'd imagine.


Wow! That link to Victorian Interiors is fantastic! Thanks for the helpful post.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Glad to be of service.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Try this also www.victorianhomesmag.com I used to have a subscription to this when I owned a victorian many moons ago. Also www.bradbury.com for victorian wallpapers and such. Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## TK421

Wyatt Furr said:


> Try this also www.victorianhomesmag.com I used to have a subscription to this when I owned a victorian many moons ago. Also www.bradbury.com for victorian wallpapers and such. Hope you find what your looking for.


Looks like this site no longer exists. Too bad.


----------



## stick

www.victorianhomesmag.com The site is working for me TK


----------



## TK421

stick said:


> www.victorianhomesmag.com The site is working for me TK


Strange, it just won't load for me. Every time I try, it says, "could not connect to www.victorianhomesmag.com"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thats odd. The link worked last night. I just tried it and it wasnt working. Hmmmm..


----------



## Bethany

Worked for me every time.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

http://www.historicproperties.com/results.asp

Maybe review some interiors of these historic homes for sale?

I personally love reviewing this site.


----------



## TK421

stick said:


> www.victorianhomesmag.com The site is working for me TK


It finally worked for me! Looks like a great site. I'm saving pictures while I can.


----------



## TK421

Finishing the front entry by removing some of the hardwood floor so I can extend it to the new double doors.









_The tape marks where I want to cut out each floor board so that I can slip new boards in place and have it look nice. With each board, I have to delicately cut as straight a line as I can just above the tape, then use my skill saw to cut down the middle of the section I need to remove. Finally, I take hammer and chisel and remove the chopped up pieces.









Took a while, but now I'm ready to bring in the new floor boards._


----------



## im the goddess

TK421 said:


> The main floor is almost done. Rooms are starting to get ready for paint!! One big thing I'm going to do for the main room (what we call the living room) is put up a coffered ceiling. Since we're basically starting from scratch with brand new walls and ceiling, we can pick any colors we want.
> 
> So, let me get some opinions from you guys! Should we go with white molding and a dark ceiling, or dark molding and a light ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This looks nice, and would allow us more light, or white, colored molding throughout the rest of the house. I also think the darker celing panels (in a gloss or semi-gloss) would give the illusion of a taller ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks more traditional, and lends itself to the victorian "exposed wood" style, with the incorporation of wood wainscotting, floor molding, door and window trim, etc. My concern here is that all the dark wood might make the room feel smaller._


I really like the white with the dark paint. Yes, the wood looks more traditional, but with all the great light you now have coming in, and the white balusters look on the open stairs you showed, I think the white would help open up the space, and the dark would close it in.


----------



## TK421

Finishing the front entry by removing some of the hardwood floor so I can extend it to the new double doors.









_I don't know if I want to nail them down just yet because we're still doing some drywall and painting. I think I might wait until the drywall and primer is done a bit later this week.









This is a very strong, carbonized bamboo flooring. It's the greatest stuff in the world and, if I can find more, I will use it for everything I do in the future._


----------



## Halloween Scream

I like the white wood and the brown ceiling option. I think it would be better to match the white molding work you want throughout the rest of the house. What color are your baseboards going to be?


----------



## katshead42

I like the white molding with the dark color ceiling


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Somewhere, I have detail pictures of the woodwork for the Haunted Mansion--(but you can probably just google that)--where you wait to get on the Doom Buggies. Very subtle, but very Halloweenie. I would go with the dark wood look. The previous owner of our house painted all the wood white. I HATE it. They even painted the fireplace brick and the hearth! RRGH!


----------



## blackfog

Just beautiful everything you have accomplished TK!!! Can't believe the inside is coming together so beautifully!!! I also like the white wood trim and a darker paint on the ceiling to. It will make the darker paint pop and will flow with the fireplace and baseboards to.


----------



## TK421

Went ahead and rented the angled nail gun and installed the new bit of hardwood floor for the entry.









_I already cut and fit all the pieces, so I knew I could install the planks in short order and get the gun back quick.









And there's the new bit of hardwood floor. Nice, clean, and level. Now I can finish the threshhold._


----------



## katshead42

Nice job on the flooring.


----------



## diggerc

im the goddess said:


> I really like the white with the dark paint. Yes, the wood looks more traditional, but with all the great light you now have coming in, and the white balusters look on the open stairs you showed, I think the white would help open up the space, and the dark would close it in.


I like the white painted panels with the natural trim the other looks like a hotel lobby, not even sure I would go with white. soot smoke from all the coal burned cigars etc. made white in architecture very limited. 

http://www.artsology.com/blog/category/architecture/


----------



## diggerc

But wow!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newark_museum_events/4075793196/in/pool-ballantine_house


----------



## TNBrad

TK421 said:


> The inspector never arrived yesterday,.


I followed your image to your (maybe) photobucket an I would like to learn about your CNC [when ... if ... you get a moment to breath again 
and Great job keeping us in the loop with the house. 
Your spooky friend Brad
http://s977.photobucket.com/user/gpankow/media/3_Axis_CNC_Machine_zpsc49acba1.jpg.html


----------



## TK421

TNBrad said:


> I followed your image to your (maybe) photobucket an I would like to learn about your CNC [when ... if ... you get a moment to breath again
> and Great job keeping us in the loop with the house.
> Your spooky friend Brad
> http://s977.photobucket.com/user/gpankow/media/3_Axis_CNC_Machine_zpsc49acba1.jpg.html


This is not mine. It's a picture of a CNC I would really like to build (when I have time). I found a website that goes into great detail on how to build one, complete with parts lists and schematics.

How to Make a Three Axis CNC Machine (Cheaply and Easily)


----------



## TK421

I know I'm jumping the gun a bit, but I was looking around and saw a nice couch and love seat that I thought would be nice for the new living room. I know it's less fancy and Victorian than I might want, but it's a great price and awfully comfy.









Here's the 9' x 12' area rug that I would put under the couch and love seat.


----------



## TK421

Been a while since I posted an update, but I promise I've still been working. I found a "Framing Checklist" from the county and I've been trying to check everything off before calling for the inspection. I'm getting close - in fact, I hope to schedule an inspection next week (maybe).








_Jack was excited I was taking pictures. I really just wanted to show off the fireplace and wall.








The living room is coming together and getting cleaner. Some drywall sanding and then primer!








Another shot of the entry. Should I start calling it the foyer?








Finally fixed the front walkway by adding more brick to the existing path so it comes up and under the step to the front porch.








Another shot of the expanded brick path. The grey will fade after I wash it. Should match up neatly.








A shot of the living room with some new molding laying on the floor. My plan is to coat this room with molding. Baseboard, wainscoting, window trim, crown molding, and a coffered ceiling. (Also enjoy the rare shot of one of our black cats.)








Behold the tower! The tower is really coming together. I was able to put on the dormer roofs and install two of the four windows. I'm really happy with how it's coming together -- very exciting. 








Still working on the front doors. Changing and adding some molding and trim. This is going to be elegant when done.








Bought some flicker flame bulbs and put them in the coach lights. They're dim (3 watt) but they look great up close._


----------



## Bethany

Everything looks great! Coming along nicely!


----------



## TK421

Finally getting the last of the shingles up. I was worried about this side of the house because it's the highest point, but losing some weight made me more confident on the ladder.








_This is what the side roof looked like at 10 am.








Most of the shingles are on, just taking a break for lunch._


----------



## Terror Tom

Man, TK that looks pretty dang far up in the air! I'm not scared of heights but that would probably change my mind!!! The house is looking great! You have inspired us all.


----------



## katshead42

Wow that fireplace is AMAZING!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Can't wait for the big party. I'm glad we live so close.


----------



## Boogeyman

I check this thread about 10 times a day. So awesome.


----------



## harvestmoon

I am simply amazed!! I cannot get over how beautifully everything is coming along! You should be very proud!! Looks great so far!!


----------



## scream1973

How do you find that hardwood in terms of scratch resistance etc. All the bamboo i have looked at i found dented and scratched easily


----------



## TK421

scream1973 said:


> How do you find that hardwood in terms of scratch resistance etc. All the bamboo i have looked at i found dented and scratched easily


The carbonized hardwood that I bought is super strong. It's as dense oak and, since its carbonized, it's got the same coloring throughout. This means that even if it gets scratched, just wipe it down with a damp cloth and it will go away. It's fantastic.


----------



## TK421

Boogeyman said:


> I check this thread about 10 times a day. So awesome.


I really need to get better at posting pics.


----------



## TK421

Put together a schedule (had to for the county). I'm really hoping I can follow it and the inspections don't get too out of hand.


----------



## Boogeyman

TK421 said:


> Put together a schedule (had to for the county). I'm really hoping I can follow it and the inspections don't get too out of hand.


You forgot to put in the date of your celebration party


----------



## The Red Hallows

Did you complete the framing inspection?


----------



## TK421

Haven't called for the inspection yet. Taken the Labor Day weekend to get as much done as possible. Turns out part of the inspection is having the roof completely done, so I need to finish is the dormers and get the two remaining windows installed.

Also had to take a little time out to repaint the "littles" room.


----------



## TK421

Haven't posted pictures in awhile, so I thought I would do my best to catch you up.








_Finishing the shingling all over the house. Dormers, sides, towers, etc. Lots of work.








Slowing putting the kitchen back together. Wanted to put in the new floating lights. These little spot cans are the coolest. They give off great, focused light and have a look we really like. I got them from Home Depot in a set of five.








Took apart the roof over the garage so I could add sheathing to reinforce the rounded top. This is going to make it a lot stronger.








Here's a good angle to see the roundness.








Once all the sheathing is down and secure, tar paper will go down, then the metal roof will be secured.








Sheathing is all done, now it's time for that tar paper.








Shot from the garage roof looking over to the main roof. Nice shot of our little bat house.








My oldest enjoys climbing. Here she is on top of the garage tower before we started roofing.








Roofing the garage tower and adding the siding and window trim.








A new shot of the house with more painting done and the top tower dormers in place with the roofing done! I still need to put on more cobels, but we're painting them Labor Day weekend.








And here is my greated asset, my oldest daughter, painting the primer coat on a ton of corbels for the towers._


----------



## Bethany

Fantastic! I wondered whose feet those were in an earlier photo since you took the pic. 
how wonderful to have her help you so much. THat is quality time!


----------



## katshead42

wow everything is looking fantastic!


----------



## TK421

My wife came home with a surprise! She went by a thrift store and picked up this old chair for free! She's going to take it on as a reupholstry project.








_Here's the chair. Going to pull off the fabric, redo the stuffing, and buy new fabric. Maybe something in a teal nouveau pattern.








My youngest examinging the busting webbing on the bottom of the chair._


----------



## MissMandy

Amazing, TK! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## HowlOween

Scream, you're looking at the wrong type of bamboo flooring. There's the Natural bamboo, which is relatively soft and susceptible to scratching and denting and there's what's called a Strand or Woven bamboo, which (on the Janka rating) is one of the hardest surfaces available.


----------



## TK421

HowlOween said:


> Scream, you're looking at the wrong type of bamboo flooring. There's the Natural bamboo, which is relatively soft and susceptible to scratching and denting and there's what's called a Strand or Woven bamboo, which (on the Janka rating) is one of the hardest surfaces available.


That's right. And if you purchase Carbonized, Strand Woven Bamboo, you're getting an extremely hard wood floor that has been pressured and cooked to give a consistent color throughout, so even if there is a scratch or gouge in the wood, you just reveal more of the same tone underneath.


----------



## TK421

I had a wicked thought. After the framing inspection, I'm really tempted to put a corpsed blucky in the wall. Just so, some day, if someone opens a wall up, they might find it in there!


----------



## frogkid11

TK421 said:


> I had a wicked thought. After the framing inspection, I'm really tempted to put a corpsed blucky in the wall. Just so, some day, if someone opens a wall up, they might find it in there!


My vote is to do it - think of the reaction of those that may find it one day. LOL


----------



## The Red Hallows

TK421 said:


> I had a wicked thought. After the framing inspection, I'm really tempted to put a corpsed blucky in the wall. Just so, some day, if someone opens a wall up, they might find it in there!


  Haha. We put a bunch of stuff in our wall when we remodeled the bathroom. I pitty the fool.  Love the kid's room paint job. Your pictures are great by the way.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

TK421 said:


> I had a wicked thought. After the framing inspection, I'm really tempted to put a corpsed blucky in the wall. Just so, some day, if someone opens a wall up, they might find it in there!


_"For the love of God, Montresor!"_


----------



## The Real Joker

Looking good, TK.

So much progress!!


----------



## Mordessa

Haven't been around this forum much this year because of a ton of stuff going on in my life, but this thread is of course the one that keeps pulling me back!  

I love everything you've done, TK! It's amazing! I'm so excited for you! 

The doors are absolutely gorgeous and they give such a great light to the room! Wow! Really good choice!

My vote is to do the stairs thing while you can after the inspection, and also you simply MUST put that mummified Blucky in the wall! That is such a hilarious idea! I love it! Would be soooo funny just to know that future generations or whoever owns the house next could be totally freaked out if they ever decide to change YOUR stuff! You should put a sign on him too... "I put my life into this house! Who are YOU to change it? GET OUT!" LOL

Thank you so much for keeping us posted while you do all this work! I love this thread!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Mordessa said:


> , and also you simply MUST put that mummified Blucky in the wall! That is such a hilarious idea! I love it! Would be soooo funny just to know that future generations or whoever owns the house next could be totally freaked out if they ever decide to change YOUR stuff! You should put a sign on him too... "I put my life into this house! Who are YOU to change it? GET OUT!" LOL


 Why did I not think of this when I built my house 12 years ago? Maybe its time for a remodel......


----------



## TK421

Finally got around to a little project I've been wanting to do for a while. Added three can lights to the front porch.








_Had to remove some drywall to run the new line, and bought this odd two switch light. The top switch operates the two coach lights and the bottom switch operates the new can lights.








These are the can lights installed. I took three flood lights and spray painted the lenses with orange paint - just a dusting. If it;s still too bright, I may take the floods out and spray on some more orange.








Getting the tower over the garage a bit closer to finished. Adding the shingles and some window trim. Also adding the red backing for the tall corbels.








Here's the front of the house. Finished the top of the tower (with shingles!) so it's finally all protected from the rain. Still need to add the corbels and some of the window trim. Getting close!!_


----------



## TJN66

Amazing!!!!


----------



## TK421

Here are some pics of the new porch lights in the evening. I think they're a little bright, so I'll probably take the floods out and give them another coat of the orange spray paint.








_Here's a shot from the living room looking out the front window/doors. The orange glow gives an eerie look. I like it.








Here's the floods from outside. They're pretty bright and really drown out the flicker bulbs from the coach lights.








Here's what the house looks like tonight as I look up at the tower from the front yard. This will definitely work for Halloween!_


----------



## GhoulInGlitz

Oh wow. This is amazing!


----------



## TK421

I really need to seal the balcony with an extra layer of something to prevent water from getting in.

I have rolled asphalt on the balcony now, but I want an additional layer of protection to prevent the little bit of water that seems to sneak in during a prolonged, hard rain. I've been looking at products from Lowes, like:

BLACK JACK 4.75-Gallon Elastomeric Roof Coating

BLACK JACK 4-3/4 Gallons Fiber Roof Coating

BLACK JACK 4.75-Gallon Elastomeric Roof Coating

BLACK JACK 4.75-Gallon Cement Roof Coating

Gardner 4.75-Gallon Elastomeric Roof Coating

Anyone have any thoughs, suggestions, experience with these products?


----------



## TK421

I got some good advice on the DIY Forum and I'll be getting the BLACK JACK 4-3/4-Gallon Aluminum Roof Coating. The elastomeric roof coating doesn't seal for water, so I don't want to get that. The aluminum roof coating is a waterproofer/sealer and has many excellent reviews on Lowe's and other sites.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_
View attachment 169023

Here's the floods from outside. They're pretty bright and really drown out the flicker bulbs from the coach lights.

View attachment 169024

Here's what the house looks like tonight as I look up at the tower from the front yard. This will definitely work for Halloween!_[/COLOR][/QUOTE][/I]



*Are you planning to use cans in the upper soffits too or some uplighting to show off the architecture?*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

A couple of years down the road as the paint fades and vines climb the walls... then nature will have accented your house well for the October holiday.
I am speaking from experience.26 years ago I got my 1870 Italianate Inn, I painted it and the years have not affected it too negatively, the vines grew like they were on a mission and cover the length and width of the 129foot by 75 foot property. I spend time almost every week trimming so as to allow certain parts of the house to peek through as people drive by looking.
Many pro-haunters told me I had the worst location for a "Haunted House", but having the best house for a haunted house made up for that!
The Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Illinois.


----------



## TK421

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Here's the floods from outside. They're pretty bright and really drown out the flicker bulbs from the coach lights.
> 
> Here's what the house looks like tonight as I look up at the tower from the front yard. This will definitely work for Halloween![/I][/COLOR]
> 
> *Are you planning to use cans in the upper soffits too or some uplighting to show off the architecture?*


I'm going to use up lighting for everything above the balcony area.


----------



## stick

As always TK the work you are doing looks great and look forward to see how you decorate this year.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Rain, rain, go away.... at least the thunder is for another day. How's the house... dry?


----------



## jamesnithan

It looks good, really you have shared nice information.


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> Rain, rain, go away.... at least the thunder is for another day. How's the house... dry?


The house is dry and the garage is getting dryer every day. I still have a tiny drip or two that I need to patch, but for the most part, all is safe and dry in wind and rain. I'm still running around checking things, just to make sure. But so far, so good.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Ummmm.... so thunder today and rain.... hope it was dryer up north. How's the house? On a side note... have you been to Hell's Gateway? It's a haunted house in Tacoma?


----------



## ZombieRaider

I'm pretty sure at this point you feel really giddy inside when you stand in this spot and look up at your creation....It's well deserved for sure...2 of my favorite spots would be there and up in the tower....I live on top of a ridge so that same house on my property would give you views for miles....Trust me if the Power Ball ever blesses me, there's going to be a Phantom Manor right here....LOL.....Great Job so far!.....Thanks for sharing....ZR



TK421 said:


> View attachment 169024
> 
> Here's what the house looks like tonight as I look up at the tower from the front yard. This will definitely work for Halloween![/I]


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> Ummmm.... so thunder today and rain.... hope it was dryer up north. How's the house? On a side note... have you been to Hell's Gateway? It's a haunted house in Tacoma?


I was worried about the rain, but we didn't get much rain. It was a nice afternoon. I even got some more window trim done.

I haven't been down to Hell's Gateway. Have to find the time.


----------



## TK421

Rainy weekend, so we turned to work on the interior. Finally picked a color for the walls in the living room (Valspar Nostalgia) and I started in on the wood paneling.








_Just trying out some color options. I think the metallic copper is the best match. The final damask pattern will be different, but this is what we used for testing.








Just painting the top half of the wall. The bottom half will be covered by the wainscoting.








The plan is to paint the blue as the base, then use a template to spray on the damask pattern for a more Victorian look.








I'm really happy with the color.








Starting to put the wainscoting up. This turned out to be a long process, but it's worth it in the end.








To build the wainscoting, I have a flat panel for the base, then I build up the panels with two more layers. This is the base plate, which is 9 in. tall.








Building up the panels for the wainscoting. Each panel is 13 in by 33 in.








This one section of wainscoting took several hours to complete because of measuring, cutting, remeasuring, etc. The finished product looks great!








Mere's a better shot of the wainscoting. I will paint it next with a wood tone that still allows the wood grain to come through. I'll then put on a clear coat to bring out the polish.








Very happy with how the wainscoting came out. The wood fill hides the brad nails and seams._


----------



## Bethany

Looks great!! Looking forward to seeing it all complete. You must be too.


----------



## N2Darkness

Wainscoting looks great! Just a little heads up or tip, the wood filler will also fill in some of the wood grain and will appear smooth after you paint it. Take a damp rag or sponge and try and clean off as much as you can before it drys, but to be careful not to take any out from where your trying to fill. Keep up the great work and I look forward to seeing some more of your finished pics!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Ummm... so, not the best day around here for finishing up your house, eh? We actially have a little flooding in our front yard. How are you faring?


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> Ummm... so, not the best day around here for finishing up your house, eh? We actially have a little flooding in our front yard. How are you faring?


Extremely aggrivated that the leak I thought I fixed just came back today! It really pisses me off because I've worked so hard to fix the leak, rebuild the roof and balcony (twice) and I thought I sealed everything up -- but no -- the damn leak is back.

As soon as the rain stops next week, I'm putting down the aluminum roof coating to finally finish the deal.


----------



## TK421

A photo of my old nemesis. I hate, hate, hate this damn leak. I've rebuilt the roof, rebuild the balcony, run felt paper, shingles, plastic, and even drylock to try and prevent this pesky little leak from getting in, but no matter what I do, it finds it's way in. I am asolutely determined to get rid of this leak, even if it means I have to build a house-sized umbrella for rainy days!!


----------



## TK421

Added more of the wainscoting and painted it. Loving the look.


----------



## TK421

I'm really hoping this will fix my water woes.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hey TK, I haven't checked in here for a while and I am amazed and happy to see you so close to the finish line. It is really a show stopper. I had to chuckle remembering last year when you *knew *you'd be about done by Halloween. Then when the big day came there were all these "boney construction" workers on the job as the TOTs filed by.  

But look at you now!!!! Your beauty is really truly almost done... aside from you and your leak it looks like smooth sailing. _You and your leak sort of reminds me of Wiley Coyote and the Road Runner._


----------



## Brimstonewitch

The house is looking spectacular! I cannot wait to see the on-going pic's from the project and the final results. Excellent talent there my friend!


----------



## Penumbra

Great job! You have so much patience! If I was doing this, I'd get so frustrated, I'd just blow up my house and have a nuclear fallout theme.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Make sure it's not going in somewhere else....I spent half a summer patching my roof only to discover it was coming in above a window and running down the studs....Once I caulked around the outside of the window, the leak was gone.....ZR


----------



## TK421

ZombieRaider said:


> Make sure it's not going in somewhere else....I spent half a summer patching my roof only to discover it was coming in above a window and running down the studs....Once I caulked around the outside of the window, the leak was gone.....ZR


Believe me, I will be checking everywhere!


----------



## Gerardina

Good luck with the leak! I hope you can get it fix. 

I like the blue color, it looks great with the wood.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW just WOW!!! I cant believe how far you have come since I last checked!!!! Awesome just simply beautiful and awesome  So happy for you*


----------



## The Red Hallows

Oh my goodness. I hate leaks. This weekend is going to be nice.... nice, in the sense of NOT raining. A little break will help you out with the house hopefully.


----------



## Baylor

Amazing... Cudos to you! Wish I could contribute with that sort of dedication.


----------



## Wolfman

TK, you are living the Dream...you've converted your home into a Haunted House.

I salute you.


----------



## TK421

The Red Hallows said:


> Oh my goodness. I hate leaks. This weekend is going to be nice.... nice, in the sense of NOT raining. A little break will help you out with the house hopefully.


I coated the balcony in the aluminum roof coating. So far, it looks good and I can see water bead up and roll off. Hopefully, I have permanently resolved the leak issue. Won't know for sure until the next big rain, but once again, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## TK421

I know it's a bit blurry, but I'm setting up for Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya

Looking good!


----------



## stick

Tk it is looking great and may the leak be a thing of the past.


----------



## Bethany

I LOVE IT!! Wish that was my house. 
You have done FA BOO LOUS WORK!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! The renovations set a wonderfully spooky atmosphere.


----------



## James B.

Looks amazing


----------



## TK421

Making headway on the exterior. Added the ironwork to the tower and main mansard roof, and added the corbels to the tower over the garage.








_Tried to get some good shots of the ironwork on the roof tops.








Tried to get some good shots of the ironwork on the roof tops.








Tried to get some good shots of the ironwork on the roof tops.








Garage tower with the corbels.








Garage tower with the corbels.








Garage tower with the corbels and the facade windows.








Garage tower with the corbels and the facade windows_.


----------



## Madame Leota

You don't even need to decorate for Halloween this year - people will be lined up just to get a look at your house! 
I must admit, I had my doubts when this thread first began, but you have done an incredible job. It is just beautiful!


----------



## camsauce

You've shown some serious determination through this whole thing and its paying off. Its going to be stunning when its all done.


----------



## skullnbones

WOW! just WOW! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. I love to see your progress week by week. It just looks stunning!


----------



## Defenestrator

It's getting sooo close. 

This has been an amazing journey...thanks very much for taking us all along!

I think I'm as excited to see the finished product (Halloween display and all), as I am to get my own haunt completed.


----------



## Nevergoback

Oh Man, I wish we could modify our house. There is a couple somewhere in Texas who made their house look like the Munster house on the inside, I want that! Well, I would like to add a covered porch out front. But you know how that goes....doing our best to pay off the mortgage before we retire....I've got six more years...... ugggh


----------



## Haunted Nana

I absolutely am in love with your house. It is amazing to have watched the transformation. Thanks so much for sharing your hard work.


----------



## Bethany

It looks Beautiful!! You have done a fantastic job.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

The house looks fantastic. So, the wife wants to know if you'll still planning on putting up the railing on the second floor? We were looking at your plans and the most recent pictures and it looks good. So, how many corbels in all?


----------



## TK421

TheEighthPlague said:


> The house looks fantastic. So, the wife wants to know if you'll still planning on putting up the railing on the second floor? We were looking at your plans and the most recent pictures and it looks good. So, how many corbels in all?


Thanks! I'm still planning on putting the railing on the second floor. It's going to take some time, as I want to craft all the balusters and posts. Not something I'm going to get to before Halloween.

We're hoping to run a preview the days before Halloween and we're thinking of running on Saturday the 26th for fellow haunters to drop by, since we're all usually too busy on Halloween to see anything!


----------



## The Real Joker

Looking great so far - nice progress


----------



## Arronaf

I wish I was closer than Germany, would love to see it. Thank you for allowing us to follow along on your work of love. Maybe the next assignment will bring me closer!


----------



## TK421

Fixing the damaged drywall from the leak. I want to say I have once again fixed the leak, but I worry if I make an announcement like that, the leak will return out of spite.


----------



## Wolfman

Awe-inspiring work, TK. I'm a carpenter, I can appreciate what you went through framing and roofing the tower turret roof with all the valleys. Great job.

y'know, a pair of Gargoyles perched on the lower roof overhang would really look good.... Glowing red eyes, maybe....


----------



## TK421

Wolfman said:


> Awe-inspiring work, TK. I'm a carpenter, I can appreciate what you went through framing and roofing the tower turret roof with all the valleys. Great job.
> 
> y'know, a pair of Gargoyles perched on the lower roof overhang would really look good.... Glowing red eyes, maybe....


I like that idea. First, I need to finish the house, then I can look at more exterior details.


----------



## TK421

Well, it finally happened. I was working on the front porch and I fell off the ladder (well, step-ladder). Actually, the ladder collapsed under me and I slammed to the ground (with paint roller in hand) on top of the collapsed ladder and brick path. 

It happened so fast, I was on the ground with the wind knocked out of me before I knew what had happened. My thigh landed hard on the metal of the ladder and I know it's going to bruise up as it's already really sore. I caught my foot in the steps of the ladder and damn-near ripped off my big toe, too. Other than that, I just ache all over.

What have I learned? Never buy a $15 Rubbermade step-ladder!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Sorry to hear that, but lucky that you weren't up any higher than that.


----------



## The Pod

Glad to hear it wasn't too bad. I broke my arm several years ago on a similar step ladder where the plastic cracked, the ladder collapsed and down I went. Same thing, happened so fast.


----------



## scarybella

Love getting my weekly updates TK, Diy can be dangerous thats for sure lol.. I hate those small step ladders.I feel safer on a big set up against the house clearing out the gutters than those sort..glad your ok apart from a few bruises and near decapitated big toe.keep up the cracking work


----------



## Wolfman

Close call, TK, glad you're OK. A good method of determining if a ladder or scaffold is safe; if you aren't comfortable, do something about it. NEVER take safety for granted.


----------



## Tyrant

Oh my Lord. This thread is amazing. Someday when I'm rich, I'm hiring you, TK, to come remodel our home!


----------



## witchy poo

Im not sue happy but this sounds like a good case. Happy to hear you are ok.


----------



## Bethany

Luckily it was the step ladder and not while you were up on the roof!! Know you'll feel the worse on day 2 . 
Stay safe!


----------



## TK421

Had some time this afternoon with my four year old, so I did what any good father would do and built her a coffin.


----------



## S.O.S.

Glad to see the fall hasn't slowed you down. Everything looks amazing!


----------



## laylaanngrant

This is going to be AMAZING! I cant wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## The Pod

TK421 said:


> Had some time this afternoon with my four year old, so I did what any good father would do and built her a coffin.


My 11 yr old daughter keeps asking for me to build her a coffin to sleep in rather than her bed.


----------



## Wolfman

Dang, TK, I saw a video of your new Garage Door in action awhile back and now I can't find it. I wanna show it to the guys at work...do you think you could post that again?


----------



## TK421

Wolfman said:


> Dang, TK, I saw a video of your new Garage Door in action awhile back and now I can't find it. I wanna show it to the guys at work...do you think you could post that again?


Wolfman, that's not my garage door. It's a video I found of what I would really like to do for my garage door (someday). I found the clip on YouTube. Here it is again.


----------



## TK421

Wife is taking a nap (not feeling well) so I'm taking over the dining room table for the evening.


----------



## TK421

It's Starting to Look Like Halloween!

Finally cleaning up the last of the driveway and getting more and more of the Halloween decorations out. I still need to set up the giant spiders, webbing, and more skeletons, but I've got a lot out now.








_House as seen from the cul-de-sac.








Still looking at the house from the cul-de-sac. Can't see the strobe light in the top tower in the pic, but it works.








End of the driveway looking at the garage.








Pumpkin patch and ToT path entrance from the driveway.








The house.








The Pumpkin King.








The Pumpkin King with the house in the background.








The Pumpkin King with the garage in the background.








The Pumpkin King with the house in the background.








The Pumpkin King standing at the front of the graveyard._


----------



## TK421

...continued.








_The start of the ToT path to the front door.








More of the path, lit by the pumpkin path lights.








The hangman tree.








The graveyard. That's a new groundbreaker on the left. His arm is supposed to be up higher.








Graveyard again. The flash really takes away the scare.








Yup, still the graveyard.








House is really coming together.








Loving the remodel. In this shot, the flash caught the arm of the Pumpkin King.








Fun, exciting, skewed, bat-angle!_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Outstanding TK421! You did it! Your house looks so spooky....can't wait to hear how your halloween turns out. Your attic area is the crowning glory decked out in orange. Could say so much more....!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

So happy for you. Everything looks wonderful. Your hard work has paid off. Congrats!


----------



## Bethany

Looks great! So wish I lived closer to see the fantastic work in person!
Standing Ovation for your work!


----------



## harvestmoon

Soooo beautiful!!! You should be so proud!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Love it Tk. It looks fabulous. What a journey.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wanted to come back this a.m. and gush over your Pumpkin Man. How tall is he? He turned out fantastic and almost looks like a live animated creature that could step over that fence and take your candy. When in the world did you find the time to build him? He's very impressive. 

I think your house will become known as the Halloween House. Kind of like living down the street from the Addams Family House or The Munsters House LOL. How many kids do you think you'll have this year?

If you haven't had anyone from your local press or TV stop by to do a story, someone from your family should call them. You have an interesting story to tell. And you deserve alot of kudos. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy as well. How are the wife and kids liking it?


----------



## whichypoo

I wish I could come see the house myself. Job well done


----------



## nhh

This turned out so amazing!!! I would love to do something like this but, the HOA would have kittens fly out of their butts.  

What an awesome dream, all of the hard work is paying off. Wish I was closer as well.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wanted to come back this a.m. and gush over your Pumpkin Man. How tall is he? He turned out fantastic and almost looks like a live animated creature that could step over that fence and take your candy. When in the world did you find the time to build him? He's very impressive.
> 
> I think your house will become known as the Halloween House. Kind of like living down the street from the Addams Family House or The Munsters House LOL. How many kids do you think you'll have this year?


The amount of ToTs we get varies depending on the night of the week, but it's been growing. I think we'll break 300 easy this year. We've been known as the "Halloween House" for a few years already, but now I think we're earning the title.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you haven't had anyone from your local press or TV stop by to do a story, someone from your family should call them. You have an interesting story to tell. And you deserve a lot of kudos. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy as well. How are the wife and kids liking it?


We've tried contacting the press in the past, but they're more interested in professional haunts. I think we should try again this year, as we're quite the spectacle. What I'd really like to do is get on one of those HGTV shows like, "What's with that house?" or one of the Halloween specials various channels like Discovery and the Travel Channel put on each year.

The kids love the house and the wife is happy we're close to being done. I think she's more concerned with finishing the interior at this point. Finishing the drywall, getting color on the walls, passing the remaining inspections...you know, the little stuff.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley

Looks amazing, glad you were able to do everything you wanted to.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Wow, looks _amazing_. A Spooky Town village come to life


----------



## TK421

Just wanted to let everyone know I've updated my website with a lot of the remodel photos and I've started posting photos of this year's haunt. Take a look:

*Mill Creek Haunted Hollow*

Right now, this is my favorite pic of the season.


----------



## The Red Hallows

I have a strange urge to say how proud I am of you and your wife.


----------



## Penumbra

>>Jealous<<


----------



## Bethany

Penumbra said:


> >>Jealous<<


Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## stick

TK looks wonderful, great job.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I'm exhausted just watching your slideshow of the remodel. 

Amazing work, you are a true craftsman.


----------



## TK421

Well, the inspector came and pointed out a few things. Most everything is really minor, but it would seem the egress window I installed in the new master bedroom (which I thought had been approved with the plans) is now "not big enough". I'm going to talk to the county and see what can be done. With all the work I've put into the exterior, I really don't want to have to pull the window out and try to install something larger.

On the plus side, the inspector said the next time I call in I should call in framing and insulation so he can (hopefully) sign off on both of them.


----------



## TK421

The window in question is just too small. It doesn't meet the minimum width for an egress opening and it doesn't meet the minimum area of 5.7 sq. ft. This means I need to either replace the window with something larger, or find another way out of the master bedroom.

I sent an email to the building inspector supervisor and I'm going to see what he has to say, but he'll probably just tell me what I already know. Safety = no work-around.


----------



## Terror Tom

TK, the house looks awesome! Do the other windows meet their requirements? Can the upper and lower sashes be removed for an emergency?


----------



## TK421

No, the other windows are just single hung 24 x 48 windows. 

There are special egress windows that open inside. They're a bit wider, 27 in. instead of 24 in. but the opening is wider, giving the proper clearance for the egress requirements. 









Problem is, they're expensive. I'll have to go to Lowe's tomorrow and see what I can find. The guy that usually works the windows area is really good and can usually find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Count Chocula

Tk, you are a madman!

From one guy to another.......I salute you.


----------



## TK421

Went to Lowe's and talked to my window guy - he's the best - and we looked for a replacement window. Found a replacement from Reliabilt by Cascade Windows that meets the egress specs (min. 20in wide, min 24in high, and a min clear opening of 5.7 sq. ft.) 

The new window will be 28.5in wide, but will keep the 48in height. This means I'll need to adjust the trimmer studs on either side of the center window (good thing I had three on each side!) and recut and router some of the exterior trim. It's work, but not that much. At least I will still be able to keep the look I already have estabished.


----------



## stick

Glad to hear that it will not have to be a total redo on the windows. It would have been nice if they had told this in the beginning.


----------



## TK421

Trying to build some additional shelving in the storage area above the garage this morning. Stood up the 2x4 corner posts and when I turned around to get a brace, one of the studs fell over and smacked the compressor perfectly, busting the guage and regulator. Now I have to either purchase a new regulator that will fit my compressor, or go out and spend money I don't have to get a new compressor.

*UPDATE:* Did a bit of internet searching and I can purchase a new manifold assembly and gauge for $32.11, or I can go out and get a new 8 gallon oil compressor for $132. My current compressor is an oil-less Black and Decker 4 gallon pancake compressor. It runs out of air quickly and isn't good for jobs where I need a steady stream of air, like when using the paint spray guns. This will be a difficult decision.


----------



## Rumsfield

Check your local Craigslist for a portable oil type compressor with a air storage tank. I see a lot of them here from people moving or just flat broke and selling to make ends meet.


----------



## stick

Note an oil compressor works when the oil is"warm". So if you leave this in a cold area and then want to use it you will need to heat up the oil before it works at least that the way it is on my oil compressor.


----------



## TK421

I checked Craigslist and even used air compressors are going for $100 - $250. It's crazy!


----------



## TK421

I am now designating the stupid, pain-in-the-*** leak in the living room a poltergeist. I have taken off the entire roof over that area. I have removed and rebuit the balcony with a steeper slope. I have used roofing felt, shingles, flashing, and waterproof sealer to ensure water travels as it is supposed to. I cannot figure out where the water is coming from and it is very aggrivating. Looks like I am going to have to remove the drywall (again) and start digging around (again). It's either that, or I call a priest.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Roofing leaks can be quite a mystery sometimes. You think you know where it's coming from and then WHAM! it's coming from a completely different spot. I had a roof leak two years ago in my workshop in the basement. Went down one day and there was water on the workbench. I said okay it must be a leak in the kitchen sink, dishwasher or icemaker line which is right above my workbench. Tore it all apart and it was completely dry.

Went to the second story in the crawl space and saw wet sheetrock and water stain coming down a roof rafter and then take a 90 degree horizontal turn to the exterior wall 32 inches away. The water then ran down inside the wall and came out on an electric wire that came through the floor behind the dishwasher and dripped onto the bench.

Sometimes it isn't coming from the logical place.

Good luck with your water poltergeist.


----------



## TK421

I think you're right. I've looked at, patched, and replaced everything I can think of above the ceiling area, but the water still gets in. It must be coming from somewhere else and traveling horizontally across a subfloor or joist to get to that area.


----------



## TK421

A friend suggested I get some dye colors, place then in different spots, and see what color (if any) comes through the drywall. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Jack Skellington

TK421 said:


> A friend suggested I get some dye colors, place then in different spots, and see what color (if any) comes through the drywall. Not a bad idea.


Ding! I think we have a winner there.


----------



## TK421

Used some tempra paints to test to see where the leak is coming in. It's working! I narrowed it to one area with orange paint. Now I'm trying to narrow it down by using green and blue. If it's blue, that means it's part of the roof the comes down and meets the balcony. If it's green, then it's a part of the balcony where it meets the wall.


----------



## skullnbones

crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## TK421

Once again, I think I have fixed the leak. Won't know for sure until we get some good rain (or I get up there and use the hose).


----------



## TK421

I know this is a bit off topic, but with this new house front I need to find new Christmas lights. I think I should take the leap and go with LED lights. Can anyone give me some suggestions on good, inexpensive outdoor lights that would look good on the house?


----------



## SavageEye

Inexpensive and LED do not go hand in hand… I have learned this from experience. C9's would look good on your house and you do NOT want to go with the "box" store brands like home depot. You would be best buying from an online distributor that specializes in LED and go with the one's that screw in (also called retrofit bulbs). These are fully incased and will not rust out. The one's you get from the box stores are not fully incased and what happens is that they rust out in less than a season. Send me a PM if you are interested in a couple of sites. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up 26' of LED Lights at Sam's of course they are purple (4.91)  But were orig. only 9.99.


----------



## TK421

We haven't had a prolonged, "hard" rain yet, but so far, the latest roof patches seem to be doing great! No leaks to report. Putting the different colors of paint on the roof to see what color came through was a brilliant idea and really helped to trace the origin of the leak.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

For Christmas lighting, I would try and go bare bones to get you through this season, then hit up the sales post Christmas and load up. With the architecture of your house being beautiful already, you could probably go with some landscape lighting spotlight bases and colored spotlights, with simple white candles in a bunch of the windows and it would look tremendous. More 1930's, less Times Square, to match the houses look.


----------



## TK421

*NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS*

Hi everyone. As you can guess, this project has not come without expense. Complications and revisions demanded by the county have consumed our initial budget. Unfortunately, our family is now also facing unforseen medical expenses that have complicated matters further. Please consider donating. Even small amounts will help pay medical bills.

Follow this link to my homepage and click the "Donate" button.


----------



## Mordessa

I'm really glad to hear that you seem to have finally fixed the leak! But, I'm sorry to hear about the unexpected medical bills! I hope it's not too serious and that whatever the problem is can be resolved quickly and painlessly. You didn't nailgun your hand to something or have another ladder break underneath you, did you? 

I have enjoyed this thread so very much this past year and that enjoyment has been well worth a donation! Even if the individual donations aren't much, I know they add up quickly, so I'm going to throw out an encouragement to everybody else who has been following this thread as avidly as I have been! 

*Let's support our friend who has let us vicariously take part in something we've all wished we could do to our own homes, shall we??  *

Good luck TK!!


----------



## TK421

*WE PASSED!!!!*

Yes, I had the inspector out again and this time, we passed Mechanical, Framing, and Insulation!!! The next thing to do is put up the drywall. My wife has been waiting a year to hear that fantastic news!!!!


----------



## stick

*Congratulation on the passed inspection.*
May you house come together without any more problems.


----------



## Bethany

Congratulations!! Let the finishing begin!!


----------



## TK421

Finally back on track with the house. 

*Drywall, witches!!*

Now that I've passed all the other inspections, it's finally time to throw up the drywall. Good think I have some knowledgeable friends!








_This is the upstairs guest suite. Right now it's actually our oldest daughter's room. That's the walk-in closet.








Another shot of the guest bedroom. Right now, the drywall is covering the windows, but the excess will be cut out and the windows will be trimmed.








Drywall starting to go up in the master bedroom. Finally!








Dimetri came to help because he knows I'm helpless when it comes to drywall. Well, I can hang drywall, but I can't do the mud and tape very well.








Daughter's bedroom closet is finally becoming an enclosed space of it's own.








The upstairs bedroom (currently my oldest daughter's room).








The quest bedroom, now with windows!








Master bedroom with drywall and debris. The closed door is my office._


----------



## TK421

Happy to say the mud is up and dry. I'd be sanding today but we got snow last night and the girls are out of school. Too many people in the house for all that dust.








_Standing at the bottom of the stairs looking up to the landing and bedroom doors. The texture is finally off the walls. Just a little sanding, and everything will be smooth.








Top of the stairs looking down at the front door. Really nice to see everything mudded and taped.








Daughter's room. I can't believe what a difference this has made. Fantastic.








Master bedroom with complete mud and tape. We've been living with broken ceiling drywall and exposed insulation for a year!








I can't tell you how exciting it is to have a clean, smooth ceiling again. It really is a dream come true.








Just another shot of the new master bedroom ceiling. Now all I want to do is lie in bed and stare at it._


----------



## stick

Looking good so far Tk.


----------



## Conjured Soul

Nice. Tons of work.


TK421 said:


> Finally back on track with the house.
> 
> *Drywall, witches!!*
> 
> Now that I've passed all the other inspections, it's finally time to throw up the drywall. Good think I have some knowledgeable friends!
> 
> View attachment 188582
> 
> _This is the upstairs guest suite. Right now it's actually our oldest daughter's room. That's the walk-in closet.
> 
> View attachment 188583
> 
> Another shot of the guest bedroom. Right now, the drywall is covering the windows, but the excess will be cut out and the windows will be trimmed.
> 
> View attachment 188585
> 
> Drywall starting to go up in the master bedroom. Finally!
> 
> View attachment 188588
> 
> Dimetri came to help because he knows I'm helpless when it comes to drywall. Well, I can hang drywall, but I can't do the mud and tape very well.
> 
> View attachment 188586
> 
> Daughter's bedroom closet is finally becoming an enclosed space of it's own.
> 
> View attachment 188590
> 
> The upstairs bedroom (currently my oldest daughter's room).
> 
> View attachment 188591
> 
> The quest bedroom, now with windows!
> 
> View attachment 188592
> 
> Master bedroom with drywall and debris. The closed door is my office._


----------



## Gerardina

Great job TK!


----------



## TK421

Every home should have a secret bookcase door! It's the perfect attic access.








_When closed, it's an innocent, dead-end built-in bookcase.








But pull the hidden latch and the bookcase opens, revealing the stairs to the third floor/attic._


----------



## Defenestrator

*I have to say, I've honestly been hoping and waiting for this particular post.

After all, how could you have done all of this wonderful stuff, and NOT put the secret bookcase door in. 

Fantastic!. *


----------



## TK421

Had yet another inspector today. Everything went well, but we didn't pass. The only things I have to do are attach the handrail in the stairwell and stick up the smoke detectors. The only reason I didn't have those things done is because I still need to sand down the walls and prime them before I put those things on. I was hoping the inspector would let it pass - just check it off because I have them - but the inspector won't check off until they're actually "in place".

So, I'll sand the stairwell wall and set up the handrail, then stick on the detectors and call the inspector back.


----------



## Mordessa

Omg TK!!! I absolutely LOVE that bookshelf door!! /drool!!! When I build my own house I'm absolutely going to have something like that! So very very very cool!!!!


----------



## S.O.S.

Secret door!!!!!! Fantastic! I have always wanted one of those and as soon as I stop moving and settle down, I am going to build one!


----------



## stick

TK I so love the secret door to the attic.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Two of my "Secret Doors" here are built using real rock and brick, of course they are in the basement not the above ground floors! The real materials probably "throw" many more people than any phoney rocks or bricks ever could, especially when they are seeking the doors and lean on them and they don't move!
Now if you can locate a bunch of old books for the bookcase with certain titles on them:"Up. Up and Away" The Secret Of Flight(s) (Of stairs)...


----------



## diggerc

"Put the candle back!"


----------



## Conjured Soul

Just awesome.


----------



## TK421

Waiting for the inspector to arrive. This should be the final inspection. If the last few things get approved today, I'm done! No more county, no more Planning and Development Services!


----------



## Mordessa

/crosses fingers for you!!!!


----------



## TK421

*WE PASSED!!* 

We are officially complete in the eyes of the county! No more inspectors, no more extensions, no more pressure! Now all I need to do is finish the interior (i.e., prime and paint the walls, instal new carpet, finish the window molding, etc.)


----------



## Bethany

congratulations!!!


----------



## Defenestrator

Congratulations....well done and well deserved!


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah! Party time!!!!


----------



## S.O.S.

That is great! Congrats!


----------



## stick

I am so happy to hear the you have passed the inspection. Congratulations


----------



## ckenyon1964

Great news!! Congrats and can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## dionicia

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rev. Noch

Wow! Excellent! I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## TK421

*I know it's not pretty enough to frame, but it sure is nice to see.*


----------



## Chops6965

Well done and congratulations! It's nice to see your project coming to an end. I know it's been a roller coaster ride for you all. I can't wait to see some photos of the final product.


----------



## TK421

I'm entering my house in a remodel contest with "This Old House". I think it's a pretty impressive remodel for a novice craftsman with no real training! Plus, I'd love to put a big *WIN* on the board for haunters.


----------



## Bethany

Great Idea & Hope you WIN!!
Your redo was Phenominal


----------



## BadTableManor

Wishing you good luck, not that you'll need it. The work you've put into your home is amazing!


----------



## stick

I hope you win to Tk with all the headaches you had with getting the permits and stuff it would be a great finish.


----------



## TK421

*Okay everyone, please go vote for me!*

 Follow the link: From Cape Cod to Victorian Curb Appeal


----------



## Bethany

Won't let me. 
Got it fixed.


----------



## Saki.Girl

voted good luck you should win


----------



## hallorenescene

oh tk, that is fabulous. absolutely fabulous. I voted and posted on my face book. hope it helps you.


----------



## mariem

When I clicked on the link I was only able to view pic #3, the rest wouldn't show up in the larger box area so I couldn't see them very well. When I clicked on the other entries it seemed to work fine. How do I vote? I don't see anything to click on to submit a vote. Can I even vote if I am outside the U.S? I would like to vote for you. Your house turned out great.


----------



## stick

The house look wonderful great job TK and Good Luck in the contest.


----------



## Kardec251985

mariem said:


> When I clicked on the link I was only able to view pic #3, the rest wouldn't show up in the larger box area so I couldn't see them very well. When I clicked on the other entries it seemed to work fine. *How do I vote?* I don't see anything to click on to submit a vote. Can I even vote if I am outside the U.S? I would like to vote for you. Your house turned out great.


Click on the stars to the top right of the picture!


----------



## Mordessa

Not only did I vote for ya TK, I put it on my facebook so I could get all my friends to vote for you too.


----------



## Bethany

Me too!!
Mariem if you have an ad blocker working, you have to disable it for the page to see all pics. I had the same problem, but with all the entries.


----------



## mariem

Thanks Kardec251985 and Bethany. I will try again.

Edited to add:
I voted. Looks like you are smokin the other entries. Good Luck!


----------



## TK421

Mordessa said:


> Not only did I vote for ya TK, I put it on my facebook so I could get all my friends to vote for you too.


Thanks for passing the word along! Looks like you can vote more than once, too!


----------



## whichypoo

Voted and still he best job i ever saw!!


----------



## blackfog

Just got you to 5 stars! TK can't tell you enough how amazing it turned out. I remember when you first started this thread and showed your plans. With everything that was thrown your way you have overcome it. Congrats on a job well done!!! When I would log on here I would always come to this thread to see your progress. I do hope everyone is well in your household! Again congrats on an amazing job. Can't wait to see the walls painted!


----------



## Defenestrator

I clicked and gave my 2 cents (5 stars)....807 ratings and 4.5 stars when I was there.

I looked through all of the other remodels while I was there, and in all honesty, the other entries just aren't in this league...


----------



## Trex

I voted as well, I checked out the other homes posted I would say you have a very good chance, yours looks great!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I voted for ya tK. good luck.


----------



## TK421

Did y'all think I forgot about you? Well, I did have a period of bad weather and spirit where I just wanted to sit in my home and not worry about fixing it up, bit I have still been working on stuff. I know I haven't posted in a while, but trust me, I've kept busy.


----------



## hallorenescene

tk, is the contest over? and you won hands down, right. last time I checked, you were smoking them. and with good reason. it turned out fabulous.


----------



## TK421

I haven't hear anything from the contest yet. I think it ends pretty soon. I just went and checked, and you can still vote, so it's still open for now.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll have to go back and check it out. I know I already voted a lot, but not in awhile.


----------



## TK421

Here's what I've been up to over the last four months.

*JANUARY:*

The drywall is done and mostly sanded. The next step will be to prime everything and then paint - if we can agree on colors.









_The wife and I trying to figure out wall colors for the guest bedroom, which is currently our oldest daughter's room.









I need to prime the walls of the master bedroom, but I'm very happy with the window casement I put together.









We seem to be having some trouble picking out the right color._


----------



## TK421

*FEBRUARY:*

Working on the stairway wainscoting. Found a great app on my phone that lets me use it like a level and it will give me a digital display of the exact angle. This is great because now I know my stairs run at an angle of 38 degrees. This makes cutting all the angles for the wainscoting a lot easier.









_Bottom of the stairs by the front door. I put this section together a few days before and painted it, then started working on the stairs.









Putting all the pieces together takes a lot of time.









The wainscoting is up after many, many specific angle cuts to get all the trim to fit just right.









Starting the painting process. Have to get all the painting done before we replace the carpets.









On this side I had to adjust the wainscoting to fit the light switches. I think it came out pretty good. Now to get a good wall plate.









It doesn't show that well in these photos, but I'm using a semi-gloss paint. When it dries, it still shows some of the grain and looks very nice.









Got the bulk of the painting done. Now I need to get the smaller brush and go back in for detail. I also need to put the top rail on.









Almost complete. Most of the paint is on. Now I just need to put on the top rail and install the hand rail._


----------



## TK421

*MORE FEBRUARY*









_The interior painting continues. I've finished the wainscoting, now it's time to start the long process of stenciling the damask pattern on the wall.









It's like watching mold spread.









Almost done with all of the stencil A placement. Once the stencil B goes over, it really flushes out._


----------



## TK421

*MARCH:*

Took the weekend to tackle another little house project I've been meaning to do. Finally took out the wall separating the stairs from the living room and built a railing and grand newel post.









_Started by taping off the drywall to minimize the dust and debris caused by the saws-all.









The wall section has been cut out. Just like a giant puzzle piece, now it just needs to be popped out. (then dragged out of the house like the heavy, dead body it is.)









Well, that's it. Thanks for watching! I love the light it lets in to the stairwell and I don't think it's a danger to kids or cats at all.









Flat top plate for baluster base rail to secure to.









Starting to put together the details of the newel post. I have to admit, this took a lot of time.









More detail going into the newel post. At this point, I discovered my table say is no longer willing to rotate it's blade 45 degrees. I had to flip it over and fight with it a lot. I guess my next project is to take the table saw apart and give it a very good cleaning.









Better shot of the detail going into the newel post.









More newel post detail.









As the day progressed, I continued to router and add detail to the newel post.









Fitted the base rail and have started cutting and placing the balusters. I now know my stairs are on a stringer angle of 38 degrees. Isn't that great?_


----------



## TK421

*MORE MARCH:*









_Getting the balusters in place was tricky and involved some language I'd rather not use around children, but it got done and I'm still married, so it's all good.









Balusters are all in, railing is secure, shirt molding is in place, cap molding is on top, some trim molding is now going into the rectangle cavities in the newel post. It's really coming together on Sunday afternoon.









A bit more molding near the top. I like this bit of crown molding with the dental in it. I'm going to continue this accent molding across three other columns we have in the kitchen._

Today we finally get the new carpets installed! It's been more than 18 months since we've had wall-to-wall carpet upstairs. Since the remodel, we've been living with some carpet and some bare subfloor. Today, that ends.









Moving the furniture out of the way. You can see the old, dirty carpet and where the new subfloor is.









Took the bed apart. Found pennies, socks, a book, etc.









Moved all the furniture out of the other bedroom so they could carpet that, then moved everything out of the master so they could carpet that.









Here's the new carpet going into the guest (oldest daughter's) bedroom upstairs.









A shot from the top of the stairs looking down. They've removed the old carpet and this is the new, soft carpet pad.









The carpet padding as seen from the bottom of the stairs.









And the stairs with the carpet almost completely installed.[/I]


----------



## TK421

This photo is actually a bit later (obviously) but I wanted to show the master with the new carpet and the furniture back in.


----------



## TK421

Well, with the remodel mostly done, we decided to step up and host the extended family Easter Party this year. Of course, that means we need to finish a lot of "little things"!

*MARCH & APRIL:*









_Finished the molding around the kitchen beam and columns.









Built the box to go around the hood vent and added some molding.









More molding to finish off the beam and column, and some simple crown in the kitchen to give a clean transition to the ceiling.









Believe it or not, I'm still working on the stenciling, but this is what we have so far.









Jack giving me the glowing eyes from his spot on the couch. It's kind of like living with Sheldon Cooper. He loves that spot because he's right in the middle of everything and doesn't have to move. In this picture you can also see how taking out the stairwell wall really opened up the space and the entry. It's made a huge difference in the feel of the living room.









I'm really proud of the newel post and the wainscoting. Definitely brings a 19th century feel to the entry.









My wife's assigned project was to get all the family photos and build a collage going up the stairwell. I think she did a fantastic job._


----------



## TK421

It's a Haunted Egg Hunt in the graveyard! Bonus points to any one who can spot the skeleton in the pics! 
Easter was a lot of fun. This was out first year hosting for the family, and while only about half the clan could attend, I think it was very successful. It may even become the new spot for the family easter party!

*APRIL 20:*









_Ready, set, gooooo! Every year we have an Easter egg hunt for the kids. They seem excited!









I'm absolutely shocked...the weather cooperated.









More molding to finish off the beam and column, and some simple crown in the kitchen to give a clean transition to the ceiling.









Everyone hunting for those elusive little plastic eggs.









My daughter Samantha (10yr) helping a cousing. Ignore the tombstone and skeleton arm behind them. 









No time for counting! The hunt must go on!!









Looking everywhere they can.









My four year old, M.J., running to show how many eggs she's found.









Still a few more eggs to find._


----------



## TK421

*MORE APRIL:*

One of the projects I had started before Easter I was unable to complete due to an inability to solder the final coupling, but now it's all done. I have completed the remodel of the upstairs guest (oldest daughter's) bathroom. I'm very happy to be done, and my daughter is very, very happy to have her bathroom back and to be able to shower upstairs again!









_This is what it looked like before. Ugly, and everything covered in pink formica.









I removed all the formica, pulled out the linoleum floor, put subway tile in the shower, beadboard around the rest of the bathroom, and put in a pedestal sink.









Took out the old shower fixture for a new one that works much better. Added a "rain shower" shower head as well.









Lots of storage in the bathroom now with cabinets and my daughter's stuff scattered everywhere. I even took some molding and framed the mirror.









More built-in storage with some shelving similar to what I built in the master bathroom._


----------



## TK421

*MAY:*

Finally getting around to some of those "lost projects" I've been meaning to do. It seems whenever I want to work on the exterior, or have the time, it's been raining. And when the weather is actually nice out, I'm stuck inside working, or running around with family obligations. Needless to say, it's been a busy Spring. My folks have put their house on the market (looking to downsize) so I've spend some weekends over there helping them with various projects and repairs. I've also been busy with work, which is a good thing, and having four daughters in school tends to take up some time. Anyway, I finally got outside on the two really nice days we had and finished some trim on the round doors and put up some much-needed siding on the far side of the garage to eliminate the final leak.









_This is what the two dormer doors above the garage have looked like for the past year.









I added small eave plates to either side and cut angles to slope new shingles.









I also cut and added more facia to the upper sections that would work with the existing lower sections.









It took some time, but I also cut siding to fit up the sides of the dormers. Doing all of this eliminated the last, pesky little leaks that were still getting in when it rained.









This is a shot of the far side of the garage by the shed. This area had been bare sheathing for a year and, every time it rained, water was coming into the garage. I had temporarily fixed the issue with plastic, but over the sunny days finally got off my duff and applied the proper water-proofing underlayment, siding, and molding. I still need to paint the siding, but at least now, its water tight.

There's still a lot of painting, siding, and fretwork I'd like to get done. Hopefully, my free time and some dry days will coincide._


----------



## TK421

Oh, I also just rebuilt my website (again). I've kept the same look-and-feel this time because I really like it. I think I've finally designed a logo I love. It's mostly the same content, but I've taken all of these forum pages and put them together in the remodel section as a BLOG. I've also improved the navigation a bit and done some other stuff as well. Take some time to poke around. 

Have fun.

*MILL CREEK HAUNTED HOLLOW SITE LINK*


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wowsa..... you really have been one busy guy!!! It is all coming together so nicely. Ill bet you must be glad to finally be so close to finish line. Job well done!!!!!!!

And yes... I did spot the blucky!


----------



## TJN66

Simply AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Bethany

TK It is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## stick

Love all the work and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## scareme

You have done a fantastic job. And all built with loving hands. Your family will cherish it for years.


----------



## TK421

Well, here's a new development!

My immediate neighbors are going to sell their house. They've been our neighbors for 10 years and they've been great. I really hate to see them go, but they're getting older and want to move into a low-maintenance condo. As it happens, my folks (who are also getting up in years and are looking to downsize) have put their house on the market and are looking for a small, single-story rambler.

I know it's a long shot, but it might just be perfect if my folks could move in next door. They could help out with the kids and we, in turn, could help them out with everything else. My dad's knees are getting worse and I think it would be good to have him close by -- just in case.

I know it's a long shot, but I think I could do a lot worse for neighbors.


----------



## TK421

Plus, this means I wouldn't have to travel very far for my next remodel project!


----------



## Bethany

Hope that works out for everyone! When my mother died in 1999, we ended up finding a house that the street "u'd" into my dad's street. Was good for our daughter & my dad. We put it up for auction last year & one of my sisters bought it.


----------



## TJN66

I hope it all works out!


----------



## SavageEye

Looks fantastic!!! What App did you use for capturing your angles?


----------



## TK421

It's for the Android, free, no ads, and it's called "bubble level". It's wonderful. It gives you either a angle level or inclination level and can read out in degrees or a couple of other numbers (I can't remember).

The one thing I would warn you is to watch out for buttons that stick out on your phone because they'll offset the surface-to-surface contact and you'll end up with the wrong angle.


----------



## TK421

We walked through our neighbor's house and, I have to say, it's got a strange layout. I think the best thing to do would be gut the interior and start over.

For my folks, I think they'd want to double the size of the kitchen, create a more open layout, increase the size of the master bedroom, build a true master bathroom with a decent size shower, tub, and double vanity, have at least one other bedroom/office, and a guest bathroom. I'm sure there's enough floor space to do everything, but it's a lot of work and I think that might intimidate my dad. Of course, for me, it sounds like an exciting next project and it's just next door!

I know the house needs a new roof and we would want to replace ALL the windows. Right now, they're all original, 1984 single pane windows, which don't insulate that well and don't do much to quiet the outside noise.

Here's my sketch of the floor plan. This is just from memory -- it's not measured out or anything.


----------



## TJN66

I hope that your parents decide do to go for it! I would be fun to see the progress =)


----------



## kallie

This whole thread is just too impressive


----------



## TK421

Taking time this week to finish the little bits of siding and I've started painting the house.









_fFinished the little patch of siding on the left side and the small patch on the back side of the tower. Also painted everything, did some cualking, etc.









This top side of the tower had been house wrap for the past year. Finally cut the last pieces of siding, installed, caulked, and painted everything.









Got out the spray gun and started painting the side of the house. Got pretty far, but then the paint gun jammed and I had to stop and clean everything out.









This top section of tower was also nothing but house wrap for a long time. Put up the last of the siding, trim, and panelling. I still need to install corbels for that side and I need to put in the drip guard under the tower roof edge.









Just a fun pic of the house from my neighbor's yard_.


----------



## TK421

Got out the old Wagner paint sprayer today to get some of the exterior house painting done. I haven't used the Wagner in several years, but in the back of my mind I knew there was something about it I didn't like. After a few hours of house painting I cleaned everything up and went to take a shower. That's when I looked in the mirror and remembered why I'm not a big fan of the Wagner paint sprayer.









_If you look across the top of my head, you can see the clean band of scalp where my headphones were._


----------



## TK421

This is as much as I got done. Believe me, when you're painting with a spray gun that only holds one quart at a time, it can take a while.









_This is the tall side of the house. The nice thing is, it's in the shade.









This is the back of the house. Got most if it sprayed, but I know I'll have to go back with a brush.









This is the southwest side of the house. This is the side that gets all the weather. Two coats minimum for this side.









Another shot of the southwest side. I'll have to get the taller ladder over to this side so I can get to the top. Then it's up on the roof for the other green areas._


----------



## im the goddess

It's been a long road, but you can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I bet you are thrilled. Personally, I'm glad I didn't have to live through it, and I think your wife must be a saint. I've enjoyed watching the progression, and hope your family enjoys the home for many years. You've gained some great wood working skills. I think my favorite things were the corbels/brackets you made for the facade.


----------



## TK421

The house has been done for a while now. The interior is back to normal, painted, carpets, etc. We've had a normal home for at least 6 months (on the inside). The exterior is where I'm still adding and fixing. We've had the front of the house painted since way before Halloween, but since the front of the house is all you see from the street, that's all I painted. Now that the weather is cooperating, I can finally paint the other sides of the house to match. It is a really good feeling, and nice to see the house as one color again.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The North side of my house is still not re-painted after 27 years. Nobody sees that side of it , we have 23 foot of yard then the cliff and woods/river, but then since the sun can't touch it it actually still looks good.. of course the Monsoon season has been several years long now.....glad we got a roof put on "Back-When", always something to do...
Congratulations on your construction/design accomplishments! (Never "Easy")


----------



## TK421

Almost done painting the house. About the only thing I have left is the small bits of siding around the sun room. I also need to finish re-painting the white trim.









_Finally painted in the base cut-outs on the porch columns. Love it.









Front porch looks very nice and pretty clean. Picked up some porch furniture to make things more comfortable.









Love my doorbell. It lights up at night.









white trim, clean siding, it's all coming together.









Corbels and coach lights look great.









The front porch. Another "to do" this summer is add the gutter to the hip roof.









For now, I just have the two columns closest to the entry painted with the red chianti detail. I'd like to add it to the other columns as well.









Wife has been working in the garden (when the kids will let her).









Under the wheel barrow is one of the two bins for the foggers to go in October. They pump fog through buried pipes across the path and front yard.









Some of them may be weeds, but they have nice little flowers._


----------



## TK421

_The old bench made out of some recycled decking from a previous remodel.









Still need to finish the dormers and add the fretwork detailing.









Nice to have things painted and clean.









Pretty happy with the door dormer roofs. Added the sloping sides and other details. Still need to add the top caps and fascia.









Took a sunny afternoon to scrub the shingles on the hip roof. They had sawdust, pollen, and moss.









The two door dormers are looking better and better the more I work on them.









A rare shot of the side of the house (over the shed) showing the almost finished siding and paint on that side.









Thank goodness I have a spray gun! Still need to move the remaining wood and paint that area.









That's a good 20 feet of siding.









Working on the fascia. Looks like I need to attach the downspout._


----------



## TK421

_What once was green is now dark grey. Hard to believe, but painting the house only took 12 gallons.









Need to get the brush out for the pieces of siding around the sun porch. Also need to get the weed whacker out and give it a serious pep talk.









This is the back of the house, which overlooks the park. Still need to repaint the trim (and wash those windows while I'm up there).









Another shot. My "to-do" list never ends. I need to clean up the deck railing, too.









The bare area under the tower just needs it's section of red panel attached, then I can put up the final corbels on that side.









Happy tower. Dry paint.









Detail of the apothecary (garage) tower. I need to climb up and add a shingle strip to the base of each dormer. Probably add a drip edge, too.









Love the tower, need to finish those dormers!









Another shot of the apothecary tower with clean, white trim. Of course, I'm always seeing the little things I need to fix - like filling in the nail holes on that base piece of fascia._


----------



## stick

It looks so good.


----------



## Bethany

Truly a work of art!! Love what you've done.


----------



## c910andace

Stunning, I wish I lived in your area so I could experience it in all it's Halloween Glory!


----------



## TJN66

Its beautiful!


----------



## diggerc

Will you be adding shutters?


----------



## TK421

I'm just about done with my Halloween remodel and I'd love to get on one of those DIY, HGTV, Travel Channel, etc. specials they run in October about Yard Haunts, spooky homes, Halloween homes, etc. I've checked a couple of web sites, but I haven't found any casting calls or sign ups yet.

If anyone hears or reads of anything, could you post it here?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/87587-week-halloween-tv-72.html#post1624925 Post #717
"TNBrad.
I work for HGTV and Travel and I saw a show called Haunted house renovations coming and it isn't about haunt attractions. ;-)
I'll keep an eye open for an air date."

I posted a link about your house after his comment. I'd see if you can get him to get you inside info. I too think you & your house should be featured on an HGTV program!!
Good Luck!


----------



## TK421

Bethany, that would be great! My website gives a lot of information about the house and the remodel.

Mill Creek Haunted Hollow


----------



## Savage Night

Love your house. Want more pics, interior and exterior. My sad pink pile of stucco can't compare, with its Halloween library and a bit of other H stuff. How did you do the interior deco?///????


----------



## Bethany

TK, I was afraid the "QUOTE" wouldn't be seen. 
TNBrad said he works for HGTV. I'd send him a link to your site & see what he can do.

I wish you all the luck. No one deserves it more than you!!


----------



## TK421

Okay, so, I want to stay married, and that means I have to let the idea of a Halloween car go (for right now). Instead. I'm finally building the balusters for the front balcony. I'll probably need to build 75+ balusters, and they'll all be made out of cedar, but this one I threw together using a piece of scrap 2x4 - just to get a sense of how it would look.


----------



## Bethany

Nice. Now I cannot wait until you start that halloween car!


----------



## TK421

Finally getting around to finishing the dormers! It's been over a year since I wanted to start, but there's always something more important to do, or no good weather to do it.









_This is what the dormers have looked like for the past year. Pretty bland, I know. I'm finally getting the molding and accets up. It's been way too long in coming.









Sorry for the glare, but the sun was behind the house. So far, I have the cornice trim and roof wings in place. The next thing to do is add molding, which I need to bend to fit._


----------



## TK421

Oh, man, it's been a while since I posted. Sorry about that.


----------



## TK421

Guess it's time to catch everybody up!

First, took a break to celebrate our oldest graduating from High School. She graduated with high honors, state achievements, etc. Very proud.


----------



## TK421

After that, I build a brand new cemetery fence for the front yard. You can see the build here: I'm finally building a cemetery fence (Mill Creek Haunted Hollow)

Here's the highlights:


----------



## TK421

After that, it was the Fourth of July. The big girls went out to parties, but we had the littles with us. Spent the evening watching the elaborate neighborhood fireworks from the tower!


----------



## TK421

The next weekend, I was called upon by the HOA to build a new bench for our neighborhood park play area.









_Built five support posts for the 12 ft bench. Each post goes 2 ft into the ground.









Saturday morning and I'm digging holes in the park! What fun.









M.J. came out to keep me company. She wanted to help dig, but I didn't want her getting hurt.









M.J. got bored, so Elly came out to play and supervise. She was very excited to help mix concrete.









All five support posts are in with concrete. First seat board shows they all line up.









Elly approved of the construction!









A shot of the completed bench with the play area in the background. The next few weeks will be weeding the play area._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Congrats to the graduate, the house is looking great, Love the new Cemetery arch, and what a cool room upstairs! 

Haven't checking in to the thread much myself lately. Have you heard anything about the TV show?


----------



## TK421

The next week was spent getting as much official work done as possible so I could take some vacation. What did we do, you ask?

*DISNEYLAND ROAD TRIP!!*

We had a lot of fun in Disneyland. I won't bore you with all of the pictures we took of the girls on all the various rides, let's just say every day was fun, but long. I think we actually hit every ride in the park at least once, and we had a good time in California Adventure, too. I'm happy to say, I went through the Haunted Mansion six times while I was there. Turned out, it was a favorite of M.J. and Elly, too!









The littles had their autograph books with them the whole week and got to meet a lot of celebrities.









Had to take a pic of them in front of the statue.









We usually went back to the hotel for dinner. Some people were more tired than others (oldest and youngest daughters together).









Daydreaming about the park as we ride the ART shuttle.









Candid as we ride through Storybrook Lane.









I begged to go on the monorail. Turns out they changed the route and now all it does it take you outside the park to "Downtown Disney" which is a mall. If you sty on the monorail, to continues around back to Tomorrowland.









On the train passing by It's a Small World.









A blurry pic of the castle at night.









We're ready for the fireworks! Even brought ear protection for Elly so she wouldn't get too scared or anxious.









My pilgramage is complete. The Haunted Mansion!









It was great to visit again and see the old house again.









Lovely funeral carriage.









Can't forget the pet cemetery.









Elly in line, ready to get in to a doom buggy.[/i]


----------



## TK421

Got back in time to celebrate our anniversary.

Many years (and four daughters) ago, I married the absolute love of my life. My rock, my friend, my partner in adventure, my better half, my wife. We have lived, grown, and changed; and I am still madly in love with her and find her drop dead sexy!


----------



## TK421

And finally, at the end of July, I got back to working on the house. Adding more trim to the tower. Saw lots of inspiration in Disneyland and now I want to make my tower look better.









_First shot shows the tower the way it's been.









Here you can see I've added some corner edging to the roof.









Next, I added the crown molding to the top of the tower roof. (still need to paint)_


----------



## TK421

August 3rd was another break from work to celebrate our second daughter's birthday. She requested a zombie cake and my wife abliged.


----------



## TK421

Got out the lathe to start turning accent pieces for the improved dormers. I enjoy it, but I'm still working to make them look alike.









_I start with a block of cedar I've ripped to 3" by 3".









Then I just go for it with my lathe chisels.









The lathe can be messy. Good to do this sort of stuff outside.









Sor far, I have three done. I need to build a template so I can get them a little more accurate._


----------



## TK421

Projects have been very slow to take shape due to work and family, but I'm finally getting more pieces built for the dormers.









_I spent a lot of time designing the trim to go around the dormers. After looking at the various dormers in Disneyland, I decided to create my own pattern and go for it._


----------



## TK421

When we got back from Disneyland, we were greeted by a nasty hornets nest hidden on our front porch. I tried spraying them out, but I finally had to take down a celing panel to get in and really spray them good. The nest was the size of a volleyball!









_When I finally opened the panel, I could see the "size" of the problem.









Yikes!!_


----------



## TK421

Slowly getting more work done on the dormers. It's finally coming together. Of course, I still need to build everything for the second one. Then I need to figure out what design I'm going to use for the tower dormers and make four sets of that.









_Extended the roof on both sides to cover the side fins of the dormer trim.









Glued in place, clamped to secure, and more caulk and paint.









Not the best angle, but you can sorta see I added the ridge cap with finial on the top._


----------



## TK421

It's finally coming together. Of course, I still need to build everything for the second one. Then I need to figure out what design I'm going to use for the tower dormers and make four sets of that.









_Added the two corbels to the underside of eack dormer wing.









Right side (before cleaning and caulking).









Left side (before cleaning and caulking).









The ridge cap and finial glued and dried. I'll trim and sand before final paint.









Another shot of the cap with some caulking started to fill in the gaps._


----------



## TK421

Today is August 18th and I've finished the first dormer and am quickly putting together the second one. I still have to design and build versions for the smaller dormers on the tower roof, but I'm happy with the direction I'm taking.


----------



## TK421

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Congrats to the graduate, the house is looking great, Love the new Cemetery arch, and what a cool room upstairs!
> 
> Haven't checking in to the thread much myself lately. Have you heard anything about the TV show?


I was never contacted. Guess they have some bigger fish on the line, or they wanted to keep it to the East coast. Who knows.

Kinda bummed, but relieved at the same time. I don't know where I'd find the time for something like that!


----------



## im the goddess

Great job TK421. Congratulations on all the milestones.


----------



## Bethany

Congrats for all!!
House is looking great. glad you took time for a nice vacation.


----------



## stick

Looking Great TK.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Still one of the most amazing threads that I have ever followed.


Brian


----------



## TK421

Took me over a week to put the first dormer together. Took me a day to put this much together on the second one. I still need to put the ridge cap on and then caulk and paint everything, but this is an awesome start.









_This is the left dormer. There's still masking tape hoping things together while the gorilla glue dried, but it's looking pretty good. After I add the ridge cap and do the obligatory caulking and painting, it will look as pretty as the other one.









And here we have the first one. All sealed and painted. I still want to add some color, but I'm not sure how yet. Maybe bring some of the chianti red into the front and inner row of the two corbels. I'm sure I'll figure it out.









These are the smaller dormers on the tower. I need to design something similar to the large dormers, but maybe not as elaborate. What I do want is a larger finial on the ridge cap of each dormer._


----------



## fanboy

Wow, I just read through this entire thread. What an intensive but rewarding project. The house looks absolutely amazing! You should be very proud of your work. I'm looking forward to the finishing touches.


----------



## killerhaunts

Sorry if you have posted one recently, but can you show a full outside shot of your awesome house? It is looking to fantastic!


----------



## Bethany

May look a little differnt with recent work.


----------



## S_Toast

So I just spent an hour (okay a little longer) going through this entire thread. Simply wonderful! This is a dream build for me. I love the old victorian/haunted style homes. Hubby and I decided a while back if (when) we build a new home it will be in this style.

Your craftsmanship as well as dedication is impressive. And your wife must be a great support to you. I can say this with confidence because my "Master Suite" was under construction for a year and it was not easy to live with all the mess and inconvenience that comes along with it.

Congrats on a beautiful home and having the skills to do it all yourself.


----------



## screamqueen2012

awesome, love love love....



Bethany said:


> May look a little differnt with recent work.
> View attachment 209681


----------



## TK421

A mixed day of work and kids, but I was able to get a little more done on the exterior. After two years, I've finally finished the roof trim and iron work.


----------



## stick

WOW wonderful looking.


----------



## im the goddess

Your dormers turned out really pretty TK.


----------



## Miller22

Nice! I envy your house. We're down in Auburn & will be doing temporary add-on and changes for "Miller Manor"


----------



## TK421

Miller22 said:


> Nice! I envy your house. We're down in Auburn & will be doing temporary add-on and changes for "Miller Manor"


That's how I started! Built facade pieces out of styrofoam.


----------



## Miller22

Haha, that's great! I just don't think our HOA would approve - but how great would it be if they did


----------



## professor_key

How did you attach the facade pieces to the roof?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh TK this is just so lovely!!! I love the cemetary style arch too. Nice touch!! Your Disney pics were awesome. Great looking family.


----------



## TK421

Wanted to let the wife know the kids and I were having a great time while she was out for the afternoon and that she really shouldn't worry about us.


----------



## TK421

Starting the process of cutting all the balisters for the second floor balcony. Going to be a long day, but hopefully a productive one, too.









_Ah, that fresh smell of cedar. Heading back from Lowe's with more wood for the new railing.









Glad 10 ft sections can fit in the van.









Ripping down the sections of baluster to 2.5 in width.









Hey kids, turns out a router CAN take off the tip of your finger! I'm going to spare you the graphic photo. Introducing the e-tape man bandage._


----------



## TK421

Starting the process of cutting all the balisters for the second floor balcony. Going to be a long day, but hopefully a productive one, too.









_Ah, that fresh smell of cedar. Heading back from Lowe's with more wood for the new railing.









Glad 10 ft sections can fit in the van.









Ripping down the sections of baluster to 2.5 in width.









Hey kids, turns out a router CAN take off the tip of your finger! I'm going to spare you the graphic photo. Introducing the e-tape man bandage._


----------



## TK421

Not as much as I wanted to do, but with a bleeding finger I still managed to router the rest of the posts, place most of them, and start cutting and routering the railings. If I'm really lucky, I might get more done this afternoon.









_Work area with plenty of cedar sawdust and chips. Smells fantastic!









Routered all the posts and positioned them on the balcony.









Another shot of the balcony._


----------



## TK421

First section of balcony railing is almost done. It's taking time, but I really want to get the right look. Pleased with the routering on the top and bottom railing.









_It takes some time with all the routering, but the finished product is nice.









A detailed shot of the top rail. I'm very pleased with the look and it feels great to rest your hand on.









Close up of the bottom rail. A bit hard to see, but it has the same under beveling as the top rail._


----------



## TK421

Got more sections of the railing built and started carrying them up to the balcony to install. I have to get some more cedar to finish, but it's a good start. I hope this doesn't make the house look less creepy. (I will be painting the railing white.)









_Most of the sections of railing have been carried up to the balcony and are waiting to be installed. Of course it started raining.









Majority of the pieces tacked in place. Everything looks good. I need to go through and anchor to the posts with 3" deck screws.









Here's the view from the driveway. I'm so used to seeing the house without a balcony railing, I really don't know how I feel about putting it up now._


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow, that's looking terrific!

Sorry about your finger. Ouch!


----------



## zombieprincess

Oh my gosh that is so amazing. You have some serious dedication and your kiddo is hilarious. Can't wait to see the completely finished project!


----------



## Gerardina

Sorry about your finger. It looks painful. 


The balcony is looking very good!


----------



## Miller22

Where did you get the fencing for the roof/widow's walk?


----------



## James B.

TK421 said:


> Hey kids, turns out a router CAN take off the tip of your finger! I'm going to spare you the graphic photo. Introducing the e-tape man bandage.[/i]


If this is a table router invest $20 into a couple of paddles with gripping bottoms. Your fingers will thank you. After all bits are just shaped knives turning at 1000-30,000 RPM


----------



## mrincredibletou

Paint the railing and you will like it alot more I'm guessing.

Looks great, BTW


----------



## TK421

Miller22 said:


> Where did you get the fencing for the roof/widow's walk?


Funny story. At least 10 years ago, I was walking with a friend through Kmart (back when we had Kmarts) and they had at least a dozen of these packs of gothic garden fence. It was all discounted to $2 a bundle, so I bought it all. I think I cam home with 15-20 packages of the stuff. Ever since then, I've been using it in the graveyard, on foam structures, and now on the house.









Here's a white version of it.


----------



## katshead42

Wow I haven't been on the site in awhile. The house looks amazing.


----------



## mariem

The house looks awesome. I love the round windows and the turret.


----------



## Miller22

And now my hunt begins! Lulusoso seems like a complicated site to order from - so I'm utilizing my Googlefu as best I can


----------



## Miller22

Took some serious searching, but I found them online at 1.09 for a 25" section.


----------



## TK421

I've been really bad about posting lately, but I'm just too busy. It's October 10th, and I'm desperately trying to do my job, help with the kids, help my folks with their house hunting, and build and program for Halloween. Today, I'm tackling the new apothecary.









_Cutting some of the front pannels, using the cider cart as a shop table.









The two front window/door panels framed.









Another shot of the main door panels. These will replace the garage door.









I had to remove all the trim around the garage entrance and cut the corners. This is the left side fitting in place.









Both sections in place. A center post is in place which will support the structure. Each of the bays will be hinged and will have the ability swing open.









This is what they look like closed. Flush with the wall.









This is what they look like open. You can see the post in the center.









Obviously, I haven't finished these yet, so you have to picture these as as finished bay windows that will be like apothecary shop displays.









Here's a shot of the other side. This panel is larger, and will be a bit heavier. I might have to put a caster wheel on the bottom to help when I want to open and close the panel.









A good shot of what it would look like with both sides open._


----------



## Bethany

Love the cart! Need one of these for my popcorn popper!

can't wait to see the apothecary finished!!


----------



## TK421

It's Saturday morning and I just went out to get the paper. We're the front page of the Seattle Times NWSaturday section (B section). It's a beautiful sketch from Gabriel Campanario and a short write-up.










Complete article link


----------



## Defenestrator

Super cool....I love the sketch by Mr. Campanario too!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Love the sketch! It has been fun following this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawnski

If you write a nice note to the artist, he may be willing to part with the original drawing as a gift to you.


----------



## MummyOf5

That is so cool!


----------



## Halloween Monster

Yes it´s nice!


----------



## Bethany

Wonderful!! I too hope the artist has the original framed and gifts it to you to hang in your gorgeous home!!


----------



## The Real Joker

What an amazing build and the sketch is awesome, too.


----------



## stick

Great Job TK.


----------



## scream maker

Congrats! I've been lurking and watching the progress from start to finish (?). From your spiders to your house, High Five! And I hope you can do the Halloween Car next year!


----------



## TK421

People wanted pictures, so here are some pictures! We're still not completely set up, but I wanted to test out some night shooting with the camera to see how things would pick up without the flash. If I hold very still, things come out clear. If I say so myself, I'm rather pleased.


----------



## SavageEye

Looks Great! You must have a real sense of accomplishment when looking at these pictures.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

A-Freaking-Mazing TK421. Love it. wish you were closer


----------



## The Real Joker

Amazing! LOVE the house all lit up. Looks so spooky! 
Hope you have a Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Defenestrator

Fantastic! 

Have a wonderful Halloween in the new atmosphere you've created!


----------



## TJN66

Amazing display!!


----------



## creeeepycathy

WOW! WOW! WOW! Best prop ever!!!


----------



## kakugori

TK, from these pics I'm getting a Bill Tracy Phantasmagoria flashback. Needs some spinning eyes in the round windows.  [x]


----------



## weeping angel

~contented daydreaming sigh~

I came in here and searched for 'house' just to find your thread. I couldn't remember seeing a current update. Everything looks perfect!


----------



## Forever Haunting

Looks amazing. The lighting on the house is really great. 

Love it! Want it! Need it!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Nice house, it looks really good at night.


----------



## TK421

Someone said a few of the "after" pictures weren't loading, so I thought I would put some new ones up.


----------



## SavageEye

WOW! Here's a post from the past!  Haha... How did you fare in the contest?


----------



## Bethany

Amazing!! Love everything!!


----------



## stick

Wonderful Pictures TK.


----------



## tupes

Your house is amazing. Never saw anyone with this much passion to reconstruct a house around a holiday. Great job.


----------



## Madame Leota

I was just thinking about this thread the other day and wondering how everything turned out. I think I missed a few months of posts. So, is it finished? Looks like it turned out great! Any new projects on the horizon?


----------



## TK421

SavageEye said:


> WOW! Here's a post from the past! Haha... How did you fare in the contest?


Didn't get on TV, but after watching the episode, I'm glad I didn't. The people competing were way beyone what I do at home. Plus, I don't use actors, and that was a big part of the show.

Still, I did have an illustrator from the Seattle Times come by and draw the house! That was really cool. He sketches cool places all over Seattle, and it was an honor to have him come out and sketch the house. We also got a nice article in the Saturday paper.


----------



## TK421

Madame Leota said:


> I was just thinking about this thread the other day and wondering how everything turned out. I think I missed a few months of posts. So, is it finished? Looks like it turned out great! Any new projects on the horizon?


It's all done. From here on out, it's just normal house maintenance stuff. The last thing I did was remove the garage door and replace it will the apothecary store front. The two sides actually open up (swing out) like big barn doors, so I can stll access the full garage.


----------



## harvestmoon

I am speechless! Just amazing!! So happy to see the finished product, you should be so proud of yourself! What an accomplishment!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, this looks fabulous! !!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Bethany

LOVE LOVE LOVE what you did with the garage doors! 
This whole transformation is amazing! 
Wonder if I could talk The Husband into garage doors like that..........


----------



## The Red Hallows

I love how it turned out. Blood, sweat and tear went into your house, and it's been a pleasure to watch it transform.


----------



## dee14399

I will Definetly drive by and see it all finished. I am just a few minutes away from you! Great job. The pics look amazing.


----------



## TJN66

OMG...that is just so wicked!!!! I love it =)


----------



## lisa48317

It looks fantastic! Are you going to do an inside tour for us (those of us sitting in our boring little 850 sq foot ranches)?


----------



## blackfog

The final piece the garage doors!!! Magnificently done TK watched this from its birth and have enjoyed each step! You have to be so proud of yourself and each obstacle that got in your way you overcame it and forged on!!!! Beautifully done! Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Your house is stunning. Absolutely beautiful, I'm speechless, wonderful craftsmanship! I am super jealous and I'm sure your neighbors all are too!


----------



## Frightshow

Well done! Unbelievable!


----------



## fanboy

When I first joined here I read every page of this thread. What a great feeling it must be to finally have everything finished. It looks just spooktacular!


----------



## lilibat

This is so beautiful I could cry.


----------



## weeping angel

I look for this thread every year. It's been an amazing journey with a stunning outcome. What a beautiful home! 

Can I fly you to California so you can work on my house next?


----------



## Attic Hatch

I'm fairly new here so I didn't see this until now - - still wrapping my head around the vision, artistry, effort, and commitment it took to accomplish this - - okay. I'm still digesting - - - okay now my head's hurting!! 
I'm just glad my haunt is themed around 50's atomic age critters - the ranch is proper to the period!!

Kidding aside, the most amazing Halloween based project possible.
What is the best is how your shared love of the holiday looks to be reflected in a happy family!


----------



## Conjured Soul

I had to bring this post back for any of the new members that didn't see.


----------



## Wolfman

I remember this. Congrats. Now, you really live in a Haunted House. Awesome!


----------



## mrincredibletou

My favorite post is back. I watched this grow and mature, brings a tear to my eye!

If you have not seen this transformation go back and check it out. Such a great project!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman

A few years back we had a guy here who dug up his front lawn so he could install subterranean fog lines. That was so cool. But renovate the entire house? Priceless...


----------



## mrincredibletou

Wolfman said:


> A few years back we had a guy here who dug up his front lawn so he could install subterranean fog lines. That was so cool. But renovate the entire house? Priceless...


That's impressive too. I tried to run my Fog through my sprinkler system with no success, huge fail!


----------



## Edmund K

Thanks for resurrecting this thread!


----------



## Madame Leota

One of my favorite threads of all time! I still can't get over how fantastic that house turned out!


----------



## scotten

What page can I look at to see the final product? When I browse many of the pages, the images appear to be broken


----------



## mrincredibletou

here is one that I found, will post more if I can find them:


scotten said:


> What page can I look at to see the final product? When I browse many of the pages, the images appear to be broken


----------



## mrincredibletou

More: Looks so good!


----------



## mrincredibletou

... and of course before....


----------



## mrincredibletou

The mother load from page 167



TK421 said:


> Someone said a few of the "after" pictures weren't loading, so I thought I would put some new ones up.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I really like the pumpkin man scarecrow. Was that bought or made?


----------



## Haunted Habersham

Conjured Soul said:


> I had to bring this post back for any of the new members that didn't see.


Great, I can use this anytime anyone says I am being obsessive about Halloween!


----------



## Dyne

You can also see it on tk421's website, Mill Creek Haunted Hollow

BTW, tk, if you happen to see this, I noticed the DeSoto page and posts. Restoring old cars and/or street rodding runs in my family. My father has been working on his 1939 Buick for about 30 years now. If you ever feel like your project is moving too slow, you may be relieved to know that his car _still_ isn't finished.


----------



## S.O.S.

Any time I need to feel inspired I find this thread... incredible.


----------



## VenomStorm

So I accidently stumbled upon this thread. I forget what I originally searched for that even brought me here. I clicked, thinking I would read the first page or two, then jump to the end. I never imagined I would read/ skim all 171 pages, but I did. I got drawn in by the size of the project, the skill involved and the ultimate drama. There is a really great and entertaining story that unfolds across the pages. We feel the triumphs, the defeats, the anguish at dealing with government bureaucracy. We watched TK and his family grow along with his project. It was a pleasure to read along with your journey, TK. I felt this was more than worth resurrecting.


----------



## LouNroxLuv

I agree. When this thread came up I never expected it to be 171 pages long, but I am glad you brought it back up. Wow what a beautiful home and this is dedication...... Just beautiful 




VenomStorm said:


> So I accidently stumbled upon this thread. I forget what I originally searched for that even brought me here. I clicked, thinking I would read the first page or two, then jump to the end. I never imagined I would read/ skim all 171 pages, but I did. I got drawn in by the size of the project, the skill involved and the ultimate drama. There is a really great and entertaining story that unfolds across the pages. We feel the triumphs, the defeats, the anguish at dealing with government bureaucracy. We watched TK and his family grow along with his project. It was a pleasure to read along with your journey, TK. I felt this was more than worth resurrecting.


----------



## Conjured Soul

Looks as though TK421 is no longer active on Halloween Forum and many pictures of his house resurrection are no longer visible. This was a most impressive build even if not prop driven. Sure wish I had the ability to build even a small portion to my house of what he did to his.


----------



## stick

You can go to his site for more information here.
http://www.millcreekhauntedhollow.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl

TK is greatly missed both here and in the haunt community. He was one of this site's top creative contributors for many years. So amazingly talented, and just a really nice person in general.

I do not know the details of what happened, but I do hope he's okay and he and his family are doing well. 

At least some of his projects - like this AMAZING build - live on here.


----------



## VenomStorm

Yeah I noticed his website haunts stop in 2016. I also hope he and his family are well. They seemed to be really great people. 

His website does document the last few months of pictures that dont show up anymore so you can still see the finished product.


----------

